# knitting tea party 13 May '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 13 May 16

Its cold and damp and my little heater is over at Heidis. We used it for extra heat to help the donut dough to rise. Her house is always cold  I always dress warm when I go over and even then I sometimes go in the living room and get a blanket to wrap up in. She is usually in shirt sleeves. None the less  the dough was not going to rise without a little extra heat.

If I went over now I would wake everyone up since the dogs would no doubt start to bark. The one night Blanco has not wanted out. I am wrapped up in my cozy kap afghan.

I went to the boys games tonight  they both got to the bottom of the third inning  Averys team was tied  Aydens team was leading 7-0. One flash of lightening and the games were over. I had already gone back to the car  I was sure they were going to call the game because the sky was really black. It wasnt five minutes until everyone was heading to their cars amid the sprinkles. They are to go back tomorrow night to finish the games. That is if the fields are dry enough. We are to get more rain.

This has been a crazy week for some reason. Im not sure where it has all gone. But I have not had time to work on my opening. So tonight after the game I started on it but really got sleepy. So thought I would lay down a while and get up later and work on it. Which I have done. I feel like I am in college  I am pulling an all-nighter. Its about four oclock now  another couple of hours and they will be up next door and I can go over and get the heater. Yeah.

Heidi cleans at Katies today. Alexis is home so she can watch Bentley. Yesterday she and Heidi mowed the yard. They are learning to operate the new mower. I was amused. Gary and just pulled into the barn which meant Heidi had to back it out. Took her about ten minutes to maneuver it through the bit of space open. The barn door needs opened a tad more. None the less she got it out. She mowed the side yard just to get a feel for it and then mowed the front yard. When she was finished she thought it had not done a very good job since the dandy lions were still standing. Then she realized she needed to lower the deck so the blade was lower. There is a learning curve necessary to learn to use this mower. Lol But between the two of them they got the yard completely mowed. Lots of grass lying around  it was really long.

Got my hair cut today  feels good. Not quite as short as it was the last time  it was a little too skinned. I like the way she did it this time.

Maybe we should look at some of the recipes I have been working on.

Spanakopita Posted by Victoria

Makes 30

Ingredients

1 T. extra-virgin olive oil
4 scallions, sliced
1 lb. spinach
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
Pinch ground nutmeg
4 oz (1 cup) crumbled feta
1 egg, beaten
20 (9-by-14-inch) sheets frozen phyllo dough, thawed
1 stick (4 oz) unsalted butter, melted

Directions

1. Add the olive oil to a large pot over medium heat. Add the scallions and saute until they begin to soften.

2. Add the spinach, pressing it down into the pot and cover the pot. Let the spinach begin to wilt, uncover the pot and stir to redistribute the spinach. Cover the pot and continue to let the spinach wilt. It will release some water.

3. When the spinach has wilted, transfer it to a colander and let it drain until the mixture is completely cool.

4. squeeze handfuls of spinach dry and then coarsely chop it and add it to a mixing bowl. Season with salt, pepper, and nutmeg.

5. Stir in the crumbled feta and the beaten egg. Set aside in the refrigerator until ready to use the filling.
Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

6. Cover the stack of phyllo dough with a kitchen towel to keep it from drying out (and work quickly).

7. Place one sheet of phyllo on a work surface with the short end nearest you. Brush with melted butter and top with another sheet of phyllo. Brush the second layer with melted butter as well. Cut the phyllo into 3 (3-inch wide) strips (phyllo comes in all different sizes so do your best to figure out how to cut your phyllo into the best size strips, about 3 inches wide and about a foot long or longer depending on your phyllo size. Mine were about 3-by-14-inches).

8. Place a scant tablespoon of filling at the bottom of each strip off to the side in a rough triangle shape. Fold the corner of the phyllo to enclose the filling and form a triangle. Continue folding the strip (like a flag), maintaining the triangle shape. If you have a little bit of unsightly dough left at the end once you've folded a perfect spanakopita, feel free to trim off that last bit of excess dough or fold it over the best you can while maintaining the aesthetic integrity of the triangle. Repeat with the remaining dough and filling.

9. Place the triangles seam-side down on 1 or 2 parchment paper-lined sheet pans and brush the tops with melted butter. Alternatively the triangles can be frozen on a sheet pan (without the butter) until completely frozen, transferred to a freezer bag, and then baked later from a frozen state. Bake the spanakopita for about 20 to 25 minutes or until golden brown and crisp (if baking 2 sheets at once, rotate pans from top to bottom halfway through). Previously frozen spanakopita may take about 10 minutes longer to bake.

http://www.mission-food.com/2012/08/olympic-party-2-spanakopita.html

Steak and Stout Pie Posted by Victoria

Serves 6 to 8
(Adapted from Come In, We're Closed)

Crust:

3 cups all-purpose flour, plus more for dusting
1/4 tsp. kosher salt
8 oz (2 sticks) cold unsalted butter, cut into small cubes
Ice water, as needed (I used about 10 T.)
1 large egg

Filling:

1 1/2 lbs. beef top or bottom round, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
4 T. unsalted butter
4 medium carrots, peeled and sliced
2 stalks celery, sliced
2 large onions, coarsely chopped
8 oz cremini mushrooms, halved
1 turnip, peeled and coarsely chopped
1 rutabaga, peeled and coarsely chopped
1/2 cup all-purpose flour
3 cups (24 oz) Irish stout beer (such as Guinness)
2 cups beef stock (I scaled back to 1 cup based on my skillet's capacity)
2 thyme sprigs, 1 rosemary sprig, and 1 bay leaf, tied together with kitchen twine
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper

Directions

For the crust:

1. In the bowl of a food processor add the flour, salt, and butter. Pulse until the mixture resembles coarse crumbs. Slowly add the ice water while pulsing until the dough just comes together in a ball. Wrap the dough in plastic wrap, flatten and chill in the refrigerator for 1 hour.

For the filling:

1. In a 12-inch cast-iron skillet, melt half the butter over medium-high heat. After the foam subsides, sear the beef in batches until golden brown on all sides, about 6 minutes. Remove with a slotted spoon and set aside.

2. In the same pan, add the remaining butter, melt, and when the foam subsides add the vegetables and saute until the onion is translucent. This could take 10 minutes or longer depending on how full your skillet is and how often you need to mix the vegetables to cook them evenly. Sprinkle with the flour and cook, stirring constantly, until the mixture smells lightly toasted, about 5 minutes.

3. Add the stout and scrape the bottom of the skillet with a wooden spoon to release any brown bits. Bring to a boil, then returns the beef to the skillet, along with any accumulated juices. Add the herb bundle and as much of the beef stock as you can without overfilling the skillet (if needed you can technically simmer some of the mixture in another pot and then merge the filling back into the cast-iron skillet once it's done cooking/reduces in volume). Bring the liquid back to a boil, then reduce the heat to medium-low. Simmer gently until the beef is tender and the liquid is thickened to just beyond stew consistency, about 40 minutes. Season the filling to taste.

4. Position a rack in the middle of the oven and preheat to 350 degrees F. Remove the dough from the fridge at least 15 minutes before rolling out.

5. Shortly before the stew is ready, roll the dough on a well-floured surface into a circle about 1/4-inch thick and 14 inches in diameter. carefully wind the pastry dough around the rolling pin, then unwrap it over the skillet, allowing excess dough to fall over the sides. Pinch the crust shut around the circumference of the skillet with your fingertips to seal, but leave the overhanging crust in place to create a rustic finish.

6. In a small bowl, whisk the egg with a teaspoon of water. Brush the entire crust with the egg mixture and make several slits in the crust with a sharp knife to allow steam to vent. Bake the pie in the middle rack until the crust is golden brown and crispy, about 35 to 45 minutes.

7. Remove from the oven and let rest at room temperature for 10 minutes to allow the filling inside to set before serving.

http://www.mission-food.com/2012/11/come-in-were-closed-steak-and-stout-pie.html

Cottage Pies Posted by Victoria

Makes 12

Ingredients

1 T. extra-virgin olive oil
1 large onion, diced
2 carrots, peeled and diced
2 large cloves garlic, minced
2 T. Worcestershire sauce
2 T. tomato paste
2 lbs. ground beef (or lamb if making Shepherd's Pies)
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 T. all-purpose flour
1/2 cup beef broth or stock (or more for a saucier base)
1 cup frozen peas, thawed
3 lbs. russet potatoes
1 cup milk
2 T. unsalted butter

Directions

1. In a large skillet, heat the olive over medium heat and then add the onion and carrots. Saute for about 7 to 8 minutes or until the vegetables have begun to soften. Add the garlic, Worcestershire sauce, and tomato paste, and stir to combine.

2. Add the ground beef, season with salt and pepper, and cook the mixture, stirring well to break up the meat, until the beef is cooked through and no more pink remains. Add the flour and stir, followed by the beef broth.

3. Cook the mixture for about 8 to 10 more minutes or until the sauce thickens and glazes the meat. Taste the mixture and adjust seasoning as needed. Stir in the peas and remove from the heat.

4. Lightly grease 12 (1 cup) ramekins. Evenly distribute the beef filling to the ramekins. They should be filled about 2/3 of the way.

4. Meanwhile, peel and roughly chop the potatoes. Add them to a pot and cover with cold water. Season the water generously with salt and bring to a boil. Cook until the potatoes are fork tender. Drain the potatoes and pass them through a food mill or potato ricer to achieve the smoothest texture.

5. In a small saucepan, heat the milk and butter together until hot and the butter has melted. Stir this into the potatoes and season with salt as needed (salting the water will already help to season the potatoes, so don't go overboard here until you taste them first).

6. Fill a pastry bag fitted with a large star tip with the mashed potatoes. Decoratively pipe the potatoes into the ramekins over the meat mixture. Alternatively, spread the mashed potatoes over the tops, adding texture with a fork or spoon (this will help the tops brown in a more aesthetic way).

7. At this point, the cottage pies can be chilled and baked later on. If you are assembling them in advance, remove from the refrigerator about 30 minutes before baking to bring them back to room temperature. You may also have to bake them an additional 10 or 15 minutes longer to heat them through properly.

8. Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

9. Set the ramekins on a baking sheet and place in the oven.

10. Bake for about 30 to 40 minutes or until the potatoes have started to brown. Some of the beef mixture may also start bubbling up the sides. Serve immediately.

http://www.mission-food.com/2012/08/olympic-party-3-cottage-pies.html

The following five recipes come from an article titled Superfood Smoothies  while the first recipe is the only smoothie recipe the rest of the recipes are superfoods in their own right.

BERRY SUPERFOOD SMOOTHIE BOWL
VEGAN / GLUTEN FREE / BREAKFAST

Serves: serves 2

Ingredients

1 cup mixed frozen berries*
4 ice cubes
splashes of light coconut milk (enough to get blender moving)
1 tablespoon almond butter
handful of spinach
optional: 1 teaspoon acai powder
optional: maple syrup or sweetener of your choice, to taste

Topping options:

hemp seeds
coconut flakes
blueberries
freeze dried strawberries

Instructions

1. Place the frozen berries, ice cubes, coconut milk, almond butter and spinach in a blender.

2. Add acai powder, if using.

3. Blend until smooth, adding additional coconut milk as needed. (As little as necessary so your smoothie will be thick).

4. Taste and add maple syrup or sweetener of choice, if desired. Blend again.

5. Pour into two bowls and top with hemp seeds, coconut flakes, blueberries and dried strawberries.

Notes: I get the "Organic Berry Blend" from Whole Foods.

http://www.loveandlemons.com/berry-superfood-smoothie-bowls/

SPIRALIZED DAIKON RICE NOODLE BOWL
VEGAN / GLUTEN FREE / MAIN DISH

Serves: 2 big bowls, or 4 small

Ingredients

8 ounces extra-firm tofu, cut into cubes
1 daikon, at least 2 diameter and about 5 long
1 medium cucumber
2 carrots, peeled into ribbons
2 radishes, thinly sliced
½ avocado, diced
¼ cup cilantro
¼ cup mint leaves
2 scallions, thinly sliced
2 tablespoons toasted and chopped cashews
extra-virgin olive oil
sea salt
sriracha
lime wedges, for serving

Sauces: Tamari-lime & Creamy cashew

2 tablespoons tamari
2 small garlic cloves, minced
4 teaspoons fresh lime juice
4 teaspoons rice vinegar
1 tablespoon cane sugar (or maple or agave)
¼ cup water
1½ tablespoons creamy cashew butter (or peanut butter)

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 400°F.

1. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and spread the tofu on the pan.

2. Toss with a drizzle of olive oil and generous pinches of salt. Bake for 15 to 17 minutes or until golden brown around the edges. Remove from the oven and toss with a squirt of sriracha.

Make the sauces:

1. In a small bowl, mix together the tamari, garlic, lime juice, rice vinegar, sugar and water.

2. Pour half of the sauce into another small bowl. Whisk that half with the cashew butter.

Season to taste and set aside.

Noodles:

1. Use a spiralizer (or a julienne peeler) to cut the daikon and cucumber into noodles.

Serve:

1. Portion the noodle vegetables into two bowls and top with the carrot ribbons, radish slices, diced avocado, cilantro, mint, scallions, tofu, and cashews.

2. Serve the bowls with both the tamari-lime and creamy cashew sauce and lime wedges on the side.

Notes: If you're not a fan of tofu, sub in another protein of choice. If you can't find daikon, sub zucchini noodles.

HTTP://WWW.LOVEANDLEMONS.COM/SPIRALIZED-DAIKON-NOODLE-BOWL/

BLUEBERRY COCONUT BAKED OATMEAL
BREAKFAST / VEGAN / GLUTEN FREE

This oaty-nutty-cinnamony goodness is really closer to a soft oatmeal cookie or the topping of a fruit crumble. The recipe starts with all of those things labeled above. Its vegan, made with Almond instead of milk, and flaxseed instead of eggs. Ive also packed some healthy fats in here by way of hemp seeds and coconut flakes. Its so crispy, nutty and delicious. I layer my baking dish with bananas and strawberries, then the oat mixture. This recipe is flexible, so feel free to sub in whatever fruit you like  Im already looking forward to making this with peaches and blackberries this summer.

Serves: serves 8

Ingredients

2 tablespoons ground flaxseed + 6 tablespoons warm water
2 cups whole rolled oats
½ cup slivered almonds
½ cup hemp seeds
⅔ cup coconut flakes
¼ cup brown sugar or coconut sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon cinnamon
¾ teaspoon sea salt
¾ cup Vanilla Almond Breeze Almond milk Unsweetened, at room temp
¼ cup maple syrup
3 tablespoons melted coconut oil
1 banana, chopped
1 cup strawberries, sliced
½ cup blueberries

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 350°F and spray an 8x8-inch (or similar) baking dish with cooking spray.

1. In a small bowl, combine the flaxseed and warm water and set aside to thicken for about 5 minutes.

2. Reserve 2 tablespoons of the almonds, hemp seeds and coconut flakes and set aside.

3. In a large bowl combine the oats, the remaining almonds, hemp seeds and coconut flakes, and the baking powder, cinnamon, brown sugar and salt.

4. In a medium bowl, combine the almond milk, maple syrup and coconut oil and whisk to combine. Stir in the flaxseed mixture and blend until smooth.

5. Pour the wet ingredients into the bowl of dry ingredients and stir to combine.

6. Layer the bananas and strawberries in the baking dish and spread the oat mixture on top.

7. Sprinkle with the blueberries and the reserved almonds, hemp seeds and coconut flakes.

8. Bake for 40-50 minutes or until the top is crisp and the middle is set. I find it easiest to wedge a knife in and make sure the middle has thickened nicely. Remove and let cool for 15 minutes before serving.

Notes: If you'd like to reduce the sugar in this recipe, omit the brown sugar and use ⅓ cup maple syrup.

http://www.loveandlemons.com/blueberry-coconut-baked-oatmeal/

KIWI AVOCADO SALSA VERDE
SNACK / VEGAN / GLUTEN FREE

Serves: 1½ to 2 cups

Ingredients

5 kiwi, peeled and diced
2 scallions, chopped
1 avocado, diced
½ cup chopped cilantro
¼ cup chopped red onion* (see note)
juice and zest of 1 to 2 limes (about 2 tablespoons of juice)
1 garlic clove, minced
1 jalapeño pepper, thinly sliced (optional)
sea salt
Garden of Eatin' White Corn Bowls

Instructions

1. In a small bowl, combine kiwi, scallions, avocado, cilantro, onion, lime juice and zest, garlic, jalapeño, if using, and generous pinches of sea salt.

2. Season to taste with additional sea salt and/or lime juice. Serve with Garden of Eatin' White Corn Bowls.

Notes: *If raw red onion is too bitter for you, rinse it under cold water to remove the bitterness. Dry before adding to your salsa.

HTTP://WWW.LOVEANDLEMONS.COM/KIWI-AVOCADO-SALSA-VERDE/

CAULIFLOWER RICE BURRITO BOWL
VEGAN / GLUTEN FREE / MAIN DISH

Serves: serves 4

Ingredients

3 corn tortillas, sliced into strips
3 cups loose packed cauliflower florets
2 large leeks, white and light green parts, rinsed well & sliced
2 poblano peppers, stem, seeds and ribs removed, thinly sliced
1 garlic clove, minced
½ teaspoon dried Mexican oregano
1 cup cooked black beans, drained and rinsed
2 ripe mangoes, cubed
1 avocado, cubed
½ cup chopped cilantro
1 lime, sliced into wedges
extra-virgin olive oil
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper

Green Chile Cashew Cream:

1 cup cashews, soaked 3 to 4 hours, preferably overnight, drained and rinsed
2 tablespoons canned mild green chiles, more if desired
1 scallion, chopped
⅓ cup cilantro, coarsely chopped
1 garlic clove
juice of 1 lime
½ cup fresh water, plus more as needed
sea salt and freshly ground black pepper

Instructions

Make the cashew cream:

1. In a blender, combine the cashews, green chiles, scallion, cilantro, garlic, lime juice, water and a pinch of salt and pepper. Blend well and season to taste. Add additional water if necessary to get your blender blade moving. Chill until ready to use.

Preheat the oven to 350°F and line a baking sheet with parchment paper.

1. Place the tortilla strips on the baking sheet and toss with a drizzle of olive oil and a pinch of salt. Bake for 10 minutes or until crispy. Remove from the oven and set aside.

Make sure your cauliflower is fully dry. Place the cauliflower in a food processor and pulse until it has the texture of rice. Work in batches if necessary and dont over process or it will get mushy.

1. In a large skillet, heat 1 teaspoon of olive oil over medium heat. Add the cauliflower and sauté until heated through, about 5 minutes. Season with salt, pepper and a squeeze of lime juice to help remove any bitterness from the raw cauliflower. Skip this step if you prefer raw cauliflower rice. Remove from the skillet and portion the rice into 4 serving bowls.

2. In a medium skillet, heat 1 teaspoon of olive oil over medium heat. Sauté the leeks and poblanos with generous pinches of salt and pepper. Cook until soft for 7 to 10 minutes, and then add the minced garlic and oregano. Stir, cook for 1 minute, then add a squeeze of lime and remove from heat. Distribute among the bowls.

3. To the bowls add the black beans, mango, avocado, and cilantro. Top with the crispy tortilla strips and serve with the green sauce and extra lime wedges.

Notes: Other vegetables that would be good here: chopped tomato, grilled corn, chicken or baked tofu, and roasted sweet potatoes. If raw cauliflower is too veggie for you, mix the cauliflower rice with equal parts cooked rice or quinoa.

http://www.loveandlemons.com/cauliflower-rice-burrito-bowl/

SIDE DOWN SKILLET GRILLED PEACH CAKE
Upside Down Skillet Grilled Peach Cake

Recipe by Girl Versus Dough
Total Time: 1 hr 15 min
Servings12

Leave the oven off and fire up the grill for this easy and delicious upside down peach cake, made in a skillet.

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 cup heavy cream
2 tablespoons unsalted butter
4 medium yellow peaches, pitted and cut into 1/2-inch slices
1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist yellow cake mix
Water, vegetable oil and eggs called for on cake mix package

DIRECTIONS

1. Ignite one burner on gas grill; heat to approximately 350°F, or medium heat.

2. In a 12-inch cast iron skillet, combine brown sugar, cinnamon, heavy cream and butter.

3. Place skillet on grill over ignited burner.

4. Use a wooden spoon to stir ingredients in skillet 2 to 3 minutes until well combined and lightly caramelized. Remove from heat.

5. Carefully place sliced peaches in skillet on top of sugar-butter mixture.

6. Meanwhile, prepare cake mix batter according to package directions.

7. Pour batter evenly over peaches in skillet.

8. Return skillet to grill over indirect heat (away from ignited burner).

9. Cover grill and bake cake 45 to 50 minutes at 350°F, rotating skillet halfway through baking, until a toothpick inserted in the center comes out clean.

10. Cool cake 10 minutes in pan.

11. Run a knife along edge of skillet to loosen cake.

12. Place an inverted serving plate over top of skillet; carefully and quickly flip skillet over.

13. Remove skillet. Serve cake warm or at room temperature.

TIPS: Cake is best served fresh from the grill the day it is made. Serve warm cake slices with fresh whipped cream or vanilla ice cream.

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/upside-down-skillet-grilled-peach-cake

Beef Stir Fry

Stir fry is a great meal to make when you don't want to spend a lot of time in the kitchen and very versatile by using whatever vegetables you have on hand. The sauce is what makes this stir fry so delicious and adds a lot of flavor. Serve over rice or rice noodles.

Ingredients

1 1/2 pounds beef, thinly sliced
1 onion thinly sliced
2 garlic cloves, minced
2 bell peppers, thinly sliced
2 cups frozen green beans
4 roma tomatoes, cut into chunks
Feel free to use finely sliced cabbage, broccoli, carrots, cauliflower, mushrooms. The possibilities are endless.

Sauce

1/3 cup red wine vinegar
1/3 cup soya sauce
3 tablespoons honey
1 tablespoon cornstarch
1/3 cup water

Directions

1. Stir fry the onions, garlic and peppers in a wok or large frying pan for about 4-5 minutes. Remove from pan into a bowl.

2. Add the frozen green beans and stir fry until it is bright green and there are slightly cooked. Remove into vegetable bowl.

3. Add the beef and stir fry until the meat begins to brown.

4. Add the red wine vinegar, soya sauce and honey for 6-8 minutes stirring frequently so the honey won't burn.

5. Add the cornstarch mixed with the water to beef, simmer for 10 minutes.

6. Add all the vegetables including the cut tomatoes and heat through

*Cutting the beef into thin strips while it is still semi frozen makes it easier. If you bought it fresh, put it in the freezer for about 30-45 minutes and then slice it.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Well  so much for pulling an all-nighter  I gave in a little after five. The push just wasnt there anymore  must be age. The sun is out  the sky is blue  50/50 with the clouds. The air is cold. They just may have the weather needed to finish last nights game. I wont be there but that is ok.

Heidi is gone spending the day with Katie. Alexiss car is here so that means she is here. I bet she is not doing much. Lol She and her mother are beginning to walk several miles every morning  pushing Bentley in the stroller. Lexi gain a bit of weight during the school year that she would like to lose and Heidi is always in the state of wanting to lose. The unfortunate thing is they both love food, I think they are perfect the way they are.

Today is Aydens field trip to the science center in Fort Wayne, Indiana. He was looking forward to it. Im not sure where Averys field trip is going. At least Aydens was inside so we didnt need to worry about the weather. Heidi thought they were done the day before Memorial Day but they have to go the Tuesday after. But that is not very far away and then they will be home all day  every day.

I get a weekly report from TSA in my email  have not gotten this weeks but in last weeks report this was what they said. Fifty-eight firearms were discovered this week in carry-on bags around the nation. Of the 58 firearms discovered, 51 were loaded and 14 had a round chambered. Now who in their right mind would carry a loaded gun in their carry on  and can you believe it  14 had a round chambered? Some people just dont deserve to fly.

Pina Colada Dessert

This is a great little dessert that you can prepare in the morning and serve it without any fuss. It's easy, light and fluffy. It adds the perfect touch to any meal, especially now that the warmer weather has advanced upon us.

Ingredients

1 envelope unflavored gelatin
1/4 cup cold water
1 8 oz. cream cheese
1/2 cup sugar
1 14 oz can crushed pineapple (1 cup)
1 tbsp. rum extract
1 cup whip cream
1/4 toasted coconut

Graham Wafer Crust

1 1/3 cup graham wafer crumbs
1/2 cup butter melted.

1. Combine graham wafer crumbs and melted butter.
2. Press onto the bottom of a 9 inch spring form pan. 
3. Chill for 30 minutes.

Instructions.

1. Grease spring form with butter and prepare wafer crust.

2. Soften gelatin in water. Stir over low heat till dissolved.

3. Combine cream cheese, and sugar mixing on medium speed with electric mixer till well blended and fluffy.

4. Drain pineapple, reserving liquid to measure 3/4 cup.

5. Add rum extract to reserved liquid.

6. Gradually add gelatin and combined rum juice to creamed cheese mixture mixing until blended.

7. Chill in fridge for 30 minutes stirring in between. It should thicken, but not set.

8. Whip the cream and fold drained pineapple (1 cup) into mixture.

9. Now fold whip cream mixture together with cream cheese mixture.

10. Pour over wafer crust and chill until firm.

11. Sprinkle with toasted coconut flakes.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Asparagus and Tomato Pesto Tortellini Salad

Easy Tortellini Salad with Pesto takes only 15 minutes to make and is the perfect summer meal.

Author: Julie Wunder
Recipe type: Vegetarian
Cuisine: Italian
Serves: 3-4

Ingredients

4 cups frozen tortellini
½ bunch asparagus, cut in 2 inch pieces
½ cup pesto
1 pint cherry tomatoes, halved
¼ cup fresh shredded Parmesan
salt and pepper to taste
Optional garnish: Fresh basil

Instructions

1. Cook the tortellini according to package instructions.

2. Remove the tortellini from the water and allow to cool.

3. In the same pot of water quickly submerge the asparagus. Allow to cook for 3 minutes. Remove from water and place in an ice bath to stop the cooking.

4. Mix all the ingredients in a bowl.

5. Garnish with fresh basil.

6. Serve immediately or chilled.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/easy-tortellini-salad-with-pesto/

Fresh Asparagus and Tomato-Basil Salad

Shaved (raw) asparagus and zucchini take the place of lettuce in this flavorful Mediterranean inspired salad, loaded with fresh basil, pine nuts and colorful cherry tomatoes.

Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 15 mins
Total time: 15 mins
Serves: 6

Ingredients

Salad

½ lb fresh asparagus 
1 yellow zucchini
½ cup cherry tomatoes, halved
2 Tbsp fresh Italian parsley, chopped
2 Tbsp fresh basil, chopped
2 Tbsp pine nuts, toasted

Vinaigrette

3 Tbsp olive oil
1 Tbsp fresh lemon juice
½ tsp lemon zest
3 Tbsp finely grated Parmesan
Salt and pepper to taste

Instructions

1. Use a vegetable peeler to peel long thin strips of the asparagus and zucchini.

For dressing:

1. Add the lemon juice into a medium sized bowl and slowly drizzle in the oil while whisking continuously until emulsified.

2. Stir in remaining ingredients.

3. Add shaved veggies, tossing gently to coat.

4. Let sit for 15 minutes, to allow the veggies to soak up some of the dressing (this will make them even more flavorful).

5. In a large bowl combine all salad ingredients and gently toss with dressing.

6. Add remaining salad ingredients, tossing gently to combine.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/asparagus-tomato-basil-salad/

Provencal Vegetable Soup

This vegetable-packed soup from star chef Eric Ripert gets exceptional flavor from pistou, the pesto-style basil puree that's served with it. To make a vegetarian version, omit the ham and substitute vegetable stock for the chicken stock.

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup dried navy beans, soaked overnight and drained
One 2-inch square of ham rind or meat
2 thyme sprigs, 4 parsley sprigs and 1 bay leaf, tied together with kitchen twine
1 quart chicken stock or low-sodium broth
1 medium tomato, cored
3 cups lightly packed basil leaves
2 large garlic cloves, finely chopped
1/2 cup extra-virgin olive oil
Fine sea salt
Pepper
1 medium carrot, cut into 1/4-inch dice
1 medium fennel bulbhalved lengthwise, cored and cut into 1/4-inch dice (1 cup)
1 small zucchini, cut into 1/4-inch dice
1 small onion, cut into 1/4-inch dice
6 ounces haricots verts, cut into 1-inch lengths

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

1. In a large saucepan, cover the navy beans, ham rind and herb bundle with the chicken stock and 2 cups of water. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to moderately low and simmer until the beans are tender, about 30 minutes.

2. Meanwhile, bring a medium saucepan of water to a simmer. Using a sharp paring knife score an X on the bottom of the tomato. Add to the saucepan and blanch just until the skin starts to peel, about 30 seconds. Transfer the tomato to an ice water bath to cool. Peel and seed the tomato, then cut it into 1/4-inch dice.

3. In a blender or food processor, pulse the basil with the garlic until finely chopped. With the machine on, gradually add the olive oil until incorporated. Season the pistou with salt and pepper.

4. Remove the ham and herb bundle from the beans.

5. Add the tomato, carrot, fennel, zucchini, onion and haricots verts and season with a generous pinch of salt. Simmer over moderately low heat until the vegetables are tender, about 12 minutes.

6. Season the soup with salt and pepper and ladle into bowls.

7. Serve with the pistou, stirring it into the soup at the table.

MAKE AHEAD: The soup and pistou can be refrigerated overnight. Reheat the soup; serve the pistou at room temperature.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Minerally Provencal white.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/provencal-vegetable-soup?xid=NL_DAILY051216ProvencalVegetableSoup

Pasta Primavera with Smoked Gouda Recipe by Scott Koeneman

"What better way to get your veggies in than with a savory Italian dish like Pasta Primavera. My version combines a little bit of heat from red pepper flakes with fresh vegetables, herbs and the smokey flavor of a smoked Gouda cheese. It's a wonderful combination of crunchy and creamy."

8 servings @ 322 cals

Ingredients

1 (16 ounce) package whole wheat penne pasta
2 tablespoons olive oil
2 zucchinis, diced
1 green bell pepper, diced
2 carrots, diced
1 (8 ounce) package mushrooms, sliced
3 onions, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
1 (14.5 ounce) can stewed tomatoes, coarsely chopped
1 cup low-sodium chicken broth
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1/2 teaspoon dried basil
1/2 teaspoon dried oregano
1/2 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 tablespoons grated Parmesan cheese
2/3 cup shredded smoked Gouda cheese

Directions

1. Fill a large pot with lightly salted water and bring to a rolling boil over high heat.

2. Once the water is boiling, stir in the penne, and return to a boil. Cook the pasta uncovered, stirring occasionally, until the pasta has cooked through, but is still firm to the bite, about 11 minutes. Drain well in a colander set in the sink.

3. Heat the olive oil in a skillet over medium heat.

4. Stir in the zucchini, bell pepper, carrots, mushrooms, and onion; cook and stir until the onion has softened and turned translucent, about 5 minutes.

5. Add the garlic and cook for one minute more.

6. Stir in the tomatoes, chicken broth, parsley, basil, oregano, and red pepper flakes. Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to low and simmer until sauce thickens.

7. Stir in the pasta and cook until heated through, about 2 minutes.

8. Top with Parmesan and Gouda cheeses before serving.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/213108/pasta-primavera-with-smoked-gouda

Couscous Primavera Recipe by Chef John

"This is a healthy, delicious, and easy side dish that takes about 10 minutes to make. I'm borrowing the name from Pasta Primavera which, like this recipe, takes advantage of fresh, seasonal, green produce."

6 servings @ 306 cals

Ingredients

2 cups dry couscous
1/2 cup chopped green onions
1 fresh jalapeno pepper, finely diced
2 tablespoons olive oil
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1 pinch cayenne pepper
1 pinch ground black pepper
2 cups vegetable stock
1 bunch asparagus, trimmed and cut into 1/4-inch pieces
1 cup shelled fresh or thawed frozen peas
2 tablespoons chopped fresh mint
salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste

Directions

1. Combine couscous, green onion, jalapeno, olive oil, cumin, cayenne pepper, and black pepper in a large bowl; stir until olive oil is completely incorporated.

2. Bring vegetable stock, asparagus, and peas to a boil in a saucepan over high heat.

3. Pour stock, asparagus, and peas over couscous mixture; shake bowl to settle couscous into liquid. Cover and let stand for 10 minutes.

4. Fluff with a fork, then stir in mint and season with salt and pepper to taste.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/221976/couscous-primavera/?src=VD_Summary

Tropical Coconut Cream Pie in Coconut Cookie Crust

Bananas, pineapples and coconut add tropical flavors to this luscious cream pie. It's perfection in a shortbread cookie crumb crust.

10 servings

Ingredients

25 square shortbread cookies, finely crushed (about 1-1/2 cups)
1-2/3 cups BAKER'S ANGEL FLAKE Coconut, divided
1/3 cup butter or margarine, melted
1 pkg. (3.4 oz.) JELL-O Vanilla Flavor Instant Pudding
1-1/2 cups cold milk
1 large banana, sliced
1 can (8 oz.) crushed pineapple in juice, well drained
1-1/2 cups thawed COOL WHIP Whipped Topping
1/2 cup BAKER'S ANGEL FLAKE Coconut, toasted

Make It

Heat oven to 325°F.

1. Mix cookie crumbs, 2/3 cup untoasted coconut and butter in medium bowl until blended; press onto bottom and up side of 9-inch pie plate. Bake 10 min. or until golden brown. Cool.

2. Beat pudding mix and milk in large bowl with whisk 2 min. Stir in remaining untoasted coconut.

3. Arrange banana slices on bottom of crust; cover with pudding mixture.

4. Gently stir pineapple into COOL WHIP; spread over pudding layer. Sprinkle with toasted coconut.

5. Refrigerate 4 hours or until firm.

http://www.kraftrecipes.com/recipes/tropical-coconut-cream-pie-in-coconut-cookie-crust

ZAATAR ROASTED BEET TOASTS

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 1 hour
Total Time: 1 hour, 10 minutes
Serving Size: 4

This roasted beet recipe is such a quick and easy snack. The toasts only require 5-ingredients: Greek yogurt, za'atar, lemon juice, and bread. You can add caramelized onions or golden raisins for sweetness and fresh herbs for brightness, if you want a few extra add-ons.

Ingredients

1 bunch beets (about 5 medium), greens trimmed and scrubbed
Sea salt
¼ cup full fat plain Green yogurt
2 tablespoons lemon juice
½ teaspoon zaatar
4 slices multigrain bread (I used Udis gluten-free)
2 tablespoons chopped chives, parsley or mint (optional)

Instructions

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees F.

1. Divide the beets between two 10-inch squares of foil. Season generously with salt, and wrap the foil so the beets are tightly sealedcareful not to puncture the foil. You want all the steam to be kept inside. Place the foil packets on a baking sheet and roast the beets in the oven until fork tender, 1 hour. Let the beets cool to room temperature, then use your fingers to slip off the skins.

2. Cut the beets into small ¼-inch cubes and transfer to a mixing bowl. Stir in the yogurt, lemon juice, ½ teaspoon zatar and ½ teaspoon salt.

3. Place the bread on a baking sheet and toast under the broiler until browned, about 2 minutes per side.

4. Divide the beet mixture between the bread slices and garnish with the remaining zaatar and fresh herbs, if using. Cut in half and serve immediately!

Notes: Add 1/4 cup golden raisins (soaked in warm water for ten minutes and drained) for a little extra sweetness. Caramelized onions or shallots would taste great too!

http://feedmephoebe.com/2016/05/5-ingredient-zaatar-roasted-beet-recipe-toasts

Roasted Broccoli And Coconut Salad With Turmeric Dressing

A great textural salad with a lot of oomph from the hearty charred broccoli, this salad also delivers a plate of detoxing and healing goodness from a punchy dressing made with turmeric. Red cabbage and coconut make it sing with colour.

Author: Sneh Roy
Recipe type: Salad, Lunch
Cuisine: Vegan, Gluten Free
Serves: 2

Ingredients

350g broccoli florets and thickly sliced stem
1 tablespoon olive oil
sea salt flakes, a large pinch
fresh ground black pepper, a light sprinkle
150g shredded red cabbage
80g shredded coconut
60g baby spinach leaves
30g alfalfa sprouts

for the dressing

4 medjool dates
1 tablespoon water
2 garlic cloves
3 tablespoons white vinegar
2 teaspoons wholegrain or dijon mustard
1 teaspoon sea salt flakes
1 teaspoon runny honey
½ teaspoon ground turmeric

Instructions

Pre-heat oven to 200C (convection)/180C (fan-forced).

1. Place broccoli, olive oil, salt and pepper in a medium bowl. Using your hands, toss gently to coat evenly.

2. Spread broccoli on a baking tray and roast in the oven for approximately 15-17 minutes until starting to char but still crunchy. Remove from oven and cool to room temperature.

3. Meanwhile, prepare the dressing by soaking the dates in hot water for 10 minutes. Drain.

4. Place dates, water, garlic, vinegar, mustard, salt, honey and turmeric in the bowl of a small food processor and blend until smooth. Pour into a little glass jar.

5. Place broccoli, cabbage, coconut, spinach and alfalfa in a large bowl.

6. Drizzle with half of the dressing. Toss gently to mix.

7. Serve in two salad plates with some of the remaining dressing drizzled on top.

8. Place cooled broccoli in a large bowl

http://www.cookrepublic.com/roasted-broccoli-and-coconut-salad-with-turmeric-dressing/

CILANTRO-LIME CAULIFLOWER RICE (WITH COCONUT)

Quick vegan side dish of cauliflower rice cooked with grated carrots, and tossed with cilantro and lime.

PREP TIME: 10 mins
COOK TIME: 15 mins
TOTAL TIME: 25 mins

Author: Susan Pridmore
Recipe type: Vegetable Side Dish
Serves: 4 servings

INGREDIENTS

1 small head of cauliflower (or ½ of a large head)
2 carrots
2 tablespoons coconut oil
1 cup diced spring onion
½ tablespoon Gourmet Garden Garlic Paste
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lime juice
zest of 1 lime
½ cup cilantro, coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon kosher salt, or to taste
¼ - ½ teaspoon dried red pepper flakes

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Grate the cauliflower and carrots, or do as I do and use a food processor. I use the grater attachment and feed cauliflower pieces through the shoot, and in the interest of reducing food waste, I cut the core of the cauliflower and feed it through the shoot too. This method gives you a consistent size of cauliflower, ensuring an even cooking, and grates a head of cauliflower in about 1 minute. You should have about 5 cups of grated cauliflower and carrots when you're done.

2. Place a large sauté pan over medium-high heat, and add the coconut oil. A sauté pan has vertical sides to it, which is important to this dish as you want the vegetables to soften without browning.

3. When the oil is hot, add the onions and garlic. Sauté until softened, about 5 minutes, and pile in the riced cauliflower and carrots. Cook until tender, while occasionally tossing - about 10 minutes.

4. Remove from the heat, and stir in the lime juice, zest, cilantro, salt and red pepper flakes.

5. Serve warm.

NOTES: This dish comes together quickly, but can also be made ahead and stored in the refrigerator for a few days.

http://thewimpyvegetarian.com/2016/05/cilantro-lime-cauliflower-rice-carrots-coconut-quick-side-dish/

Deep Dish Biscuit Pizza posted by Michelle

This deep dish biscuit pizza has all of the great flavor of a traditional deep dish pizza made easier with a homemade biscuit dough crust!

Cook Time: 30 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour 30 minutes
Prep Time: 1 hour
Yield: 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

For the Crust:

9 tablespoons (128 grams) unsalted butter, chilled and cut into small cubes
3 cups (425 grams) all-purpose flour
1½ tablespoons baking powder
1½ teaspoons salt
½ teaspoon baking soda
1½ cups (355 ml) buttermilk

For the Sauce:

2 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 small onion, grated
¼ teaspoon dried oregano
½ teaspoon salt
2 garlic cloves, minced
1 (28-ounce) can crushed tomatoes
¼ teaspoon sugar
2 tablespoons coarsely chopped fresh basil
1 tablespoon olive oil
Freshly ground black pepper

For the Toppings:

8 ounces mozzarella cheese, shredded
1 pound sweet Italian sausage, cooked and crumbled
Pepperoni slices
3 tablespoons Parmesan cheese

Directions:

1. Make the Crust: Grease a 9x13-inch baking dish; set aside.

2. In a large bowl, whisk together the flour, baking powder, salt and baking soda until well combined. Add the butter and, using a pastry blender, cut in butter until it's the size of small peas. Pour in cold buttermilk and stir mixture with a wooden spoon just until a dough forms (do not overmix).

3. Transfer dough to a lightly floured surface; gently pat into a rough ball. Use a sharp knife or bench scraper to cut dough in half. Place one half on top of other half, and very gently press halves together, shaping into a rough ball again. Repeat 3 times.

4. Gently shape dough into a rough rectangle about 11x14 inches. Gently transfer the dough to the prepared baking dish and press into the bottom, corners and up the sides. Refrigerate while you prepare the sauce.

5. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

6. Make the Sauce: Heat the butter in a medium saucepan over medium heat until melted. Add onion, oregano, and salt; cook, stirring occasionally, until liquid has evaporated and onion is golden brown, about 5 minutes. Add garlic and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Stir in tomatoes and sugar, increase heat to high, and bring to a simmer. Lower heat to medium-low and simmer until reduced to about 2½ cups, 25 to 30 minutes. Off the heat, stir in the basil and olive oil, then season with salt and pepper.

7. Bake the Pizza: Remove the dough-lined pan from the refrigerator and sprinkle with the shredded mozzarella cheese. Layer on the pepperoni and sausage, if using. Spread about half to three-quarters of the sauce over the toppings (you can freeze the leftover sauce) and sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Bake until the crust is golden brown, about 30 minutes. Remove pizza from oven and let rest 10 minutes before slicing and serving.

(Biscuit dough adapted from Girl Versus Dough)

www.browneyedbaker.com

Flaky, Fluffy Southern Buttermilk Biscuits

AUTHOR: ADAPTED FROM FOOD.COM
PREP TIME: 25 MINS
COOK TIME: 10 MINS
TOTAL TIME: 35 MINS
YIELDS: 12 BISCUITS

INGREDIENTS

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, frozen or refrigerated, plus more for greasing baking sheet
2 cups unbleached all-purpose flour (measured out with the scoop and sweep method)
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon baking soda
1 cup cold buttermilk

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 450 degrees F. Generously grease bottom of a baking sheet with butter.

1. Use a box grater to grate cold butter into a small bowl -- or, cut butter with a knife into very small cubes. Place bowl in freezer.

2. In a large bowl, whisk flour, baking powder, salt and baking soda until well combined.

3. Add grated butter and, using a pastry blender or 2 knives, cut in butter it's the size of small peas.

4. Pour in cold buttermilk and stir mixture with a wooden spoon just until a dough forms (do not overmix).

5. Transfer dough to a lightly floured surface; very gently pat into a rough ball. Use a sharp knife or bench scraper to cut dough in half.

6. Place one half on top of other half, and very gently press halves together, shaping into a rough ball again. Repeat 3 times.

7. Gently shape dough into a rough rectangle about 1-inch thick.

8. Cut dough into 12 equal squares; transfer to prepared baking sheet, spacing biscuits at least 1 inch apart. Place baking sheet in freezer 10 minutes to re-chill dough.

9. Transfer baking sheet directly from freezer to oven and bake biscuits 10 to 12 minutes until golden and fluffy. Serve immediately.

http://www.girlversusdough.com/2015/05/14/flaky-fluffy-southern-buttermilk-biscuits/

Fresh Cherry Cobbler by Miranda Williams

"This is a delicious cherry cobbler made with fresh cherries instead of canned. It may take a little longer to make because you need to pit the cherries, but it is well worth it when you taste the finished product."

12 servings @ 244 cals

Ingredients

1/2 cup butter
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 cup milk
2 cups pitted sour cherries
3/4 cup white sugar
1 tablespoon all-purpose flour

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C).

2. Place the butter in a 9x13 inch baking dish, and place in the oven to melt while the oven is preheating.

3. Remove as soon as butter has melted, about 5 minutes.

4. In a medium bowl, stir together 1 cup of flour, 1 cup of sugar, and baking powder. Mix in the milk until well blended, then pour the batter into the pan over the butter. Do not stir.

5. Rinse out the bowl from the batter, and dry. Place cherries into the bowl, and toss with the remaining 3/4 cup of sugar and 1 tablespoon of flour. Distribute the cherry mixture evenly over the batter. Do not stir.

6. Bake for 50 to 60 minutes in the preheated oven, until golden brown. A toothpick inserted into the cobber should come out clean.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/72815/fresh-cherry-cobbler

Crockpot Healthy Sausage Mediterranean Quiche BECKY HARDIN The Cookie Rookie

SERVING SIZE6
PREP TIME10 min
TOTAL TIME3 hr 10 min

Making a healthy and delicious breakfast or brunch is easy with this Crockpot Sausage Mediterranean Quiche!

Ingredients

6 egg whites
2 eggs
1 cup skim milk
1 cup Heart Healthy Bisquick
2 cup chopped spinach
1 cup Feta with Italian herbs
1 tsp minced garlic
1⁄2 cup julienne cut sun-dried tomatoes, drained
1⁄2 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1 package Jones Dairy Farm Sausage Links (10 links), chopped
salt and pepper to taste
chopped basil for garnish

DIRECTIONS

1. Spray 4- to 5-quart slow cooker with cooking spray or olive oil.

2. In a large bowl, whisk together eggs, eggwhites, bisquick, and milk. Pour into slow cooker.

3. Add spinach, feta, mozzarella, tomatoes, garlic and sausage; stir well.

4. Cook covered on high heat setting for 3 hours or on low setting for approximately 5½ hours.

5. The quiche is done with the sides are browned and the middle is fluffy and cooked through.

6. Slice and serve, garnished with basil and additional feta. Enjoy!

http://www.aol.com/food/recipes/crockpot-healthy-sausage-mediterranean-quiche/

Im going to have a short opening this week  hope that is ok. --- Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 6th May, 2016* by Darowil 

Voting for Matthew's drawing is currently open- closes midnight 13th May  I assume *Pacers* time-about 6 hours I think from when the TP started. Go to Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook if you want to vote and have missed it in the TP. The drawing has been chosen to be part of a video.
Bella has been in hospital for a month now and looks like being in for a long time still.

*Martinas* DS has finished her radiotherapy.

*Sam's* grandchildren- Alex has finished college, now to find a job which Bailee has done.

*Busyworkerbee's* DSF managed to cut his thumb with a power tool and has lost the top section. And a friends husband died recently.

Carlys stepfather is slowly improving. (Teenage friend of *Poledra*)

*Railyns* routine blood results showed up anaemia so further tests to check this out. To see GI doctor as a first step.

*Busyworkerbee* had a good report from the cardiologist- he has lowered 2 of her medications.

*Lurker* is hoping to have a hip replacement done in September/October

*Tami's* DGS broke his arm, surgery to put plates in. Recovering well.

*Budasha* has managed to make contact with the couple who introduced her to her DH after losing contact many years ago. Their only son died and the DH had a heart attack while picking up DS's ashes- now awaiting surgery on his heart.

PHOTOS
8 - *Bonnie* - Mother's day pendant & backpack
13 - *Darowil* - 4 generations
20 - *Sugarsugar * - Serena, Denise & Oscar
22 - *Lurker* - Buenos Aires / Gloves
24 - *Nicho* - Sunset
27 - *Sugarsugar* - Oscar
38 - *Bonnie* - Asparagus & spring onions
39 - *Cashmeregma* - Cruise on Loch Lomond
39 - *Lurker* - Iguasu Falls, Brazil
42 - *Lurker* - Rotorua
43 - *Tami* - Socks/Sand sculpture/Old mill/Alpacas/Camp fire
49 - *Kate* - Map of Scotland
49 - *Kate* - Luke with his bubble gun
49 - *Pacer* - Matthew with his drawing of a horse
51 - *Lurket* - Iguasu Falls (2)
58 - *Gwen* - Sydney relaxing

RECIPES
1 - *Lurker* - Almond milk (download)
17 - *Karena* - Ramekin enchiladas

CRAFTS
2 - *Gwen* - 10 hours or less patterns (link)

OTHERS
4 - *Bonnie* - Fort McMurray fire (link)
17 - *Budasha* - Bagpiper joke
17 - *Bonnie* - Saskatchewan average annual rainfall (link)
21 - *Darowil* - Severe weather for Adelaide (links)
53 - *Sam* - The ultimate birthday cake (link)
59 - *Lurker* - Joke


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the opening Sam and it was anything but short! :lol: However, I don't like the idea of you pulling an all-nighter to get this done - I for one would be perfectly happy if you just started us off by telling us about your week. Please don't get chilled sitting up at night without your heater.....ok, nag over, but I do worry about your health. Good for Heidi persevering with the mower...wonder where she gets her determination from? :lol: I hope the boys manage to get their games played tonight. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i enjoyed you remark about no water getting warm during the summer in Scotland - where do people swim or maybe they don't. do they have swimming pools? loved the picture of Luke with the bubbles. i still like to make them - i have a bubble gun also.

i did not go to the game tonight for that very reason - it has been really windy all day and the air is really cool so i stayed home. i do think i am going to turn the heat on just a little. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam and it was anything but short! :lol: However, I don't like the idea of you pulling an all-nighter to get this done - I for one would be perfectly happy if you just started us off by telling us about your week. Please don't get chilled sitting up at night without your heater.....ok, nag over, but I do worry about your health. Good for Heidi persevering with the mower...wonder where she gets her determination from? :lol: I hope the boys manage to get their games played tonight. TTYL.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well it's that time of the week again Sam . Not quite sure what happens to the middle of it . One minute it's Friday evening next it Thursday or Friday morning . Hope the boys get to finish their games and win . 
That is really scary about the loaded guns what are these people thinking


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i enjoyed you remark about no water getting warm during the summer in Scotland - where do people swim or maybe they don't. do they have swimming pools? loved the picture of Luke with the bubbles. i still like to make them - i have a bubble gun also.
> 
> i did not go to the game tonight for that very reason - it has been really windy all day and the air is really cool so i stayed home. i do think i am going to turn the heat on just a little. --- sam


Yes, most big towns have public swimming pools and some hotels have gyms or clubs that locals can join and use the facilities. We have an indoor pool in the town, but when DH was young (not yesterday or the day before! :lol: ) he had to take the ferry to the Isle of Bute as that was the nearest pool.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam and it was anything but short! :lol: However, I don't like the idea of you pulling an all-nighter to get this done - I for one would be perfectly happy if you just started us off by telling us about your week. Please don't get chilled sitting up at night without your heater.....ok, nag over, but I do worry about your health. Good for Heidi persevering with the mower...wonder where she gets her determination from? :lol: I hope the boys manage to get their games played tonight. TTYL.


We're in the same weather pattern - I think it moves to you after it's been here. Sure will be nice when we can string a couple of days of sunshine together.

All the kids will be here this weekend - there's a place where my DH was raised where the food is brought to the booths and counters via a train - it's called The Choo Choo. It's been around forever and has been recently renovated (thank the Lord) so DS wants to take his girls there for the experience -- so that's where we'll have lunch. DS is going to a Cubs game; it's going to be cool and rainy. DD is leaving for Mexico on a business trip on Sunday and will be gone until Thursday - on Friday, she and DGS take off with some of her college friends on an Alaskan cruise. We'll have DGS from Sunday through Thursday a.m. DD from Springfield will be up here too so we'll have a good time. I think I'll plan either a tea party or a Root Beer Float dessert after dinner tomorrow night. I have bacon wrapped chicken set for the meal.

I have all but two of the major projects all written up into procedures and turned over to other people. Getting closer to being done and have declined the other job until after August. I'm looking forward to the travels and seeing the family. I received a phone call on Mother's Day from my niece (God daughter) and she's expecting twins!!!

Also, I talked to my brother from Oregon and he's sold the ranch where we had the reunion three years ago. He's bought another one, though, Cascade Canyon Ranch not too far from where he was. He says it has a huge house, but I can't see where it could compare to his former place. Now I'm anxious to get back out to his area of our great country.

So, obviously there will be a lot of catching up that will be going on.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us on another week.
Margaret and Kate thank you for summary.
Got knitting projects for Napa all bagged in separate bags. Playing with crochet round table cloth from Craftsy. Kinda like repetition of crochet, but oh my teeny tiny hook.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Once again wonderful summaries and updates and great recipes. I'm looking at recipes for things I never knew existed. Thank you so much for doing this for me. It is beautiful spring weather here, and I enjoyed the view on the way home.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you as always Sam and ladies. 
Please don't pull all nighters again, Sam, or sit up in the cold fretting over the Tea Party. The recipes always are a good mix however many you post. Hope you get warmer weather soon. It was lovely here today. I didn't go to knitting group as the buses were re routed without notice while they resurfaced part of the road and it would have meant a long walk. I did go to lunch with Chris and Mike. They had a fancy new cooker installed less than two months ago and it just stopped working last night, so they aren't happy about that. 
When I got back I spent several hours spring cleaning the bathroom and doing laundry. I was feeling tired and hungry, decided to stop for a snack and realised it was 7.30 . So I finished my jobs and am catching up on some TV . All take care and all in need are in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam and it was anything but short! :lol: However, I don't like the idea of you pulling an all-nighter to get this done - I for one would be perfectly happy if you just started us off by telling us about your week. Please don't get chilled sitting up at night without your heater.....ok, nag over, but I do worry about your health. Good for Heidi persevering with the mower...wonder where she gets her determination from? :lol: I hope the boys manage to get their games played tonight. TTYL.


I agree with Kate. You don't need to post all the recipes you do, though I know you enjoy it. You need to take care of yourself! I will say that several of the recipes sounded good! And me just back from dinner that I couldn't finish!
Hope the boys can finish their games tonight. The sun is shin in here at about 7:15. It's still about 64 degrees and a good breeze to go with it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i enjoyed you remark about no water getting warm during the summer in Scotland - where do people swim or maybe they don't. do they have swimming pools? loved the picture of Luke with the bubbles. i still like to make them - i have a bubble gun also.
> 
> i did not go to the game tonight for that very reason - it has been really windy all day and the air is really cool so i stayed home. i do think i am going to turn the heat on just a little. --- sam


You may want that heat tonight. It's to get rather cool the next few days/nights.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're in the same weather pattern - I think it moves to you after it's been here. Sure will be nice when we can string a couple of days of sunshine together.
> 
> All the kids will be here this weekend - there's a place where my DH was raised where the food is brought to the booths and counters via a train - it's called The Choo Choo. It's been around forever and has been recently renovated (thank the Lord) so DS wants to take his girls there for the experience -- so that's where we'll have lunch. DS is going to a Cubs game; it's going to be cool and rainy. DD is leaving for Mexico on a business trip on Sunday and will be gone until Thursday - on Friday, she and DGS take off with some of her college friends on an Alaskan cruise. We'll have DGS from Sunday through Thursday a.m. DD from Springfield will be up here too so we'll have a good time. I think I'll plan either a tea party or a Root Beer Float dessert after dinner tomorrow night. I have bacon wrapped chicken set for the meal.
> 
> ...


Have fun with your house full this weekend. I'm glad you will be able to enjoy the summer and are almost finished with your projects. Congratulations on the twins!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Yes, most big towns have public swimming pools and some hotels have gyms or clubs that locals can join and use the facilities. We have an indoor pool in the town, but when DH was young (not yesterday or the day before! :lol: ) he had to take the ferry to the Isle of Bute as that was the nearest pool.


Here people swim in the lakes, when my kids took swimming lessons they would come out of the water blue. If you learn to swim in a Saskatchewan lake, you can swim anywhere. 
The nearest indoor pool is Lloydminster & that wasn't there when my kids were young.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks Sam- it is just so incredible to me that people would be trying to fly with guns in their check in baggage let alone loaded and ready to fire.
As others said it really doesn't matter if you opening is sort.
Sure I was going to say soemthing else but can't remember! (when I checked it I had sure I was going to say soemthing wise- and thought it was rather ironic that I couldn't remember what wise thing I was going to say. Not that I was going to say anything wise at this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're in the same weather pattern - I think it moves to you after it's been here. Sure will be nice when we can string a couple of days of sunshine together.
> 
> All the kids will be here this weekend - there's a place where my DH was raised where the food is brought to the booths and counters via a train - it's called The Choo Choo. It's been around forever and has been recently renovated (thank the Lord) so DS wants to take his girls there for the experience -- so that's where we'll have lunch. DS is going to a Cubs game; it's going to be cool and rainy. DD is leaving for Mexico on a business trip on Sunday and will be gone until Thursday - on Friday, she and DGS take off with some of her college friends on an Alaskan cruise. We'll have DGS from Sunday through Thursday a.m. DD from Springfield will be up here too so we'll have a good time. I think I'll plan either a tea party or a Root Beer Float dessert after dinner tomorrow night. I have bacon wrapped chicken set for the meal.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a nice (but tiring) weekend.
How exciting with the twins on the way-when are they due?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sounds like a nice (but tiring) weekend.
> How exciting with the twins on the way-when are they due?


Late October - early November.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I would like to thank those who have voted for Matthew and other artists in the competition. Voting ends tonight so if you want to try to vote it is In Legacy Trust Award Collection on Facebook. I will let you know when results are in next week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, I voted. Matthew of course, the butterfly and the lion. Best wishes Matthew.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and everyone, glad you avoided getting wet and too cold at the game, you heater is definitely a necessity, I used to warm the oven up a bit,turn it off, then put my dough in there to rise.
David got his hair cut today too, it's short, lol, but then he only goes about twice a year to get it cut, so may as well get it as short as possible so it takes longer to get so long. 

Some good recipes, I love spanankopita, never made it, but I may now that I have a recipe. 

I imagine they had fun playing with the new mower.  

Okay, off to get caught up on last week as well as this week.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I was replying to Jeanette on last week and realized she'd probably not see it there so I'll post it here. 

RookieRetiree wrote:
KayeJo --- I'm looking for all kinds of recommendations of things to see, places to eat, etc. while we're on our way to Texas....any other thoughts from your experiences?


If you go to the San Antonio area, be sure to go to Gruene, on the the Austin side of New Braunfels, there are some nice shops, great scenery and the Gristmill ( my favorite is the beef tenderloin salad or sandwich,they are both great, and the chicken fried steak is fabulous, it's our fave restraunt of anywhere in the U.S.), and Gruene Hall where there's live music, that is where George Strait(known in S.A. as King George) got his start when he was still a teacher and Hal Ketchum and many others got there start there too). We saw George shooting a car commercial one day, that was cool. And there's a little tea room that has great desserts (or did), you can float the Guadalupe if it's not too low, then in New Braunfels there's Schlitterbaun water park, it was rated the #1 waterpark in the world a couple times at least, but be prepared for long lines there, they get sooooo many people, and across the way from Schlitterbaun is the Comal River that you can tube on, it's where we always went and will go when we go back to visit, then there is the Riverwalk downtown San Antonio, along with the Alamo and lots of cute little shops. If you decide to go site seeing, go to the hill country it's so pretty, OH! There is Natural Bridge Caverns off of FM 3009 in the Schertz area(between New Braunfels and SA) and Landa Park in New Braunfel. Corpus Christi is only about 130 miles from S.A., and they have the Aquarium. If you go to Arlington, check out the new Cowboys Stadium, they are supposed to have an amazing art collection that Jerry Jones wife has accoumulated. Shiner, Texas has the Shiner Brewery, and Dublin, Texas has the original Dr. Pepper plant/museum. Fredricksburg is know for it's peaches and Poteet is known for strawberries. And foremost, if you go through Lockhart, you must, absolutely must, stop for BBQ at either Black's Barbecue or Kreuz Market. Our fave Mexican resrant is no longer there, but Sausalitos is good or just about any little hole in the wall that you find off the beaten path, just ask a local, they give you the best options, and Taco Cabana is pretty good, they make everything in house even though they are considered a fast food chain, even their tortillas are made in house, they do it right up front in most of the restraunts. Okay, I think that's about all I can come up with off hand, but if I think of anything else, I'll PM you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.

Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, David and my brother have decided to take the boat out tomorrow, I think they are slightly insane, it's to be in the 50's and on the water it will feel colder, and David has to head out around 4am, I have decided to stay home this trip, I only got about 5 hours of sleep last night and I am not into catching my death out on a boat in the cold and damp. 
There was something I was going to reply to, but can't for the life of me remember, OH! Thank you ladies for the summary, that was it, there was probably something else too but CRAFT has struck. :roll: Oh well, I'll think of it at 4am when DH is getting ready to leave probably. lol
Oh! Gizmo is home from his surgical visit, he and Nelly both came through their alterations with flying colors, no cones needed, so far. 
Oh! Update on Carly's stepdad, they are sending him to a rehab facility before letting him come home, so he's definitely doing better. YAY! Thanks so much for all the positive energies and prayers. 
Okay, I think I remembered everything. Scary. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We're in the same weather pattern - I think it moves to you after it's been here. Sure will be nice when we can string a couple of days of sunshine together.
> 
> All the kids will be here this weekend - there's a place where my DH was raised where the food is brought to the booths and counters via a train - it's called The Choo Choo. It's been around forever and has been recently renovated (thank the Lord) so DS wants to take his girls there for the experience -- so that's where we'll have lunch. DS is going to a Cubs game; it's going to be cool and rainy. DD is leaving for Mexico on a business trip on Sunday and will be gone until Thursday - on Friday, she and DGS take off with some of her college friends on an Alaskan cruise. We'll have DGS from Sunday through Thursday a.m. DD from Springfield will be up here too so we'll have a good time. I think I'll plan either a tea party or a Root Beer Float dessert after dinner tomorrow night. I have bacon wrapped chicken set for the meal.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a cool place to eat, I can see why your DS wants to pass the experience on to the children. 
You have a busy summer planned, don't forget your camera.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us on another week.
> Margaret and Kate thank you for summary.
> Got knitting projects for Napa all bagged in separate bags. Playing with crochet round table cloth from Craftsy. Kinda like repetition of crochet, but oh my teeny tiny hook.


Have a great trip. Oh, that is one thing I haven't tackled, I think a table cloth would take me several centuries. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Once again wonderful summaries and updates and great recipes. I'm looking at recipes for things I never knew existed. Thank you so much for doing this for me. It is beautiful spring weather here, and I enjoyed the view on the way home.


Great photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


Ooh!!! That looks great Gwen!! I want one. LOL I love the lacey bottom too, it looks great the length you stopped at. I can't wait to see the next one. 
I decided I need a new quicky project so started a Christmas stocking. :roll: Like I don't have enough projects in motion now?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


Definitely sending prayers and good energy out for you. A positive mental attitude helps everything. A few hugs can't hurt either though, so here are a couple good squeezes for you too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


Nice work, Gwen!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David and my brother have decided to take the boat out tomorrow, I think they are slightly insane, it's to be in the 50's and on the water it will feel colder, and David has to head out around 4am, I have decided to stay home this trip, I only got about 5 hours of sleep last night and I am not into catching my death out on a boat in the cold and damp.
> There was something I was going to reply to, but can't for the life of me remember, OH! Thank you ladies for the summary, that was it, there was probably something else too but CRAFT has struck. :roll: Oh well, I'll think of it at 4am when DH is getting ready to leave probably. lol
> Oh! Gizmo is home from his surgical visit, he and Nelly both came through their alterations with flying colors, no cones needed, so far.
> Oh! Update on Carly's stepdad, they are sending him to a rehab facility before letting him come home, so he's definitely doing better. YAY! Thanks so much for all the positive energies and prayers.
> Okay, I think I remembered everything. Scary. lol


Brrrr! I would be staying home, too! Too cold for me out on the water!
Good the dogs came through with flying colors and no cones needed so far.
Great news about Carly's stepdad!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


Thank you for updating us. And of course you have our prayers!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Late October - early November.


And being twins more likely earlier rather than later.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David and my brother have decided to take the boat out tomorrow, I think they are slightly insane, it's to be in the 50's and on the water it will feel colder, and David has to head out around 4am, I have decided to stay home this trip, I only got about 5 hours of sleep last night and I am not into catching my death out on a boat in the cold and damp.
> There was something I was going to reply to, but can't for the life of me remember, OH! Thank you ladies for the summary, that was it, there was probably something else too but CRAFT has struck. :roll: Oh well, I'll think of it at 4am when DH is getting ready to leave probably. lol
> Oh! Gizmo is home from his surgical visit, he and Nelly both came through their alterations with flying colors, no cones needed, so far.
> Oh! Update on Carly's stepdad, they are sending him to a rehab facility before letting him come home, so he's definitely doing better. YAY! Thanks so much for all the positive energies and prayers.
> Okay, I think I remembered everything. Scary. lol


Thats great news about Carly's SF


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


So glad that you will be able to control your flutter. As you know, it can be deadly if not cared for. Usually cardioversion works wonderfully, but sometimes it takes as many as 3 times to find all the heart's trigger points that are causing this to happen. Stay on your meds for sure. Prayers all will quickly be controlled.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


So glad that you will be able to control your flutter. As you know, it can be deadly if not cared for. Usually cardioversion works wonderfully, but sometimes it takes as many as 3 times to find all the heart's trigger points that are causing this to happen. Stay on your meds for sure. Prayers all will quickly be controlled.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Have a great trip. Oh, that is one thing I haven't tackled, I think a table cloth would take me several centuries. lol


I started one when I 21- and it is still hanging around. Think I went wrong so left it and never got back to it. In fact I thought I had lost it but found it a few years ago. Now to find the time to work out where I am and see how much my tension has changed in almost 40 years (that of course is once it makes an appearance once again!).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Whew! I almost forgot to vote for Matthew! Glad I saw everyone's posts about it. Voting accomplished! With 40 minutes to spare.

Hugs & Prayers to all. Good night.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


Good to hear you are stable while waiting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sam I've just noticed you've given us a new month! .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sam I've just noticed you've given us a new month! .


Errrrrrr are you sure on that one, Margaret? it looks perfectly alright to me!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Once again wonderful summaries and updates and great recipes. I'm looking at recipes for things I never knew existed. Thank you so much for doing this for me. It is beautiful spring weather here, and I enjoyed the view on the way home.


Lovely scenery.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


I hope all goes well with your cardio version & you are back to normal soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, you really don't need to stress yourself out about each new tea party, as someone else said, the recipes are nice but we'd behappy just hearing what's going on with you. I hope you got your heater back so you can stay warm, don't want to get sick.
Still quite cold here today. I spent most of the day sewing, almost finished the quilt for cousins wife, just needs binding. I would have been done but the GKs came, there were to b here from 5-8 but I finally just put the to bed at 9:45, hopefully their mom will pick them up early in th mRNA as I ha some things I would really like to get done.


Gwen, cute tank top!
Thanks Kate & Margaret for the summaries again, such a lot of work for you.

Kaye, good to hear your finds DH is improved enough to go to rehab, I hope that means he will be back to normal soon. It sounds like you could b a travel guide to Texas, I think I want to go.&#128516;

Jeanette, hav a great time this weekend with your family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


Another beautiful top Gwen . It's very pretty , love the lace edging


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie just noticed its your birthday today . I hope you have a wonderful fun packed day busy with all the things you want do .
HAPPY BIRTHDAY &#128144;&#127881;&#127882;&#127873;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie just noticed its your birthday today . I hope you have a wonderful fun packed day busy with all the things you want do .
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊🎁


I suppose it is today now, Sonja, I had been holding back because facebook tells me a day too soon for the Americas

Happy Happy Day, *Bonnie !*


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bonnie- hope you do something special for it, even if not today.

Talking of something special for birthdays next Saturday friends of ours are taking us out to tea and the movies for my 60th. Nice to spread it out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well mine says 'knitting tea party 13 friday '16'.


It is an awkward way of putting it- but I only just read it with the 'Friday' after the '13'- I knew what he meant!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Errrrrrr are you sure on that one, Margaret? it looks perfectly alright to me!


Normally he writes the month- because I use it to tell me what to put in the summary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is an awkward way of putting it- but I only just read it with the 'Friday' after the '13'- I knew what he meant!


I knew as well- I think most of us knew if we even noticed but as I said I check it for my summary (more so I can find it rather than post it).


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Bonnie!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another lovely day here (about the 6th in a row!) and at last the breeze seems to have gone. We're going to stay overnight with friends tonight, then I've got Luke tomorrow afternoon as his mum is trying to get ready for an interview on Tuesday. She wants to do her Masters in Psychology and this interview is to try to get a place on the course. Don't know how I feel about it to be honest as I don't think she has enough time with Luke as it is, but, not my decision. Hugs to all who need them....and more for those who just want one! {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Normally he writes the month- because I use it to tell me what to put in the summary!


Which , given we roll over every week, is only right!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I knew as well- I think most of us knew if we even noticed but as I said I check it for my summary (more so I can find it rather than post it).


 :thumbup: :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another lovely day here (about the 6th in a row!) and at last the breeze seems to have gone. We're going to stay overnight with friends tonight, then I've got Luke tomorrow afternoon as his mum is trying to get ready for an interview on Tuesday. She wants to do her Masters in Psychology and this interview is to try to get a place on the course. Don't know how I feel about it to be honest as I don't think she has enough time with Luke as it is, but, not my decision. Hugs to all who need them....and more for those who just want one! {{{{hugs}}}}


Thanks for the hugs, Kate- but re Luke: sadly that seems to be modern parenting- you wonder at times why they even conceive the child?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thanks for the opening Sam and it was anything but short! :lol: However, I don't like the idea of you pulling an all-nighter to get this done - I for one would be perfectly happy if you just started us off by telling us about your week. Please don't get chilled sitting up at night without your heater.....ok, nag over, but I do worry about your health. Good for Heidi persevering with the mower...wonder where she gets her determination from? :lol: I hope the boys manage to get their games played tonight. TTYL.


I fully agree.. It wont hurt us now and then to not have recipes... take care Sam. And take note of the above... please.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thanks Sam- it is just so incredible to me that people would be trying to fly with guns in their check in baggage let alone loaded and ready to fire.
> As others said it really doesn't matter if you opening is sort.
> Sure I was going to say soemthing else but can't remember! (when I checked it I had sure I was going to say soemthing wise- and thought it was rather ironic that I couldn't remember what wise thing I was going to say. Not that I was going to say anything wise at this time.


I am sure it would have been something wise Margaret.  LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


Its really nice Gwen! Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another lovely day here (about the 6th in a row!) and at last the breeze seems to have gone. We're going to stay overnight with friends tonight, then I've got Luke tomorrow afternoon as his mum is trying to get ready for an interview on Tuesday. She wants to do her Masters in Psychology and this interview is to try to get a place on the course. Don't know how I feel about it to be honest as I don't think she has enough time with Luke as it is, but, not my decision. Hugs to all who need them....and more for those who just want one! {{{{hugs}}}}


It seems the norm now. Feel the same but also understand why Vicky is going back to work fulltime in August.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Went to the football today (and we lost to a team we should have beaten).
Got off the bus was thinking of Vicky and co as Brett's parents know the owners of a new coffee shop opened up opposite the bus stop. thought i heard a Mum and thought it won't be for me. Then heard it again and looked back- who was it but Vicky Brett and Elizabeth. So I went and had coffee- figured I could be late for the football.
Vick and Brett hadn't had lunch so they ate. Sat Elizabeth in a high chair. Well when food came she made it clear she thought she should have some too! Not quite up to Pizza just yet. Vicky gave her a tiny bit of cream and she was satisfied for a while. She entertained the ladies on the next table as well with her determination to have some food.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Bonnie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David and my brother have decided to take the boat out tomorrow, I think they are slightly insane, it's to be in the 50's and on the water it will feel colder, and David has to head out around 4am, I have decided to stay home this trip, I only got about 5 hours of sleep last night and I am not into catching my death out on a boat in the cold and damp.
> There was something I was going to reply to, but can't for the life of me remember, OH! Thank you ladies for the summary, that was it, there was probably something else too but CRAFT has struck. :roll: Oh well, I'll think of it at 4am when DH is getting ready to leave probably. lol
> Oh! Gizmo is home from his surgical visit, he and Nelly both came through their alterations with flying colors, no cones needed, so far.
> Oh! Update on Carly's stepdad, they are sending him to a rehab facility before letting him come home, so he's definitely doing better. YAY! Thanks so much for all the positive energies and prayers.
> Okay, I think I remembered everything. Scary. lol


Wonderful that Carly's stepdad is doing so well. 

I hope you got a better sleep last night and great to hear that the dogs dont need cones.... yet. LOL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, I voted. Matthew of course, the butterfly and the lion. Best wishes Matthew.


I voted for the winterberry cardinals and the tipsy turvy tea cups - just thought it was clever - and of course, Michael's drawing. Diana posted the original photograph of the foal and I love seeing the photo and drawing next to each other.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was replying to Jeanette on last week and realized she'd probably not see it there so I'll post it here.
> 
> RookieRetiree wrote:
> KayeJo --- I'm looking for all kinds of recommendations of things to see, places to eat, etc. while we're on our way to Texas....any other thoughts from your experiences?
> ...


This is great --- I did see it on the other thread. Getting anxious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


Very pretty!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, David and my brother have decided to take the boat out tomorrow, I think they are slightly insane, it's to be in the 50's and on the water it will feel colder, and David has to head out around 4am, I have decided to stay home this trip, I only got about 5 hours of sleep last night and I am not into catching my death out on a boat in the cold and damp.
> There was something I was going to reply to, but can't for the life of me remember, OH! Thank you ladies for the summary, that was it, there was probably something else too but CRAFT has struck. :roll: Oh well, I'll think of it at 4am when DH is getting ready to leave probably. lol
> Oh! Gizmo is home from his surgical visit, he and Nelly both came through their alterations with flying colors, no cones needed, so far.
> Oh! Update on Carly's stepdad, they are sending him to a rehab facility before letting him come home, so he's definitely doing better. YAY! Thanks so much for all the positive energies and prayers.
> Okay, I think I remembered everything. Scary. lol


Great report on the pups! I'm with you - I'd stay in bed rather than be out on a boat when it's that cold. DH would be there in a heartbeat though.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


Sending you all kinds of best wishes and prayers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> And being twins more likely earlier rather than later.


That's usually the case - she's feeling great so that's good.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie just noticed its your birthday today . I hope you have a wonderful fun packed day busy with all the things you want do .
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊🎁


Have a wonderful day! Any chance of taking it easy??


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Bonnie!


And a very Happy Birthday from me too. Hope you have a wonderful day. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Have a wonderful day! Any chance of taking it easy??


Bonnie take it easy?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the opening, Sam - so many yummy recipes! I appreciate you putting the opening together in spite of having to huddle in an afghan in the cold! The sun is finally shining in PA! It is wonderful. I hope Ohio is sunny, too!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Awesome photos! What a gift to see those views every day. Thanks for sharing, flyty1n!


flyty1n said:


> Once again wonderful summaries and updates and great recipes. I'm looking at recipes for things I never knew existed. Thank you so much for doing this for me. It is beautiful spring weather here, and I enjoyed the view on the way home.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for summary!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They are so nice, Gwen! Be proud! When does Hannah leave?


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy, Happy Birthday, Bonnie! Enjoy the day!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Bonnie. May your day be filled with many blessings and lots of love.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Bonnie take it easy?


That's why I used two question marks. We can always wish.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely tops, Gwen. I especially like the Lacey bits


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Happy birthday, Bonnie. Enjoy your day.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


Prayers headed your way. I hope the procedure will solve the problem.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Another nice mix of recipes, particularly like the spanakapita. Thanks Kate and Margaret for the summary. Sam, hope the boys win their game tonight and that the rain stays away. It rained here overnight and is a very grey day.

Rookie - you are going to have a very busy weekend. Enjoy!

Flyty1n - beautiful part of the country you live in. Thanks for posting the photos.

Sam, I just can't understand the need for loaded guns, on or off a plane. I guess it's a different mentality.

Gwenie -nice tank top.

Poledra - so glad Gizmo and Nelly came through their procedures okay.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bella seems to have a bit more energy since the transfusion but still pain and fever. We ate at a new restaurant last night and asked for Hannah to be our waitress. She is Bella oldest sister. She was doing a great job last night and we tipped her well. She said she missed her parents a lot which I know. I told her I would check with her on Sunday to see if they need anything.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

[

Sam, I just can't understand the need for loaded guns, on or off a plane. I guess it's a different mentality.

DD#1 is a police officer and she was a in her grandmother's graveside service and the family wanted the kids in uniform. We live in Texas and the service was in Oregon so she had to fly with a weapon. Rules state that when in uniform, a weapon is part of the uniform. She had to go to the airport early and register her gun. Her gun was not a matter of choice. So there are reasons for a weapon on a plane.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Another lovely day here (about the 6th in a row!) and at last the breeze seems to have gone. We're going to stay overnight with friends tonight, then I've got Luke tomorrow afternoon as his mum is trying to get ready for an interview on Tuesday. She wants to do her Masters in Psychology and this interview is to try to get a place on the course. Don't know how I feel about it to be honest as I don't think she has enough time with Luke as it is, but, not my decision. Hugs to all who need them....and more for those who just want one! {{{{hugs}}}}


Think we are having the same weather as you , wish it could continue all summer . I feel the same way about time spent with children but like you say there is nothing you can say and I will be in on the hug {{{{hug}}}}} as I've just been to see my nephew who is now living in a care home .i went feeling sad and I'm still a bit sad but he has adjusted to his new home 100% better than I thought he would . It's a lovely place and the careers seem like really nice people .they go out and about and are encouraged to do things for themselves which is more than he was doing at home with his dad . He was laughing and joking with people there and we had a lovely conversation about anything and everything . It was a bit sad when he mentioned his dad but I'm more settled with the whole idea of him living there now


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Bonnie take it easy?


She'll maybe just dig _half_ the garden and paint _half_ of the house! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Once again wonderful summaries and updates and great recipes. I'm looking at recipes for things I never knew existed. Thank you so much for doing this for me. It is beautiful spring weather here, and I enjoyed the view on the way home.


Beautiful pictures . Must be lovely to see the view of the mountains change through the seasons


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we are having the same weather as you , wish it could continue all summer . I feel the same way about time spent with children but like you say there is nothing you can say and I will be in on the hug {{{{hug}}}}} as I've just been to see my nephew who is now living in a care home .i went feeling sad and I'm still a bit sad but he has adjusted to his new home 100% better than I thought he would . It's a lovely place and the careers seem like really nice people .they go out and about and are encouraged to do things for themselves which is more than he was doing at home with his dad . He was laughing and joking with people there and we had a lovely conversation about anything and everything . It was a bit sad when he mentioned his dad but I'm more settled with the whole idea of him living there now


 :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> [
> 
> Sam, I just can't understand the need for loaded guns, on or off a plane. I guess it's a different mentality.
> 
> DD#1 is a police officer and she was a in her grandmother's graveside service and the family wanted the kids in uniform. We live in Texas and the service was in Oregon so she had to fly with a weapon. Rules state that when in uniform, a weapon is part of the uniform. She had to go to the airport early and register her gun. Her gun was not a matter of choice. So there are reasons for a weapon on a plane.


I can understand police officers or anyone in the security system but not the general public.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie just noticed its your birthday today . I hope you have a wonderful fun packed day busy with all the things you want do .
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊🎁


Happy Birthday from me too. Have a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, great job!
Kaye, brrr, I'd opt out also. 
Marykayknits, healing energy sent your way.
Bonnie, Have a wonderful birthday!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Sorry to hear that, Julie. Are you ok?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Hope you're ok Julie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Brrrr! I would be staying home, too! Too cold for me out on the water!
> Good the dogs came through with flying colors and no cones needed so far.
> Great news about Carly's stepdad!


David called about 10 minutes ago to say he's headed home. :shock: :XD: His wife and the weather report were right, they put the boat in the water and it was bobbing around in the wind. Oh well, they had to try right? :roll: 
I just had to put a doggie diaper on Giz so that he can't get to the incision, he has been licking a little too much, he's really not happy with momma, but he'll figure out how to walk with it on and not fall over. lolol I was laughing so hard, Ryssa was giving me looks, like really, couldn't I be a bit more concerned with Giz's plight? Made me laugh more. lolol
Very good news, now I just hope he doesn't have another one. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats great news about Carly's SF


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I started one when I 21- and it is still hanging around. Think I went wrong so left it and never got back to it. In fact I thought I had lost it but found it a few years ago. Now to find the time to work out where I am and see how much my tension has changed in almost 40 years (that of course is once it makes an appearance once again!).


 :XD: :thumbup: 
That would be me. 
I imagine that your tension has changed a lot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Yes, most big towns have public swimming pools and some hotels have gyms or clubs that locals can join and use the facilities. We have an indoor pool in the town, but when DH was young (not yesterday or the day before! :lol: ) he had to take the ferry to the Isle of Bute as that was the nearest pool.


Kate, we did fly over islands. Wasn't sure coming over as I would be over water and then over land and thought perhaps I had just been over a lake and was seeing Ireland again. Once I got to see the map I knew it had been the islands, so the spot I saw that looked like your area you have posted photos of, might have been where you live. Exciting to think of whether it was or not. Still such a joy to think that we met in person.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Oh dear, that is a worry. Glad you kept your lights off.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Bonnie take it easy?


Hahaha, I'm not near as busy as I should/could be on many days :lol: can sure see were I'm slowing down. Next year is the big one 60, I just keep telling myself getting old is so much better than the alternative :roll: :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

DH is up now so will see you later. :wink: 

I thought I had escaped jet lag but it sure hit yesterday afternoon after a really productive morning. DH wanted to go to a movie and out to dinner. I had to decline and are we ever glad I did as I slept through the movie we watched on Amazon.com. Would have wasted our money for sure at a movie and a lot more uncomfortable sleeping there. We got take-out from an Indian restaurant so I didn't even have to cook. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hahaha, I'm not near as busy as I should/could be on many days :lol: can sure see were I'm slowing down. Next year is the big one 60, I just keep telling myself getting old is so much better than the alternative :roll: :roll:


Yes, 60 is better than the alternative for sure.

Happy Birthday and hope it is the best ever. :thumbup: Well that is until the next one... ;-) And Many more.


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

The faster I work, the behinder I get. Does that sound familiar? Will check back again later...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

vabchnonnie said:


> The faster I work, the behinder I get. Does that sound familiar? Will check back again later...Sharon in Virginia Beach


So nice to hear from you. I'm not caught up but did see that you have been traveling and hope it was all wonderful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> She'll maybe just dig _half_ the garden and paint _half_ of the house! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: oK, now your making me feel silly. I wonder if you think I'm making up what I do in a day :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Almost forgot to say that I found DH's phone loose in the garment bag. It is black and the interior of the bag is black. Was able to go in online and reactivate his temporary disconnect. Done temporarily as we were hoping it would show up while unpacking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I think it's scary all those guns. We have lots of guns here but few handguns, just rifles & shotguns for hunting. I sure don't see why anyone would carry them all the time or need ne on a plane, especially with a round chambered.

Daralene, I'm glad you found the cell phone, such a hassle & expens to replace.

Thanks for all the lovely birthday wishes, not sure what's going on today, maybe out for supper. I want to move my pllants out to the greenhouse as I think it's finally warm enough for that.

Well, GKs just got up so must go make them breakfast.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Kaye Jo. Coming from you I'm honored. Sendingyou a PM.


Poledra65 said:


> Ooh!!! That looks great Gwen!! I want one. LOL I love the lacey bottom too, it looks great the length you stopped at. I can't wait to see the next one.
> I decided I need a new quicky project so started a Christmas stocking. :roll: Like I don't have enough projects in motion now?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto for all from me too


Poledra65 said:


> Definitely sending prayers and good energy out for you. A positive mental attitude helps everything. A few hugs can't hurt either though, so here are a couple good squeezes for you too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy, happy birthday to you Bonnie!* Wishing you many more too! Enjoy celebrating!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hannah leaves for Spain on May 29th. Just two short weeks away. We are hoping to give her a bon voyage party on Fri. the 27th.


oneapril said:


> They are so nice, Gwen! Be proud! When does Hannah leave?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, you really don't need to stress yourself out about each new tea party, as someone else said, the recipes are nice but we'd behappy just hearing what's going on with you. I hope you got your heater back so you can stay warm, don't want to get sick.
> Still quite cold here today. I spent most of the day sewing, almost finished the quilt for cousins wife, just needs binding. I would have been done but the GKs came, there were to b here from 5-8 but I finally just put the to bed at 9:45, hopefully their mom will pick them up early in th mRNA as I ha some things I would really like to get done.
> 
> Gwen, cute tank top!
> ...


You sew fast, I wish I could accomplish what you do with a sewing machine. I did get the 3 pairs of David's jeans fixed though, then found another that I had put in the base in hopes of one day fixing, so I may do that after a visit to the gym. 
LOL! I LOVE Texas, I don't want to move back to the same place we lived before, as much as I love it, I think I'd like to live in the hill country, maybe towards Austin, or maybe Boerne or Fredricksburg. But then again, I do like living close to the mountains again so I can wait a few years to move back to Texas, David kind of wants to retire either up in Cody by Yellowstone, or up around the Estes Park area of Colorado by the Rocky Mountain Forest and be a fly fishing guide. lol We'll see how well all that goes.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BONNIE!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we are having the same weather as you , wish it could continue all summer . I feel the same way about time spent with children but like you say there is nothing you can say and I will be in on the hug {{{{hug}}}}} as I've just been to see my nephew who is now living in a care home .i went feeling sad and I'm still a bit sad but he has adjusted to his new home 100% better than I thought he would . It's a lovely place and the careers seem like really nice people .they go out and about and are encouraged to do things for themselves which is more than he was doing at home with his dad . He was laughing and joking with people there and we had a lovely conversation about anything and everything . It was a bit sad when he mentioned his dad but I'm more settled with the whole idea of him living there now


That is always a sad thing -- but sounds like he's in a really nice place and he's liking being there. You have so much on your plate and you still make time to do for others. You are such an inspiration.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> She'll maybe just dig _half_ the garden and paint _half_ of the house! :lol:


ha ha --- and call it "relaxing" because it's her birthday! Best Wishes, Bonnie. Hope someone surprises you with dinner cooked or cake baked especially for you.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


I can't tell what time of day/night this is for you, but I'm hoping that it's all cleared up by now and that you are safe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David called about 10 minutes ago to say he's headed home. :shock: :XD: His wife and the weather report were right, they put the boat in the water and it was bobbing around in the wind. Oh well, they had to try right? :roll:
> I just had to put a doggie diaper on Giz so that he can't get to the incision, he has been licking a little too much, he's really not happy with momma, but he'll figure out how to walk with it on and not fall over. lolol I was laughing so hard, Ryssa was giving me looks, like really, couldn't I be a bit more concerned with Giz's plight? Made me laugh more. lolol
> Very good news, now I just hope he doesn't have another one. :thumbup:


Your pups certainly are entertaining. Hope the incision heals quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie- hope you do something special for it, even if not today.
> 
> Talking of something special for birthdays next Saturday friends of ours are taking us out to tea and the movies for my 60th. Nice to spread it out!


Ooh, most definitely spread it out! Have fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Another lovely day here (about the 6th in a row!) and at last the breeze seems to have gone. We're going to stay overnight with friends tonight, then I've got Luke tomorrow afternoon as his mum is trying to get ready for an interview on Tuesday. She wants to do her Masters in Psychology and this interview is to try to get a place on the course. Don't know how I feel about it to be honest as I don't think she has enough time with Luke as it is, but, not my decision. Hugs to all who need them....and more for those who just want one! {{{{hugs}}}}


Well, maybe once she gets her masters, she'll figure out that she needs to spend more time with him? :roll: I have to agree with you, I missed so much when Christopher was little, I've told him to make sure he doesn't do the same thing, of course I didn't have a choice, but still, I'd love to have that time back. 
Hugs are always good, here are a bundle too. {{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

A big thank you to all that commented on the tank top. I cast on Pippa (purchased through Ravelry) last night but don't expect to finish it before DD goes abroad. I'm going to go to the LYS today but not for yarn; need to pick up a circular needle in a size 3. If they have it great and if not I'll order it. 

Also plan on giving the new vacuum cleaner a good workout today. I got a Shark Navigator Lift Away last week on sale. Costs less than repairing my old out of warranty Dyson. DstepD picked up the china that was DH's mom's yesterday. I also gave her the crystal that was her grandmom's. She seemed thrilled to get it all. Almost have the dining room cleaned from the purging. Little by little it is getting some order.

Off to the LYS....play nice and TTYL {{{{{Hugs}}}} Oh! forgot to say to Joyce I loved the photos of Utah! How majestic the mountains look in the distance.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Almost forgot to say that I found DH's phone loose in the garment bag. It is black and the interior of the bag is black. Was able to go in online and reactivate his temporary disconnect. Done temporarily as we were hoping it would show up while unpacking.


That is good luck - hope it all works out.

Give yourself some time after all the travels to recuperate.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we are having the same weather as you , wish it could continue all summer . I feel the same way about time spent with children but like you say there is nothing you can say and I will be in on the hug {{{{hug}}}}} as I've just been to see my nephew who is now living in a care home .i went feeling sad and I'm still a bit sad but he has adjusted to his new home 100% better than I thought he would . It's a lovely place and the careers seem like really nice people .they go out and about and are encouraged to do things for themselves which is more than he was doing at home with his dad . He was laughing and joking with people there and we had a lovely conversation about anything and everything . It was a bit sad when he mentioned his dad but I'm more settled with the whole idea of him living there now


What a relief for all the family that he has adjusted so well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You sew fast, I wish I could accomplish what you do with a sewing machine. I did get the 3 pairs of David's jeans fixed though, then found another that I had put in the base in hopes of one day fixing, so I may do that after a visit to the gym.
> LOL! I LOVE Texas, I don't want to move back to the same place we lived before, as much as I love it, I think I'd like to live in the hill country, maybe towards Austin, or maybe Boerne or Fredricksburg. But then again, I do like living close to the mountains again so I can wait a few years to move back to Texas, David kind of wants to retire either up in Cody by Yellowstone, or up around the Estes Park area of Colorado by the Rocky Mountain Forest and be a fly fishing guide. lol We'll see how well all that goes.


I loved the Austin area the best when we were thinking of retiring there. Check out Deep Canyon Outfitters for some fly fishing photos --- it's owned by my nephew and he's doing great on the Deshutes River. Lovely country up there in Oregon.

I liked Cody, Wy when we drove through there many many moons ago. We took #90 across the states and then took #80 coming back. The kids still talk about that trip!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Almost forgot to say that I found DH's phone loose in the garment bag. It is black and the interior of the bag is black. Was able to go in online and reactivate his temporary disconnect. Done temporarily as we were hoping it would show up while unpacking.


Thats good- so much is lost when the phone goes missing (unless it is all backed up somewhere) but even then it is not good.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, most definitely spread it out! Have fun.


re: Darowil.....absolutely, nice to spread out those birthday celebrations.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Hope things have settled down now for you. And that yu have calmed down enough to get to sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to the football today (and we lost to a team we should have beaten).
> Got off the bus was thinking of Vicky and co as Brett's parents know the owners of a new coffee shop opened up opposite the bus stop. thought i heard a Mum and thought it won't be for me. Then heard it again and looked back- who was it but Vicky Brett and Elizabeth. So I went and had coffee- figured I could be late for the football.
> Vick and Brett hadn't had lunch so they ate. Sat Elizabeth in a high chair. Well when food came she made it clear she thought she should have some too! Not quite up to Pizza just yet. Vicky gave her a tiny bit of cream and she was satisfied for a while. She entertained the ladies on the next table as well with her determination to have some food.


What a wonderful surprise, lol, she wants what everyone else has. She's sure developing fast, it's amazing how they seem to make strides in leaps and bounds. When Christopher was about 6 months old, I caught my grandmother letting him chew on pizza crust :roll: , he thought it was fabulous, I wasn't so impressed. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wonderful that Carly's stepdad is doing so well.
> 
> I hope you got a better sleep last night and great to hear that the dogs dont need cones.... yet. LOL


 :thumbup: on Carly's SF.

Yes, I slept like the dead until 330a when I got up to get David a cooler together and sent him off on his way, of course he slept until 4ish. Then I took Ryssa and Gizmo and went back to bed until Giz decided it was time to go out again. He's a great alarm clock. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> This is great --- I did see it on the other thread. Getting anxious.


 You'll have a great time, worth the anticipation.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Great report on the pups! I'm with you - I'd stay in bed rather than be out on a boat when it's that cold. DH would be there in a heartbeat though.


 Of course they didn't leave the boat in the water very long, but I'd rather that neither of them ended up sick so just as glad that they decided to give in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What a wonderful surprise, lol, she wants what everyone else has. She's sure developing fast, it's amazing how they seem to make strides in leaps and bounds. When Christopher was about 6 months old, I caught my grandmother letting him chew on pizza crust :roll: , he thought it was fabulous, I wasn't so impressed. lol


I can understand why after seeing Elizabeth today- but she hasn't yet had wheat and is still only on puree. But if she hadn't had her first dairy today i might have suggested seeing what she did with a pizza crust!
I think I'm enjoying her than I did mine! Nothing else to worry about with her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Of course they didn't leave the boat in the water very long, but I'd rather that neither of them ended up sick so just as glad that they decided to give in.


And did he admit that his wife was right? Certainly better that they don't get sick.
I've just finished a true story about a shipwreck in Antartica back in 1998- where the weather made his day seem warm i suspect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I had better get to bed as it is almost 1.30- and I need to be out the house by 8this morning!. But had a productive evening/night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> That is always a sad thing -- but sounds like he's in a really nice place and he's liking being there. You have so much on your plate and you still make time to do for others. You are such an inspiration.


Thank you Jeanette I haven't been able to sleep for thinking about him but feel a bit more calm now I've seen for myself . It's not far from where I live so easy for me to visit


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just trying to catch up, nine pages already since last night! Another great opening Sam and delicious recipes, but I agree with Kate - we will never mind if it's shorter, and the last thing we want is you getting chilled, sitting up all night trying to get something together.

A big thank you to the summary ladies as well, I would be lost without you.

Thanks for the photos Flyty1n. What wonderful scenery to see every day on the way to and from work.

Just got back from running a few errands, it's a beautiful sunny day but a really chilly breeze. Not sorry to be back indoors.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> I was replying to Jeanette on last week and realized she'd probably not see it there so I'll post it here.
> 
> RookieRetiree wrote:
> KayeJo --- I'm looking for all kinds of recommendations of things to see, places to eat, etc. while we're on our way to Texas....any other thoughts from your experiences?
> ...


DD lived in Houston for a while so I had several trips out there and got to see a lot in that area. We had a couple of days in Austin one time which I enjoyed but I'd love to go back and explore Texas a bit more. Problem is, it's such a large state so I'd only ever see a tiny portion of it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


Great looking top Gwen. I love the lacy trim around the bottom. Glad Hannah likes it and it fits ( always a bonus)! I bet she's getting excited about her trip to Europe now, it's coming up fast.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


Great looking top Gwen. I love the lacy trim around the bottom. Glad Hannah likes it and it fits ( always a bonus)! I bet she's getting excited about her trip to Europe now, it's coming up fast.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


I like your motto Marikayknits, so true. I hope the procedure will sort your problem, I've heard it's usually very successful. Look after yourself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BONNIE. I hope you're having a wonderful day and enjoying doing whatever you want.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Went to the football today (and we lost to a team we should have beaten).
> Got off the bus was thinking of Vicky and co as Brett's parents know the owners of a new coffee shop opened up opposite the bus stop. thought i heard a Mum and thought it won't be for me. Then heard it again and looked back- who was it but Vicky Brett and Elizabeth. So I went and had coffee- figured I could be late for the football.
> Vick and Brett hadn't had lunch so they ate. Sat Elizabeth in a high chair. Well when food came she made it clear she thought she should have some too! Not quite up to Pizza just yet. Vicky gave her a tiny bit of cream and she was satisfied for a while. She entertained the ladies on the next table as well with her determination to have some food.


It's amazing when you're out how many people are called Mum!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think we are having the same weather as you , wish it could continue all summer . I feel the same way about time spent with children but like you say there is nothing you can say and I will be in on the hug {{{{hug}}}}} as I've just been to see my nephew who is now living in a care home .i went feeling sad and I'm still a bit sad but he has adjusted to his new home 100% better than I thought he would . It's a lovely place and the careers seem like really nice people .they go out and about and are encouraged to do things for themselves which is more than he was doing at home with his dad . He was laughing and joking with people there and we had a lovely conversation about anything and everything . It was a bit sad when he mentioned his dad but I'm more settled with the whole idea of him living there now


Glad your nephew has settled well in the care home and is surrounded by nice carers. If he is happy there at least that's one less thing for you to worry about. You have enough on your plate right now.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Almost forgot to say that I found DH's phone loose in the garment bag. It is black and the interior of the bag is black. Was able to go in online and reactivate his temporary disconnect. Done temporarily as we were hoping it would show up while unpacking.


Glad you found the phone and were able to reactivate it. Such a hassle when all is lost.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Sorry to hear that, Julie. Are you ok?


Must be quick! other things that I need to get done, but things seem to have settled- it was a bit unnerving though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I can't tell what time of day/night this is for you, but I'm hoping that it's all cleared up by now and that you are safe.


Don't know for sure yet- but everything is quiet it is now a quarter to seven in the morning.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday 14 May '16

Today is Train Day. Train Day which celebrates all things trains! From enthusiasts about the humble beginnings of locomotive transport to engineers developing the future of rail travel, groups across the USA gather for events, celebration, education and discovery.

Today is Chicken Dance Day. The Chicken Dance is a tradition at weddings, childrens discos and family events. In order to get some practice in, take some time on Chicken Dance Day to learn to do dance like a chicken.

Just in case you don't know how to do the chicken dance -------

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/05/11/chicken-dance-video_n_1511026.html?slideshow=true#gallery/225739/0

Today is International Astronomy Day. Astronomy allows us to see the history of the universe with our own eyes. The stars that twinkle as you look out on a dark, clear night may not exist right now. They existed at whatever point in history they emitted that light, which has taken millions of years to reach Earth.

Celebrate this marvelous feat on International Astronomy Day by participating in a little stargazing. Check out your local planetarium or library for activities, or simply find a quiet, dark spot to look out onto the sparkling canvas that lies above our heads. Use books or websites to identify the players in the Universes spectacular, historical light show.

Telescopes allow us to see much more than is visible to the naked eye. On International Astronomy Day, many organizations offer the public the use of telescopes to experience sights of the Universe that theyve never seen before.

Today is Fair Trade Day. We here in the first world take our coffee, bananas, jeans and sneakers for granted, but there are many people in other countries that are not so lucky. Every day, tens of thousands of people in various Asian, African and South American countriesmen, women and even childrenwork themselves to the bone in nearly unbearable conditions for pennies so we can continue to enjoy those things. However, there are many people in this world who feel that everyone deserves decent wages and working conditions, regardless of where they live, and these people have created Fair Trade Day. Fair Trade Day is a global event that aims to draw attention to the objectives and achievements of the Fair Trade movement. The Fair Trade movement campaigns to improve the lives of workers and small producers, especially those within developing economies, by asserting their rights and raising their visibility within international trade. The movement invites consumers to participate in its campaign by choosing Fair Trade alternatives to existing products.

The History of Fair Trade Day

World Fair Trade Day was created by the the World Fair Trade Organization (WFTO) in 2004, though the WFTO itself came into existence 15 years earlier, in 1989. WFTO is a global association of 324 organizations in over 70 countries, and Fair Trade Day takes place on the second Saturday of May of each year, and it is an inclusive worldwide festival of events celebrating Fair Trade as a tangible contribution to the fight against poverty and exploitation, climate change and the economic crisis that has the greatest impact on the worlds most vulnerable populations.

WFTOs top ten priorities are:

1. Creating Opportunities for Economically Disadvantaged Producers
2. Transparency and Accountability
3. Fair Trading Practices
4. Payment of a Fair Price
5. Ensuring no Child Labor and Forced Labor
6. Commitment to Non Discrimination, Gender Equity and Freedom of Association
7. Ensuring Good Working Conditions
8. Providing Capacity Building
9. Promoting Fair Trade
10. Respect for the Environment

WFTO believes that the global crisis confirms the need for a fair and sustainable economy locally and globally. Trade must benefit the most vulnerable and deliver sustainable livelihoods by developing opportunities for small and disadvantaged producers. Millions of producers and traders, businesses and policy makers, supporting organizations and volunteers have contributed to the substantial growth of Fair Trade globally.

How to Celebrate Fair Trade Day

Fair Trade Day is observed in countries across the world by various events in which local producers and artisans mark the contribution that has been made by Fair Trade initiatives. Often involving food and art, the events are intended to be a colourful and enjoyable reminder of the success of the movement to date, and a prompt for consumers to consider Fair Trade options within their shopping. If you want to take part in this special day, researching the work conditions of people around the world would be a good place to start, just so you can get a general idea about how those people are forced to live. You are likely to be shocked at how the things you enjoy on an everyday basis are made, but awareness is the first step towards making any kind of chain. The next step wold be to raise awareness among your family and friendseven sharing information on Facebook or Twitter can go along way, as the ALS Ice Bucket challenge of 2014 so perfectly proved. Last but not least, you could make the simple but effective promise to only buy certified Fair Trade products, thereby giving your hard-earned money to only those companies that truly care about the well-being of those less fortunate.

Which college did Bill Gates drop out of to focus on starting Microsoft?

Princeton
Harvard
Stanford
MIT

The Statue of Liberty wears a size 879 sandal.

May 14
1984 - Mark Zuckerberg
1944 - George Lucas

May 14, 1998
The TV series "Seinfeld" aired its final episode.

Answer: Bill Gates entered Harvard in the fall of 1973, only to drop out two years later to start Microsoft with childhood friend Paul Allen. During his career at Microsoft, Gates held the positions of chairman, CEO and chief software architect, and subsequently became the richest man in the world. In 2007, more than thirty years after he left Harvard, the co-founder of Microsoft would finally receive his degree (an honorary doctorate) from his alma mater.

4 Trivia Questions about Seinfeld May 14, 2016

On May 14, 1998, the TV series Seinfeld aired its final episode. See how much you know about the iconic sitcom by answering a few trivia questions...

What Was the Original Premise for the Show?

We're guessing you know who these guys are. Seinfeld was never supposed to be a show about nothing. "Larry and I to this day," Jerry Seinfeld once said, referring to himself and show co-creator Larry David, "are surprised that it caught on as a way that people describe the show, because to us it's the opposite of that." Said Seinfeld, "The pitch for the show, the real pitch, when Larry and I went to NBC in 1988, was we want to show how a comedian gets his material." And the original pitch for the show wasn't even for a sitcom, it was for a documentary about that very topic. For those of you Seinfeld-philes who recognize that description, it might be because that became the premise for Comedian, a documentary Seinfeld released in 2002.

Al Yeganeh Was the Inspiration for What Seinfeld Character? Yeganeh Claims That His Representation on the Show Ruined His Life.

We're guessing Jerry's still welcome here. Al Yeganeh was the real-life inspiration for the Soup Nazi. A portrayal Yeganeh claims ruined his life. Yeganeh even did a CNN interview calling Seinfeld to task for using the phrase "Nazi." When the interviewer told Yeganeh, "you're famous because of him," Yeganeh countered, "No. He got his fame through me. I made him famous." Perhaps it's not a surprise that Jerry Seinfeld has been banned from Yeganeh's restaurant.

John O'Hurley, the Actor Who Played J. Peterman, Got a Job as a Partner at What Company after the Show Ended?

The Soup Nazi wasn't the only business enterprise based on something that existed in real-life. Obviously, George Costanza's employer, the New York Yankees, were a real baseball team, and Elaine Benes' employer, the J. Peterman Company, was a real-life company too. It just happened to be one that John O'Hurley, the guy who played Peterman, didn't really know. Explained O'Hurley, "They handed me the J. Peterman catalog and told me they wanted the character to sound the way the catalog reads." The company saw their sales take off after their appearance on the show and the real Peterman befriended O'Hurley. So years later, when the company went bankrupt, it wasn't so crazy that they brought O'Hurley onto the team. The company is still alive and well today, and O'Hurley has a spot on the board of directors.

What Was the Character Kramer's Original Last Name?

The inspiration for Michael Richard's character was Larry David's similarly eccentric neighbor, Kenny Kramer. The original plan was to name the character Kessler, but at some point it became obvious that the name "Kramer" was just too perfect to walk away from. However, it did open a whole can of worms, including the real-life Kramer creating "Kramer's Reality Tour" bus tour which has been around for a couple decades profiting off his connection to the show. Kramer has taken full advantage of the celebrity created for him by the show, and in 1997 he even sought the Democratic Party's nomination for New York City mayor.

Apparently he has been a bit happier with the show's impact on him than Seinfeld's old friend, Michael Costanza, who sued the show for $100 million for the damage wrought on him by the foibles of the character George Costanza. Said the real-life Costanza, "George is bald. I am bald. George is stocky. I am stocky. George and I both went to Queens College with Jerry. George's high-school teacher nicknamed him 'Can't stand ya.' So did mine. George had a thing about bathrooms and parking spaces. So do I." Of course, the show's fans know the key inspiration for the George character was Larry David, but we don't blame the guy for wanting to get in on the money Seinfeld earned. After all, there's a lot of it.

Which hairstyle was named after the French mistress of King Louis XV?

Mullet
Pompadour
Beehive
Bouffant

Answer: Pompadour refers to a hairstyle which is named for Madame de Pompadour (17211764), mistress of King Louis XV. Although there are numerous variations of the style for both men, women, and children, the basic concept is hair swept upwards from the face and worn high over the forehead, and sometimes upswept around the sides and back as well. After its initial popularity among fashionable women in the 18th century, the style was revived as part of the Gibson Girl look in the 1890s and continued to be in vogue until World War I. The style was in vogue for women once again in the 1940s. The men's version, as worn by early rock and roll stars such as Elvis Presley, was popular in the late 1950s and early 1960s

What was the original name of The Beach Boys?

The Warlocks
The Hype
The Rain
The Pendletones

Answer: The Beach Boys were originally called the Pendletones, an homage to Pendleton Woolen Mills flannel shirts, a surfer-favored look that was extremely popular at the time. When Candix Records pressed the original single for the group's first hit, "Surfin'," the label decided to name the group the Beach Boys. The original lineup included brothers Brian, Dennis and Carl Wilson, their cousin Mike Love, and friend Al Jardine. Under the artistic leadership of Brian Wilson, the Beach Boys defined surf music. Although their name changed, their look didnt. The band continued to wear flannel plaid shirts on the covers of 45s and LPs throughout the early 1960s.

Who would succeed President Obama if Vice President Biden was unable to do so?

John Kerry
Paul Ryan
Michelle Obama
Ash Carter

Answer: Paul Ryan is the current Speaker of the U.S. House of Representatives. The Speaker is second in the presidential line of succession, immediately after the Vice President, under the Presidential Succession Act of 1947. The Speaker is followed in the line of succession by the President pro tempore of the Senate and by the heads of federal executive departments. To date, the implementation of the Presidential Succession Act has never been necessary and no Speaker has ever acted as President. On October 29, 2015, Ryan was elected to replace John Boehner as Speaker of the U.S. House of Representatives. He is the first person from Wisconsin to hold this position.

What type of animal serves as the mascot for Fruit Stripe gum?

Dragon
Camel
Bull
Zebra

Answer: Fruit Stripe Gum was first invented by James Parker in the 1960s as an extension to the then popular Beech-Nut line of gum. The mascot for Fruit Stripe Gum is a fruit-striped zebra by the name of "Yipes." Yipes has been the official mascot of Fruit Stripe since 1988 and is shown prominently on fruit stripe gum packaging. Fruit Stripe proudly claims to be the only gum with painted-on stripes, and is packaged in zebra-striped wrapper temporary tattoos. Yipes is often shown as a sports player, playing basketball or soccer on the gum's packaging.

Who is the goddess of victory in Greek mythology?

Adidas
Apollo
Nike
Aphrodite

Answer: The sports equipment company Nike, Inc. is named after the Greek goddess Nike. Nike in ancient Greek religion, was a goddess who personified victory, also known as the Winged Goddess of Victory. In mosaic art and coins Nike is often shown holding a palm branch as a symbol of victory. Nike is the daughter of Pallas and Styx, and as a sister of Zelus (zeal), Cratos (strength), and Bia (force). Nike is seen with wings in most statues and paintings, with one of the most famous being the Winged Victory of Samothrace.

Trivia Questions about the Attempted Assassination of Pope John Paul II May 13, 2016

Late on the afternoon of May 13, 1981, a would-be assassin shot and wounded Pope John Paul II as the pontiff rode through St. Peter's Square in an open car. To mark the anniversary of this attempted assassination, try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about this tragic event, the pope's injuries, and the man who shot him.

Who Was the Pope's Assailant?

This plaque set among the cobble stones of St. Peter's Square marks the exact spot of the assassination attempt on Pope John Paul II. Pope John Paul II's would-be assassin was arrested only minutes after the shooting as he attempted to flee the scene. He was identified by police as 23-year-old Mehmet Ali Agca, a convicted murderer who had escaped from a Turkish military prison in the latter half of 1979. Agca was serving a life sentence in Turkey for the February 1979 assassination of Abdi Ipekci, the prominent editor-in-chief of the center-left Turkish newspaper "Milliyet." Agca was born in Hekimhan, Turkey, on January 9, 1958, and was reportedly a member of the Grey Wolves, a far-right Turkish organization that targeted Ipekci for assassination.

How Badly Was the Pope Injured?

This sculpture of Pope John Paul II is located in the Polish city of Wadowice, the pontiff's birthplace. Agca fired four bullets at the pope. However, reports vary as to how many actually struck John Paul II. The pope was wounded in the abdomen, as well as his right arm and left hand. Also injured in the shooting were two bystanders, part of a crowd of about 10,000 that had gathered in the square to see the pope pass. The others injured in the shooting were 60-year-old Ann Odre, an American tourist from Buffalo, New York, and Rose Hill, a 21-year-old visitor from Jamaica. The wounded pope was rushed from St. Peter's Square in the heart of Vatican City to Rome's Gemelli Hospital, which lies roughly two miles north of the shooting site. Initial reports from the hospital indicated that the pope was in "guarded" condition, although the hospital's director of surgery expressed confidence that John Paul II would recover soon.

What Became of Agca?

In the aftermath of the assassination attempt, Agca was tried and sentenced in July 1981 to life imprisonment in Italy. In January 1983, Pope John Paul II visited Agca in prison where the two talked privately. Earlier, the pontiff had urged Catholics everywhere to "pray for my brother [Agca] . . . whom I have sincerely forgiven." A warm relationship developed between the pope and his would-be killer. They stayed in touch, and when the pope fell gravely ill in early 2005, Agca sent the pontiff a letter wishing him well. Agca remained in prison in Italy until June 2000 when Italian President Carlo Ciampi pardoned him at the pope's request. He was then extradited back to Turkey and imprisoned there to serve out the remainder of his term for the murder of Ipekci. He was released on parole in January 2006 but only days later was sent back to prison where he stayed until January 2010. In December 2014, Agca traveled to the Vatican to lay roses on the tomb of Pope John Paul II.

What Happened to John Paul II's Predecessor?

Pope John Paul I was selected by the College of Cardinals to succeed Pope Paul VI who died on August 6, 1978. John Paul I took over as pontiff on August 26, 1978, but died 33 days later. His reign as pope was among the shortest in history, and his sudden death gave rise to a number of conspiracy theories speculating that the pontiff had been the victim of foul play. Although a Vatican doctor attributed John Paul I's death to a heart attack, such theories continue to circulate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope things have settled down now for you. And that yu have calmed down enough to get to sleep.


Not the best night's rest that I've had, but it is the dawn chorus now- so a new day.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Jeanette I haven't been able to sleep for thinking about him but feel a bit more calm now I've seen for myself . It's not far from where I live so easy for me to visit


Yes, you must be so relieved and it's good that you can visit him easily .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll be there for the root beer floats. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We're in the same weather pattern - I think it moves to you after it's been here. Sure will be nice when we can string a couple of days of sunshine together.
> 
> All the kids will be here this weekend - there's a place where my DH was raised where the food is brought to the booths and counters via a train - it's called The Choo Choo. It's been around forever and has been recently renovated (thank the Lord) so DS wants to take his girls there for the experience -- so that's where we'll have lunch. DS is going to a Cubs game; it's going to be cool and rainy. DD is leaving for Mexico on a business trip on Sunday and will be gone until Thursday - on Friday, she and DGS take off with some of her college friends on an Alaskan cruise. We'll have DGS from Sunday through Thursday a.m. DD from Springfield will be up here too so we'll have a good time. I think I'll plan either a tea party or a Root Beer Float dessert after dinner tomorrow night. I have bacon wrapped chicken set for the meal.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay!


Cashmeregma said:


> Almost forgot to say that I found DH's phone loose in the garment bag. It is black and the interior of the bag is black. Was able to go in online and reactivate his temporary disconnect. Done temporarily as we were hoping it would show up while unpacking.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You sew fast, I wish I could accomplish what you do with a sewing machine. I did get the 3 pairs of David's jeans fixed though, then found another that I had put in the base in hopes of one day fixing, so I may do that after a visit to the gym.
> LOL! I LOVE Texas, I don't want to move back to the same place we lived before, as much as I love it, I think I'd like to live in the hill country, maybe towards Austin, or maybe Boerne or Fredricksburg. But then again, I do like living close to the mountains again so I can wait a few years to move back to Texas, David kind of wants to retire either up in Cody by Yellowstone, or up around the Estes Park area of Colorado by the Rocky Mountain Forest and be a fly fishing guide. lol We'll see how well all that goes.


Both those places would be great to retire, such pretty country. We've been through both areas on the Harley..


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful mountains - does the snow stay all summer? --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Once again wonderful summaries and updates and great recipes. I'm looking at recipes for things I never knew existed. Thank you so much for doing this for me. It is beautiful spring weather here, and I enjoyed the view on the way home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the boys did finish - avery lost by one point - ayden won his game. i did not go - it was just too windy and cold as it is today. i have the heat on in the living room - it will eventually find its way into the bedroom. i am so ready for 90° in the shade. --- sam



tami_ohio said:
 

> I agree with Kate. You don't need to post all the recipes you do, though I know you enjoy it. You need to take care of yourself! I will say that several of the recipes sounded good! And me just back from dinner that I couldn't finish!
> Hope the boys can finish their games tonight. The sun is shin in here at about 7:15. It's still about 64 degrees and a good breeze to go with it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's the thought that counts. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thanks Sam- it is just so incredible to me that people would be trying to fly with guns in their check in baggage let alone loaded and ready to fire.
> As others said it really doesn't matter if you opening is sort.
> Sure I was going to say soemthing else but can't remember! (when I checked it I had sure I was going to say soemthing wise- and thought it was rather ironic that I couldn't remember what wise thing I was going to say. Not that I was going to say anything wise at this time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is when my great grandson is due. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Late October - early November.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

11 pages already?! :shock: I just finished the first page...thanks to Sam & the ladies for getting us started this week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely gwen - love the lace at the bottom. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there was a place like that in Seattle called the Iron Horse - the girls and i ate there a couple of times. don't know if it is still there or not. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That sounds like a cool place to eat, I can see why your DS wants to pass the experience on to the children.
> You have a busy summer planned, don't forget your camera.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy to wrap you around with warm healing energy to get you back in the pink real quick. a positive attitude like yours is half the battle. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi everyone. I just went on Facebook and voted for Matthew.
> Just to fill you in, I have seen both the cardiologist and my family doctor. I am still in atrial flutter, but the medication is controlling my heart rate so that it doesn't go too fast. I have to be on the blood thinner (I am taking Eliquis) for at least four weeks before they will do the cardioversion to regulate my heart and then for another four to six weeks afterwards. That is as long as the procedure works. I am confident there will be a solution to my problem. My motto has always been "You can't go backward, you have to go forward, whatever happens. I ask for your prayers while I await this treatment. I will post more when I know when all this will take place.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see that - had not noticed - i'll see if admin can change it. i think i need my head zapped to get it working again. --- sam



darowil said:


> Sam I've just noticed you've given us a new month! .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i will join in on the chorus - happy birthday bonnie - hope it is a good day for you and that you blow out all the candles in one breath. --- am



Swedenme said:


> Bonnie just noticed its your birthday today . I hope you have a wonderful fun packed day busy with all the things you want do .
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊🎁


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Bonnie just noticed its your birthday today . I hope you have a wonderful fun packed day busy with all the things you want do .
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY 💐🎉🎊🎁


Happy Birthday Bonnie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Bonnie- hope you do something special for it, even if not today.
> 
> Talking of something special for birthdays next Saturday friends of ours are taking us out to tea and the movies for my 60th. Nice to spread it out!


Sounds like fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, hope things settled down next door & you got some more rest.

The GKs went home about 11& I got the plants moved to the greenhouse 
It's not too bad out today, 17/62, supposed to be back to summer weather by next weekend. The smoke is back today, very hazy.

I'm waiting for my friend to come, she wants some rasberry canes & there are lots of new ones coming around mine.

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I think unless something changes we are going out for supper. DH has been helping put a new roof on DS house, it's great how all these things happen when DS is at work. They should be done by mid afternoon.

Another friend just called & she's on her way for tea!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have asked admin to change it - what was i thinking - that's it - i wasn't thinking. --- sam



darowil said:


> Normally he writes the month- because I use it to tell me what to put in the summary!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Went to the football today (and we lost to a team we should have beaten).
> Got off the bus was thinking of Vicky and co as Brett's parents know the owners of a new coffee shop opened up opposite the bus stop. thought i heard a Mum and thought it won't be for me. Then heard it again and looked back- who was it but Vicky Brett and Elizabeth. So I went and had coffee- figured I could be late for the football.
> Vick and Brett hadn't had lunch so they ate. Sat Elizabeth in a high chair. Well when food came she made it clear she thought she should have some too! Not quite up to Pizza just yet. Vicky gave her a tiny bit of cream and she was satisfied for a while. She entertained the ladies on the next table as well with her determination to have some food.


Nice you got some unexpected time with them. The little ones sure know how to get their point across, don't they!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds like he will be an only child for a while. --- sam



KateB said:


> Another lovely day here (about the 6th in a row!) and at last the breeze seems to have gone. We're going to stay overnight with friends tonight, then I've got Luke tomorrow afternoon as his mum is trying to get ready for an interview on Tuesday. She wants to do her Masters in Psychology and this interview is to try to get a place on the course. Don't know how I feel about it to be honest as I don't think she has enough time with Luke as it is, but, not my decision. Hugs to all who need them....and more for those who just want one! {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam - so many yummy recipes! I appreciate you putting the opening together in spite of having to huddle in an afghan in the cold! The sun is finally shining in PA! It is wonderful. I hope Ohio is sunny, too!


Grey and rain off and on 3 hours east of Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my great grandbaby is over a year old and has yet to have any real people food. not sure what the problem is with the parents. --- sam



darowil said:


> Went to the football today (and we lost to a team we should have beaten).
> Got off the bus was thinking of Vicky and co as Brett's parents know the owners of a new coffee shop opened up opposite the bus stop. thought i heard a Mum and thought it won't be for me. Then heard it again and looked back- who was it but Vicky Brett and Elizabeth. So I went and had coffee- figured I could be late for the football.
> Vick and Brett hadn't had lunch so they ate. Sat Elizabeth in a high chair. Well when food came she made it clear she thought she should have some too! Not quite up to Pizza just yet. Vicky gave her a tiny bit of cream and she was satisfied for a while. She entertained the ladies on the next table as well with her determination to have some food.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is definitely not sunny today. is to be cloudy and cool for the next couple of days. anyone know how to appease Mother Nature? --- sam



oneapril said:


> Thanks for the opening, Sam - so many yummy recipes! I appreciate you putting the opening together in spite of having to huddle in an afghan in the cold! The sun is finally shining in PA! It is wonderful. I hope Ohio is sunny, too!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we are having the same weather as you , wish it could continue all summer . I feel the same way about time spent with children but like you say there is nothing you can say and I will be in on the hug {{{{hug}}}}} as I've just been to see my nephew who is now living in a care home .i went feeling sad and I'm still a bit sad but he has adjusted to his new home 100% better than I thought he would . It's a lovely place and the careers seem like really nice people .they go out and about and are encouraged to do things for themselves which is more than he was doing at home with his dad . He was laughing and joking with people there and we had a lovely conversation about anything and everything . It was a bit sad when he mentioned his dad but I'm more settled with the whole idea of him living there now


Sonja, I was thinking about your nephew just the other day, wondering how he was doing. I am so glad that the change in living arrangements and his dad's passing, has gone well. It's hard enough with a sibling being in charge of one any time, let alone in such a situtation. I know older brother or sister baby sitting the younger always resulted in fights here! I am glad you had a nice visit. It will ease your mind now, to know he is happy where he is, and is being well cared for.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful pictures . Must be lovely to see the view of the mountains change through the seasons


Those mountains are beautiful! In 2008, we went to Utah to see the reenactment of the Golden Spike ceremony where the two railroads met, one from the east, one from the west. It was our second trip in our new RV. The views were breathtaking! Thanks for sharing them, and bringing back memories, Flytying1.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - can you please refresh my memory about your nephew. i just can't bring him to mind. --- sam

NOTE: tami's post refreshed my memory. it sounds like the perfect place for you nephew. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think we are having the same weather as you , wish it could continue all summer . I feel the same way about time spent with children but like you say there is nothing you can say and I will be in on the hug {{{{hug}}}}} as I've just been to see my nephew who is now living in a care home .i went feeling sad and I'm still a bit sad but he has adjusted to his new home 100% better than I thought he would . It's a lovely place and the careers seem like really nice people .they go out and about and are encouraged to do things for themselves which is more than he was doing at home with his dad . He was laughing and joking with people there and we had a lovely conversation about anything and everything . It was a bit sad when he mentioned his dad but I'm more settled with the whole idea of him living there now


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have gone out and taken your broom to them. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another one what? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> David called about 10 minutes ago to say he's headed home. :shock: :XD: His wife and the weather report were right, they put the boat in the water and it was bobbing around in the wind. Oh well, they had to try right? :roll:
> I just had to put a doggie diaper on Giz so that he can't get to the incision, he has been licking a little too much, he's really not happy with momma, but he'll figure out how to walk with it on and not fall over. lolol I was laughing so hard, Ryssa was giving me looks, like really, couldn't I be a bit more concerned with Giz's plight? Made me laugh more. lolol
> Very good news, now I just hope he doesn't have another one. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there will be days when you question that logic. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hahaha, I'm not near as busy as I should/could be on many days :lol: can sure see were I'm slowing down. Next year is the big one 60, I just keep telling myself getting old is so much better than the alternative :roll: :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you have caught what the rest of us have. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> The faster I work, the behinder I get. Does that sound familiar? Will check back again later...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't think that is the case at all - believe me when i say we have all been amazed at all you get done in a day - i think she was making fun that you would only do half what you usually do simply because it was your birthday. frankly - i get exhausted just reading about what all you do - i would never be able to keep up - even when i was younger. lol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: oK, now your making me feel silly. I wonder if you think I'm making up what I do in a day :lol: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I can understand police officers or anyone in the security system but not the general public.


Some of it is the difference between countries. Our second amendment to our constitution is the right to own and bear arms. Canada and Australia don't have that. It makes it harder to understand. And some here don't understand it, either. Some just don't believe in guns. No, there should not have been any found in carry on luggage. Certainly not with any chambered ammunition! Even if you are a competitor in target or clay pidgeon competitions, you have special regulations to follow for the guns/shotguns/rifles to be transported on the airlines. My understanding for those situations is that the firing pin must be removed and sent ahead, and the gun must be transported in the baggage compartment.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Hope you are safe, and everything is okay next door.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> David called about 10 minutes ago to say he's headed home. :shock: :XD: His wife and the weather report were right, they put the boat in the water and it was bobbing around in the wind. Oh well, they had to try right? :roll:
> I just had to put a doggie diaper on Giz so that he can't get to the incision, he has been licking a little too much, he's really not happy with momma, but he'll figure out how to walk with it on and not fall over. lolol I was laughing so hard, Ryssa was giving me looks, like really, couldn't I be a bit more concerned with Giz's plight? Made me laugh more. lolol
> Very good news, now I just hope he doesn't have another one. :thumbup:


Of course they had to try! :XD: Poor Giz. I'm laughing too! I can just picture it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> The faster I work, the behinder I get. Does that sound familiar? Will check back again later...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Very familiar!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: oK, now your making me feel silly. I wonder if you think I'm making up what I do in a day :lol: :lol:


Nope, we know you don't make it up! I just wish I had a tenth of your energy, so I could do some of what you do!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Almost forgot to say that I found DH's phone loose in the garment bag. It is black and the interior of the bag is black. Was able to go in online and reactivate his temporary disconnect. Done temporarily as we were hoping it would show up while unpacking.


Great news!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and when you are tired you can always give her back to her parents. --- sam



darowil said:


> I can understand why after seeing Elizabeth today- but she hasn't yet had wheat and is still only on puree. But if she hadn't had her first dairy today i might have suggested seeing what she did with a pizza crust!
> I think I'm enjoying her than I did mine! Nothing else to worry about with her.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I think it's scary all those guns. We have lots of guns here but few handguns, just rifles & shotguns for hunting. I sure don't see why anyone would carry them all the time or need ne on a plane, especially with a round chambered.
> 
> Daralene, I'm glad you found the cell phone, such a hassle & expens to replace.
> 
> ...


Hope you have waited long enough to put the plants in the greenhouse. There is mention of possible snow here by morning.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> A big thank you to all that commented on the tank top. I cast on Pippa (purchased through Ravelry) last night but don't expect to finish it before DD goes abroad. I'm going to go to the LYS today but not for yarn; need to pick up a circular needle in a size 3. If they have it great and if not I'll order it.
> 
> Also plan on giving the new vacuum cleaner a good workout today. I got a Shark Navigator Lift Away last week on sale. Costs less than repairing my old out of warranty Dyson. DstepD picked up the china that was DH's mom's yesterday. I also gave her the crystal that was her grandmom's. She seemed thrilled to get it all. Almost have the dining room cleaned from the purging. Little by little it is getting some order.
> 
> Off to the LYS....play nice and TTYL {{{{{Hugs}}}} Oh! forgot to say to Joyce I loved the photos of Utah! How majestic the mountains look in the distance.


You did a great job on the tank top. I love my Dyson. Too bad it is too expensive for you to have repaired. I am sure your DstepD will treasure her grandmother's china and crystal.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Must be quick! other things that I need to get done, but things seem to have settled- it was a bit unnerving though.


Thanks for letting us know. We were worried about you!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

holey moley i am caught up - thirteen pages on a saturday - wow!!!

the boys have been out several times to play ball - think avery has a friend over so they were out. bentley showed up in diaper and undershirt for a pop cycle with mother in hot persuit behind him. he must have slipped out of the house without her seeing him. as i mentioned before - they are having to keep the doors locked since he tends to wander when he gets out - he is very quiet when opening the door.

we did have one five minute rain squall this morning. it sure looks like we could get more. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i now have an advertisement for a Shark potator powered lift-away - now available in two sizes. who was it that just bought a new one? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Which TV sitcom featured the character Al Bundy? (I have no idea)

Married...With Children
Family Ties
The King of Queens
Full House


Note: i did not guess right. lol


Answer: Al Bundy is a fictional character and the essential protagonist of the U.S. television series Married... with Children, played by Ed O'Neill. He is a misanthropic, beer-loving working-class father of two, portrayed as somewhat a tragic comedic figure. Al Bundy was the husband of Peggy Bundy, father of Kelly and Bud Bundy, and long term women's shoe salesman at Gary's Shoes. He and his wife, Peggy Bundy, were rated the 59th best characters on television by Bravo.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the boys did finish - avery lost by one point - ayden won his game. i did not go - it was just too windy and cold as it is today. i have the heat on in the living room - it will eventually find its way into the bedroom. i am so ready for 90° in the shade. --- sam


The furnace is still turned on. Set at 70° but doesn't feel like it. The wind kicked up again a little while ago, and now I am feeling chilly. The weather on my phone says it is 47° and feels like 41°. I am ready for warmer weather, but not 90° in the shade!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> another one what? --- sam


Re: Carly's stepdad and his stroke.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i now have an advertisement for a Shark potator powered lift-away - now available in two sizes. who was it that just bought a new one? --- sam


Gwen did.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm caught up again! Page 13. It is almost 4:30pm and I am getting hungry. DH is working afternoon shift this weekend. Hmmm, Arby's, McDonalds, Mr. Heros? Nothing sounds good. But, I will need to figure it out soon. Need to eat. I also need to do some laundry that needs to go back in the RV, and wash the new sheets I bought for out there. We have a regular short queen mattress on the bed in there, which is supposed to be 4" shorter than a regular queen. The sheets I have used for years are regular queen sized, but the pockets of the fitted sheet barely come down around the corner of the mattress. So I measured the mattress, and the depth, and bought new sheets. We will see. And since DH kicks the covers all night long, the top sheet and blanket never stay on any bed he sleeps in. I have been thinking about doing some beading, too. We will see. When I turned the computer on, I was going to see if I could find a small 12V box fan. Haven't done that yet, either!

See you later!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Think we are having the same weather as you , wish it could continue all summer . I feel the same way about time spent with children but like you say there is nothing you can say and I will be in on the hug {{{{hug}}}}} as I've just been to see my nephew who is now living in a care home .i went feeling sad and I'm still a bit sad but he has adjusted to his new home 100% better than I thought he would . It's a lovely place and the careers seem like really nice people .they go out and about and are encouraged to do things for themselves which is more than he was doing at home with his dad . He was laughing and joking with people there and we had a lovely conversation about anything and everything . It was a bit sad when he mentioned his dad but I'm more settled with the whole idea of him living there now


I'm glad that your nephew is doing well, the move seems to have been very good for him, how is his sister doing?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> She'll maybe just dig _half_ the garden and paint _half_ of the house! :lol:


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Oh my, I hope that they got it sorted quickly and you were left in peace for the rest of the night.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Almost forgot to say that I found DH's phone loose in the garment bag. It is black and the interior of the bag is black. Was able to go in online and reactivate his temporary disconnect. Done temporarily as we were hoping it would show up while unpacking.


That's great news!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I loved the Austin area the best when we were thinking of retiring there. Check out Deep Canyon Outfitters for some fly fishing photos --- it's owned by my nephew and he's doing great on the Deshutes River. Lovely country up there in Oregon.
> 
> I liked Cody, Wy when we drove through there many many moons ago. We took #90 across the states and then took #80 coming back. The kids still talk about that trip!


 I'll look that up, I'd love to go to Oregon, would love to go to the coast and up through Washington. 
Cody is so pretty, I want to spend a little time there one of these days, we usually just get gas and keep on going so that we can get to Yellowstone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can understand why after seeing Elizabeth today- but she hasn't yet had wheat and is still only on puree. But if she hadn't had her first dairy today i might have suggested seeing what she did with a pizza crust!
> I think I'm enjoying her than I did mine! Nothing else to worry about with her.


 They are more fun since you can spoil them and send them home. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And did he admit that his wife was right? Certainly better that they don't get sick.
> I've just finished a true story about a shipwreck in Antartica back in 1998- where the weather made his day seem warm i suspect.


More or less he did. lol Was very bummed about not being able to fish, but as I told him, I'd really rather they didn't capsize themselves or get sick out there. 
Much colder in Antarctica I hope.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> beautiful mountains - does the snow stay all summer? --- sam


 No, usually gone by middle of July. We have had such warm weather that it is melting much faster than it should, thus filling our reservoirs (we are a desert) now but evaporating them quicker than usual. We will have drought conditions by September unless we get much more rain. Our tallest mountain in this chain is Mt. Nebo, on the right in the picture of two mountains, 11928 ft / 3636 m, followed by Mt. Timpanogos, which is 169 feet shorter. I see Mt. Timp out the window every morning as I work in the surgical suite. Thanks for asking.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can understand why after seeing Elizabeth today- but she hasn't yet had wheat and is still only on puree. But if she hadn't had her first dairy today i might have suggested seeing what she did with a pizza crust!
> I think I'm enjoying her than I did mine! Nothing else to worry about with her.


Grandchildren are ten times better than your own! :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'll be there for the root beer floats. --- sam


Getting them out in about 10 minutes --- right after the clean up is done from dinner. Get in your time machine and head on over!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: oK, now your making me feel silly. I wonder if you think I'm making up what I do in a day :lol: :lol:


*Bonnie*, we absolutely do not think you make up what you do during any given day. But I am nearly 15 years older than you and most others here, and you all keep telling me that I need to be extra careful and take care of myself. Like you, I can still outwork both my daughters and still get supper on the table in a reasonable fashion. I'd prefer to have more time to knit, but it's just not happening right now!

But that does not mean that I'm not very tired and need to lie flat for a bit to get my upper back relaxed back into comfortable alignment before I can sleep. lol Still feel ready to get at the business of the day when I awake after 6 or so hours of sleep--used to get more sleep when younger but not for a number of years now.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That was me Sam. I love it. Great suction , not too noisy, and light weight.



thewren said:


> i now have an advertisement for a Shark potator powered lift-away - now available in two sizes. who was it that just bought a new one? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree.


KateB said:


> Grandchildren are ten times better than your own! :lol:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thanks Sam- it is just so incredible to me that people would be trying to fly with guns in their check in baggage let alone loaded and ready to fire.
> As others said it really doesn't matter if you opening is sort.
> Sure I was going to say soemthing else but can't remember! (when I checked it I had sure I was going to say soemthing wise- and thought it was rather ironic that I couldn't remember what wise thing I was going to say. Not that I was going to say anything wise at this time.


I do that all the time. Also am forgetting names. oh well.

We are enjoying the beautiful flowering shrubs and fruit trees on Vancouver Island. So different than Alberta where no one plants their gardens until after May 24th. The gardens here are absolutely gorgeous. I just love it here. Although the winters are a bit damp and quite chilly it is nothing like the bitter winter weather we had in Calgary.

We try to explore at least two mornings a week. We spent last summer heading in a different direction on a different road until we have nearly driven all of them around Duncan. So beautiful. The trees are very different than in the rockies, lots of wonderful cedars and a tree we never see unless it is out here , The arbutus which has a really pretty brown trunk under the bark. They are gorgeous. I wonder whether any other places in NOrth American have those trees. I would think they might grow in Washington and Oregon?

We are doing well, although I am having some problems with my balance. Have started using a cane which wasn't too exciting, but it does make a difference. my equilibrium might be tied into vertigo - I am hoping to find out in the next while.

The workshops are ticking a long and we are having a lot of fun. I have cut back on the number as well as some of the work so I am managing. It is nice to see my friends from the Tea party. I had a visit with Tami, and Lurker is taking the scarf which starts on Thursday. Gwen drops by too as well as Bonnie. Sam even dropped in for a visit in one of them. I really missed them when they were stopped. I am trying to do them as simply as possible and fewer of them. Seems to be working okay. Just booking a couple of months ahead and not huge projects. It is something I love to do.

It is nice to read what is happening here . Matthew obviously is getting better and better. I loved the picture of the colt in the show. Say hello to him for me. Tell him I have been doing a lot of watercolor cards but not that much else. I seem to have lots of orders so I decided if people want them here I will do some.

It is time to make some dinner for Pat and I. He is still doing exceptionally well and walks every day. I try to walk too.

I have decided to spend more time on this thread again and catch up with you all. Margaret, new Grand baby? congratulations. Bonnie - I see that you are planting your garden now. I have opened two topics on the workshop section to see if we can figure out a way to get knitting to those affected by the fire. It gets bitter cold in northern Canada ,but to find ways to gather things and get them sorted and to the north is huge. We are hoping somehow to get something going. I am not sure whether it will be feasible, but we are going to try. They have really had a lot of help from the US and around the world. at this point they are only collecting money as it is easier to buy what is needed. Today Pat mentioned that it is nearly 90 million dollars. How wonderful.

Is Caren still living overseas? I often think of the pumpkin competition and her. I would love to know whether she is still in the UK and is she married?

There are so many of you. I am feeling so much better and it is good to be feeling more like myself. I got caught up in the Political threads but have had enough - very interesting and have always been interested in US vs. Canadian politics. However it gets worse and worse and I decided to stay away and keep my blood pressure down! grin.

Sam it sounds as if the youngsters are growing quickly. Both girls graduated? wonderful. Gwennie , I saw the picture of your beautiful dog. He sure is a treasure. So nice to read all your posts. I will catch up this next while.

take care, time to make dinner for the two of us. Shirley


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I do that all the time. Also am forgetting names. oh well.
> 
> We are enjoying the beautiful flowering shrubs and fruit trees on Vancouver Island. So different than Alberta where no one plants their gardens until after May 24th. The gardens here are absolutely gorgeous. I just love it here. Although the winters are a bit damp and quite chilly it is nothing like the bitter winter weather we had in Calgary.
> 
> ...


And, we're glad to have you back with us again and I see you on the Connections thread as well. Glad to hear that you and Pat are doing well and that the move has been as good for you as you (and we) hoped.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, we're glad to have you back with us again and I see you on the Connections thread as well. Glad to hear that you and Pat are doing well and that the move has been as good for you as you (and we) hoped.


Thankyou - I just was up in the air with my health and seemed to need a change Feel better now. I will have some catching up to do. Yes Islander lives quite close to me and we had a lovely lunch awhile ago and hope to have a get together soon. She is a lovely person. There are a lot of good friends on Connections from the workshops so I am going to go there and post too.

Tami, I know you haven't had a chance to finish your sweater - if you want to do it now or in the future and have any questions just post . I will be here often now. This is such a place that I knew I could come back. It is special.

Someone mentioned how much they missed Dreamweaver, how is she doing? I hope things have settled down for her now..If you see her, say hello.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Bonnie! Hope it was a good day and that you didn't work too hard. Sam, I would join those who said we would survive with fewer or even no recipes for one week. I'm sure there isn't one of us who has made every recipe you have given us, and we could easily go back and try some from earlier weeks. We just all are so grateful for the start each week. 

Designer, so good to hear from you again. I haven't done much in the way of watercolors since Jack died, but I know I will get back to it. My year as a sorority house mom ends tomorrow at noon. Several seniors graduated and the rest have been gradually moving out as they finished their finals. The year has been absolutely wonderful! There were hugs and tears, and I look forward to next year. I will be staying at the house during the summer, but hope to be at my daughter and son-in-law's lake place. 

it's been really cold here! Such an up and down Spring! Next week we should be back up in the 70s (F.)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, wonderful to read your post and hear of your exploring the island. What a beautiful area to explore. It seemed to me there were flowers year round and one had to be a gardener to buy property there! So pretty. Glad you are both well.
Sonja, glad your nephew is in a place he likes.
I think I have the knitting crazies. Have five projects bagged and ready for trip to Napa! We are only going for a week. Well, it is a 7 hour car ride. Course I will be visiting Yarns On First so I'll probably come home with more projects!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: oK, now your making me feel silly. I wonder if you think I'm making up what I do in a day :lol: :lol:


I believe you when you say you do all the things you do and I am happy that you can do so many things each day. Stay strong and healthy and keep going. I love seeing pictures of your crafts and garden.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> Happy Birthday, Bonnie! Hope it was a good day and that you didn't work too hard. Sam, I would join those who said we would survive with fewer or even no recipes for one week. I'm sure there isn't one of us who has made every recipe you have given us, and we could easily go back and try some from earlier weeks. We just all are so grateful for the start each week.
> 
> Designer, so good to hear from you again. I haven't done much in the way of watercolors since Jack died, but I know I will get back to it. My year as a sorority house mom ends tomorrow at noon. Several seniors graduated and the rest have been gradually moving out as they finished their finals. The year has been absolutely wonderful! There were hugs and tears, and I look forward to next year. I will be staying at the house during the summer, but hope to be at my daughter and son-in-law's lake place.
> 
> it's been really cold here! Such an up and down Spring! Next week we should be back up in the 70s (F.)


I am hoping to see you in July if you are there. It would be July 8th, 9th that we would be there. Maybe we could meet for dinner on Friday. Matthew will be bringing his cards on the trip.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou - I just was up in the air with my health and seemed to need a change Feel better now. I will have some catching up to do. Yes Islander lives quite close to me and we had a lovely lunch awhile ago and hope to have a get together soon. She is a lovely person. There are a lot of good friends on Connections from the workshops so I am going to go there and post too.
> 
> Tami, I know you haven't had a chance to finish your sweater - if you want to do it now or in the future and have any questions just post . I will be here often now. This is such a place that I knew I could come back. It is special.
> 
> Someone mentioned how much they missed Dreamweaver, how is she doing? I hope things have settled down for her now..If you see her, say hello.


It is so good to hear from you. Matthew is getting better at ceramics and drawing. We will find out at the end of next week if he is a winner in the art competition for disabled artists. This is his 2nd year to enter this competition.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, hope things settled down next door & you got some more rest.
> 
> The GKs went home about 11& I got the plants moved to the greenhouse
> It's not too bad out today, 17/62, supposed to be back to summer weather by next weekend. The smoke is back today, very hazy.
> ...


Yes things have been quiet today (thank goodness) 
Hoping you have a lovely visit with your friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> you should have gone out and taken your broom to them. lol --- sam


Sam it was far more serious perhaps than you realise. No way was I going out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you are safe, and everything is okay next door.


It seems to be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I hope that they got it sorted quickly and you were left in peace for the rest of the night.


It was hard to sleep, and I am still pretty tired.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am hoping to see you in July if you are there. It would be July 8th, 9th that we would be there. Maybe we could meet for dinner on Friday. Matthew will be bringing his cards on the trip.


I put it on my calendar and am looking forward to it. If you and Matthew would be interested, my watercolor mentor is open to us visiting her studio; her favorite medium is pencil drawings. She would love to see some of Matthew's work


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> my great grandbaby is over a year old and has yet to have any real people food. not sure what the problem is with the parents. --- sam


My oldest son did not have real people food until after 14 months. He didn't get his first tooth until he was 14 months old so I fed him baby food. He is thriving quite well at the age of 26 years of age. Waiting didn't hurt him. It gave him longer to develop as he was so premature and had so many health problems to overcome.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> I put it on my calendar and am looking forward to it. If you and Matthew would be interested, my watercolor mentor is open to us visiting her studio; her favorite medium is pencil drawings. She would love to see some of Matthew's work


I would love it and I am sure that Matthew would too. It would depend on our arrival time on Friday. Wedding is 3 PM on Saturday and reception at 5:30 Saturday. We will have some time Saturday morning.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

pacer said:


> I would love it and I am sure that Matthew would too. It would depend on our arrival time on Friday. Wedding is 3 PM on Saturday and reception at 5:30 Saturday. We will have some time Saturday morning.


I'll check with Mavis and then we'll just go with the flow.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

machriste said:


> I put it on my calendar and am looking forward to it. If you and Matthew would be interested, my watercolor mentor is open to us visiting her studio; her favorite medium is pencil drawings. She would love to see some of Matthew's work


I wish I could join you. What fun that would be. I would so love to go and have an afternoon drawing and watercolor with Matthew. He has really really improved this last year since he sent me the lovely little faun which, by the way was excellent. But he did such a good job with the cold as it wasn't a simple picture. I have is card on my desk and see it all the time as it is right on the shelf that holds the computer. I think of him each time I look at it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

machriste said:


> I put it on my calendar and am looking forward to it. If you and Matthew would be interested, my watercolor mentor is open to us visiting her studio; her favorite medium is pencil drawings. She would love to see some of Matthew's work


I wish I could join you. What fun that would be. I would so love to go and have an afternoon drawing and watercolor with Matthew. He has really really improved this last year since he sent me the lovely little faun which, by the way was excellent. But he did such a good job with the cold as it wasn't a simple picture. I have is card on my desk and see it all the time as it is right on the shelf that holds the computer. I think of him each time I look at it.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

machriste said:


> I put it on my calendar and am looking forward to it. If you and Matthew would be interested, my watercolor mentor is open to us visiting her studio; her favorite medium is pencil drawings. She would love to see some of Matthew's work


I wish I could join you. What fun that would be. I would so love to go and have an afternoon drawing and watercolor with Matthew. He has really really improved this last year since he sent me the lovely little faun which, by the way was excellent. But he did such a good job with the foal as it wasn't a simple picture. I have is card on my desk and see it all the time as it is right on the shelf that holds the computer. I think of him each time I look at it.

Bonnie - Happy Birthday, I am sorry I am late but glad I am here to hope you had a good one. Are you going to do the scarf class, I think I saw your name. I have been talking to Julie and she was very helpful to me today.

It is as if I have been away for years. So glad to be back.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I wish I could join you. What fun that would be. I would so love to go and have an afternoon drawing and watercolor with Matthew. He has really really improved this last year since he sent me the lovely little faun which, by the way was excellent. But he did such a good job with the foal as it wasn't a simple picture. I have is card on my desk and see it all the time as it is right on the shelf that holds the computer. I think of him each time I look at it.
> 
> Bonnie - Happy Birthday, I am sorry I am late but glad I am here to hope you had a good one. Are you going to do the scarf class, I think I saw your name. I have been talking to Julie and she was very helpful to me today.
> 
> It is as if I have been away for years. So glad to be back.


It is so good to have you back. I would sometimes check to see if you were posting anywhere so that I knew you were okay. The deer was good but his drawing has gotten even better since that one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my great grandbaby is over a year old and has yet to have any real people food. not sure what the problem is with the parents. --- sam


Wow- here they say start around 4 months- and introduce the foods most likely to cause allergies by 6 months.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hope you have waited long enough to put the plants in the greenhouse. There is mention of possible snow here by morning.


You can keep that there! We've had enough, time for summer to be here.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, I'm glad your nephew has settled into his new home well, that will be a load off your nieces mind as well as yours.

Shirley, good to hear from you & that both of you are doing well. My friend was having trouble with vertigo & went to a massage therapist in Nansimo, I think, they told him you have a bubble?? In your ear canal that acts as a level, sometimes it somehow splits & this causes the trouble. Sounds a little weird to me but anyway, this therapist did something to him & he's been good ever since. If you think it might help, I could get the name from him. I'm hoping to do the scarf workshop if I get time, not getting a lot if knitting done just lately.

My friend came this afternoon & brought me a fur coat she had been gifted, I'd told her I wanted to try making a teddy bear from one, a friend made some from an old Persian lamb coat that turned out so cute. This thing us huge so if the first one turns out I will be able to do several. Probably won't get around to it until winter but something new to try. Not sure what kind if fur it is but very soft.

After supper tonight we stopped st my sisters for a short visit, it was good to see them. They are off on Sunday for a holiday in South Africa, as one of the top 10 investors group people for Canada my BIL gets some amazing trips, they have been all over the world.
Well time for bed, night all


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, we absolutely do not think you make up what you do during any given day. But I am nearly 15 years older than you and most others here, and you all keep telling me that I need to be extra careful and take care of myself. Like you, I can still outwork both my daughters and still get supper on the table in a reasonable fashion. I'd prefer to have more time to knit, but it's just not happening right now!
> 
> But that does not mean that I'm not very tired and need to lie flat for a bit to get my upper back relaxed back into comfortable alignment before I can sleep. lol Still feel ready to get at the business of the day when I awake after 6 or so hours of sleep--used to get more sleep when younger but not for a number of years now.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy, I agree with every word you say. My kids keep asking why I keep on working - the answer is I enjoy it, and it's nice to think I can still do the job and can help out when needed. I figure when I get too old and decrepit to do the job they won't keep asking me! Looks like that won't be happening any time soon though, I got called in at short notice last week. They have one girl just starting maternity leave, the one who's covering for her just announced that she's pregnant too and therefore didn't want to do the extra hours. Then one lady fell at her home and broke her arm and another one fell and broke her jaw! I'm being very careful!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I do that all the time. Also am forgetting names. oh well.
> 
> We are enjoying the beautiful flowering shrubs and fruit trees on Vancouver Island. So different than Alberta where no one plants their gardens until after May 24th. The gardens here are absolutely gorgeous. I just love it here. Although the winters are a bit damp and quite chilly it is nothing like the bitter winter weather we had in Calgary.
> 
> ...


Lovely to see you back at the Tea Party Shirley. It sounds like you are having a great time exploring Vancouver Island, I'm so pleased that you are so happy there. Looking forward to seeing you here any time you can drop in.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Grandchildren are ten times better than your own! :lol:


We've just had Vicky's in-laws here (he is going to do our kitchen for us) and Carol and I were talking about how much nicer it is. And the delight in watching her that we don't remember to the same extent with our own. But some of tha tof course is time- it is 30 years since Vicky was Elizabeth's age after all.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad that your nephew is doing well, the move seems to have been very good for him, how is his sister doing?


His sister my neice is very guilt ridden but the medical people and social workers told her it was the best decision , she is also putting up with a lot of not very nice comments . There is a very large house and money involved so you can imagine what comments they are . What people are not thinking about is that the money is going to pay for the very nice place nephew is living at . Told her to take her two children and go on holiday that will give the busybodies something to gossip about :XD:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Great to hear you sounding so bright Shirley and to have you back with us again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> His sister my neice is very guilt ridden but the medical people and social workers told her it was the best decision , she is also putting up with a lot of not very nice comments . There is a very large house and money involved so you can imagine what comments they are . What people are not thinking about is that the money is going to pay for the very nice place nephew is living at . Told her to take her two children and go on holiday that will give the busybodies something to gossip about :XD:


So are they expecting her to take him into her house? Or live alone with help coming in? What business is it of others as long as he is being cared for?
Especially as he is so happy there it seems the best decision. Also if something should happen to her he will still be cared for instead of facing yet another major upheaval.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> *Bonnie*, we absolutely do not think you make up what you do during any given day. But I am nearly 15 years older than you and most others here, and you all keep telling me that I need to be extra careful and take care of myself. Like you, I can still outwork both my daughters and still get supper on the table in a reasonable fashion. I'd prefer to have more time to knit, but it's just not happening right now!
> 
> But that does not mean that I'm not very tired and need to lie flat for a bit to get my upper back relaxed back into comfortable alignment before I can sleep. lol Still feel ready to get at the business of the day when I awake after 6 or so hours of sleep--used to get more sleep when younger but not for a number of years now
> 
> Ohio Joy


I admire you , Bonnie and Mary for all that you 3 do and achieve , think it might be catching as Gwen is also busy busy lately , wish it would come this way I wouldn't mind catching some . I'm like Sharon always seems to be more that needs doing


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> So are they expecting her to take him into her house? Or live alone with help coming in? What business is it of others as long as he is being cared for?
> Especially as he is so happy there it seems the best decision. Also if something should happen to her he will still be cared for instead of facing yet another major upheaval.


He was living with her and so was her dad . This came about a few year ago when niece lost her husband and mother in the same year . I think once she stops feeling guilty she will ignore the stupid comments


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Joy, I agree with every word you say. My kids keep asking why I keep on working - the answer is I enjoy it, and it's nice to think I can still do the job and can help out when needed. I figure when I get too old and decrepit to do the job they won't keep asking me! Looks like that won't be happening any time soon though, I got called in at short notice last week. They have one girl just starting maternity leave, the one who's covering for her just announced that she's pregnant too and therefore didn't want to do the extra hours. Then one lady fell at her home and broke her arm and another one fell and broke her jaw! I'm being very careful!


Sounds like you are going to be busy busy too , you definitely need to be careful as there seems to be a pattern , falling pregnant or just falling don't think you would want to do either one


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was living with her and so was her dad . This came about a few year ago when niece lost her husband and mother in the same year . I think once she stops feeling guilty she will ignore the stupid comments


That makes the comments make more sense- not that it makes them right.Sounds a chance for the brother to have some type of life of his own. 
Seeing him happy should help her feel less guilty.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I admire you , Bonnie and Mary for all that you 3 do and achieve , think it might be catching as Gwen is also busy busy lately , wish it would come this way I wouldn't mind catching some . I'm like Sharon always seems to be more that needs doing


There is always more that I can do that never gets done as well. I get tired and need rest. I seem to have no trouble falling asleep most nights. 
We had snowflakes in the air yesterday. That was crazy. 
Yesterday I helped a family with a fruit tray and vegetable tray for a celebration today. I will help set up and serve at the party today and clean up as well.

I stopped at Bella s home yesterday and dropped off a few things for the family. I wasn't sure if they needed toilet paper so I brought some so the kids would have it. The dad was home for about 12 hours in order to attend Faith s confirmation. He said he didn't know if they needed anything either. He did take the girls dress shopping for today's confirmation and said he didn't realize how much that involves with girls. His wife was surprised that he got 3 dresses instead of 1. The store was running a deal to buy 1 and get the next 1 for a penny. Also found one so cheap on clearance so he got 3 dresses. One is for today and one is for Faith s 8th grade graduation in about 2 weeks and the other will be used for Maddie s graduation pictures next year. Maddie will graduate from high school next year. She has problems with seizures and is the 3rd child with major medical issues.

Bella s family has shared her hospital address and says she likes to get mail. If anyone would like to send her a card PM me and I would like to share how you could do that. I think the parents would be delighted to see how many people think about Bella and pray for her.

I have enjoyed seeing Luke with his bubbles and the beautiful scenery pictures lately. I haven't been home much to respond though. Today is another busy day for me then back to work tomorrow.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Oh dear. :-(


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hahaha, I'm not near as busy as I should/could be on many days :lol: can sure see were I'm slowing down. Next year is the big one 60, I just keep telling myself getting old is so much better than the alternative :roll: :roll:


It sure is a better alternative! And its only a number.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: oK, now your making me feel silly. I wonder if you think I'm making up what I do in a day :lol: :lol:


No no we dont think that! You are just so energetic. Amazing. I wish I had all that "get up and go".


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to have you join us, Shirley. I have been a fan of your awesome works of art for a long time - love your photos. - april


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, it is so hard when handicapped folks live all their lives with parents. When the parents pass, they have no support system. My daughter manages a group home for mentally handicapped folks. They have a family and a home. The residents visit with their families whenever they wish. But if the resident loses a family member, they have their housemates - their friends - to support them. It is a gift to their handicapped children for parents to plan for the future. Tell your niece to hold her head up and know that she is helping your nephew gain some independence. I am always amazed that the people who are critics are not the people who step up to help!


Swedenme said:


> His sister my neice is very guilt ridden but the medical people and social workers told her it was the best decision , she is also putting up with a lot of not very nice comments . There is a very large house and money involved so you can imagine what comments they are . What people are not thinking about is that the money is going to pay for the very nice place nephew is living at . Told her to take her two children and go on holiday that will give the busybodies something to gossip about :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How has your son been doing, Sonja? I think of and pray for him, often.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> How has your son been doing, Sonja? I think of and pray for him, often.


Son is doing ok ish . They are trying another chemo so it's another waiting game and he's not getting out much at the moment . But he's making plans for his wedding anniversary which is just over a week away . We are all going back to the place they had the wedding reception


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

machriste said:


> I'll check with Mavis and then we'll just go with the flow.


Sounds good. I have to figure out how long it will take to drive from Nebraska to Minnesota and what time we will be leaving Nebraska. I know we are driving over Friday so that we will be there for the wedding on Saturday.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That sounds like a nice way to celebrate! Blessings for your amily.


Swedenme said:


> Son is doing ok ish . They are trying another chemo so it's another waiting game and he's not getting out much at the moment . But he's making plans for his wedding anniversary which is just over a week away . We are all going back to the place they had the wedding reception


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> I wish I could join you. What fun that would be. I would so love to go and have an afternoon drawing and watercolor with Matthew. He has really really improved this last year since he sent me the lovely little faun which, by the way was excellent. But he did such a good job with the cold as it wasn't a simple picture. I have is card on my desk and see it all the time as it is right on the shelf that holds the computer. I think of him each time I look at it.


That would be delightful. We know that you will be there in thought and spirit. He loves meeting my knitting friends which is not his normal personality. He usually is shy about meeting new people.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 12. Off to bed for me. Take care everyone.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing ok ish . They are trying another chemo so it's another waiting game and he's not getting out much at the moment . But he's making plans for his wedding anniversary which is just over a week away . We are all going back to the place they had the wedding reception


What a special time that will be to celebrate his wedding where they had their wedding reception. Have a wonderful time. Think of him and pray for him and of course you!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Daralene, Are you back on NY time, yet? You probably felt like you could have slept for a week, after so much activity! I am glad you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hoping to soon get over jet lag. Was doing so good and then it hit. I really suffer from this and normally when I travel I don't get over it till time to come home. I am so thrilled to see 2 of my trees are still blooming and the trilliums under the pines are in bloom, so I saw Scotland in bloom and still have blooms here. Almost forgot....the lilacs are just starting to bloom too.

Pacer, PM'd you re: Bella.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Hi, Daralene, Are you back on NY time, yet? You probably felt like you could have slept for a week, after so much activity! I am glad you had a wonderful time.


I'm doing good in the mornings, but they are very early mornings, so definitely transitioning. Think I'm over it but then it hits. Went to the movie with DH last night and could hardly sit through it I was so tired and uncomfortable. Spent the time rubbing my legs and wishing I was in bed. :XD: :XD: :XD: AND I love going to the movies. It was all I could do to keep from moaning out loud. I'm getting to be like those little old men who fall asleep in church or the movies. I'm going to try using the sun lamp I got for energy this morning and see if that helps. Forgot all about it till I saw it sitting there this morning.

Scotland was worth all the jet lag though and would do it again at the drop of a hat. Not long from now we leave for Germany, Austria, and Italy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Another lovely day here (about the 6th in a row!) and at last the breeze seems to have gone. We're going to stay overnight with friends tonight, then I've got Luke tomorrow afternoon as his mum is trying to get ready for an interview on Tuesday. She wants to do her Masters in Psychology and this interview is to try to get a place on the course. Don't know how I feel about it to be honest as I don't think she has enough time with Luke as it is, but, not my decision. Hugs to all who need them....and more for those who just want one! {{{{hugs}}}}


Glad the breeze died down and you are enjoying beautiful weather. Now Luke can do his bubbles outside. I remember the days when our grandchildren were smaller and had such fun with bubbles. Great memories.

I can understand your feelings about DIL missing out on time with Luke.

Hugs right back and join in on the group hug.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou - I just was up in the air with my health and seemed to need a change Feel better now. I will have some catching up to do. Yes Islander lives quite close to me and we had a lovely lunch awhile ago and hope to have a get together soon. She is a lovely person. There are a lot of good friends on Connections from the workshops so I am going to go there and post too.
> 
> Tami, I know you haven't had a chance to finish your sweater - if you want to do it now or in the future and have any questions just post . I will be here often now. This is such a place that I knew I could come back. It is special.
> 
> Someone mentioned how much they missed Dreamweaver, how is she doing? I hope things have settled down for her now..If you see her, say hello.


I will say hello - I'm planning on getting together with her and Gerry when we're in Texas next month for our family reunion. She's still very busy - but some of it is to take care of herself and Gerry with physical therapy, etc. Her Mom is in assisted living, but Jynx is still over there quite often.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, just saw your post about the Cameron House and I believe that is the one in my photo. What a luxurious place. I just looked it up and saw the beauty of the inside. WOW That would be some experience to stay there.

Where did you go with "The Girls" when you went to Glasgow? Did you Tell Anne that I tried Haggis? DH and I still can't believe we did it. We certainly had no intention of trying it although we wanted to do all things Scottish. I'm glad we did it. It was surprisingly good compared to what we were expecting.

Thanks again for making my trip so wonderful by coming in to meet me.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou - I just was up in the air with my health and seemed to need a change Feel better now. I will have some catching up to do. Yes Islander lives quite close to me and we had a lovely lunch awhile ago and hope to have a get together soon. She is a lovely person. There are a lot of good friends on Connections from the workshops so I am going to go there and post too.
> 
> Tami, I know you haven't had a chance to finish your sweater - if you want to do it now or in the future and have any questions just post . I will be here often now. This is such a place that I knew I could come back. It is special.
> 
> Someone mentioned how much they missed Dreamweaver, how is she doing? I hope things have settled down for her now..If you see her, say hello.


I will say hello - I'm planning on getting together with her and Gerry when we're in Texas next month for our family reunion. She's still very busy - but some of it is to take care of herself and Gerry with physical therapy, etc. Her Mom is in assisted living, but Jynx is still over there quite often.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I will say hello - I'm planning on getting together with her and Gerry when we're in Texas next month for our family reunion. She's still very busy - but some of it is to take care of herself and Gerry with physical therapy, etc. Her Mom is in assisted living, but Jynx is still over there quite often.


Say hello for me too. I'm so glad her mother is in assisted living now, but know that Dreamweaver would still be visiting her often. Big Hugs for her.

Speaking of you being from Chicago and I know Dreamweaver lived there too. A man behind us on the plane from Dublin to Glasgow said that he had lived in NY City and Chicago and his favorite was Chicago. He loved the downtown area especially. Thought you would want to know.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Wow- here they say start around 4 months- and introduce the foods most likely to cause allergies by 6 months.


It keeps changing here depending on what the pediatrician's are suggesting. When my kids were little, the dr'.s gave suggested times - 6 mos for cereals, fruits - 9 mos for meats and vegetables, but we did our own thing depending on the child - middle daughter preferred solids to milk so she got more sooner. The oldest grandchild got solids at 4 mos - the youngest grandchild it was suggested to wait until 6 mos....it changes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing ok ish . They are trying another chemo so it's another waiting game and he's not getting out much at the moment . But he's making plans for his wedding anniversary which is just over a week away . We are all going back to the place they had the wedding reception


A year already- hope it is good day for you all- and that he has energy that day.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> His sister my neice is very guilt ridden but the medical people and social workers told her it was the best decision , she is also putting up with a lot of not very nice comments . There is a very large house and money involved so you can imagine what comments they are . What people are not thinking about is that the money is going to pay for the very nice place nephew is living at . Told her to take her two children and go on holiday that will give the busybodies something to gossip about :XD:


I'm not sure why it is that people feel the need to spend their time on other people's notice and then to actually verbalize comments is beyond me --- she should certainly go on vacation and let their tongues wag away!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> There is always more that I can do that never gets done as well. I get tired and need rest. I seem to have no trouble falling asleep most nights.
> We had snowflakes in the air yesterday. That was crazy.
> Yesterday I helped a family with a fruit tray and vegetable tray for a celebration today. I will help set up and serve at the party today and clean up as well.
> 
> ...


Mary, Yes please for the hospital address -- and find out if they can get boxes too. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing ok ish . They are trying another chemo so it's another waiting game and he's not getting out much at the moment . But he's making plans for his wedding anniversary which is just over a week away . We are all going back to the place they had the wedding reception


Wish them Happy Anniversary from me. Hope they get the next chemo sorted for him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It keeps changing here depending on what the pediatrician's are suggesting. When my kids were little, the dr'.s gave suggested times - 6 mos for cereals, fruits - 9 mos for meats and vegetables, but we did our own thing depending on the child - middle daughter preferred solids to milk so she got more sooner. The oldest grandchild got solids at 4 mos - the youngest grandchild it was suggested to wait until 6 mos....it changes.


Vicky has been telling me what the recommendations are now- and I saw in the paper today that a paediatric conference yesterday was making the same recommendations (mind you Vicky should be right up to date!).

The biggest surprise I got was that they are now saying that early introduction to foods most likely to cause allergic reactions are better done early- we were told later. Otherwise much as I would expect- basically be lead by the child and there needs. Maryanne didn't gain weight (not that you would think that now!) so she was started early and loved them right from the start (much easier for her with the cleft palate to eat than drink). And then when I managed to go away for a weekend when she was around Elizabeth's age without her bottles she loved the cup so that was the end of bottles for her.
When she went in to have her palate repaired at 13 months I had to ask them for proper food- they wanted to give her mashed stuff and she was eating the same as us by then. Mind you she went to purees again for a few weeks after the surgery of course-and that was harder as she ate so much.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Say hello for me too. I'm so glad her mother is in assisted living now, but know that Dreamweaver would still be visiting her often. Big Hugs for her.
> 
> Speaking of you being from Chicago and I know Dreamweaver lived there too. A man behind us on the plane from Dublin to Glasgow said that he had lived in NY City and Chicago and his favorite was Chicago. He loved the downtown area especially. Thought you would want to know.


Downtown Chicago has become a major draw since the former Mayor Daly (son not father) did so many great things for the cultural arts and Millenium Park and the lakefront. Still more great stuff going on except for the crime rates (which are mostly south of the city) but beginning to spill into the major shopping and restaurant areas. I'm not sure yet about the current mayor -- some politicians know how to make cronyism work for the city and others just use it to their own advantage.

I've adopted the city as my new hometown as I've lived here twice as long as my real hometown and there isn't any family there in Iowa anymore - just classmates and that's the only draw back to there.

We'd be glad to have any travelers come our way and would love being the travel guide.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you are going to be busy busy too , you definitely need to be careful as there seems to be a pattern , falling pregnant or just falling don't think you would want to do either one


Sonja, if I get pregnant I'll make a fortune selling my story to the newspapers!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I stopped at Bella s home yesterday and dropped off a few things for the family. I wasn't sure if they needed toilet paper so I brought some so the kids would have it. The dad was home for about 12 hours in order to attend Faith s confirmation. He said he didn't know if they needed anything either. He did take the girls dress shopping for today's confirmation and said he didn't realize how much that involves with girls. His wife was surprised that he got 3 dresses instead of 1. The store was running a deal to buy 1 and get the next 1 for a penny. Also found one so cheap on clearance so he got 3 dresses. One is for today and one is for Faith s 8th grade graduation in about 2 weeks and the other will be used for Maddie s graduation pictures next year. Maddie will graduate from high school next year. She has problems with seizures and is the 3rd child with major medical issues.
> 
> Bella s family has shared her hospital address and says she likes to get mail. If anyone would like to send her a card PM me and I would like to share how you could do that. I think the parents would be delighted to see how many people think about Bella and pray for her.
> 
> I'm sure that poor man doesn't know if he's on his head or his heels, never mind knowing what he needs to buy when he goes shopping.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Mary, Yes please for the hospital address -- and find out if they can get boxes too. Thanks.


I sent you a private message on Facebook.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

angelam said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped at Bella s home yesterday and dropped off a few things for the family. I wasn't sure if they needed toilet paper so I brought some so the kids would have it. The dad was home for about 12 hours in order to attend Faith s confirmation. He said he didn't know if they needed anything either. He did take the girls dress shopping for today's confirmation and said he didn't realize how much that involves with girls. His wife was surprised that he got 3 dresses instead of 1. The store was running a deal to buy 1 and get the next 1 for a penny. Also found one so cheap on clearance so he got 3 dresses. One is for today and one is for Faith s 8th grade graduation in about 2 weeks and the other will be used for Maddie s graduation pictures next year. Maddie will graduate from high school next year. She has problems with seizures and is the 3rd child with major medical issues.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, Hope Hannah has a marvelous time in Spain. A great opportunity for her. I found the Spanish people to be very friendly.

Here is some information on Loch Lohmand that I just found from the brochure for the boat cruise. It is Scotland's first National Park described by many as the "Queen of Scottish Lochs" and is also known as "the Gateway to The Highlands."

This is the information about that gorgeous Cameron House that Kate told you about. It was built in the 18th century by the Smollett family. In 1989 the Craigendarroch Timeshare Company bought it and spent over 20 million pounds to convert it into a 5 star hotel and leisure complex. In 1998 the De Vere Hotel group bought it for 16 million pounds. Pavarotti, Cher Michael Jackson, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Clint Eastwood and Sean Connery are a few of the celebrities who stayed there. Wish we could have stayed there but imagine the price is way up there. Just checked and it is $290 USD (about 201 pounds) in October for 1 King-sized bed. It boasts a golf course that straddles the lowlands and the highlands.

Up to 100 million gallons (4,500 million liters) of water is abstracted from Loch Lomond each day to boost water supplies in central Scotland.

There are 200 different species of birds inhabiting or visiting Loch Lomond, including golden eagles. You can also see the largest grouse in the world that breeds on two of the more secluded islands. On one of the islands, Lady Arran introduced wallabies and bred them in the 1950's. It says you can still see them roaming the islands. Here's for the fishing people, there are 14 different species of fish, the most famous being salmon and sea trout. The most important fish is the "Powan" a rare fresh water herring trapped in the lake during the last ice age and it adapted to its new fresh water environment.

I looked for the wallabies but didn't see any. That would have been fun, especially if not expecting them. They didn't say anything about them on the tour, I read it in the brochure.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> He is actually pretty good at housework and shopping.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Sending a PM re Bella.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Downtown Chicago has become a major draw since the former Mayor Daly (son not father) did so many great things for the cultural arts and Millenium Park and the lakefront. Still more great stuff going on except for the crime rates (which are mostly south of the city) but beginning to spill into the major shopping and restaurant areas. I'm not sure yet about the current mayor -- some politicians know how to make cronyism work for the city and others just use it to their own advantage.
> 
> I've adopted the city as my new hometown as I've lived here twice as long as my real hometown and there isn't any family there in Iowa anymore - just classmates and that's the only draw back to there.
> 
> We'd be glad to have any travelers come our way and would love being the travel guide.


DH has been there a few times to hear music. I hope to visit some time. Went there as a teenager with girlfriends to hear gospel singing groups and remember eating cold pizza in our hotel room for breakfast. Mind you, we loved doing that. :XD: :XD: :XD: Hope the current mayor works out and can curb the crime to keep it from spreading. That will certainly impact tourism and locals from wanting to go out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Grey and rain off and on 3 hours east of Sam.


 :shock: Was just watching the weather as David left it on, he's headed to the brewery (Budweiser) in Ft. Collins to pick up a load and head to Moorhead, MN then on to Tekonsha, MI, and you all had SNOW in Cleveland! I hope it doesn't come here, and at least the snow is less damaging than hail. But still... :roll:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> another one what? --- sam


Stroke, once one has occured, it's not unusual for another within the year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> DD lived in Houston for a while so I had several trips out there and got to see a lot in that area. We had a couple of days in Austin one time which I enjoyed but I'd love to go back and explore Texas a bit more. Problem is, it's such a large state so I'd only ever see a tiny portion of it.


That's no joke, it's a huge state, took us almost 10 hours just to get to Oklahoma from San Antonio, it took us less time to get from Oklahoma to Wyoming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Some of it is the difference between countries. Our second amendment to our constitution is the right to own and bear arms. Canada and Australia don't have that. It makes it harder to understand. And some here don't understand it, either. Some just don't believe in guns. No, there should not have been any found in carry on luggage. Certainly not with any chambered ammunition! Even if you are a competitor in target or clay pidgeon competitions, you have special regulations to follow for the guns/shotguns/rifles to be transported on the airlines. My understanding for those situations is that the firing pin must be removed and sent ahead, and the gun must be transported in the baggage compartment.


And only a Gun Shop can mail hand guns and rifles, and it has to be sent Registered mail so that it's tracked step by step the whole trip. I know hunters have to really follow a lot of detailed instructions when traveling with their rifles, I don't know what all they are, but I know that they are extremely tight regs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Of course they had to try! :XD: Poor Giz. I'm laughing too! I can just picture it!


 :XD: Hopefully the itching will pass quickly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just a quick post to say I probably won't be on today....eyes acting up and extremely sensitie to light. Wearing super dark glasses and sitting in the dark. Crappy dry eye flare up. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say I probably won't be on today....eyes acting up and extremely sensitie to light. Wearing super dark glasses and sitting in the dark. Crappy dry eye flare up. TTYL


So sorry to hear about your eyes. Hope you have something to soothe them and if not, that you can someone tomorrow to get something. Maybe a pharmacist could recommend something you could get over the counter today.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm caught up again! Page 13. It is almost 4:30pm and I am getting hungry. DH is working afternoon shift this weekend. Hmmm, Arby's, McDonalds, Mr. Heros? Nothing sounds good. But, I will need to figure it out soon. Need to eat. I also need to do some laundry that needs to go back in the RV, and wash the new sheets I bought for out there. We have a regular short queen mattress on the bed in there, which is supposed to be 4" shorter than a regular queen. The sheets I have used for years are regular queen sized, but the pockets of the fitted sheet barely come down around the corner of the mattress. So I measured the mattress, and the depth, and bought new sheets. We will see. And since DH kicks the covers all night long, the top sheet and blanket never stay on any bed he sleeps in. I have been thinking about doing some beading, too. We will see. When I turned the computer on, I was going to see if I could find a small 12V box fan. Haven't done that yet, either!
> 
> See you later!


David is hard on the sheets too, drives me crazy. :roll: 
Sometimes even those elastic garter things don't even keep the sheets on. 
If you find a 12V fan, let me know please, I did find a batter operated fan for David to use in the truck, at Walmart, they had 3 sizes, I got the little one since it's just for when he's sleeping, he said it works okay, but if the inverter in the sleeper of the truck works, a 12V would be more efficient I think.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> No, usually gone by middle of July. We have had such warm weather that it is melting much faster than it should, thus filling our reservoirs (we are a desert) now but evaporating them quicker than usual. We will have drought conditions by September unless we get much more rain. Our tallest mountain in this chain is Mt. Nebo, on the right in the picture of two mountains, 11928 ft / 3636 m, followed by Mt. Timpanogos, which is 169 feet shorter. I see Mt. Timp out the window every morning as I work in the surgical suite. Thanks for asking.


It was so beautiful when we drove through Utah, and the variety of landscape was amazing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> No, usually gone by middle of July. We have had such warm weather that it is melting much faster than it should, thus filling our reservoirs (we are a desert) now but evaporating them quicker than usual. We will have drought conditions by September unless we get much more rain. Our tallest mountain in this chain is Mt. Nebo, on the right in the picture of two mountains, 11928 ft / 3636 m, followed by Mt. Timpanogos, which is 169 feet shorter. I see Mt. Timp out the window every morning as I work in the surgical suite. Thanks for asking.


It was so beautiful when we drove through Utah, and the variety of landscape was amazing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, healing energy for your eyes. Gotta run I have to sponges celebrating sobriety birthdays this morning. One 35 years and one 6 years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Shirley!!! Waving at you, it's so good to see you back, I'm so glad you and Pat are doing well, better a cane than toppling over, I hope you get a definitive answer on the balance soon though, it has to be a bit disconcerting. It is fun exploring new areas isn't it? David and I love to do that, just take a road and see where it goes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, healing energy for your eyes. Gotta run I have to sponges celebrating sobriety birthdays this morning. One 35 years and one 6 years.


Congratulations for your sponsorees, if that is the correct name. 6 yrs. and 35. Wonderful. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David is hard on the sheets too, drives me crazy. :roll:
> Sometimes even those elastic garter things don't even keep the sheets on.
> If you find a 12V fan, let me know please, I did find a batter operated fan for David to use in the truck, at Walmart, they had 3 sizes, I got the little one since it's just for when he's sleeping, he said it works okay, but if the inverter in the sleeper of the truck works, a 12V would be more efficient I think.


Took a while to get used to but when we lived in Germany, the mattresses were two twin sized side by side. Separate sheets and separate blankets. Sure solved that problem. Now back in the States it is easier to cuddle, but much harder to sleep. DH pulls the blankets down and puts his heavy legs and feet on top and I wake up and have a real struggle to pull them up, or it goes the opposite, where I want them up and he pulls them down. I kept the separate duvets from Germany so if he is hot and I need a cover, I use my twin size feather duvet. Guess there are advantages and disadvantages to both ways, but you do sleep better the German way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was hard to sleep, and I am still pretty tired.


I'm sure, the emotional stress when something like that goes on is enough to wipe one out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Rookie, that sounds like a wonderful experience for your granddaughters to experience that special lunch that you had with your children.

Congratulations on the up-coming twins for your niece (Goddaughter).

Hope your DD has a wonderful Alaskan cruise. We were going to go to Alaska and across Canada on the train until Scotland came up. One never knows, perhaps for our 60th anniversary if we are so lucky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> His sister my neice is very guilt ridden but the medical people and social workers told her it was the best decision , she is also putting up with a lot of not very nice comments . There is a very large house and money involved so you can imagine what comments they are . What people are not thinking about is that the money is going to pay for the very nice place nephew is living at . Told her to take her two children and go on holiday that will give the busybodies something to gossip about :XD:


Poor girl, she did what was best, her children do not need to be subjected to his verbal abuse or other issues, and I'm sure she's not equipped to be able to handle him and give him the care he needs, give her a big hug from me. He's happy now and being well taken care of, and as you said, it's not as though he's not getting his share of the inheritance, at least this way he's not blowing it, he's being well taken care of with it, that is the most important thing. 
I agree, a holiday with the children is just the thing, tell those busybodies to to mind their own households and let her be. I'm sure they have things that they are neglecting with the time they are spending criticizing her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> So are they expecting her to take him into her house? Or live alone with help coming in? What business is it of others as long as he is being cared for?
> Especially as he is so happy there it seems the best decision. Also if something should happen to her he will still be cared for instead of facing yet another major upheaval.


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sam it was far more serious perhaps than you realise. No way was I going out.


Oh dear, that must have been so upsetting that it was so serious. Good thing you called the police or who knows what could have happened. Hope today is better and that you will be able to get rested. Terrible when something like that happens and quite scary. Unnerving in many ways. Hope there won't be a repeat and that things are settled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> There is always more that I can do that never gets done as well. I get tired and need rest. I seem to have no trouble falling asleep most nights.
> We had snowflakes in the air yesterday. That was crazy.
> Yesterday I helped a family with a fruit tray and vegetable tray for a celebration today. I will help set up and serve at the party today and clean up as well.
> 
> ...


LOL! Poor guy, but sounds like he did a great job with the dress shopping, and he thought things through enough to get the 3 different dresses, that's awesome, a lot of Dads would have just gotten the one dress and gotten out of there. 
Toilet paper is always a good thing, and it never goes bad if it isn't needed right away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Hope no one got hurt.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Joy, I agree with every word you say. My kids keep asking why I keep on working - the answer is I enjoy it, and it's nice to think I can still do the job and can help out when needed. I figure when I get too old and decrepit to do the job they won't keep asking me! Looks like that won't be happening any time soon though, I got called in at short notice last week. They have one girl just starting maternity leave, the one who's covering for her just announced that she's pregnant too and therefore didn't want to do the extra hours. Then one lady fell at her home and broke her arm and another one fell and broke her jaw! I'm being very careful!


Wow, you better find some bubble wrap just in case! Those poor women. Where do you work?
I often thought I would like to work casual but that's not an option unless I leave home to do northern relief & I've decided I don't want to do that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> We've just had Vicky's in-laws here (he is going to do our kitchen for us) and Carol and I were talking about how much nicer it is. And the delight in watching her that we don't remember to the same extent with our own. But some of tha tof course is time- it is 30 years since Vicky was Elizabeth's age after all.


& we were also so much busier when our kids were small. In addition to everything I do now, I had a full time job so it seemed the time just flew by. Now there time just to sit & watch the antics.
Yesterday I took the GKs over to feed the horse carrots, good thing I still have some from last years garden, & Addison was driving the little jeep around the yard trying to keep up with Zack on the mini bike , the jeep goes 3.5 km/hr & the bike maybe 10 at the most. They were having such fun


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> His sister my neice is very guilt ridden but the medical people and social workers told her it was the best decision , she is also putting up with a lot of not very nice comments . There is a very large house and money involved so you can imagine what comments they are . What people are not thinking about is that the money is going to pay for the very nice place nephew is living at . Told her to take her two children and go on holiday that will give the busybodies something to gossip about :XD:


The busybodies need to be told they could look after him if it's such a good idea for her to do so. Good grief. I hope your niece can just tune it out. Some people need a boot in the behind!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry, Gwen. Take care.


Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say I probably won't be on today....eyes acting up and extremely sensitie to light. Wearing super dark glasses and sitting in the dark. Crappy dry eye flare up. TTYL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He was living with her and so was her dad . This came about a few year ago when niece lost her husband and mother in the same year . I think once she stops feeling guilty she will ignore the stupid comments


That poor woman has had it tough enough without getting static from the busybodies. Are her children quite young? I would think a single mom with 2 kids has more than enough on her plate without being sole caregiver for her brother too. I'm glad she has you for support & common sense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh dear. :-(


It all worked out, Cathy!- I was not able to get onto KP last night, the link was down, only website affected.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, it is so hard when handicapped folks live all their lives with parents. When the parents pass, they have no support system. My daughter manages a group home for mentally handicapped folks. They have a family and a home. The residents visit with their families whenever they wish. But if the resident loses a family member, they have their housemates - their friends - to support them. It is a gift to their handicapped children for parents to plan for the future. Tell your niece to hold her head up and know that she is helping your nephew gain some independence. I am always amazed that the people who are critics are not the people who step up to help!


My BILs brother went to school with me, when we were 17 he was I a terrible car accident leaving him handicapped. The dad insisted he live at home with them, which he did for about 25 yrs. He vegetated there. When the dad died, the rest of the family told their mom that none of them were prepared to take him in when something happened to her so he went to program in Lloydminster. They got him a job, washing dishes in one place & putting flyers together for the newspaper in another. He eventually met a handicapped woman & they got married. My BlL helps them alot managing their finances but between the 2 they seem to do ok. I would never have thought he would manage on his own or get married


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing ok ish . They are trying another chemo so it's another waiting game and he's not getting out much at the moment . But he's making plans for his wedding anniversary which is just over a week away . We are all going back to the place they had the wedding reception


Goodness, that year has gone fast! Congratulations to your DS#1 and his DW, on that milestone. I forget, is it the paper wedding?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing ok ish . They are trying another chemo so it's another waiting game and he's not getting out much at the moment . But he's making plans for his wedding anniversary which is just over a week away . We are all going back to the place they had the wedding reception


 :thumbup: Hope the new drug will work miracles. Hope you have a nice family celebration.

How's your DH doing these days?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Shirley!!! Waving at you, it's so good to see you back, I'm so glad you and Pat are doing well, better a cane than toppling over, I hope you get a definitive answer on the balance soon though, it has to be a bit disconcerting. It is fun exploring new areas isn't it? David and I love to do that, just take a road and see where it goes.


It is nice to be back. I feel so good about talking to you all again. I am really busy right now editing the posts as we go along on 4 workshops - keeps me hopping. I also am trying to finish a stashbuster bag to take to the Senior center on Wednesday. I want to get it finished - I find if I set myself a finish time I do usually manage to finish.

I am finishing the straps and then once they are attached it is finished. I have been asked to do another one for a friend so will likely start that next. I have a sweater with only one sleeve to finish but it is too heavy for this part of the world right now so have all summer to finish it. This area is great for worsted weight sweaters - so nice not to have to wear cold winter wear. I have made myself quite a few acrylic, worsted weight sweaters and tunics and they are perfect for this climate.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Son is doing ok ish . They are trying another chemo so it's another waiting game and he's not getting out much at the moment . But he's making plans for his wedding anniversary which is just over a week away . We are all going back to the place they had the wedding reception


I can't believe that a year has passed since they married. Seems like just a couple of months ago. Hope that he enjoys the anniversary celebration.

Of course, I didn't mean just him--I meant his wife too.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

double post - darn it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing good in the mornings, but they are very early mornings, so definitely transitioning. Think I'm over it but then it hits. Went to the movie with DH last night and could hardly sit through it I was so tired and uncomfortable. Spent the time rubbing my legs and wishing I was in bed. :XD: :XD: :XD: AND I love going to the movies. It was all I could do to keep from moaning out loud. I'm getting to be like those little old men who fall asleep in church or the movies. I'm going to try using the sun lamp I got for energy this morning and see if that helps. Forgot all about it till I saw it sitting there this morning.
> 
> Scotland was worth all the jet lag though and would do it again at the drop of a hat. Not long from now we leave for Germany, Austria, and Italy.


Sounds like you're just going to get over this jet-lag and you'll be into another but then it will sure be worth it. It's a very busy year for you and Bill. Enjoy your travelling while you can.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm sure, the emotional stress when something like that goes on is enough to wipe one out.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I wonder if that's why so many more are allergic to peanuts now? A while ago it wasn't to be given until much older maybe they need to build tolerance with early exposure?
I often wnder if the many food allergies today aren't related to chemicals rather than foods themselves as I don't remember anyone having peanut allergy when I was young. OR bee sting allergies for that matter.

I recently saw something n Facebook that said, If my child can't bring peanut butter to school, your child can't bring communicable diseases, get vaccinated.
I thought that was quite good!



darowil said:


> Vicky has been telling me what the recommendations are now- and I saw in the paper today that a paediatric conference yesterday was making the same recommendations (mind you Vicky should be right up to date!).
> 
> The biggest surprise I got was that they are now saying that early introduction to foods most likely to cause allergic reactions are better done early- we were told later. Otherwise much as I would expect- basically be lead by the child and there needs. Maryanne didn't gain weight (not that you would think that now!) so she was started early and loved them right from the start (much easier for her with the cleft palate to eat than drink). And then when I managed to go away for a weekend when she was around Elizabeth's age without her bottles she loved the cup so that was the end of bottles for her.
> When she went in to have her palate repaired at 13 months I had to ask them for proper food- they wanted to give her mashed stuff and she was eating the same as us by then. Mind you she went to purees again for a few weeks after the surgery of course-and that was harder as she ate so much.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I will say hello - I'm planning on getting together with her and Gerry when we're in Texas next month for our family reunion. She's still very busy - but some of it is to take care of herself and Gerry with physical therapy, etc. Her Mom is in assisted living, but Jynx is still over there quite often.


Thanks for letting us know. It must be such a relief for her to know that her mom is being cared for in assisted living. I think she was getting run down from tearing all over the place helping her mom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear, that must have been so upsetting that it was so serious. Good thing you called the police or who knows what could have happened. Hope today is better and that you will be able to get rested. Terrible when something like that happens and quite scary. Unnerving in many ways. Hope there won't be a repeat and that things are settled.


All seems quiet, thank goodness. Just the problem of not being able to get onto KP last night.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is actually pretty good at housework and shopping.


I can't imagine sending my DH shopping for boys clothes, never mind looking for girls dresses! He must do very well


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Hope no one got hurt.


There were a couple of people injured, have no idea how badly.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> There is always more that I can do that never gets done as well. I get tired and need rest. I seem to have no trouble falling asleep most nights.
> 
> Bella s family has shared her hospital address and says she likes to get mail. If anyone would like to send her a card PM me and I would like to share how you could do that. I think the parents would be delighted to see how many people think about Bella and pray for her.
> 
> I have enjoyed seeing Luke with his bubbles and the beautiful scenery pictures lately. I haven't been home much to respond though. Today is another busy day for me then back to work tomorrow.


Pacer- am sending you a PM.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say I probably won't be on today....eyes acting up and extremely sensitie to light. Wearing super dark glasses and sitting in the dark. Crappy dry eye flare up. TTYL


Sorry to hear that Gwen. Sure hope it clears up soon. Just had a thought - would wet tea bags help?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope your eyes are better soon.

Julie, scary situation with the fight, hope they settle down. I wonder whereas wrong with KP. 

My router has been giving trube the last few days, ifpt was acting up probably 6 months ago so I bought a new one, then it stated working again but this morning to completely died. I had asked DS to hook it up but of course he was too busy last week anyway. Got the new one installed & everything working except the connection to my printer, fr some reason it won't "find" it. I have to round up a USB cable, I sure there's one here somewhere so I can print out Delberts fishing liscence- now you buy online & print them.

Betty sent me a FB friend request. It said something on there about her moving. Has anyone heard that? Or did I mis interpret something.

The smoke has really rolled in this past hour, very hazy & burns the eyes, I sure hope it doesn't stay around too long, just doesn't agree with me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is nice to be back. I feel so good about talking to you all again. I am really busy right now editing the posts as we go along on 4 workshops - keeps me hopping. I also am trying to finish a stashbuster bag to take to the Senior center on Wednesday. I want to get it finished - I find if I set myself a finish time I do usually manage to finish.
> 
> I am finishing the straps and then once they are attached it is finished. I have been asked to do another one for a friend so will likely start that next. I have a sweater with only one sleeve to finish but it is too heavy for this part of the world right now so have all summer to finish it. This area is great for worsted weight sweaters - so nice not to have to wear cold winter wear. I have made myself quite a few acrylic, worsted weight sweaters and tunics and they are perfect for this climate.


So nice, Shirley. The stashbuster bag is so pretty. A great idea to use up all the leftovers.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I sent you a private message on Facebook.


Got it --- thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> DH has been there a few times to hear music. I hope to visit some time. Went there as a teenager with girlfriends to hear gospel singing groups and remember eating cold pizza in our hotel room for breakfast. Mind you, we loved doing that. :XD: :XD: :XD: Hope the current mayor works out and can curb the crime to keep it from spreading. That will certainly impact tourism and locals from wanting to go out.


Let me know when you're heading this way. We'd love to have you stay with us -- we're close to trains into the city so a good "jump off" place for everything.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say I probably won't be on today....eyes acting up and extremely sensitie to light. Wearing super dark glasses and sitting in the dark. Crappy dry eye flare up. TTYL


Oh no. Hope rest helps it as well as eye drops!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, hope neighbors remain quiet.
Daralene, thank you. I have to laugh as I now sleep with Maya, and Dobies are Velcro dogs. She always has to be touching me. Good thing I'm a twin and have plenty of cuddling practice!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for letting us know. It must be such a relief for her to know that her mom is being cared for in assisted living. I think she was getting run down from tearing all over the place helping her mom.


Along with her own health worries and Gerry's, she sure had her hands' full and still does. I'm looking forward to catching up. I need to get busy and start making all the plans and getting some dates with her firmed up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope your eyes are better soon.
> 
> Julie, scary situation with the fight, hope they settle down. I wonder whereas wrong with KP.
> 
> ...


Bonnie - that was probably my posting on her wall about the "move into her house" . I think one of the last updates from Betty was that daughter (Angie) was moving into their home while getting their own house ready.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, I had just finished counting stitches on my project bag thinking I could do that with scrap yarn! Here is a pic.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Wow, you better find some bubble wrap just in case! Those poor women. Where do you work?
> I often thought I would like to work casual but that's not an option unless I leave home to do northern relief & I've decided I don't want to do that.


Bubble wrap ready and I'm being very careful about sitting on that chair!!
I work at a small private clinic nearby, about a five minute drive, so it's very easy to get to. A lovely old house with a beautiful garden, so a nice place to work.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Bonnie - that was probably my posting on her wall about the "move into her house" . I think one of the last updates from Betty was that daughter (Angie) was moving into their home while getting their own house ready.


Oh, yes, I knew her daughter. Was staying with her for a while. Forgot about that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

We had fun times with tea party and then Beauty Salon where every barret, pin, clip was in someone's hair!

Time for a nap as the rest of the family heads out to the ballgame (I'm afraid they're going to freeze out there today - not yet 50F degrees outside yet. But DS is an avid Cubs fan and wants to introduce his girl's (wife and two daughters) to the sport. I think the girls are really too young for any real appreciation - but they're starting which I hope are many good memories.

Lunch at the Choo Choo was chaos, but fun! Then back at home and having fun until dinner then more fun before bed.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday, Bonnie! Enjoy the day!


~~~Belated Birthday Greetings to you, Bonnie! Enjoy the dayS...nothing like stretching out the celebration! SO glad you were born! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Martina, hope your sister is feeling well and enjoying some peaceful time now.

Rookie, sure looks like fun with your DGC. Chaos, but the good kind. Know what you were talking about with freezing. We just had a good hail storm.

Darowil, how are you coming with your walking and accompanying pain? Love the photo of the 4 generations. Your daughter sure looks like you IMHO. What a precious baby. I sure miss the days of a wee one like that. Wee DGC that is, not my own baby. :shock: 

Bonnie, what a gorgeous Mother's Day green sapphire pendant. I'll bet it will be beautiful on you.

Sugarsugar, those are great photos of Serena and pooch. Thanks for sharing. Can't get over how big she is now. For those wondering, I am catching up a little on last week's KTP. Just skimming for photos. Missed a lot but somehow saw Julie's photos of Buenos Aires and the gloves. They are really wonderful. Just saw the later photo of your dog close up. Would love a dog like that.

Nicho, what a gorgeous sunset. Do hope you are over that cold by now.

Oh dear just read about the quake in Christ Church. Julie, I know it must put you ill at ease with your family being there. I'm thinking they are ok since you haven't mentioned it in the new KTP. Thank goodness for that, but their nerves must have been on edge. Love the spectacular photos of the Iguasu Falls.

Bonnie, as cold as it has been you already have green onions and asparagus. Did they winter over?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thought you might enjoy seeing the bells left in the castle, Dunrobin, in Stoke on Trent. One bell for the bedroom and one for the dressing room and each one with the name for each so they knew who to send and where.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I admire you , Bonnie and Mary for all that you 3 do and achieve , think it might be catching as Gwen is also busy busy lately , wish it would come this way I wouldn't mind catching some . I'm like Sharon always seems to be more that needs doing


Me too, and *Bonnie* I apologise if you thought I was disbelieving you, not a bit of it, just my warped sense of humour - I am often in awe of all you get done! Tonight I'm jiggered as I had Luke all afternoon, then had to clean my fridge freezer inside and out, as they are replacing it tomorrow as it is faulty. DH can't understand why I would clean it as it's going to be scrapped, but there was no way I was having the affront of it going out of here dirty....is it me? :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine sending my DH shopping for boys clothes, never mind looking for girls dresses! He must do very well


He did extremely well. The girls helped each other to pick out what they wanted. He found great bargains so ended up with 3 dresses. He is a wonderful and patient dad and stern in a subtle way when needed with the kids. He is so appreciative and has no problem saying thanks and giving a hug. Today I went up front with their family for Faith's special moment during confirmation. I went up for two other children as well. I gave my gift for Faith to her dad as I knew I wouldn't see her after the service.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, just saw your post about the Cameron House and I believe that is the one in my photo. What a luxurious place. I just looked it up and saw the beauty of the inside. WOW That would be some experience to stay there.
> 
> Where did you go with "The Girls" when you went to Glasgow? Did you Tell Anne that I tried Haggis? DH and I still can't believe we did it. We certainly had no intention of trying it although we wanted to do all things Scottish. I'm glad we did it. It was surprisingly good compared to what we were expecting.
> 
> Thanks again for making my trip so wonderful by coming in to meet me.


Believe me, the pleasure was all mine! Last week, with the girls, we went for afternoon tea with a voucher which DS#2 had given me for 4 for Mother's Day. Yes I did tell Anne that you had tried haggis and she said she was very impressed! It's really just like a spicy minced meat and not anywhere near the disgusting thing that people expect!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Wish them Happy Anniversary from me. Hope they get the next chemo sorted for him.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> It is nice to be back. I feel so good about talking to you all again. I am really busy right now editing the posts as we go along on 4 workshops - keeps me hopping. I also am trying to finish a stashbuster bag to take to the Senior center on Wednesday. I want to get it finished - I find if I set myself a finish time I do usually manage to finish.
> 
> I am finishing the straps and then once they are attached it is finished. I have been asked to do another one for a friend so will likely start that next. I have a sweater with only one sleeve to finish but it is too heavy for this part of the world right now so have all summer to finish it. This area is great for worsted weight sweaters - so nice not to have to wear cold winter wear. I have made myself quite a few acrylic, worsted weight sweaters and tunics and they are perfect for this climate.


It is a pleasure to be hearing from you again and seeing your wonderful pictures.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say I probably won't be on today....eyes acting up and extremely sensitie to light. Wearing super dark glasses and sitting in the dark. Crappy dry eye flare up. TTYL


Hope it clears up quickly. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

This morning Scott, Bella's dad, told me that the superbella facebook site is taking off. He is loving it. He said they even had followers from Australia. I told him that I thought they were some of my knitting friends. He thought that was so neat. I did let him know that some of you have the address for mailing cards to Bella. He is excited to see the cards coming in for her. It will really make Bella's day as well as her parents. It will give them something to talk about that is much less stressful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope your eyes are better soon.
> 
> Julie, scary situation with the fight, hope they settle down. I wonder whereas wrong with KP.
> 
> ...


The server has been down several times lately- it is a bit frustrating.
I am sorry you have bad smoke, but of course it will travel.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, hope neighbors remain quiet.
> Daralene, thank you. I have to laugh as I now sleep with Maya, and Dobies are Velcro dogs. She always has to be touching me. Good thing I'm a twin and have plenty of cuddling practice!


Thanks. Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, I had just finished counting stitches on my project bag thinking I could do that with scrap yarn! Here is a pic.


I love that bag Joy- did you knit it?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had fun times with tea party and then Beauty Salon where every barret, pin, clip was in someone's hair!
> 
> Time for a nap as the rest of the family heads out to the ballgame (I'm afraid they're going to freeze out there today - not yet 50F degrees outside yet. But DS is an avid Cubs fan and wants to introduce his girl's (wife and two daughters) to the sport. I think the girls are really too young for any real appreciation - but they're starting which I hope are many good memories.
> 
> Lunch at the Choo Choo was chaos, but fun! Then back at home and having fun until dinner then more fun before bed.


Lovely photo!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i now have an advertisement for a Shark potator powered lift-away - now available in two sizes. who was it that just bought a new one? --- sam


~~~We got a Shark earlier this year...LOVE IT! It is light weight and easy to maneuver. And it picks up well. $$well-spent in my mind :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Me too, and *Bonnie* I apologise if you thought I was disbelieving you, not a bit of it, just my warped sense of humour - I am often in awe of all you get done! Tonight I'm jiggered as I had Luke all afternoon, then had to clean my fridge freezer inside and out, as they are replacing it tomorrow as it is faulty. DH can't understand why I would clean it as it's going to be scrapped, but there was no way I was having the affront of it going out of here dirty....is it me? :lol:


I would do the same. DH laughs at me too. If I ever had someone help me clean I would clean first. Crazy...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would do the same. DH laughs at me too. If I ever had someone help me clean I would clean first. Crazy...


And of course if I was that good a housekeeper it wouldn't have needed cleaning! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Believe me, the pleasure was all mine! Last week, with the girls, we went for afternoon tea with a voucher which DS#2 had given me for 4 for Mother's Day. Yes I did tell Anne that you had tried haggis and she said she was very impressed! It's really just like a spicy minced meat and not anywhere near the disgusting thing that people expect!


Yes, if they just don't know what the meat is. My friend in Germany lived through the war and she told me they left no part of the animal unused. Lung was a favorite. She had a near death experience from being in the part of Berlin that went through starvation. Having not gone through that, I'm afraid we are a little spoiled.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> And of course if I was that good a housekeeper it wouldn't have needed cleaning! :lol:


 :XD: :XD: :XD: I find the fridge gets dirty instantly after cleaning it.

At least that's my thinking and I'm sticking to it. ;-)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunday 15 May '16

Today is Straw Hat Day. Straw Hat Day marks the point when your day-to-day felt hats should be put away (until the Felt Hat Day on September 15th), and when you start start to wear a straw hat instead to keep cool (in both senses of the word!); modern research has tended to show, however, that straw hats arent nescessarily any cooler or better protection from the sun than other hat types.

I can still hear my mother and sisters ask - "are my seams straight".

Today is Nylon Stockings Day. Some holidays are there to celebrate events of momentous cultural significance; others are there to remind us of the little things in life. Nylon Stockings Day is very much in the second category, and a particularly quirky holiday it is too.

As might be guessed from the name, this is a day in which women across the world can celebrate stockings  a major part of day-to-day fashion for many women.

The stocking has come to represent a large number of different concepts, from femininity to sexuality, and so we should not be too surprised to find that there are people willing to celebrate it. Granted, setting an entire day aside may seem an excessive measure to some people, but that is business as usual with holidays  what is just another date on the calendar to one person may be a red-letter day to another.

Today is Chocolate Chip Day. Everybody loves chocolate chips! Theyre great in cookies, ice cream, crepes and even on their own as a treat. For Chocolate Chip Day, celebrate by making something really special with chocolate chips. If you have children, making cookies is a really easy and fun way to celebrate, and theyll enjoy eating them when theyre cooked as well! Mix things up by arranging the chocolate chips to make faces and other patterns so that when theyre cooked theyll be unique.

A great way to celebrate Chocolate Chip Day and really get into the spirit of things is to make something and share it with friends or neighbours. If they like your cooking, encourage them to make something with chocolate chips and share it with one of their friends, too. This way everyone can enjoy Chocolate Chip Day with some great tasting treats!

Chocolate Fondue

Serves 4 to 6
by Natalie

Ingredients

12 ounces semi-sweet chocolate chips
8 ounces heavy cream
2 tablespoons brewed coffee
2 tablespoons butter
1 tablespoon vanilla
1/8 teaspoon salt
Plenty of gluten-free dippers (see below for ideas; figure 8 to 10 bites per person)

Directions

1. Combine all ingredients in the top of a double boiler and stir until the chocolate and butter are melted and the mixture is combined and smooth.

2. Pour into a fondue pot (or slow cooker) and dip fruit, chocolate, candy, bacon, etc. into the mixture.

3. Gluten free dipper suggestions: miniature gluten-free chocolate candies, gluten-free marshmallows, strawberries, cherries, red apples, bacon, coconut macaroons, gluten-free cookies or cake cubes, banana slices, mandarin oranges.

http://www.biggirlssmallkitchen.com/2014/01/a-chocolate-fondue-party.html

What is the name of Charlie Browns sister?

Lucy
Sally
Marcie
Patty

Ben & Jerry originally considered getting into the bagel business, but the equipment was too expensive.

May 15
1981 - Jamie Lynn Sigler
1969 - Emmitt Smith

May 15, 1911
The Supreme Court ordered the dissolution of Standard Oil Company, ruling it was in violation of the Sherman Antitrust Act.

Answer: Sally Brown is the younger sister of Charlie Brown in the comic strip Peanuts by Charles Schulz. Charlie Brown's sister was the first character whose birth was recorded in the strip. She was introduced to the strip in 1959 and her final appearance was February 6, 2000, right before the farewell strip which appeared the next Sunday. Sally has flipped yellow hair with a cluster of curls and she wears a polka dot dress. Sally has a "take it easy" approach to life, preferring to slide by while doing as little work as possible. Sally has a strong crush on Charlie Brown's friend Linus Van Pelt, calling him her "Sweet Baboo."

What state's residents are known as Jayhawkers?

Kentucky
Oregon
Kansas
Oklahoma

Answer: Jayhawker is a term that came to prominence just before the American Civil War in Bleeding Kansas, where it was adopted by militant bands affiliated with the free-state cause. These bands, known as "Jayhawkers", were guerrilla fighters who often clashed with pro-slavery groups from Missouri known at the time as "Border Ruffians". After the Civil War, the word "Jayhawker" became synonymous with the people of Kansas. Today a modified version of the term, Jayhawk, is used as a nickname for a native-born Kansan, but more typically for a student, fan, or alumnus of the University of Kansas.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is as if I have been away for years. So glad to be back.


~~~

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: So glad to have you back!!! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the oregon coast is lovely - and what is really nice is that it is all public domain - there are no private beaches in oregon. the washington coast is very rugged and there is not a lot of beach access because of the ruggedness. and the water is cold. you would want to take route 101 up through californa, orgeon and washington - a very lovely drive with views of the pacific almost all the way. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I'll look that up, I'd love to go to Oregon, would love to go to the coast and up through Washington.
> Cody is so pretty, I want to spend a little time there one of these days, we usually just get gas and keep on going so that we can get to Yellowstone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now why is that? i do agree though. maybe it is because you can give them back when you get tired. --- sam



KateB said:


> Grandchildren are ten times better than your own! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is funny - you talked about the sweeper and the advertisement for shark shows up on my computer. it kind of bothers me that someone can do that - like someone is reading everything on my computer. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> That was me Sam. I love it. Great suction , not too noisy, and light weight.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Photos from the Trossachs National Park on our way to Loch Lomand.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I admire you , Bonnie and Mary for all that you 3 do and achieve , think it might be catching as Gwen is also busy busy lately , wish it would come this way I wouldn't mind catching some . I'm like Sharon always seems to be more that needs doing


Of course, there is always more that needs to be done, Sonja. But sometimes we just have to do what is absolutely necessary and let the rest keep until there is more time or it becomes so noticeable that even we can't stand it. lol

I have just now cleaned up after talking a mess in the fridge that ran out onto the floor. I was making rice custard pudding for lunch at the Center for Monday. I'd done all the math and came up with the best possible answer to get it cooked (in pans that fit into my oven) and refrigerated overnight so that I could transport to the work kitchen. HOWEVER, I ended up with severe times more custard than would fit into the baking dishes which should have been adequate to hold all of the ingredients. Wrong!!!! Now I have 2 extra, large, dishes of plain custard to serve also.

An then I'd planned to serve stir-fry for dinner tonight but have not yet chopped the vegetables for it. Fortunately, lunch was a little late after church so no one will starve before it's ready, I hope.

We had snow and very cold winds this morning before and after services today, but now the sun is shining brightly but the wind is still blowing. Tomorrow will likely be rather chilly also; hopefully up to 70F by Friday.

I'd better get back to reading for now. TTYL

Ohio Joy


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Typing in the dark, there has been a fight next door, and I called the Police. Someone is outside talking and I don't particularly want to get anymore involved.


Only just got to read this - late Sunday here - so am hoping it gets resolved. Rather frightening hearing altercations at night and close by, so hope you weren't too nervous to sleep later.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely to hear from you shirley and welcome back. you were missed. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> I do that all the time. Also am forgetting names. oh well.
> 
> We are enjoying the beautiful flowering shrubs and fruit trees on Vancouver Island. So different than Alberta where no one plants their gardens until after May 24th. The gardens here are absolutely gorgeous. I just love it here. Although the winters are a bit damp and quite chilly it is nothing like the bitter winter weather we had in Calgary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Of course, there is always more that needs to be done, Sonja. But sometimes we just have to do what is absolutely necessary and let the rest keep until there is more time or it becomes so noticeable that even we can't stand it. lol
> 
> I have just now cleaned up after talking a mess in the fridge that ran out onto the floor. I was making rice custard pudding for lunch at the Center for Monday. I'd done all the math and came up with the best possible answer to get it cooked (in pans that fit into my oven) and refrigerated overnight so that I could transport to the work kitchen. HOWEVER, I ended up with severe times more custard than would fit into the baking dishes which should have been adequate to hold all of the ingredients. Wrong!!!! Now I have 2 extra, large, dishes of plain custard to serve also.
> 
> ...


That is so strange to get snow in May. :shock:

Great job with the cooking even if you do have extra custard. Can you use that like Flan? What will you do with it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was said with tongue in cheek julie - no way would i have wanted you to go out. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Sam it was far more serious perhaps than you realise. No way was I going out.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have always wanted to make a bear out of a fur coat - i think it would be so fun. have make them out of fake fur which was fun also. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, I'm glad your nephew has settled into his new home well, that will be a load off your nieces mind as well as yours.
> 
> Shirley, good to hear from you & that both of you are doing well. My friend was having trouble with vertigo & went to a massage therapist in Nansimo, I think, they told him you have a bubble?? In your ear canal that acts as a level, sometimes it somehow splits & this causes the trouble. Sounds a little weird to me but anyway, this therapist did something to him & he's been good ever since. If you think it might help, I could get the name from him. I'm hoping to do the scarf workshop if I get time, not getting a lot if knitting done just lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about falling dominoes. good you enjoy the work. --- sam



angelam said:


> Joy, I agree with every word you say. My kids keep asking why I keep on working - the answer is I enjoy it, and it's nice to think I can still do the job and can help out when needed. I figure when I get too old and decrepit to do the job they won't keep asking me! Looks like that won't be happening any time soon though, I got called in at short notice last week. They have one girl just starting maternity leave, the one who's covering for her just announced that she's pregnant too and therefore didn't want to do the extra hours. Then one lady fell at her home and broke her arm and another one fell and broke her jaw! I'm being very careful!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, it is so hard when handicapped folks live all their lives with parents. When the parents pass, they have no support system. My daughter manages a group home for mentally handicapped folks. They have a family and a home. The residents visit with their families whenever they wish. But if the resident loses a family member, they have their housemates - their friends - to support them. It is a gift to their handicapped children for parents to plan for the future. Tell your niece to hold her head up and know that she is helping your nephew gain some independence. I am always amazed that the people who are critics are not the people who step up to help!


~~~Well-said! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

ignore the gossips - as long as she likes what she sees in the mirror who cares what others say. she has my vote of confidence. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> His sister my neice is very guilt ridden but the medical people and social workers told her it was the best decision , she is also putting up with a lot of not very nice comments . There is a very large house and money involved so you can imagine what comments they are . What people are not thinking about is that the money is going to pay for the very nice place nephew is living at . Told her to take her two children and go on holiday that will give the busybodies something to gossip about :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

our knitting tea party's own 'jet setter'. lucky you though - maybe you should stay on scotland time so you are ready for europe. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm doing good in the mornings, but they are very early mornings, so definitely transitioning. Think I'm over it but then it hits. Went to the movie with DH last night and could hardly sit through it I was so tired and uncomfortable. Spent the time rubbing my legs and wishing I was in bed. :XD: :XD: :XD: AND I love going to the movies. It was all I could do to keep from moaning out loud. I'm getting to be like those little old men who fall asleep in church or the movies. I'm going to try using the sun lamp I got for energy this morning and see if that helps. Forgot all about it till I saw it sitting there this morning.
> 
> Scotland was worth all the jet lag though and would do it again at the drop of a hat. Not long from now we leave for Germany, Austria, and Italy.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Say hello for me too. I'm so glad her mother is in assisted living now, but know that Dreamweaver would still be visiting her often. Big Hugs for her.
> 
> Speaking of you being from Chicago and I know Dreamweaver lived there too. A man behind us on the plane from Dublin to Glasgow said that he had lived in NY City and Chicago and his favorite was Chicago. He loved the downtown area especially. Thought you would want to know.


~~~It is sometimes a small world! Rookie, please add my greetings & hugs to Jynx. Wouldn't it be fun if she came to Chicago for a visit?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from the Trossachs National Park on our way to Loch Lomand.


Lovely pictures Daralene. Looks like the Scottish weather was kind to you.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> It keeps changing here depending on what the pediatrician's are suggesting. When my kids were little, the dr'.s gave suggested times - 6 mos for cereals, fruits - 9 mos for meats and vegetables, but we did our own thing depending on the child - middle daughter preferred solids to milk so she got more sooner. The oldest grandchild got solids at 4 mos - the youngest grandchild it was suggested to wait until 6 mos....it changes.


~~~I have given up trying to share my experiences with my DDIL...what she reads is often so opposite of what I thought was up-to-date best practice for child rearing when I had young 'uns! The latest I heard from them is that you should not use blankets on them in the crib. Now my DS is asking about what holes I have in the blankets I have made! I am on my third blanket..... :? Oh dear....


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did not know that - i thought with blood thinners the chance of another stroke was slim. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Stroke, once one has occured, it's not unusual for another within the year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i used to drive from texarkana to el paso at one setting - took me about 18 hours at 55mph. that was back in the 70's when the speed limit was set. i passed more than one cop giving a ticket for speeding. loved the drive - the scenery was outstanding. would do it again in a heartbeat. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> That's no joke, it's a huge state, took us almost 10 hours just to get to Oklahoma from San Antonio, it took us less time to get from Oklahoma to Wyoming.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry to hear this gwen - maybe you should see the doctor again. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say I probably won't be on today....eyes acting up and extremely sensitie to light. Wearing super dark glasses and sitting in the dark. Crappy dry eye flare up. TTYL


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

angelam said:


> pacer said:
> 
> 
> > I stopped at Bella s home yesterday and dropped off a few things for the family. I wasn't sure if they needed toilet paper so I brought some so the kids would have it. The dad was home for about 12 hours in order to attend Faith s confirmation. He said he didn't know if they needed anything either. He did take the girls dress shopping for today's confirmation and said he didn't realize how much that involves with girls. His wife was surprised that he got 3 dresses instead of 1. The store was running a deal to buy 1 and get the next 1 for a penny. Also found one so cheap on clearance so he got 3 dresses. One is for today and one is for Faith s 8th grade graduation in about 2 weeks and the other will be used for Maddie s graduation pictures next year. Maddie will graduate from high school next year. She has problems with seizures and is the 3rd child with major medical issues.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

birthday greetings from northwest ohio - that is quite an accomplishment. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, healing energy for your eyes. Gotta run I have to sponges celebrating sobriety birthdays this morning. One 35 years and one 6 years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

actually they need to get a life - they have far too much time on their hands. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Poor girl, she did what was best, her children do not need to be subjected to his verbal abuse or other issues, and I'm sure she's not equipped to be able to handle him and give him the care he needs, give her a big hug from me. He's happy now and being well taken care of, and as you said, it's not as though he's not getting his share of the inheritance, at least this way he's not blowing it, he's being well taken care of with it, that is the most important thing.
> I agree, a holiday with the children is just the thing, tell those busybodies to to mind their own households and let her be. I'm sure they have things that they are neglecting with the time they are spending criticizing her.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too, and *Bonnie* I apologise if you thought I was disbelieving you, not a bit of it, just my warped sense of humour - I am often in awe of all you get done! Tonight I'm jiggered as I had Luke all afternoon, then had to clean my fridge freezer inside and out, as they are replacing it tomorrow as it is faulty. DH can't understand why I would clean it as it's going to be scrapped, but there was no way I was having the affront of it going out of here dirty....is it me? :lol:


No, I'd do the same thing -- much to my DH's amazement (amusement?). He's of the same mind as your DH.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The busybodies need to be told they could look after him if it's such a good idea for her to do so. Good grief. I hope your niece can just tune it out. Some people need a boot in the behind!


~~~Ditto....so many "to-the-point" comments..I agree with all of them. People should just leave others alone.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would do the same. DH laughs at me too. If I ever had someone help me clean I would clean first. Crazy...


Me too. DH often offered up a house cleaner every once in a while and I've always declined because I knew I'd have to do all the pick up and put away beforehand anyway and that to me is the worst part...the actual wiping and dusting, etc. seems like the easiest part.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is nice to be back. I feel so good about talking to you all again. I am really busy right now editing the posts as we go along on 4 workshops - keeps me hopping. I also am trying to finish a stashbuster bag to take to the Senior center on Wednesday. I want to get it finished - I find if I set myself a finish time I do usually manage to finish.
> 
> I am finishing the straps and then once they are attached it is finished. I have been asked to do another one for a friend so will likely start that next. I have a sweater with only one sleeve to finish but it is too heavy for this part of the world right now so have all summer to finish it. This area is great for worsted weight sweaters - so nice not to have to wear cold winter wear. I have made myself quite a few acrylic, worsted weight sweaters and tunics and they are perfect for this climate.


~~~Love that smile! Pretty tunic, too! Lookin' GOOD! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking bag and tunic - certainly looks like it would keep you warm. --- sam



Designer1234 said:


> It is nice to be back. I feel so good about talking to you all again. I am really busy right now editing the posts as we go along on 4 workshops - keeps me hopping. I also am trying to finish a stashbuster bag to take to the Senior center on Wednesday. I want to get it finished - I find if I set myself a finish time I do usually manage to finish.
> 
> I am finishing the straps and then once they are attached it is finished. I have been asked to do another one for a friend so will likely start that next. I have a sweater with only one sleeve to finish but it is too heavy for this part of the world right now so have all summer to finish it. This area is great for worsted weight sweaters - so nice not to have to wear cold winter wear. I have made myself quite a few acrylic, worsted weight sweaters and tunics and they are perfect for this climate.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think it is funny - you talked about the sweeper and the advertisement for shark shows up on my computer. it kind of bothers me that someone can do that - like someone is reading everything on my computer. --- sam


It is freaky! If I've been out shopping on Amazon, when I come into Knitting Paradise, I see the things I was just viewing!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:
 

> ~~~It is sometimes a small world! Rookie, please add my greetings & hugs to Jynx. Wouldn't it be fun if she came to Chicago for a visit?


I've been hoping that they could -- have talked about it several times, but something comes up.

How are your renovations going (both in Ohio and in Chicago with the ceiling/roof?)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a real fight. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There were a couple of people injured, have no idea how badly.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have given up trying to share my experiences with my DDIL...what she reads is often so opposite of what I thought was up-to-date best practice for child rearing when I had young 'uns! The latest I heard from them is that you should not use blankets on them in the crib. Now my DS is asking about what holes I have in the blankets I have made! I am on my third blanket..... :? Oh dear....


I know exactly what you're saying....they're also saying that "swaddling" should also not be done. Our kids had bumper pads, pillows and blankets and slept on their stomachs. We didn't have the constant bombardment or access to the internet to hear of all the horrific SIDS as these new mothers are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the fire still burning? betty had family living with her - maybe it is them that are moving. think it was her daughter and family. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope your eyes are better soon.
> 
> Julie, scary situation with the fight, hope they settle down. I wonder whereas wrong with KP.
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, I had just finished counting stitches on my project bag thinking I could do that with scrap yarn! Here is a pic.


I like your bag Joy are you thinking of making one like it ? 
I've spent the last week doing my own thing with yarn and lace making a little dress now I've finally finished it I don't like it . I think I just like knitting not actually finishing something . Maybe I should start a very large blanket that would take me forever to finish :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if that's why so many more are allergic to peanuts now? A while ago it wasn't to be given until much older maybe they need to build tolerance with early exposure?
> I often wnder if the many food allergies today aren't related to chemicals rather than foods themselves as I don't remember anyone having peanut allergy when I was young. OR bee sting allergies for that matter.
> 
> I recently saw something n Facebook that said, If my child can't bring peanut butter to school, your child can't bring communicable diseases, get vaccinated.
> I thought that was quite good!


~~~I like that! :thumbup: I will say, from experience, early introduction of a potential allergen does not always work. My DS was given milk shortly after birth....I was unable to breast feed at the moment...it did not prevent him from having a milk allergy (allergic to the protein, not lactose intolerant). It is an allergy he will not get over, or become more tolerant of. I think there is some validity to the process, but I think more needs to be researched. I think it has limitations, as well as potentials.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had fun times with tea party and then Beauty Salon where every barret, pin, clip was in someone's hair!
> 
> Time for a nap as the rest of the family heads out to the ballgame (I'm afraid they're going to freeze out there today - not yet 50F degrees outside yet. But DS is an avid Cubs fan and wants to introduce his girl's (wife and two daughters) to the sport. I think the girls are really too young for any real appreciation - but they're starting which I hope are many good memories.
> 
> Lunch at the Choo Choo was chaos, but fun! Then back at home and having fun until dinner then more fun before bed.


 Great picture Jeanette . Sounds like you all had fun


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just a quick post to say I probably won't be on today....eyes acting up and extremely sensitie to light. Wearing super dark glasses and sitting in the dark. Crappy dry eye flare up. TTYL


I hope that your eyes settle soon and you don't have to deal with the dry eye episode too long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, healing energy for your eyes. Gotta run I have to sponges celebrating sobriety birthdays this morning. One 35 years and one 6 years.


Oh, have a wonderful celebration! Happy Birthday to the guests of honor.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from the Trossachs National Park on our way to Loch Lomand.


Great pictures Daralene . Thank you for sharing them


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> It is nice to be back. I feel so good about talking to you all again. I am really busy right now editing the posts as we go along on 4 workshops - keeps me hopping. I also am trying to finish a stashbuster bag to take to the Senior center on Wednesday. I want to get it finished - I find if I set myself a finish time I do usually manage to finish.
> 
> I am finishing the straps and then once they are attached it is finished. I have been asked to do another one for a friend so will likely start that next. I have a sweater with only one sleeve to finish but it is too heavy for this part of the world right now so have all summer to finish it. This area is great for worsted weight sweaters - so nice not to have to wear cold winter wear. I have made myself quite a few acrylic, worsted weight sweaters and tunics and they are perfect for this climate.


Those are both great, I love the pocket on the back of the bag, great idea. The tunic looks so warm and comfy. It's cold here today, and wet, I think it's the wet that's making it feel so cold.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

was the bottom picture a horse drawn fire engine? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing the bells left in the castle, Dunrobin, in Stoke on Trent. One bell for the bedroom and one for the dressing room and each one with the name for each so they knew who to send and where.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have even cleaned it. shades of my mother. lol --- sam



KateB said:


> Me too, and *Bonnie* I apologise if you thought I was disbelieving you, not a bit of it, just my warped sense of humour - I am often in awe of all you get done! Tonight I'm jiggered as I had Luke all afternoon, then had to clean my fridge freezer inside and out, as they are replacing it tomorrow as it is faulty. DH can't understand why I would clean it as it's going to be scrapped, but there was no way I was having the affront of it going out of here dirty....is it me? :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had fun times with tea party and then Beauty Salon where every barret, pin, clip was in someone's hair!
> 
> Time for a nap as the rest of the family heads out to the ballgame (I'm afraid they're going to freeze out there today - not yet 50F degrees outside yet. But DS is an avid Cubs fan and wants to introduce his girl's (wife and two daughters) to the sport. I think the girls are really too young for any real appreciation - but they're starting which I hope are many good memories.
> 
> Lunch at the Choo Choo was chaos, but fun! Then back at home and having fun until dinner then more fun before bed.


Such cuties!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i have always wanted to make a bear out of a fur coat - i think it would be so fun. have make them out of fake fur which was fun also. --- sam


~~~And we definitely want pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't know of anyone that cleans their freezer on a regular basis. --- sam



KateB said:


> And of course if I was that good a housekeeper it wouldn't have needed cleaning! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> actually they need to get a life - they have far too much time on their hands. --- sam


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from the Trossachs National Park on our way to Loch Lomand.


Looks like you had quite good weather, Daralene!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what - you didn't get to loch ness to look for nessie? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from the Trossachs National Park on our way to Loch Lomand.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know exactly what you're saying....they're also saying that "swaddling" should also not be done. Our kids had bumper pads, pillows and blankets and slept on their stomachs. We didn't have the constant bombardment or access to the internet to hear of all the horrific SIDS as these new mothers are.


~~~Exactly! they do not want my offers of receiving blankets, crib bumpers, etc. I also told them we never had a stroller....only an Umbroller and a back pack (loved them both!).....they are not convinced yet....but the price tag may have an effect. Some of the strollers are near $1000!!! GOOD GRIEF!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Only just got to read this - late Sunday here - so am hoping it gets resolved. Rather frightening hearing altercations at night and close by, so hope you weren't too nervous to sleep later.


It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this the first baby for them? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have given up trying to share my experiences with my DDIL...what she reads is often so opposite of what I thought was up-to-date best practice for child rearing when I had young 'uns! The latest I heard from them is that you should not use blankets on them in the crib. Now my DS is asking about what holes I have in the blankets I have made! I am on my third blanket..... :? Oh dear....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was said with tongue in cheek julie - no way would i have wanted you to go out. --- sam


I am glad to hear that Sam- this can be where it is hard to interpret type.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

~~~I DID catch up...but I have my niece and her DH & daughter are dropping by unexpectedly in about 20 minutes...need to pick up and attempt some kind of baby proofing! My knitting stuff is all over. Plus, we have another friend coming in about 3 hours for a visit....life is happening again. Prayers to all, joyous celebrations to all...I'll try to catch up again tomorrow (or maybe later tonight???)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so did our girls. sometimes i think people worry too much. just use some common sense. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> I know exactly what you're saying....they're also saying that "swaddling" should also not be done. Our kids had bumper pads, pillows and blankets and slept on their stomachs. We didn't have the constant bombardment or access to the internet to hear of all the horrific SIDS as these new mothers are.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we see the dress - please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I like your bag Joy are you thinking of making one like it ?
> I've spent the last week doing my own thing with yarn and lace making a little dress now I've finally finished it I don't like it . I think I just like knitting not actually finishing something . Maybe I should start a very large blanket that would take me forever to finish :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that was a real fight. --- sam


The Police woman I was speaking to said they had lots of calls coming in- so the whole neighbourhood was disturbed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that really would have taken several brooms - glad you didn't try. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that really would have taken several brooms - glad you didn't try. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yes, asparagus is a perennial & the first shoots are what you eat. The onions are winter onion, sometimes called walking onions, if you don't use them, small onions form on the tops & fall over into the dirt, producing next years new onions.



Cashmeregma said:


> Martina, hope your sister is feeling well and enjoying some peaceful time now.
> 
> Rookie, sure looks like fun with your DGC. Chaos, but the good kind. Know what you were talking about with freezing. We just had a good hail storm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Me too, and *Bonnie* I apologise if you thought I was disbelieving you, not a bit of it, just my warped sense of humour - I am often in awe of all you get done! Tonight I'm jiggered as I had Luke all afternoon, then had to clean my fridge freezer inside and out, as they are replacing it tomorrow as it is faulty. DH can't understand why I would clean it as it's going to be scrapped, but there was no way I was having the affront of it going out of here dirty....is it me? :lol:


No worries, Kate.

I'd be cleaning the fridge too, so not just you.

I can understand being tired after a day with Luke, sometimes my GKs wear me right out.

I must say I've been having a lazy day today. Put the binding on my quilt this morning but otherwise just lounging about. I had planned to do some outdoor work but it's so smokey, I just can't hack it. I hope it's better tomorrow as I need to get some hoses strung out & some things watered. 
We are off to friends house shortly for supper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree Bonnie. Let them walk in the niece's shoes and see how they fair! I hate when folks think they have the right to judge someone else's decision in such situations. They don't know or need to know all the circumstances. They could and should just pray for the person and offer help if possible.



Bonnie7591 said:


> The busybodies need to be told they could look after him if it's such a good idea for her to do so. Good grief. I hope your niece can just tune it out. Some people need a boot in the behind!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Jeanette . Sounds like you all had fun


We did and DS and family are on their way home after the ballgame. They said they didn't freeze and had a great time and even ran into one of his buddies who was there with his daughter so they had a mini reunion. This just happens to be the friend who he did the Cubs park tour with one summer and they were able to put on uniforms and pretend they were players -- they have some fun photos of them catching "home run" hit balls up into the ivy covered walls!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Along with her own health worries and Gerry's, she sure had her hands' full and still does. I'm looking forward to catching up. I need to get busy and start making all the plans and getting some dates with her firmed up.


Please say hello from me. It's been a long time since we talked.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, I had just finished counting stitches on my project bag thinking I could do that with scrap yarn! Here is a pic.


Nice bag.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So good to see you here again Shirley! Love the bags.


Designer1234 said:


> It is nice to be back. I feel so good about talking to you all again. I am really busy right now editing the posts as we go along on 4 workshops - keeps me hopping. I also am trying to finish a stashbuster bag to take to the Senior center on Wednesday. I want to get it finished - I find if I set myself a finish time I do usually manage to finish.
> 
> I am finishing the straps and then once they are attached it is finished. I have been asked to do another one for a friend so will likely start that next. I have a sweater with only one sleeve to finish but it is too heavy for this part of the world right now so have all summer to finish it. This area is great for worsted weight sweaters - so nice not to have to wear cold winter wear. I have made myself quite a few acrylic, worsted weight sweaters and tunics and they are perfect for this climate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did and DS and family are on their way home after the ballgame. They said they didn't freeze and had a great time and even ran into one of his buddies who was there with his daughter so they had a mini reunion. This just happens to be the friend who he did the Cubs park tour with one summer and they were able to put on uniforms and pretend they were players -- they have some fun photos of them catching "home run" hit balls up into the ivy covered walls!


DS and family?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Please say hello from me. It's been a long time since we talked.


I sure will - she'll be glad to catch up on everyone.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you and others for their concern. DH went and got an eye mask that was put in the freezer and then I wore them sitting in the dark for quite awhile. I also put some of the drops that the doctor had given me to use after the surgery though I had finished the prescribed regime of doses. It is a steroid and has seem to help. Still have most of the lights off and the brightness of the computer screen at it's lowest setting. Eyes not burning now or non stop tearing so they are better.



budasha said:


> Sorry to hear that Gwen. Sure hope it clears up soon. Just had a thought - would wet tea bags help?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a great bag!



sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, I had just finished counting stitches on my project bag thinking I could do that with scrap yarn! Here is a pic.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I DID catch up...but I have my niece and her DH & daughter are dropping by unexpectedly in about 20 minutes...need to pick up and attempt some kind of baby proofing! My knitting stuff is all over. Plus, we have another friend coming in about 3 hours for a visit....life is happening again. Prayers to all, joyous celebrations to all...I'll try to catch up again tomorrow (or maybe later tonight???)


Keep us posted on the expected grandchild. I am praying for them to have a lovely little one in their lives. When is that due date?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> so did our girls. sometimes i think people worry too much. just use some common sense. --- sam


We had to prop the head of the bed for DS#1 to help avoid SIDS, but he was tested and we knew that the sphincter muscle at the top of the stomach was not fully developed due to his premature birth. We still used blankets with him. He was high risk so we had procedures to follow to try to avoid it. With Matthew we did not do any of those procedures. He had a blanket and bumper pads as well as DS#1. I knew fully well about SIDS and was given as many techniques possible to get past that stage. So thankful we got through it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> DS and family?


Yes, a selfie from the ballgame---love the youngest one's "attitude" and outfit!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

From my brother in law:


Wisdom of a Senior




There is no senior discount for reading this!!!

Lying around, pondering the problems of the world, I realized that, at my age, I don't really care anymore.



If walking is good for your health, the postman would be immortal.

A whale swims all day, only eats fish, and drinks water, but is still fat.

A rabbit runs, and hops, and only lives15 years, while a tortoise doesn't run, and does mostly nothing, yet it lives for 150 years. And they tell us to exercise? I don't think so.

Now that I'm older, here's what I've discovered:

1. I started out with nothing, and I still have most of it.

2. My wild oats are mostly enjoyed with prunes and all-bran.

3. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.

4. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.

5. If all is not lost, then where the heck is it?

6. It was a whole lot easier to get older, than it was to get wiser.
7. Some days, you're the top dog, some days you're the hydrant.

8. I wish the buck really did stop here; I sure could use a few of them.

9. Kids in the back seat cause accidents.

10. Accidents in the back seat cause kids.

11. It is hard to make a comeback when you haven't been anywhere.

12. The world only beats a path to your door when you're in the bathroom.

13. If God wanted me to touch my toes, he'd have put them on my knees.

14. When I'm finally holding all the right cards, everyone wants to play chess.

15. It is not hard to meet expenses . . . They're everywhere.

16. The only difference between a rut and a grave is the depth..

17. These days, I spend a lot of time thinking about the hereafter . . .
I go somewhere to get something, and then wonder what I'm "here after".

18. Funny, I don't remember being absent-minded.

19. It is a lot better to be seen than viewed.

20. Have I sent this message to you before...or did I get it from you?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yep...I agree. I think I may start activating my "incognito" selection on my searches.


thewren said:


> i think it is funny - you talked about the sweeper and the advertisement for shark shows up on my computer. it kind of bothers me that someone can do that - like someone is reading everything on my computer. --- sam


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did and DS and family are on their way home after the ballgame. They said they didn't freeze and had a great time and even ran into one of his buddies who was there with his daughter so they had a mini reunion. This just happens to be the friend who he did the Cubs park tour with one summer and they were able to put on uniforms and pretend they were players -- they have some fun photos of them catching "home run" hit balls up into the ivy covered walls!


Lovely family photo. So glad they didn't freeze out there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, a selfie from the ballgame---love the youngest one's "attitude" and outfit!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I'd gladly come and help you "dispose" of the extra custard if it was possible. You are such a good cook and I haven't had homemade custard in years. Love it. Mo used to make rice custard pudding whenever we had rice but no one here seems to like it much so I've only made it once or twice in over 20 years. Would love your recipe....just not the quantity you made.



jheiens said:


> Of course, there is always more that needs to be done, Sonja. But sometimes we just have to do what is absolutely necessary and let the rest keep until there is more time or it becomes so noticeable that even we can't stand it. lol
> 
> I have just now cleaned up after talking a mess in the fridge that ran out onto the floor. I was making rice custard pudding for lunch at the Center for Monday. I'd done all the math and came up with the best possible answer to get it cooked (in pans that fit into my oven) and refrigerated overnight so that I could transport to the work kitchen. HOWEVER, I ended up with severe times more custard than would fit into the baking dishes which should have been adequate to hold all of the ingredients. Wrong!!!! Now I have 2 extra, large, dishes of plain custard to serve also.
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We had fun times with tea party and then Beauty Salon where every barret, pin, clip was in someone's hair!
> 
> Time for a nap as the rest of the family heads out to the ballgame (I'm afraid they're going to freeze out there today - not yet 50F degrees outside yet. But DS is an avid Cubs fan and wants to introduce his girl's (wife and two daughters) to the sport. I think the girls are really too young for any real appreciation - but they're starting which I hope are many good memories.
> 
> Lunch at the Choo Choo was chaos, but fun! Then back at home and having fun until dinner then more fun before bed.


Looks like they were having lots of fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I do have an appointment on the 18th so unless it keeps getting worse will wait until then and limit my time on laptop, tv watching, and will wear my dark sunglasses inside. Whose behind those Foster-Grants? LOL



thewren said:


> so sorry to hear this gwen - maybe you should see the doctor again. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Rookie, sure looks like fun with your DGC. Chaos, but the good kind. Know what you were talking about with freezing. We just had a good hail storm.


I didn't hear anything about hail in your area. Sure hope there wasn't any damage. We got quite a blow today but no rain and it's really cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like an outright brawl! Glad you are safe and hopefully will sleep better tonight. Unfortunately here (my home) we frequently hear gun shots from the trailer parks behind our property or the alarm go off at the little store on the other side of the trailer parks. Have called the police several times when it occurs.



Lurker 2 said:


> It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like an outright brawl! Glad you are safe and hopefully will sleep better tonight. Unfortunately here (my home) we frequently hear gun shots from the trailer parks behind our property or the alarm go off at the little store on the other side of the trailer parks. Have called the police several times when it occurs.


It surely was! That does not sound like fun at all, Gwen.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great family picture. Looks like they had fun.


RookieRetiree said:


> We did and DS and family are on their way home after the ballgame. They said they didn't freeze and had a great time and even ran into one of his buddies who was there with his daughter so they had a mini reunion. This just happens to be the friend who he did the Cubs park tour with one summer and they were able to put on uniforms and pretend they were players -- they have some fun photos of them catching "home run" hit balls up into the ivy covered walls!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thought you might enjoy seeing the bells left in the castle, Dunrobin, in Stoke on Trent. One bell for the bedroom and one for the dressing room and each one with the name for each so they knew who to send and where.[/quote
> 
> Interesting to see the bells. Were these taken out of the castle proper and put into the Cafe or was this part of the original kitchen? Do you know what the steam engine was used for? Beautifully restored.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this. Going to send it to DB



RookieRetiree said:


> From my brother in law:
> 
> Wisdom of a Senior
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately that is life here with the trailer park residence behind us. By frequently it is usually every few months or so. Terrible thing to say but we are used to it even if we don't like it. Love our home but really hate the way the surrounding properties have developed over the decades and decades and decades. Re: discussion earlier on keeping guns this is why I have a revolver hidden in the living room and dogs. Home alone way to much to not be prepared.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Photos from the Trossachs National Park on our way to Loch Lomand.


Beautiful photos.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...eyes starting to feel a little strained so I'm off of here. Daralene I did want to say I'm loving all the pictures; thanks for sharing your trip with us. 

Sending lots of love and hugs to everyone. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.


That must have been frightening for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did and DS and family are on their way home after the ballgame. They said they didn't freeze and had a great time and even ran into one of his buddies who was there with his daughter so they had a mini reunion. This just happens to be the friend who he did the Cubs park tour with one summer and they were able to put on uniforms and pretend they were players -- they have some fun photos of them catching "home run" hit balls up into the ivy covered walls!


A very nice looking family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Rookie - Wisdom of a Senior - Love it and am passing it on.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Took a while to get used to but when we lived in Germany, the mattresses were two twin sized side by side. Separate sheets and separate blankets. Sure solved that problem. Now back in the States it is easier to cuddle, but much harder to sleep. DH pulls the blankets down and puts his heavy legs and feet on top and I wake up and have a real struggle to pull them up, or it goes the opposite, where I want them up and he pulls them down. I kept the separate duvets from Germany so if he is hot and I need a cover, I use my twin size feather duvet. Guess there are advantages and disadvantages to both ways, but you do sleep better the German way.


I have extra blankets just on my side. David would throw them off and end up lying on them as well- and that does not make fro comfortable sleeping thats for sure. I didn't realise that the separate beds were in homes as well. Makes sense in hotels etc as gives a better range of room settings depending on who is staying in the room.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That must have been frightening for you.


It was scary!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was scary!


So glad that you are safe.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love that bag Joy- did you knit it?!


Julie, no, I got it in thrift shop but I'm going to try and knit one. Looks easy, say I, before I try!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh, have a wonderful celebration! Happy Birthday to the guests of honor.


Oh dear, just saw I had two sponges! Not sponsees celebrating! Glad they don't follow KTP!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> So glad that you are safe.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, cleaning the freezer would be the easy part. Pulling it out and cleaning under and around it would be the nitty gritty task!
Rookie, nice looking family!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, no, I got it in thrift shop but I'm going to try and knit one. Looks easy, say I, before I try!


It should not be too difficult


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just got back from our weekend away in Christchurch and it was a huge eye opener to see what devastation the quakes in feb 2011 did.
Many repairs done but many many more to be done, it could take upto 15 years to get things sorted. I found it very emotional walking through CBD and seeing the ruined iconic cathedral and surrounding areas.
Our nephew and wife took us out for dinner Friday night, and told us a lot about things. You see it on tv but reality is just so much more impacting.
Nephew took us through red zone suburbs and there's nothing but miles of empty land with roads and St lights with weeds overgrown gardens and trees, so like a war zone. 
We enjoyed the football even though we lost the game, it was fun atmosphere.
A few photos to follow. Will try and catchup with everyone on here and read along.
Cheers and hugs Fan


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wonder if that's why so many more are allergic to peanuts now? A while ago it wasn't to be given until much older maybe they need to build tolerance with early exposure?
> I often wnder if the many food allergies today aren't related to chemicals rather than foods themselves as I don't remember anyone having peanut allergy when I was young. OR bee sting allergies for that matter.
> 
> I recently saw something n Facebook that said, If my child can't bring peanut butter to school, your child can't bring communicable diseases, get vaccinated.
> I thought that was quite good!


I saw that as well- agreed with it.
I too wonder about the peanut allergy- but then thought that it could partly be because kids with a severe peanut allergy didn't actually make it to school as no way of treating it promptly like today. Same would go for bee stings.
But I do think the frequency has increased. I also think that the obsession with avoiding germs doesn't help. Decreasing the bodies ability to respond efficiently to foreign things as they don't come in contact like they used to. A difficult one as clearly you need to be careful- basic hygiene saves a huge number of lives so when is it too much? I was very pleased to see that Vicky has not been obsessive- once Elizabeth started solids Vicky stopped sterilising the bottles etc and right from the start only sterilised dummies (pacifiers) when they went onto a particularly dirty surface or she had some bottles being done. And Elizabeth is slightly unwell for the first time at 5 1/2 months with a cold her Mum had.
And I think I have that cold. I woke up with a sore throat this morning. David had a cold a couple of weeks ago so it is unlikely to be that one. But his asthma is playing up since (normal for him to do this early in the season- I've suggested he moves out the dusty house for a while as it is likely slowing down his recovery though). Really would prefer not to hand on another cold to him at this stage


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Photos of us in Christchurch


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Believe me, the pleasure was all mine! Last week, with the girls, we went for afternoon tea with a voucher which DS#2 had given me for 4 for Mother's Day. Yes I did tell Anne that you had tried haggis and she said she was very impressed! It's really just like a spicy minced meat and not anywhere near the disgusting thing that people expect!


I tried it when I was there - and it was as you say a spicy minced meat. I wasn't sure if that really was Haggis but a pretend version for tourists. Maybe not.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

A few more


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Photos of us in Christchurch


Just saw your last photo and thought you are in Christchurch. Recognised the cathedral.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Photos of us in Christchurch


Looks like it was cold, had not realised just how big that sculpture is.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

It was hot first two days then turned very cold by Sunday


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable children!!


RookieRetiree said:


> We had fun times with tea party and then Beauty Salon where every barret, pin, clip was in someone's hair!
> 
> Time for a nap as the rest of the family heads out to the ballgame (I'm afraid they're going to freeze out there today - not yet 50F degrees outside yet. But DS is an avid Cubs fan and wants to introduce his girl's (wife and two daughters) to the sport. I think the girls are really too young for any real appreciation - but they're starting which I hope are many good memories.
> 
> Lunch at the Choo Choo was chaos, but fun! Then back at home and having fun until dinner then more fun before bed.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> A few more


Had not known they had got the Gondola going again, either, did you see the damage to Castle Rock?

And how Shag Rock is a shadow only of it's former self?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know that - i thought with blood thinners the chance of another stroke was slim. --- sam


Depends on the cause of the stroke- some are bleeds so blood thinners are not the answer.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had not known they had got the Gondola going again, either, did you see the damage to Castle Rock?
> 
> And how Shag Rock is a shadow only of it's former self?


Adrian took us all round the outer city suburbs, and up into hill area, but can't remember Shag Rock or Castle Rock, saw so much in a short time, it was mind blowing. Having lunch then setting off to visit adopted sister Faye who is 60 today, with a gift we bought down there. Was a bumpy ride back, high winds over Wellington, some flights maybe cancelled this afternoon. Winter is on its way!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome back Fan. Love seeing the pictures from your trip. It is always fun to see other places in the world.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have given up trying to share my experiences with my DDIL...what she reads is often so opposite of what I thought was up-to-date best practice for child rearing when I had young 'uns! The latest I heard from them is that you should not use blankets on them in the crib. Now my DS is asking about what holes I have in the blankets I have made! I am on my third blanket..... :? Oh dear....


So is she wanting blankets with or without holes? 
Despite all the comments on KP holes here are seen as a plus not a negative as it helps the child breathe if they end up under the blankets. Vicky has seen a number of children come through with SIDS but never with one catching a finger in the blanket. So while it is of course a very slight risk the risk of suffocation is much greater- and much more devastating. A child losing a finger is terrible but losing its life is much worse.

Kids are put to sleep at the bottom of the cot and therefore less likely to wriggle down to lessen the risk of suffocation. But if the child gets too cold that is an issue so I think it has been realised that trying to keep a child warm without blankets is not easy. The worst of the options for sleeping in is the very popular cocoon shown here on KP. No sleeves and so the baby easily wriggles down but because it is firm not as much chance of an air space as with a blanket. And often a hood- total no-no for sleeping in. Perfectly OK outside as will have an adult near by to keep an eye on the child. Elizabeth has turned her head to sleep for a long time- and with a hood she would turn into the hood as the hoods are not firm fitting.

But who is to say that by the time Vicky has another things won't have changed again?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so strange to get snow in May. :shock:
> 
> Great job with the cooking even if you do have extra custard. Can you use that like Flan? What will you do with it?


I will serve it as flan for anyone who doesn't care for the custard rice pudding. I had brown sugar from the Center's kitchen and used it with a new container of cinnamon I'd bought. Most of it floated to the top of each dish. The aroma is absolutely mind-boggling (or would that be nose-boggling?) but the custard turned a lovely brown (not chocolate) color and looks so appetizing. Can hardly wait to serve them tomorrow. We are serving corn/potato chowder because those are the only vegetables we have besides onions that aren't beans of some sort. We had seafood chowder or ham and beans with cornbread on Friday. I've prepped 2 baked hams and 2 roast turkeys with gravy and/or dressing since I began cooking there. The supply of herbs and other seasonings are severely limited unless I remember to bring more from home. I do try to serve items as tasty as if I were putting them on my own table.

Susan and I were discussing asking for menu suggestions from the folks who show up fairly regularly to lunch with us. I'm trying to get to know regulars more and help them not feel that all they are is an dam__d inconvenience, right in the middle of *my* important day.

I hate it when those less fortunate are treated as less than real people. The weather was so miserable on Saturday, Susan told me that only 20 showed up to get bagged lunches. We'd prepared for over 60 to come; but that leaves less for preparation on Monday.

I'd better finish reading and get my act together. Aurora comes at O'dark thirty in the morning.

I miss you all and the chance to chat more but needs must be taken care of before leisure--or no rest for the wicked!! OR something like that. <grin>

Hugs to all of you,

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know exactly what you're saying....they're also saying that "swaddling" should also not be done. Our kids had bumper pads, pillows and blankets and slept on their stomachs. We didn't have the constant bombardment or access to the internet to hear of all the horrific SIDS as these new mothers are.


Swaddling is still done here (though I saw something the other day to indicate that might be one thing different by next child!). But always firm and once the child is moving it should be stopped. Vicky would love to stop swaddling Elizabeth but it is the only way really settle here. But is now using something like the cocoons but shaped with shoulders and neck and armholes that can be open with arms out or holding arms in. Vicky puts one arm out and the other inside- a compromise that seems to be working OK. Trying to get the other arm out but she sleeps so poorly during the day that hasn't worked yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I like that! :thumbup: I will say, from experience, early introduction of a potential allergen does not always work. My DS was given milk shortly after birth....I was unable to breast feed at the moment...it did not prevent him from having a milk allergy (allergic to the protein, not lactose intolerant). It is an allergy he will not get over, or become more tolerant of. I think there is some validity to the process, but I think more needs to be researched. I think it has limitations, as well as potentials.


The move to early introduction is based on the best current research. Some kids will be allergic whatever happens but it seems that the amount of allergies is diminished this way.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I'd gladly come and help you "dispose" of the extra custard if it was possible. You are such a good cook and I haven't had homemade custard in years. Love it. Mo used to make rice custard pudding whenever we had rice but no one here seems to like it much so I've only made it once or twice in over 20 years. Would love your recipe....just not the quantity you made.


If you'll help me remember that you've asked for this recipe, I'll find it again and PM or email it to you.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got back from our weekend away in Christchurch and it was a huge eye opener to see what devastation the quakes in feb 2011 did.
> Many repairs done but many many more to be done, it could take upto 15 years to get things sorted. I found it very emotional walking through CBD and seeing the ruined iconic cathedral and surrounding areas.
> Our nephew and wife took us out for dinner Friday night, and told us a lot about things. You see it on tv but reality is just so much more impacting.
> ...


I felt the same way when I was there 18 months ago- gave a much better idea of the devastaion that had happened.
I was in Nias (an island in Indonesia) a couple of years after a major earthquake there and it was shocking as well. (the earthquake was a few months after they had been hit by the Boxing Day tsunami).


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yep...I agree. I think I may start activating my "incognito" selection on my searches.


I think I need to learn about that.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I felt the same way when I was there 18 months ago- gave a much better idea of the devastaion that had happened.
> I was in Nias (an island in Indonesia) a couple of years after a major earthquake there and it was shocking as well. (the earthquake was a few months after they had been hit by the Boxing Day tsunami).


I wasn't prepared for the reaction I had, seeing everything up close.
Yes that Boxing Day tsunami, wow! pretty sad seeing after effects can now understand fully how devastating these things are.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Adrian took us all round the outer city suburbs, and up into hill area, but can't remember Shag Rock or Castle Rock, saw so much in a short time, it was mind blowing. Having lunch then setting off to visit adopted sister Faye who is 60 today, with a gift we bought down there. Was a bumpy ride back, high winds over Wellington, some flights maybe cancelled this afternoon. Winter is on its way!


Hope you had a nice visit with relatives eventhough seeing the devastation had to be heartwrenching. I can't imagine what's it's like to have to deal with that or tornado damage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Adrian took us all round the outer city suburbs, and up into hill area, but can't remember Shag Rock or Castle Rock, saw so much in a short time, it was mind blowing. Having lunch then setting off to visit adopted sister Faye who is 60 today, with a gift we bought down there. Was a bumpy ride back, high winds over Wellington, some flights maybe cancelled this afternoon. Winter is on its way!


I don't have a photo of Castle Rock but I do have before and after ones of Shag Rock


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I have given up trying to share my experiences with my DDIL...what she reads is often so opposite of what I thought was up-to-date best practice for child rearing when I had young 'uns! The latest I heard from them is that you should not use blankets on them in the crib. Now my DS is asking about what holes I have in the blankets I have made! I am on my third blanket..... :? Oh dear....


It is going to be a lovely blanket.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Love the pictures. I'll never get to these places in person so especially like to share with pictures. Thanks so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know that - i thought with blood thinners the chance of another stroke was slim. --- sam


I don't know, but that would b wonderful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did and DS and family are on their way home after the ballgame. They said they didn't freeze and had a great time and even ran into one of his buddies who was there with his daughter so they had a mini reunion. This just happens to be the friend who he did the Cubs park tour with one summer and they were able to put on uniforms and pretend they were players -- they have some fun photos of them catching "home run" hit balls up into the ivy covered walls!


Lovely photo, the girls look like they had as much fun as the adults.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We did and DS and family are on their way home after the ballgame. They said they didn't freeze and had a great time and even ran into one of his buddies who was there with his daughter so they had a mini reunion. This just happens to be the friend who he did the Cubs park tour with one summer and they were able to put on uniforms and pretend they were players -- they have some fun photos of them catching "home run" hit balls up into the ivy covered walls!


Lovely photo, the girls look like they had as much fun as the adults.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> From my brother in law:
> 
> Wisdom of a Senior
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> Welcome back Fan. Love seeing the pictures from your trip. It is always fun to see other places in the world.


Hi Pacer, thanks glad to be back.yes it's great seeing other parts of the world. 
Back home to reality but these stark memories will be with me forever now.
Will be having an early night tonight as busy tomorrow, with work commitments etc.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did not know that - i thought with blood thinners the chance of another stroke was slim. --- sam


Strokes can be caused by either clots or bleeds so not everyone is put on blood thinners, if caused by a bleed I dont think there is much can be done to prevent another but I'm not sure.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> is the fire still burning? betty had family living with her - maybe it is them that are moving. think it was her daughter and family. --- sam


The fire s still burning but is in uninhabited area now, southeast of Fort Mac near the Sask brder, it's not grwing as fast now but the smoke is still terrible tonight. I Hope it's blown away by morning as I really need to get some yard work done.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan & Daralenr, thanks for sharing your travel photos. Sad to see the lovely old cathedral destroyed.

Jeanette, what a great looking family your son has.

Shirley, beautiful sweater & bag.

Carol, your blanket will be lvely.

We had a great evening of visiting & a lovely meal.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan & Daralenr, thanks for sharing your travel photos. Sad to see the lovely old cathedral destroyed.
> 
> Jeanette, what a great looking family your son has.
> 
> ...


Thank you Bonnie, hope your devastating fires don't burn too much longer it's horrendous to see on news,and the smoke must be a real worry for those with respiratory issues too. Whereas we are in for a rumble de thump night with thunder and hail possible. Wish we could send some rain up your way.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :thumbup: Hope the new drug will work miracles. Hope you have a nice family celebration.
> 
> How's your DH doing these days?


I was going to say he is doing ok apart from the dizzy spells but yesterday he was having some chest pains then it settled down . He hasn't had any falls for a while which is a good thing although he still can't walk far which frustrates him . The machine we have sends a report to the hospital every six weeks so that saves a lot of visits to the hospital .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Took a while to get used to but when we lived in Germany, the mattresses were two twin sized side by side. Separate sheets and separate blankets. Sure solved that problem. Now back in the States it is easier to cuddle, but much harder to sleep. DH pulls the blankets down and puts his heavy legs and feet on top and I wake up and have a real struggle to pull them up, or it goes the opposite, where I want them up and he pulls them down. I kept the separate duvets from Germany so if he is hot and I need a cover, I use my twin size feather duvet. Guess there are advantages and disadvantages to both ways, but you do sleep better the German way.


That is the Swedish way too and the mattresses are foam and on the thin side . I have had a bed like this for years no fights over duvet. Also 2 different duvet weights as I like the heavier winter like duvet and husband likes a lighter weight one


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely to see you back at Sams tea party, Shirley! I've read a few of the Attic topics but keep in the background as some get very tetchy. Good to hear that you and Pat are enjoying life in Duncan and finding the climate more suitable. A big hug to you both.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Photos of us in Christchurch


Sad pictures Fan especially seeing the old Cathedral in ruins . There was a really old beautiful Cathedral in the nearest town to me and they deliberately knocked it down such a shame . hope it turns into a beautiful city once again


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kate, cleaning the freezer would be the easy part. Pulling it out and cleaning under and around it would be the nitty gritty task!
> Rookie, nice looking family!


It was! I did say that if I'd realised how easy it was to pull it out (turned out it was on wheels and rolled out no problem) I might have cleaned under & behind it before now, but then again.....! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I saw that as well- agreed with it.
> I too wonder about the peanut allergy- but then thought that it could partly be because kids with a severe peanut allergy didn't actually make it to school as no way of treating it promptly like today. Same would go for bee stings.
> But I do think the frequency has increased. I also think that the obsession with avoiding germs doesn't help. Decreasing the bodies ability to respond efficiently to foreign things as they don't come in contact like they used to. A difficult one as clearly you need to be careful- basic hygiene saves a huge number of lives so when is it too much? I was very pleased to see that Vicky has not been obsessive- once Elizabeth started solids Vicky stopped sterilising the bottles etc and right from the start only sterilised dummies (pacifiers) when they went onto a particularly dirty surface or she had some bottles being done. And Elizabeth is slightly unwell for the first time at 5 1/2 months with a cold her Mum had.
> And I think I have that cold. I woke up with a sore throat this morning. David had a cold a couple of weeks ago so it is unlikely to be that one. But his asthma is playing up since (normal for him to do this early in the season- I've suggested he moves out the dusty house for a while as it is likely slowing down his recovery though). Really would prefer not to hand on another cold to him at this stage


Hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

k


Poledra65 said:


> Lovely photo, the girls look like they had as much fun as the adults.


They did - they had learned all the words to "Take me out the Ballgame" for the 7th inning stretch so of course, having some popcorn at the ballgame was a big hit! I'll bet they slept good last night after a very long day and busy weekend.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Swaddling is still done here (though I saw something the other day to indicate that might be one thing different by next child!). But always firm and once the child is moving it should be stopped. Vicky would love to stop swaddling Elizabeth but it is the only way really settle here. But is now using something like the cocoons but shaped with shoulders and neck and armholes that can be open with arms out or holding arms in. Vicky puts one arm out and the other inside- a compromise that seems to be working OK. Trying to get the other arm out but she sleeps so poorly during the day that hasn't worked yet.


Do you mean this kind of sleeping bag thing? This is what they all seem to use now here. Ours do have cot bumpers in the cot too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan & Daralenr, thanks for sharing your travel photos. Sad to see the lovely old cathedral destroyed.
> 
> Jeanette, what a great looking family your son has.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great day! Yes, our family is blessed. DDIL (and her family) has been a great addition to ours. She's a lovely girl and just a natural beauty!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Do you mean this kind of sleeping bag thing? This is what they all seem to use now here. Ours do have cot bumpers in the cot too.


Do the arm hole areas have snaps? But yes like that.
Do or don't have bumpers? Nothing like that allowed here now in case the babies head turns into it.
Some things seem a bit extreme but I guess if research shows it need to do do the best you can.
Wonder how our babies survived (mind you SIDS has decreased in frequency dramatically). But almost everything we did to put ours to sleep is now wrong.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well some friends of ours who have a B&B have no bookings for the next week so have kindly offered us the use of it (as long as no one books at the last minute in whihc case we will need to get out so maybe only one night). So heading off this evening. I assume no internet available.
I will read on my iPad and make some comments but if you don't hear from me that will be why. She works with David so they have been commenting on his cough and he likely said I want him out of here for a while. The week would be good.
Saw the physio today and he again dry needled my calf so walking is very hard. Fortunately there is a downstairs bedroom in the B&B or I was going to be in strife tonight. 
But my walking is on the whole much better now.

Just checked with David- do have internet there so I should be OK.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well some friends of ours who have a B&B have no bookings for the next week so have kindly offered us the use of it (as long as no one books at the last minute in whihc case we will need to get out so maybe only one night). So heading off this evening. I assume no internet available.
> I will read on my iPad and make some comments but if you don't hear from me that will be why. She works with David so they have been commenting on his cough and he likely said I want him out of here for a while. The week would be good.
> Saw the physio today and he again dry needled my calf so walking is very hard. Fortunately there is a downstairs bedroom in the B&B or I was going to be in strife tonight.
> But my walking is on the whole much better now.
> ...


Sounds wonderful; hope getting out of the dusty environment helps David feel better with his asthma and that your cold goes away so you can enjoy yourselves.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> It was! I did say that if I'd realised how easy it was to pull it out (turned out it was on wheels and rolled out no problem) I might have cleaned under & behind it before now, but then again.....! :lol:


That's one thing that doesn't have to be done until it "needs" to be done. I try to clean the interior out once a month just to keep the vegetable bins etc. clean, but the top of it is DH's domain (at his height).


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow everyone has been very chatty the last couple of days... nice. But I doubt that I will catch up properly each day. Well DD and Serena are here and we have survived 2 days... LOL. :shock: Unfortunately DD has allowed dreadful sleeping habits.... Serena has no clue how to go to sleep on her own and feel secure.... sooooo DD lies with her in DD's bed till she finally fights and eventually falls asleep! Its 9.50pm now and the screaming is still going on. :shock: This is not good. Oh well. 

Serena was funny today..... she was marching around the backyard and calling to Oscar (dog).. "come on Oscar". And when he didnt she crouched down... "here puss puss" !  The other grandmother has a dog and also couple cats so I guess thats where the here puss comes from.... LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Oh and good to see Designer back with us.  

And Julie.... I am glad last night is over for you and I hope you have a peaceful neighbourhood tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow everyone has been very chatty the last couple of days... nice. But I doubt that I will catch up properly each day. Well DD and Serena are here and we have survived 2 days... LOL. :shock: Unfortunately DD has allowed dreadful sleeping habits.... Serena has no clue how to go to sleep on her own and feel secure.... sooooo DD lies with her in DD's bed till she finally fights and eventually falls asleep! Its 9.50pm now and the screaming is still going on. :shock: This is not good. Oh well.
> 
> Serena was funny today..... she was marching around the backyard and calling to Oscar (dog).. "come on Oscar". And when he didnt she crouched down... "here puss puss" !  The other grandmother has a dog and also couple cats so I guess thats where the here puss comes from.... LOL


Oh boy! That is going to be hard to live with.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> What a special time that will be to celebrate his wedding where they had their wedding reception. Have a wonderful time. Think of him and pray for him and of course you!!


Ditto from me too... RE Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh and good to see Designer back with us.
> 
> And Julie.... I am glad last night is over for you and I hope you have a peaceful neighbourhood tonight.


All quiet, apart from the Thunder earlier.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It all worked out, Cathy!- I was not able to get onto KP last night, the link was down, only website affected.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> This morning Scott, Bella's dad, told me that the superbella facebook site is taking off. He is loving it. He said they even had followers from Australia. I told him that I thought they were some of my knitting friends. He thought that was so neat. I did let him know that some of you have the address for mailing cards to Bella. He is excited to see the cards coming in for her. It will really make Bella's day as well as her parents. It will give them something to talk about that is much less stressful.


 :thumbup: Yes tell him that I am one of the Australian followers. They are an amazing family and she sure is one tough super bella!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Rookie,
Lovely picture of your family at Wrigley. It is a fun place tobe especially now that the Cubs are winning.

I have been a lifelong fan and have a brick with my name outside the park.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow everyone has been very chatty the last couple of days... nice. But I doubt that I will catch up properly each day. Well DD and Serena are here and we have survived 2 days... LOL. :shock: Unfortunately DD has allowed dreadful sleeping habits.... Serena has no clue how to go to sleep on her own and feel secure.... sooooo DD lies with her in DD's bed till she finally fights and eventually falls asleep! Its 9.50pm now and the screaming is still going on. :shock: This is not good. Oh well.
> 
> Serena was funny today..... she was marching around the backyard and calling to Oscar (dog).. "come on Oscar". And when he didnt she crouched down... "here puss puss" !  The other grandmother has a dog and also couple cats so I guess thats where the here puss comes from.... LOL


Sending you any extra patience that I can spare as I know it will help you get through the next few weeks. I hope she's still actively looking for a place for herself and Serena. When the kids are here for visits, I let them do their parenting styles, but if they lived with me some things would have to be different. Are you allowed input into what's happening or do you have to bite your tongue?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 27 and bedtime again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending you any extra patience that I can spare as I know it will help you get through the next few weeks. I hope she's still actively looking for a place for herself and Serena. When the kids are here for visits, I let them do their parenting styles, but if they lived with me some things would have to be different. Are you allowed input into what's happening or do you have to bite your tongue?


Bite my tongue..... have to be careful though that I dont make it bleed from biting too hard.! LOL :roll:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> All quiet, apart from the Thunder earlier.


We also had quite a bit of thunder about an hour ago too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bite my tongue..... have to be careful though that I dont make it bleed from biting too hard.! LOL :roll:


Oh no, maybe I should send you a mouth guard too to prevent you from biting your tongue so hard.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting photos Fan. The sculpture looks like it has marijuana leaves....LOL. Sorry, just a flashback to the 60/70s observation.



Fan said:


> Photos of us in Christchurch


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was going to say he is doing ok apart from the dizzy spells but yesterday he was having some chest pains then it settled down . He hasn't had any falls for a while which is a good thing although he still can't walk far which frustrates him . The machine we have sends a report to the hospital every six weeks so that saves a lot of visits to the hospital .


I'm glad the chest pains settled. It's great the machine can save trips to the hospital as often that travel is hard on people.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Photos of us in Christchurch


That sculpture is fantastic. Thanks for posting the photos. So sad about the devastation. It must be so disheartening for the locals to see this on a daily basis.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fire s still burning but is in uninhabited area now, southeast of Fort Mac near the Sask brder, it's not grwing as fast now but the smoke is still terrible tonight. I Hope it's blown away by morning as I really need to get some yard work done.


I heard on the news this morning that they have 55% of the fire under control. That's still a lot to be concerned about. I hope the smoke dissipates soon from your area.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's going to be hard to take. Hope she finds a place soon.
My kids were never great at going to bed when young, my MIL used to tell me it was because I worked & didn't spend enough time with them. She had a real bug up her butt about me having a good job, never mind if I didn't have it DH would have had to leave us alone all winter & go work on the rigs.
My GKs are amazing about going to bed, it's so nice.

Hope you don't damage your tongue in the next few weeks!



sugarsugar said:


> Wow everyone has been very chatty the last couple of days... nice. But I doubt that I will catch up properly each day. Well DD and Serena are here and we have survived 2 days... LOL. :shock: Unfortunately DD has allowed dreadful sleeping habits.... Serena has no clue how to go to sleep on her own and feel secure.... sooooo DD lies with her in DD's bed till she finally fights and eventually falls asleep! Its 9.50pm now and the screaming is still going on. :shock: This is not good. Oh well.
> 
> Serena was funny today..... she was marching around the backyard and calling to Oscar (dog).. "come on Oscar". And when he didnt she crouched down... "here puss puss" !  The other grandmother has a dog and also couple cats so I guess thats where the here puss comes from.... LOL


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's one thing that doesn't have to be done until it "needs" to be done. I try to clean the interior out once a month just to keep the vegetable bins etc. clean, but the top of it is DH's domain (at his height).


My DH likes to write a date in the dust if he notices it, usually several months back :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, hope you get to stay the week at the B&B, it will be nice to get out of the dust. Hope the leg is better soon as wel as Elizabeths cold.
Nice & sunny here the morning but again lots of smoke. I'm going to try to do some tilling so I can put the sprinkler on the garden & flowers before they all die. I refuse to water weeds!

When we were at my sister the other night, she was showing us the trees in their back yard, they have 1000's of tent caterpillars, yuk! I sure hope we don't get those anytime soon again. They were so bad here about 25 yrs ago they killed lots of the trees & were piling up along the back of the house. I vacuumed them up with the shop vac & burned them, in one day I filled the 5 gallon vac 8 times. They are so gross!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> We also had quite a bit of thunder about an hour ago too.


 :-o :wink: Must be the season for it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope you get to stay the week at the B&B, it will be nice to get out of the dust. Hope the leg is better soon as wel as Elizabeths cold.
> Nice & sunny here the morning but again lots of smoke. I'm going to try to do some tilling so I can put the sprinkler on the garden & flowers before they all die. I refuse to water weeds!
> 
> When we were at my sister the other night, she was showing us the trees in their back yard, they have 1000's of tent caterpillars, yuk! I sure hope we don't get those anytime soon again. They were so bad here about 25 yrs ago they killed lots of the trees & were piling up along the back of the house. I vacuumed them up with the shop vac & burned them, in one day I filled the 5 gallon vac 8 times. They are so gross!


I remember the year that we had them so bad. The streets were covered in them. They were everywhere...in the mailboxes, driveways. My DH used to take the blowtorch to them. After that, we got them here and there, mostly in the flowering trees and shrubs.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 16 May '16

Today is Biographers Day. Biographies dominate the publishing industrys bestseller lists. However biographical writing has not always enjoyed such popularity, and biographical conventions have evolved considerably over the centuries.

The modern style of biography originated in the eighteenth-century and is most closely associated with James Boswell, who undertook an extraordinary biography of his charismatic companion Samuel Johnson  poet, journalist, critic, and writer of the first English dictionary.

Warm, expansive, uncompromising, and exhaustively detailed, Boswells Life of Samuel Johnson established a new way of writing biography and shaped the emergence of the biography format that is popular today.

Biographers Day commemorates the first meeting of Boswell and Johnson in 1763 in a London bookshop and its a great day to celebrate the genre. Why not mark Biographers Day by reading a new biography, revisting an old favourite, or perhaps even taking a look into Boswells Life of Samuel Johnson itself.

Today is Accounting Day. Lets face it, for some unthinkable reason most of us avoid accountants like the plague, which is perfectly forgivable throughout the year, with one exception: Accounting Day. It may not be the most cheerful time of the year for those of us who still havent filed their tax returns, but this day is not about us.

No, this is the day we pick up the phone and call our accountants to show our appreciation for their hard work and dedication. This is the day business owners spoil their bookkeepers with a petty cash lunch on the house, the self-employed shower their accountants with wine vouchers, the audited give their auditors a pat on the back, and European and American accountants put their differences aside and pay each other compliments on their accounting standards. Let us celebrate this joyous occasion by paying off our accountants fees and by making a phone call to say Happy Accounting Day!, because luckily for us, theyre tax-deductible.

Today is Sea Monkey Day. Everybody loves Sea Monkeys  and Sea Monkey Day is the perfect opportunity to pay homage to our small, aquatic, frolicking friends.

Today is International Virtual Assistants Day. Virtual assistants are individuals who mostly work on a freelance basis to deliver managerial, administrative and personal assistance related services to clients. They usually make extensive use of the latest technology and mostly the internet to undertake their duties. Tasks usually range from taking calls to carrying out online research.

The International Virtual Assistants Day is a day set aside to acknowledge the effort, determination and commitment of virtual assistants. The day is usually sponsored by the Alliance for Virtual Businesses and the celebrations held during the Online International Virtual Assistants Convention. The Alliance for Virtual Businesses, which is composed of a team of virtual professionals are the originators of this day, which is usually celebrated annually on every third Friday of the month of May. Its main purpose is usually to create awareness about virtual assistants services in the business community.

Today is Drawing Day. Drop everything, pick up a pencil and draw  and then share your art! Drawing Day (sometimes referred to as Pencil Day) encourages us to spread the joy of drawing, and to share our creations with the wider community.

Who was the first U.S. President to appear on television?

Harry S. Truman
Franklin D. Roosevelt
John F. Kennedy
Herbert Hoover

Between 1900 and 1920, Tug of War was an Olympic event.

May 16
1986 - Megan Fox
1966 - Janet Jackson
1973 - Tori Spelling

May 16, 1929
The first Academy Awards were presented during a banquet at the Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel.

Answer: On April 30, 1939, Franklin D. Roosevelt became the first president to appear on television by addressing the opening ceremonies of the New York Worlds Fair. Roosevelt's speech was seen on black and white television sets with 5 to 12-inch tubes. An estimated 1,000 people viewed the Roosevelt telecast on about 200 television sets scattered throughout the New York metropolitan area. In order to convince skeptical visitors that the TV set was not a trick, one set was made with a transparent case so that the internal components could be seen. As part of the exhibit, visitors could see themselves on television, and were give a card documenting the event.

4 Trivia Questions about the Muppets

On May 16, 1990, Muppets creator Jim Henson passed away. Honor the visionary puppeteer by seeing how much you know about him and his creations with some trivia questions.

Fill in the Blank: In 1996, Kermit the Frog Received a _______ from Southampton College?

And you thought Steve Jobs was a great get for commencement speaker.Kermit the Frog has piled up quite a few honors over the years, and in 1996, Southampton College gave him one more: a doctorate. The Honorary Doctorate was in Amphibious Letters, which we're pretty sure is not actually a thing. While there, Kermit also gave the commencement speech which came only two years after he gave a talk to the students at the Oxford Union. His first line? "The responsibility of representing an entire species rests on my shoulders." Would that species be frog or muppet? We're not sure.

When Jim Henson Died, He Was Very Close to Selling His Company to What Other Company?

The only way these two should ever travel. Some reports have Jim Henson being about a week away from a nine-figure payday when he passed away in 1990. The year before he died, Walt Disney had announced that they would be acquiring Henson Associates Inc., for an amount estimated around 100-150 million dollars. And the deal was very close to being done when Henson passed. By some reports, it was even due to be finalized that weekend. A Disney spokesman said the two sides had been "working very closely on theme parks, television and consumer products." Eventually, Disney would purchase the rights to the Muppets. It just didn't happen until 2004.

Henson Turned Down the Opportunity to Play What Muppet-Esque Character in a 1980 Blockbuster?

No? That's just us? Okay, never mind.Jim Henson has played some pretty memorable roles, but there's one famous character on strings that the puppeteer didn't play. When the guys from Star Wars asked Henson if he'd want to play Yoda in The Empire Strikes Back, he passed and recommended they go with another puppeteer: Frank Oz. Of course, there is something muppet-esque about Yoda. At the very least, he must sympathize with the notion that it's not easy being green. And while creating episode 2, George Lucas once told an animator the secret to creating Yoda. "We're going to blend Kermit the Frog with Miss Piggy. This is actually the illegitimate child of Kermit the Frog and Miss Piggy." We're pretty sure Lucas was joking, but when you tilt your head, you can kind of see it.

In November 1979, What Song Hit No. 25 on the Billboard Hot 100, Staying in the Top 40 for Seven Weeks?

Who says Top 40 music is all trash? In 1979, "Rainbow Connection" from The Muppet Movie reached 25 on the Billboard Hot 100. Yes, the version sung by Kermit. It stayed on the charts for seven weeks and was nominated for an Oscar for Best Original Song. The Muppets have seen seven albums reach the Hot 200 over the years, and in 2011, the album Muppets: The Green Album hit number eight. We're not surprised though, after all, why wouldn't a Muppets album sells well? Everyone loves those guys.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did too - loved the 'shades'. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, a selfie from the ballgame---love the youngest one's "attitude" and outfit!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny jeanette - and unfortunately very true. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> From my brother in law:
> 
> Wisdom of a Senior


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you want to explain that please? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Yep...I agree. I think I may start activating my "incognito" selection on my searches.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you are home safe and sound. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got back from our weekend away in Christchurch and it was a huge eye opener to see what devastation the quakes in feb 2011 did.
> Many repairs done but many many more to be done, it could take upto 15 years to get things sorted. I found it very emotional walking through CBD and seeing the ruined iconic cathedral and surrounding areas.
> Our nephew and wife took us out for dinner Friday night, and told us a lot about things. You see it on tv but reality is just so much more impacting.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is the cathedral repairable? --- sam



Fan said:


> Photos of us in Christchurch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, hope you get to stay the week at the B&B, it will be nice to get out of the dust. Hope the leg is better soon as wel as Elizabeths cold.
> Nice & sunny here the morning but again lots of smoke. I'm going to try to do some tilling so I can put the sprinkler on the garden & flowers before they all die. I refuse to water weeds!
> 
> When we were at my sister the other night, she was showing us the trees in their back yard, they have 1000's of tent caterpillars, yuk! I sure hope we don't get those anytime soon again. They were so bad here about 25 yrs ago they killed lots of the trees & were piling up along the back of the house. I vacuumed them up with the shop vac & burned them, in one day I filled the 5 gallon vac 8 times. They are so gross!


 I'm with you yuck . My middle son has just arrived back from Greece suntanned and lots of bites . I told him I've been bitten a few times too but without the joy of a holiday . I think a family feasted on my elbow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> is the cathedral repairable? --- sam


Only at the cost of millions- and I think few would feel safe there again- let alone finding the stonemasons who could do the work- the temporary Cathedral is the so-called Cardboard Cathedral. It comes up on google.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - i'm surprised my girls survived - we used blankets - we put them in the center of the crib and sometimes they went up - sometimes down the crib - they slept on their stomachs - sometimes on their backs when they could roll over - we had lovely bumper pads - they had pickles when they were a month old (thanks to dad) - sounds like we did everything wrong. --- sam



darowil said:


> So is she wanting blankets with or without holes?
> Despite all the comments on KP holes here are seen as a plus not a negative as it helps the child breathe if they end up under the blankets. Vicky has seen a number of children come through with SIDS but never with one catching a finger in the blanket. So while it is of course a very slight risk the risk of suffocation is much greater- and much more devastating. A child losing a finger is terrible but losing its life is much worse.
> 
> Kids are put to sleep at the bottom of the cot and therefore less likely to wriggle down to lessen the risk of suffocation. But if the child gets too cold that is an issue so I think it has been realised that trying to keep a child warm without blankets is not easy. The worst of the options for sleeping in is the very popular cocoon shown here on KP. No sleeves and so the baby easily wriggles down but because it is firm not as much chance of an air space as with a blanket. And often a hood- total no-no for sleeping in. Perfectly OK outside as will have an adult near by to keep an eye on the child. Elizabeth has turned her head to sleep for a long time- and with a hood she would turn into the hood as the hoods are not firm fitting.
> ...


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


How lovely to see you here, Agnes- you always pop up on facebook for me! Quinn looks like he is having fun!

They are lovely little outfits you've been knitting!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam take a break; we love the recipes but a shorter list would be fine by me. Haven't looked at all of them this time yet but do love the spinach one at the beginning. Will go back and peruse them later.
> 
> Just finished blocking the latest tank top for Hannah. It fits! I fudged on the lace at the bottom. It called for 10 more rows but since she said she didn't care how long it was I ended it and bound it off. I'm pretty happy with how it turned out being a newbie at making tops and she likes it so that's all that matters to me. I'm going to go cast on another pattern now. TTYL.


gwen I saw that lovely top on the forum but what is the one below it?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is definitely not good - and will be difficult to break. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Wow everyone has been very chatty the last couple of days... nice. But I doubt that I will catch up properly each day. Well DD and Serena are here and we have survived 2 days... LOL. :shock: Unfortunately DD has allowed dreadful sleeping habits.... Serena has no clue how to go to sleep on her own and feel secure.... sooooo DD lies with her in DD's bed till she finally fights and eventually falls asleep! Its 9.50pm now and the screaming is still going on. :shock: This is not good. Oh well.
> 
> Serena was funny today..... she was marching around the backyard and calling to Oscar (dog).. "come on Oscar". And when he didnt she crouched down... "here puss puss" !  The other grandmother has a dog and also couple cats so I guess thats where the here puss comes from.... LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not going to ask how you know what a marijuana leaf looks like. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting photos Fan. The sculpture looks like it has marijuana leaves....LOL. Sorry, just a flashback to the 60/70s observation.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would embroider his name on a dust cloth and give it to him with a can of pledge. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My DH likes to write a date in the dust if he notices it, usually several months back :roll:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i remember now you talking about it. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Only at the cost of millions- and I think few would feel safe there again- let alone finding the stonemasons who could do the work- the temporary Cathedral is the so-called Cardboard Cathedral. It comes up on google.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


He looks like such a delight. Good to see you visiting with us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he sure has grown - lovely rosy cheeks. the baby outfit is wonderful - great work. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i remember now you talking about it. --- sam


 :thumbup: And Margaret, who has been to it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Is the cathedral repairable, that's what the argument ongoing is about.
The church and local city govt are at odds over what to do. The cost to repair would be enormous, we feel it should be demolished and rebuilt in similar style. The argument could go on indefinitely.
Marijuana leaves re sculpture mmmm, maybe and yes I know what they look like been around them but never indulged.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> goodness - i'm surprised my girls survived - we used blankets - we put them in the center of the crib and sometimes they went up - sometimes down the crib - they slept on their stomachs - sometimes on their backs when they could roll over - we had lovely bumper pads - they had pickles when they were a month old (thanks to dad) - sounds like we did everything wrong. --- sam


That's what I was thinking too Sam . Didn't have the bumper pads but everything else . I had the great fortune to have a lovely old traditional doctor who loved children and told me when I had my first son that if I had any questions or worries at all to go see him . He even came to visit when I had my youngest even though he had officially retired years earlier but would stand in on the odd day another doctor was ill


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> Do the arm hole areas have snaps? But yes like that.
> Do or don't have bumpers? Nothing like that allowed here now in case the babies head turns into it.
> Some things seem a bit extreme but I guess if research shows it need to do do the best you can.
> Wonder how our babies survived (mind you SIDS has decreased in frequency dramatically). But almost everything we did to put ours to sleep is now wrong.


I had a sids (baby Girl) in l958 and the 'right' things to do were just about opposite of now. There wasn't even a name for it and I remember feeling for years that somehow I hadn't looked after my sweet Jane well enough. When it was announced that SUDDEN INFANT DEATH SYNDROME was real, and no one knew what caused it, I felt such a Huge feeling of relief.

I carried that way down deep for years. So did many other parents. I spent years trying to figure out what I had done wrong as she was very healthy until the night she died in her sleep. There could be no other reason in our minds at the time. Jane Louise is still and always be in my heart with my son Rob who died of esophagael cancer in 2009. We never stop grieving in our hearts for children we have lost, no matter what age.

-----------
To change the subject - I have started doing some crochet, and knitted bags for Christmas presents, and also to see if they sell in our Senior's center. I finished one and am working on another. I have to take it slowly because of shoulder problems, but if I do and am careful, I can crochet a whole bag. Easier for me to knit so I have crochet the bottom of the one I am doing now and picked up the stitches and am kntting in the round. Usually stashbusters or to use up different yarns - usually two strands at once. It is mindless and relaxing. Now that the workshops are back on I find I don't have much energy left for very precise knitting (although that is actually quite untrue, as nothing I knit is precise or following a pattern. grin).


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


Hello Agnes I'm do glad you have popped in to see us . Quinn is a proper little boy now . I bookmarked your baby set when I saw it over on pictures as I'm going to try the little shoes . May as well try the top too since I'm going to do the hat :lol:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Agnes I'm do glad you have popped in to see us . Quinn is a proper little boy now . I bookmarked your baby set when I saw it over on pictures as I'm going to try the little shoes . May as well try the top too since I'm going to do the hat :lol:


Sonja the shoes are so easy since Karen Bestwich works just about every stitch with you explains the stitches and stitch placement, reccomend her all the time. even does wee converse slippers and jumpers,( Crocheted Yellow jumper)


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great knitting agnes - i especially like the converse booties - look like the real thing. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Sonja the shoes are so easy since Karen Bestwich works just about every stitch with you explains the stitches and stitch placement, reccomend her all the time. even does wee converse slippers and jumpers,( Crocheted Yellow jumper)


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, Quinn is adorable! Your outfits are exquisite.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Great bag shirley :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sonja the shoes are so easy since Karen Bestwich works just about every stitch with you explains the stitches and stitch placement, reccomend her all the time. even does wee converse slippers and jumpers,( Crocheted Yellow jumper)


They are lovely Agnes . I'm just learning to crochet but I'm definitely going to take a look and try , I really like them converse booties . They can be my next project since I finished the dress and shoes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Great bag shirley :thumbup:


I think your bags are great too Shirley beautiful colours . Definitely make great Christmas gifts


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Quinn is a real cutie. Bright rosy cheeks.

Your little outfit is adorable. Is it for anyone special? Oh, of course, it is. Anyone wearing that would be special.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sonja the shoes are so easy since Karen Bestwich works just about every stitch with you explains the stitches and stitch placement, reccomend her all the time. even does wee converse slippers and jumpers,( Crocheted Yellow jumper)


They're so sweet.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Quinn is a real cutie. Bright rosy cheeks.
> 
> Your little outfit is adorable. Is it for anyone special? Oh, of course, it is. Anyone wearing that would be special.


It is for an ex workmates newest grand daughter due in August


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


Good to hear from you, Agnes.
Quinn is sure growing
Lovely little sweater.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would embroider his name on a dust cloth and give it to him with a can of pledge. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've just read page 20...so far behind, still! :shock:

First, healing thoughts for all in need--hugs all around.

Happy belated birthdays to any I've missed; I haven't even kept up very well with facebook this last week.

Supper's on the stove so off I go again.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, Quinn is adorable! Your outfits are exquisite.


Quinns favourite words at the moment are "come back here" does not matter if he knows the person or not, often it is wee lassies who have spoken to him


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Agnes, never mind he's a charmer and in a few years he'll be wanting to tell the lassies "go away".


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

What is the deepest ocean in the world?

Atlantic Ocean
Indian Ocean
Pacific Ocean
Arctic Ocean


Answer: The deepest ocean in the world is the Pacific Ocean with an average depth of 13,740 feet. The deepest point in the Pacific Ocean is the Mariana Trench at 36,201 feet.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is scary, Julie. I hope the police got them sorted out quickly. I am glad you are ok.


Lurker 2 said:


> It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Good looking family!


RookieRetiree said:


> We did and DS and family are on their way home after the ballgame. They said they didn't freeze and had a great time and even ran into one of his buddies who was there with his daughter so they had a mini reunion. This just happens to be the friend who he did the Cubs park tour with one summer and they were able to put on uniforms and pretend they were players -- they have some fun photos of them catching "home run" hit balls up into the ivy covered walls!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

agnescr said:


> Quinns favourite words at the moment are "come back here" does not matter if he knows the person or not, often it is wee lassies who have spoken to him


He is so adorable. I can't believe how much he has grown up.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Good looking family!


Thanks --- we certainly enjoy them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is scary, Julie. I hope the police got them sorted out quickly. I am glad you are ok.


They got here very quickly, and were here for at least three quarters of an hour. I am glad I did not turn on the lights, and Ringo made only one attempt to bark.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable boy and beautiful knitting! Thanks for the pics!


agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love your idea, Sam!


thewren said:


> i would embroider his name on a dust cloth and give it to him with a can of pledge. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hugs to you Shirley. They are hard losses you have endured.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They got here very quickly, and were here for at least three quarters of an hour. I am glad I did not turn on the lights, and Ringo made only one attempt to bark.


You made great decisions that night and I am so glad that others also called in.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Bite my tongue..... have to be careful though that I dont make it bleed from biting too hard.! LOL :roll:


It is best that you stay grandma instead of parent. It will be difficult, but your love for Serena will get you through this. I am not sure that Oscar will like being a pussy cat though. LOL I will pray for Sarah to find a place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> You made great decisions that night and I am so glad that others also called in.


Thanks Mary!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Oh dear, just saw I had two sponges! Not sponsees celebrating! Glad they don't follow KTP!


 :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


Agnes, Quinn is just adorable. What lovely hair he has. I know you must get so much joy being with him.

Such beautiful knitting. Someone is very lucky to get this as a gift. So lovely to hear from you again.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Quinns favourite words at the moment are "come back here" does not matter if he knows the person or not, often it is wee lassies who have spoken to him


He already has a way with the wee lassies. :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> What is the deepest ocean in the world?
> 
> Atlantic Ocean
> Indian Ocean
> ...


So interesting. Thanks for all the information you impart for us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.


How awful Julie. Glad others called too. I wonder if alcohol was involved as so often happens.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Looks like you had quite good weather, Daralene!


We truly we're thankful for the beautiful days we had. Not summer days but gorgeous clouds and sun. Quite different from the week before.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what - you didn't get to loch ness to look for nessie? --- sam


Oh yes, we were there. It is such a beautiful Loch with a very peaceful feeling but lots of tourists from all over the world. I'm so glad we weren't there in high tourist season. I'm sure Nessie was lurking nearby. :thumbup: . I have photos from there but had to take the car in for work today so had to wait. It's hard to see the photos on here and DH is working on the computer, but I do have a few photos from there. I'll see if I can find one on here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I go to Google Chrome at the top under "file" I can select "new incognito tab" and it allows me to search incognito .....not tracked.


thewren said:


> you want to explain that please? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Agnes! Quinn has grown so much; not a little baby at all anymore but just as adorable as ever. Lovely knitting. Glad to see you stopping in but do understand how this place eats up our time.



agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The one below it I thought I also posted on FB but here it is again. It is another top I've made for DD. This is DD trying it on before I blocked it.


agnescr said:


> gwen I saw that lovely top on the forum but what is the one below it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just got back from our weekend away in Christchurch and it was a huge eye opener to see what devastation the quakes in feb 2011 did.
> Many repairs done but many many more to be done, it could take upto 15 years to get things sorted. I found it very emotional walking through CBD and seeing the ruined iconic cathedral and surrounding areas.
> Our nephew and wife took us out for dinner Friday night, and told us a lot about things. You see it on tv but reality is just so much more impacting.
> ...


It sounds and looks like you had a good trip though, but oh so cold by that huge, very pretty sculpture. 
It's so sad, the devastation, the beautiful cathedral, I remember Margaret posting pics of it also, I hope that they will be able to rebuild fairly soon. The gondola ride looks like fun.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Let's just say it is part of why an ex is an ex. LOL



thewren said:


> i'm not going to ask how you know what a marijuana leaf looks like. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG Agnes! Those sneaker booties are to die for! And the jumper is just too cute too.


agnescr said:


> Sonja the shoes are so easy since Karen Bestwich works just about every stitch with you explains the stitches and stitch placement, reccomend her all the time. even does wee converse slippers and jumpers,( Crocheted Yellow jumper)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> The one below it I thought I also posted on FB but here it is again. It is another top I've made for DD. This is DD trying it on before I blocked it.


Beautiful DD and great knitting. She looks so lovely in it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

WOW! Great pictures! Do know what the yellow flowers are?



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, we were there. It is such a beautiful Loch with a very peaceful feeling but lots of tourists from all over the world. I'm so glad we weren't there in high tourist season. I'm sure Nessie was lurking nearby. :thumbup: . I have photos from there but had to take the car in for work today so had to wait. It's hard to see the photos on here and DH is working on the computer, but I do have a few photos from there. I'll see if I can find one on here.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not going to be on here long but did want to say that hearing about Ohio Joy's rice pudding has had me craving it so......I made rice for dinner tonight and started googling rice pudding recipes. My mom always baked her's and I never realized that it also could be made on the stove top. Anyway, I decided to create my own recipe combining bits and pieces from various ones. I used the cooked left over rice, pure cane sugar, cinnamon, eggs, coconut milk, evaporated milk, and 2% milk, oh and raisins. I split it into two containers; one for the oven and one for stove top. I've tried the stove top already and it was good. Too full to sample the one I baked in the oven but will tomorrow. And if no one else likes it that just means more for me. LOL :lol: :lol: 

Off to knit more on the next top for Hannah. Who knows.....I might actually get it made in time for her to take with her if she wants to. TTYL


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Not going to be on here long but did want to say that hearing about Ohio Joy's rice pudding has had me craving it so......I made rice for dinner tonight and started googling rice pudding recipes. My mom always baked her's and I never realized that it also could be made on the stove top. Anyway, I decided to create my own recipe combining bits and pieces from various ones. I used the cooked left over rice, pure cane sugar, cinnamon, eggs, coconut milk, evaporated milk, and 2% milk, oh and raisins. I split it into two containers; one for the oven and one for stove top. I've tried the stove top already and it was good. Too full to sample the one I baked in the oven but will tomorrow. And if no one else likes it that just means more for me. LOL :lol: :lol:
> 
> Off to knit more on the next top for Hannah. Who knows.....I might actually get it made in time for her to take with her if she wants to. TTYL


Thanks for the compliment re my baked custard rice pudding adventures yesterday, Gwen. My 2 large lasagna pansful sure disappeared rather quickly today at the Center. A couple of smaller servings for those at home tonight were all the remained.

We served nearly 50 folks and only a few didn't take any.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I am watching Outlander just to see the landscape of Scotland again and the beauty is a wonderful memory.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! Great pictures! Do know what the yellow flowers are?


They are called Gorse and are really very prickly. They truly are beautiful covering so much of the area with a bright yellow gold. The bottoms of the mountains and the hills are often covered with it and brown spots, which is Heather and will bloom and also be quite beautiful. Can you imagine the hills covered with gorse and heather in bloom with the pink/purple blossoms.

Some photos driving to and through the Highlands.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I will serve it as flan for anyone who doesn't care for the custard rice pudding. I had brown sugar from the Center's kitchen and used it with a new container of cinnamon I'd bought. Most of it floated to the top of each dish. The aroma is absolutely mind-boggling (or would that be nose-boggling?) but the custard turned a lovely brown (not chocolate) color and looks so appetizing. Can hardly wait to serve them tomorrow. We are serving corn/potato chowder because those are the only vegetables we have besides onions that aren't beans of some sort. We had seafood chowder or ham and beans with cornbread on Friday. I've prepped 2 baked hams and 2 roast turkeys with gravy and/or dressing since I began cooking there. The supply of herbs and other seasonings are severely limited unless I remember to bring more from home. I do try to serve items as tasty as if I were putting them on my own table.
> 
> Susan and I were discussing asking for menu suggestions from the folks who show up fairly regularly to lunch with us. I'm trying to get to know regulars more and help them not feel that all they are is an dam__d inconvenience, right in the middle of *my* important day.
> 
> ...


Oh yum, that sounds great! 
I agree, all people are people, we met a young man last week that just happened to come into the music shop while we were there, he had come to Nebraska for a new start and to stay with his brother for a bit from North Texas, I thought he was a fairly clean cut, decent looking young man, but he said people were treating as though he were a hoodlum and he couldn't even get a job. He also found that his brother is mixed up in things he doesn't want to be involved in so is trying to get back to Texas, thankfully his mom is helping in that effort. But you'd think if someone wants to work, put them to work. 
Less prep on a Monday is always a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The fire s still burning but is in uninhabited area now, southeast of Fort Mac near the Sask brder, it's not grwing as fast now but the smoke is still terrible tonight. I Hope it's blown away by morning as I really need to get some yard work done.


I'm glad that it isn't near anything now, but I hope it's out soon, and that the smoke moves on so you don't have to deal with that anymore.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Well some friends of ours who have a B&B have no bookings for the next week so have kindly offered us the use of it (as long as no one books at the last minute in whihc case we will need to get out so maybe only one night). So heading off this evening. I assume no internet available.
> I will read on my iPad and make some comments but if you don't hear from me that will be why. She works with David so they have been commenting on his cough and he likely said I want him out of here for a while. The week would be good.
> Saw the physio today and he again dry needled my calf so walking is very hard. Fortunately there is a downstairs bedroom in the B&B or I was going to be in strife tonight.
> But my walking is on the whole much better now.
> ...


Oh wonderful! I hope that you get the whole week, but any amount of time out of dust will be good for both of you. Enjoy. 
Really good that the walking is getting better, hopefully it will just keep getting better and better.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are called Gorse and are really very prickly. They truly are beautiful covering so much of the area with a bright yellow gold. The bottoms of the mountains and the hills are often covered with it and brown spots, which is Heather and will bloom and also be quite beautiful. Can you imagine the hills covered with gorse and heather in bloom with the pink/purple blossoms.


Hi Daralene love the photos, am avid Outlander fan read all the books, my ancestors The Murrays are in it too.
Gorse is a weed here, early pioneers brought it in 1800s and it's a huge problem for farmers to control it, a bit like rabbits,stoats, possums. They cause a lot damage to native flora and fauna.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi Daralene love the photos, am avid Outlander fan read all the books, my ancestors The Murrays are in it too.
> Gorse is a weed here, early pioneers brought it in 1800s and it's a huge problem for farmers to control it, a bit like rabbits,stoats, possums. They cause a lot damage to native flora and fauna.


I will be watching for the Murrays. How exciting to be part of this history.

Julie has told me much about the rabbits and other things being brought over to NZ and doing much damage. Such a shame.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh Joy, so glad your rice pudding was such a hit. Flan will be great too! I'll be over in about 4 hrs. ;-) : :XD: 

Darowil, hope you have a great time away from home and do hope your walking continues to improve.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> What is the deepest ocean in the world?
> 
> Atlantic Ocean
> Indian Ocean
> ...


Interesting bit of trivia. I didn't know that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

It's a grey rainy day here, I finished the Christmas stocking yesterday, and started on the second sleeve for David's sweater, and just cast on sorry a pair of slippers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just heard on the news that the oil workers in Fort McMurray are being evacuated. 4000 workers from 12 camps. Also more fires in the Fort St. John, B.C. area. Just terrible.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am watching Outlander just to see the landscape of Scotland again and the beauty is a wonderful memory.


Lovely pictures Daralene. Thanks for showing the countryside to us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Daralene love the photos, am avid Outlander fan read all the books, my ancestors The Murrays are in it too.
> Gorse is a weed here, early pioneers brought it in 1800s and it's a huge problem for farmers to control it, a bit like rabbits,stoats, possums. They cause a lot damage to native flora and fauna.


I'm a great fan too. Wasn't it Jamie's sister who married a Murray?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Daralene, what great pictures, now I really want to go to Scotland!

Agnes, all the knits are beautiful

Gwen, Hannah is so pretty & the top fits great.

Joy & Gwen, I love both baked custard & rice pudding, real " comfort foods"

I just went with DHs cousin to the local greenhouse, wow sow beautiful stuff.
I picked up the mail & found my appointment for the Endocrinologist, for next Tuesday so I will have to get to the lab tomorrow & get the list of tests done & hope they are back in time. I guess I better get the mail more often.

I got lots accomplished today, all the flower beds are now whipped into shape, the rest of the garden is in & most of the rasberry patch is cleaned out. I now look like I lost a fight with a mad cat. I would have had the whole patch cleaned but Kimber wanted to " help" so I finally gave up, she dragged canes all over the yard & was grabbing everyone I trred to pull, good grief. I got the drip hose on my flower beds & watered everything hope that makes things start growing.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm a great fan too. Wasn't it Jamie's sister who married a Murray?


Sure was Jenny is married to Ian Murray. I missed it on Sunday so will watch it tonight. I can see it online as not on regular tv.
I think they chose the characters really well. Jamie is such a hunk mmmmm.
And Claire is wonderful too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Just heard on the news that the oil workers in Fort McMurray are being evacuated. 4000 workers from 12 camps. Also more fires in the Fort St. John, B.C. area. Just terrible.


I hope that's not near where Bonnie's son works. I hope all stay safe and it either gets contained before it gets there or goes another direction away from everything.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

This is my kilt, my mother made. The material is pure wool and is over 60 years old. Too heavy to wear unless it's freezing. The tartan is the Murray clan, which is my family. Colours are dark green, deep blue, with the red stripes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How awful Julie. Glad others called too. I wonder if alcohol was involved as so often happens.


I know it was, there were RTD cans lying around.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We truly we're thankful for the beautiful days we had. Not summer days but gorgeous clouds and sun. Quite different from the week before.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It sounds and looks like you had a good trip though, but oh so cold by that huge, very pretty sculpture.
> It's so sad, the devastation, the beautiful cathedral, I remember Margaret posting pics of it also, I hope that they will be able to rebuild fairly soon. The gondola ride looks like fun.


Rebuilding seems the least likely option- largely because of cost- the church is unwilling to commit funds to that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! Great pictures! Do know what the yellow flowers are?


Gorse.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am watching Outlander just to see the landscape of Scotland again and the beauty is a wonderful memory.


The castle in the first picture is Eillean Donan Castle, BTW! Just before one crosses the bridge to Skye. Well not far from it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are called Gorse and are really very prickly. They truly are beautiful covering so much of the area with a bright yellow gold. The bottoms of the mountains and the hills are often covered with it and brown spots, which is Heather and will bloom and also be quite beautiful. Can you imagine the hills covered with gorse and heather in bloom with the pink/purple blossoms.
> 
> Some photos driving to and through the Highlands.


Gorse grows so prolifically here it is a real menace. It was brought out by the early European settlers and taken around as a sort of calling card. Unfortunately leading to widespread distribution.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, thank you for pics of Scotland.
Kaye, pretty Christmas stocking and new socks looking good.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think your bags are great too Shirley beautiful colours . Definitely make great Christmas gifts


Thankyou very much! I thought I'd do one or two at a time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

12 Stunning Solid Colored Knit Baby Blankets

http://www.stitchandunwind.com/solid-colored-knit-baby-blankets/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160516


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how lovely - wonder what it is like in the winter? aren't all scotish lochs fresh water? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, we were there. It is such a beautiful Loch with a very peaceful feeling but lots of tourists from all over the world. I'm so glad we weren't there in high tourist season. I'm sure Nessie was lurking nearby. :thumbup: . I have photos from there but had to take the car in for work today so had to wait. It's hard to see the photos on here and DH is working on the computer, but I do have a few photos from there. I'll see if I can find one on here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i never saw that before - i will be using that from now on. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> When I go to Google Chrome at the top under "file" I can select "new incognito tab" and it allows me to search incognito .....not tracked.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful work gwen. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> The one below it I thought I also posted on FB but here it is again. It is another top I've made for DD. This is DD trying it on before I blocked it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what wonderful and beautiful scenery you were surrounded by - gorgeous countryside. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> They are called Gorse and are really very prickly. They truly are beautiful covering so much of the area with a bright yellow gold. The bottoms of the mountains and the hills are often covered with it and brown spots, which is Heather and will bloom and also be quite beautiful. Can you imagine the hills covered with gorse and heather in bloom with the pink/purple blossoms.
> 
> Some photos driving to and through the Highlands.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, we were there. It is such a beautiful Loch with a very peaceful feeling but lots of tourists from all over the world. I'm so glad we weren't there in high tourist season. I'm sure Nessie was lurking nearby. :thumbup: . I have photos from there but had to take the car in for work today so had to wait. It's hard to see the photos on here and DH is working on the computer, but I do have a few photos from there. I'll see if I can find one on here.


More beautiful pictures Daralene brought back happy memories . I think it was the longest I saw my two oldest boys sit still with their binoculars trying to spot Nessie :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Just heard on the news that the oil workers in Fort McMurray are being evacuated. 4000 workers from 12 camps. Also more fires in the Fort St. John, B.C. area. Just terrible.


Oh no I was hoping since I hadn't seen anything else on the news that they were getting it under control .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that does not bode well for the oil fields. just so they don't catch fire. --- sam



budasha said:


> Just heard on the news that the oil workers in Fort McMurray are being evacuated. 4000 workers from 12 camps. Also more fires in the Fort St. John, B.C. area. Just terrible.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely fan - a great plaid. --- sam



Fan said:


> This is my kilt, my mother made. The material is pure wool and is over 60 years old. Too heavy to wear unless it's freezing. The tartan is the Murray clan, which is my family. Colours are dark green, deep blue, with the red stripes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, what great pictures, now I really want to go to Scotland!
> 
> Agnes, all the knits are beautiful
> 
> ...


Can I come and share your garden with you Bonnie I love the idea of a raspberry patch, do you grow strawberries and blueberries too , my favourite fruit , 😋 I will gladly help you out by eating them 😄. Wild strawberries are delicious used to pick them when I was young


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> 12 Stunning Solid Colored Knit Baby Blankets
> 
> http://www.stitchandunwind.com/solid-colored-knit-baby-blankets/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160516


They are lovely Sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow everyone has been very chatty the last couple of days... nice. But I doubt that I will catch up properly each day. Well DD and Serena are here and we have survived 2 days... LOL. :shock: Unfortunately DD has allowed dreadful sleeping habits.... Serena has no clue how to go to sleep on her own and feel secure.... sooooo DD lies with her in DD's bed till she finally fights and eventually falls asleep! Its 9.50pm now and the screaming is still going on. :shock: This is not good. Oh well.
> 
> Serena was funny today..... she was marching around the backyard and calling to Oscar (dog).. "come on Oscar". And when he didnt she crouched down... "here puss puss" !  The other grandmother has a dog and also couple cats so I guess thats where the here puss comes from.... LOL


We have similar issues getting Elizabeth to sleep during the day- but night is usually fine for some reason.
It is exhausting to deal with and even just listen to isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bite my tongue..... have to be careful though that I dont make it bleed from biting too hard.! LOL :roll:


Not easy to decide what to say is it. It is your place and so you need some say in what goes on and to be able to set some rules if they stay for long. But parenting is her responsibility not yours (unless she keeps leaving her with you like before then you need to have more say).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


Good to see you. Quinn is growing up so fast.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely fan - a great plaid. --- sam


Thanks Sam, the colours are good and the red is nice and bright.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, we were there. It is such a beautiful Loch with a very peaceful feeling but lots of tourists from all over the world. I'm so glad we weren't there in high tourist season. I'm sure Nessie was lurking nearby. :thumbup: . I have photos from there but had to take the car in for work today so had to wait. It's hard to see the photos on here and DH is working on the computer, but I do have a few photos from there. I'll see if I can find one on here.


We went to that castle from the water. Mum the girls and I spent a week on a boat going round the locks. We and a great time and pulled up at the dock here, wandered around and headed off again. And we didn't see Nessie either.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are called Gorse and are really very prickly. They truly are beautiful covering so much of the area with a bright yellow gold. The bottoms of the mountains and the hills are often covered with it and brown spots, which is Heather and will bloom and also be quite beautiful. Can you imagine the hills covered with gorse and heather in bloom with the pink/purple blossoms.
> 
> Some photos driving to and through the Highlands.


While I haven't been commenting each time I am loving your photos of Scotland- a wonderful country.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh wonderful! I hope that you get the whole week, but any amount of time out of dust will be good for both of you. Enjoy.
> Really good that the walking is getting better, hopefully it will just keep getting better and better.


And after yesterdays physio it is worse again! The heel feels fine- but the rest of the leg is not feeling good. Between the leg and a stuffed up nose I am feeling sorry for myself today. For once a bad nights sleep is also making itself felt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Daralene love the photos, am avid Outlander fan read all the books, my ancestors The Murrays are in it too.
> Gorse is a weed here, early pioneers brought it in 1800s and it's a huge problem for farmers to control it, a bit like rabbits,stoats, possums. They cause a lot damage to native flora and fauna.


My mothers maiden name is Murray- we do know that they fought with the Stuarts but that is all we know.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I will be watching for the Murrays. How exciting to be part of this history.
> 
> Julie has told me much about the rabbits and other things being brought over to NZ and doing much damage. Such a shame.


Rabbits are a major problem here as well having been introduced here (as are wild cats and camels. Probably others as well I should think).


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> My mothers maiden name is Murray- we do know that they fought with the Stuarts but that is all we know.


Wow! My maiden name is Murray, hi cousin! of many generations past. 
Our branch are all in New Zealand, Scotland and USA. Done some research and know quite a lot from family stories handed down from older relatives.
We also have a connection to royal family. Our ancestors mother was a servant at Glamis Castle, the queen mothers family Bowes-Lyon. She became pregnant to one of Bowes_Lyon men, her baby boy was adopted out to a local family. He named his first daughter after his birth mother, with Lyon as part of her name. Quite an interesting story which has been in our family since 1800s


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely - wonder what it is like in the winter? aren't all scotish lochs fresh water? --- sam


No Scotland has many Sea Lochs that are tidal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

23 Vegetarian Dinners to Make Meatless Monday Even Easier

http://www.thekitchn.com/23-vegetarian-dinners-to-make-meatless-monday-even-easier-230958?utm_campaign=TK+Daily+51616+-+23+Quick++Easy+Vegetarian+Dinners++Yellow+Cake+Mix+Taste+Test++6+Questions+to+Ask+Before+Choosing+a+Wedding+Cake++5+Layer+Cake+Mistakes+to+Avoid+++Chocolate+Coconut+Cake&utm_content=TK+Daily+51616+-+23+Quick++Easy+Vegetarian+Dinners++Yellow+Cake+Mix+Taste+Test++6+Questions+to+Ask+Before+Choosing+a+Wedding+Cake++5+Layer+Cake+Mistakes+to+Avoid+++Chocolate+Coconut+Cake+CID_fea1ce03970774aae93676a015a1f659&utm_medium=email&utm_source=email_newsletter&utm_term=23+Vegetarian+Dinners+for+an+Even+Easier+Meatless+Monday


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i will do the easy basket weave for the new ggbaby. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> WOW! Great pictures! Do know what the yellow flowers are?


It's gorse Gwen, it grows all over the hillsides here.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The one below it I thought I also posted on FB but here it is again. It is another top I've made for DD. This is DD trying it on before I blocked it.


another lovely knit Gwen on a beautiful young lady x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG Agnes! Those sneaker booties are to die for! And the jumper is just too cute too.


Gwen the women who did the video uses american terms,takes it slow, chats away like you are sitting beside her,explains clearly,she has loads of videos her name is Karen Bestwick and can be found on youtube


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow! My maiden name is Murray, hi cousin! of many generations past.
> Our branch are all in New Zealand, Scotland and USA. Done some research and know quite a lot from family stories handed down from older relatives.
> We also have a connection to royal family. Our ancestors mother was a servant at Glamis Castle, the queen mothers family Bowes-Lyon. She became pregnant to one of Bowes_Lyon men, her baby boy was adopted out to a local family. He named his first daughter after his birth mother, with Lyon as part of her name. Quite an interesting story which has been in our family since 1800s


My second brother has Murray as his second name and Andrew Mums fathers second name is my brothers first name.. So when Andrew Murray is playing tennis I say my brother is playing. (Andrew was called Andrew as both grandfathers had John as their first name. My first brother was called John after my fathers father. The names John and Michael were swapped order in each generation of oldest son hence John was named after my fathers side not my mothers side.
Whereas Elizabeth was given Ann as a second name named after both her grandmothers as we both have Ann as our second name- and both without the e on the end. Despite Vicky being Vickyanne she made it clear Elizabeth is not named after her but the grandmothers.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> My second brother has Murray as his second name and Andrew Mums fathers second name is my brothers first name.. So when Andrew Murray is playing tennis I say my brother is playing. (Andrew was called Andrew as both grandfathers had John as their first name. My first brother was called John after my fathers father. The names John and Michael were swapped order in each generation of oldest son hence John was named after my fathers side not my mothers side.
> Whereas Elizabeth was given Ann as a second name named after both her grandmothers as we both have Ann as our second name- and both without the e on the end. Despite Vicky being Vickyanne she made it clear Elizabeth is not named after her but the grandmothers.


We must be related reading this, my great uncle was Andrew Murray, he and family emigrated to USA, I have a 2nd cousin named Andrew Murray As his first and second names. Yes I always prick my ears up when I see Andrew the tennis player too. I have a cousin Elizabeth. It's fascinating isn't it?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.


Good grief! That would have been very scary... 20 stupid people fighting. I hope that never happens again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Lovely family photo. So glad they didn't freeze out there.


RE Rookie..... Ditto :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I saw that as well- agreed with it.
> I too wonder about the peanut allergy- but then thought that it could partly be because kids with a severe peanut allergy didn't actually make it to school as no way of treating it promptly like today. Same would go for bee stings.
> But I do think the frequency has increased. I also think that the obsession with avoiding germs doesn't help. Decreasing the bodies ability to respond efficiently to foreign things as they don't come in contact like they used to. A difficult one as clearly you need to be careful- basic hygiene saves a huge number of lives so when is it too much? I was very pleased to see that Vicky has not been obsessive- once Elizabeth started solids Vicky stopped sterilising the bottles etc and right from the start only sterilised dummies (pacifiers) when they went onto a particularly dirty surface or she had some bottles being done. And Elizabeth is slightly unwell for the first time at 5 1/2 months with a cold her Mum had.
> And I think I have that cold. I woke up with a sore throat this morning. David had a cold a couple of weeks ago so it is unlikely to be that one. But his asthma is playing up since (normal for him to do this early in the season- I've suggested he moves out the dusty house for a while as it is likely slowing down his recovery though). Really would prefer not to hand on another cold to him at this stage


Oh dear, I hope everyone feels better very soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> A few more


Thanks for sharing lovely photos.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> So is she wanting blankets with or without holes?
> Despite all the comments on KP holes here are seen as a plus not a negative as it helps the child breathe if they end up under the blankets. Vicky has seen a number of children come through with SIDS but never with one catching a finger in the blanket. So while it is of course a very slight risk the risk of suffocation is much greater- and much more devastating. A child losing a finger is terrible but losing its life is much worse.
> 
> Kids are put to sleep at the bottom of the cot and therefore less likely to wriggle down to lessen the risk of suffocation. But if the child gets too cold that is an issue so I think it has been realised that trying to keep a child warm without blankets is not easy. The worst of the options for sleeping in is the very popular cocoon shown here on KP. No sleeves and so the baby easily wriggles down but because it is firm not as much chance of an air space as with a blanket. And often a hood- total no-no for sleeping in. Perfectly OK outside as will have an adult near by to keep an eye on the child. Elizabeth has turned her head to sleep for a long time- and with a hood she would turn into the hood as the hoods are not firm fitting.
> ...


 :thumbup: They are all the things that DD was advised to do also. And no cot bumper or pillow at all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hope you had a nice visit with relatives eventhough seeing the devastation had to be heartwrenching. I can't imagine what's it's like to have to deal with that or tornado damage.


Agreed and ditto...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> how lovely - wonder what it is like in the winter? aren't all scotish lochs fresh water? --- sam


There are over 30,000 fresh water lochs and just under 100 salt water lochs in Scotland. Found a picture of Loch Ness in the winter......


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have similar issues getting Elizabeth to sleep during the day- but night is usually fine for some reason.
> It is exhausting to deal with and even just listen to isn't it?


We are so lucky with Caitlin - even at almost a year old she sleeps 12 hours at night and still has a morning 'nap' of about 2 hours and often a quick 45 minutes in the afternoon! So saying, she was up for 2 1/2 hours during the night last night as she's full of the cold, so when we arrived at 8am she was still asleep. It's now 11am and she's gone back to sleep!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> While I haven't been commenting each time I am loving your photos of Scotland- a wonderful country.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And after yesterdays physio it is worse again! The heel feels fine- but the rest of the leg is not feeling good. Between the leg and a stuffed up nose I am feeling sorry for myself today. For once a bad nights sleep is also making itself felt.


Sounds as though you've got every right to be feeling sorry for yourself! Sometimes after physio it gets worse before it gets better (ask me how I know!) Hope you feel better soon. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Forgot to say...it's lovely to have both Shirley and Agnes back with us. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> We must be related reading this, my great uncle was Andrew Murray, he and family emigrated to USA, I have a 2nd cousin named Andrew Murray As his first and second names. Yes I always prick my ears up when I see Andrew the tennis player too. I have a cousin Elizabeth. It's fascinating isn't it?


Just watched Andy the other day beat Novak in the Rome masters It was his birthday too so he definitely had something to celebrate . I didn't I always want Novak to win


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And after yesterdays physio it is worse again! The heel feels fine- but the rest of the leg is not feeling good. Between the leg and a stuffed up nose I am feeling sorry for myself today. For once a bad nights sleep is also making itself felt.


Hope you get to stay the full week at the B&B Margaret give you and husband a chance to get rid of cold and cough 
As for physio , my knee always felt worse afterwards for quite a few visits so hang in there hopefully it won't be long before you are walking along like teenager again


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> think i will do the easy basket weave for the new ggbaby. --- sam


Please take a picture when it's finished so we can admire it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well some friends of ours who have a B&B have no bookings for the next week so have kindly offered us the use of it (as long as no one books at the last minute in whihc case we will need to get out so maybe only one night). So heading off this evening. I assume no internet available.
> I will read on my iPad and make some comments but if you don't hear from me that will be why. She works with David so they have been commenting on his cough and he likely said I want him out of here for a while. The week would be good.
> Saw the physio today and he again dry needled my calf so walking is very hard. Fortunately there is a downstairs bedroom in the B&B or I was going to be in strife tonight.
> But my walking is on the whole much better now.
> ...


Enjoy your time at the B&B. Sounds great. I am glad the physio seems to be helping.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Sonja. How is the crocheting going?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, maybe I should send you a mouth guard too to prevent you from biting your tongue so hard.


Yep LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's going to be hard to take. Hope she finds a place soon.
> My kids were never great at going to bed when young, my MIL used to tell me it was because I worked & didn't spend enough time with them. She had a real bug up her butt about me having a good job, never mind if I didn't have it DH would have had to leave us alone all winter & go work on the rigs.
> My GKs are amazing about going to bed, it's so nice.
> 
> Hope you don't damage your tongue in the next few weeks!


Sorry to hear that you MIL had that kind of opinion. :roll: My kids were fine with going to bed and sleeping by 2 so I was lucky. DD has made quite a rod for her own back for sure. Oh well., Serena slept all night at least, got up about 7.45.... said good morning Nanna... cuteness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! That would have been very scary... 20 stupid people fighting. I hope that never happens again.


That particular family has been very quiet since. I too hope it does not happen again- but with a family mostly young girls chances are they will want to party.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's going to be hard to take. Hope she finds a place soon.
> My kids were never great at going to bed when young, my MIL used to tell me it was because I worked & didn't spend enough time with them. She had a real bug up her butt about me having a good job, never mind if I didn't have it DH would have had to leave us alone all winter & go work on the rigs.
> My GKs are amazing about going to bed, it's so nice.
> 
> Hope you don't damage your tongue in the next few weeks!


I remember that before I had any children I thought my friends were so cruel letting their little daughter cry herself to sleep, but once I had my own baby I realised why you need to not give in to the cries (unless they're the 'pain' cries). Didn't really take very long for her to settle into the routine, but she did always waken at 3 am :shock: Even did this in utero, kicking me awake so must be well ingrained


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Happy Birthday to Melody (Gagesmom)*


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Agnes, Quinn is adorable! Your outfits are exquisite.


I second that! Wonderful to see you here again too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sounds as though you've got every right to be feeling sorry for yourself! Sometimes after physio it gets worse before it gets better (ask me how I know!) Hope you feel better soon. {{{hugs}}}


Meant to go to Bible Study tomorrow morning and then baby sit. Have decided that unless I am feeling a lot better in the morning I will skip Bible Study- won't be much help the state I was after this mornings study.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> goodness - i'm surprised my girls survived - we used blankets - we put them in the center of the crib and sometimes they went up - sometimes down the crib - they slept on their stomachs - sometimes on their backs when they could roll over - we had lovely bumper pads - they had pickles when they were a month old (thanks to dad) - sounds like we did everything wrong. --- sam


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to see you here, Agnes- you always pop up on facebook for me! Quinn looks like he is having fun!
> 
> They are lovely little outfits you've been knitting!


 :thumbup: Good to hear from you Agnes.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is best that you stay grandma instead of parent. It will be difficult, but your love for Serena will get you through this. I am not sure that Oscar will like being a pussy cat though. LOL I will pray for Sarah to find a place.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I am watching Outlander just to see the landscape of Scotland again and the beauty is a wonderful memory.


Beautiful photos and lovely memories for you. I have read all of the Outlander books a few years ago... I need to start watching it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Keep us posted on the expected grandchild. I am praying for them to have a lovely little one in their lives. When is that due date?


~~~We are anxiously counting down to August 25th. It seems soooo far away....yet close, too! A little over 3 months to go! They are finally starting to let themselves be excited more than worried. They are talking about it more...I am relieved! They do have a crib...but no mattress. I guess it's baby steps (heehee). Since they both speak several languages, they have asked for books in those languages! I hope the little girl does not get too confused! :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> We had to prop the head of the bed for DS#1 to help avoid SIDS, but he was tested and we knew that the sphincter muscle at the top of the stomach was not fully developed due to his premature birth. We still used blankets with him. He was high risk so we had procedures to follow to try to avoid it. With Matthew we did not do any of those procedures. He had a blanket and bumper pads as well as DS#1. I knew fully well about SIDS and was given as many techniques possible to get past that stage. So thankful we got through it.


~~~I had forgotten about propping the head of the bed up. We did that, too. Thank you for the prayers. So far, so good! :thumbup: 
I often say a "thank you" for getting the kids to adulthood, too!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's a grey rainy day here, I finished the Christmas stocking yesterday, and started on the second sleeve for David's sweater, and just cast on sorry a pair of slippers.


Pretty colour for the sock, Kaye. It does look a dreary day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sure was Jenny is married to Ian Murray. I missed it on Sunday so will watch it tonight. I can see it online as not on regular tv.
> I think they chose the characters really well. Jamie is such a hunk mmmmm.
> And Claire is wonderful too.


MMMM. I agree.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that's not near where Bonnie's son works. I hope all stay safe and it either gets contained before it gets there or goes another direction away from everything.


I'm sure Bonnie will let us know if her son was one of the evacuee's. I haven't heard anything on the news this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> This is my kilt, my mother made. The material is pure wool and is over 60 years old. Too heavy to wear unless it's freezing. The tartan is the Murray clan, which is my family. Colours are dark green, deep blue, with the red stripes.


That's really a beautiful kilt. I can remember wearing one in my teens....not that I'm a Scot but I did like the kilt. Even in my 20's and 30's, I did wear plaid skirts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gagesmom!!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> And after yesterdays physio it is worse again! The heel feels fine- but the rest of the leg is not feeling good. Between the leg and a stuffed up nose I am feeling sorry for myself today. For once a bad nights sleep is also making itself felt.


So sorry you're not feeling up to snuff. Take care of yourself.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wow! My maiden name is Murray, hi cousin! of many generations past.
> Our branch are all in New Zealand, Scotland and USA. Done some research and know quite a lot from family stories handed down from older relatives.
> We also have a connection to royal family. Our ancestors mother was a servant at Glamis Castle, the queen mothers family Bowes-Lyon. She became pregnant to one of Bowes_Lyon men, her baby boy was adopted out to a local family. He named his first daughter after his birth mother, with Lyon as part of her name. Quite an interesting story which has been in our family since 1800s[/quote
> 
> That is so interesting. How wonderful that you were able to trace it back. I have tried tracing my ancestry but it's been difficult because of WWII. Lots of the records were burned.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have similar issues getting Elizabeth to sleep during the day- but night is usually fine for some reason.
> It is exhausting to deal with and even just listen to isn't it?


yep. :thumbdown:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday to Melody (Gagesmom)*


Happy Birthday from me too Mel. Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Caught up so off to have breakfast.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Before I go, got this in my email and thought you might enjoy a morning smile



Church Ladies With Typewriters




They're Back! Those wonderful Church Bulletins! Thank Goodness for the Church ladies with typewriters. These sentences actually appeared in Church bulletins or were announced at Church services: 







The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals. 
-------------------------- 



Scouts are saving aluminum cans, bottles and other items to be recycled. Proceeds will be used to cripple children.
--------------------------


Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.
--------------------------


For those of you who have children and don't know it, we have a nursery downstairs. 
-------------------------- 

Next Thursday there will be try-outs for the choir. They need all the help they can get. 
-------------------------- 

Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the Church. So ends a friendship that began in their school days.
--------------------------


At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be 'What Is Hell?' Come early and listen to our choir practice.
--------------------------

Eight new choir robes are currently needed due to the addition of several new members and to the deterioration of some older ones.
-------------------------- 

Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person you want remembered..
-------------------------- 

The Church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and gracious hostility.
--------------------------

Pot-luck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow.
-------------------------- 

The ladies of the Church have cast off clothing of every kind. They may be seen in the basement on Friday afternoon.
-------------------------- 

This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin (sic?).
-------------------------- 

The pastor would appreciate it if the ladies of the Congregation would lend him their electric girdles for the pancake breakfast next Sunday. 
-------------------------- 

Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM . Please use the back door.
--------------------------

The eighth-graders will be presenting Shakespeare's Hamlet in the Church basement Friday at 7 PM. The congregation is invited to attend this tragedy.
-------------------------- 

Weight Watchers will meet at 7 PM at the First Presbyterian Church. Please use large double door at the side entrance.
--------------------------
And this one just about sums them all up



The Associate Minister unveiled the Church's new campaign slogan last Sunday:



'I Upped My Pledge - Up Yours.'


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi Sonja. How is the crocheting going?


You made me look round are there cameras somewhere :lol: 
I'm sat here having a coffee and crocheting . It's the first time I've picked it back up as I've been knitting a dress . I'm going to try the shoes and booties that Agnes has made later today as I've got to cut the grass and write a pattern out for a friend first . So if you here someone scream in frustration later on it will be just me getting in a muddle with booties :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Lovely pictures Daralene. Thanks for showing the countryside to us.


I couldn't wait to share this beautiful country with you where Kate and Agnes live and Julie, Darowil, and Fan have history also. I'm glad you enjoyed them. Just read that you have history there too. Amazing. Sounds like a very interesting history too. I wonder who else has Scottish roots. I think Gagesmom lives in a town that shows evidence of Scottish settlers??


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday to Melody (Gagesmom)*


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off now for my bone density test. Hope it is good but I am getting shorter, which I truly don't need. Now under 5'.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are anxiously counting down to August 25th. It seems soooo far away....yet close, too! A little over 3 months to go! They are finally starting to let themselves be excited more than worried. They are talking about it more...I am relieved! They do have a crib...but no mattress. I guess it's baby steps (heehee). Since they both speak several languages, they have asked for books in those languages! I hope the little girl does not get too confused! :lol:


Very few do- the best way to learn a language is to be exposed to more than one from a very young age.
Almost far enough on for her to have a very chance of survival these days if she should be early.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You made me look round are there cameras somewhere :lol:
> I'm sat here having a coffee and crocheting . It's the first time I've picked it back up as I've been knitting a dress . I'm going to try the shoes and booties that Agnes has made later today as I've got to cut the grass and write a pattern out for a friend first . So if you here someone scream in frustration later on it will be just me getting in a muddle with booties :lol:


Do we get to see the dress you made? I am sure you will do just fine with the booties.....

LOL... re cameras.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I couldn't wait to share this beautiful country with you where Kate and Agnes live and Julie, Darowil, and Fan have history also. I'm glad you enjoyed them. Just read that you have history there too. Amazing. Sounds like a very interesting history too. I wonder who else has Scottish roots. I think Gagesmom lives in a town that shows evidence of Scottish settlers??


And me..... my dad was from Edinburgh. And I have a half sister who lives in a fishing village in Scotland also.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Before I go, got this in my email and thought you might enjoy a morning smile
> 
> Church Ladies With Typewriters


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And me..... my dad was from Edinburgh. And I have a half sister who lives in a fishing village in Scotland also.


I've seen it- think she posted it on the main forum. White and pink if my memory can be trusted.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> So is she wanting blankets with or without holes?
> Despite all the comments on KP holes here are seen as a plus not a negative as it helps the child breathe if they end up under the blankets. Vicky has seen a number of children come through with SIDS but never with one catching a finger in the blanket. So while it is of course a very slight risk the risk of suffocation is much greater- and much more devastating. A child losing a finger is terrible but losing its life is much worse.
> 
> Kids are put to sleep at the bottom of the cot and therefore less likely to wriggle down to lessen the risk of suffocation. But if the child gets too cold that is an issue so I think it has been realised that trying to keep a child warm without blankets is not easy. The worst of the options for sleeping in is the very popular cocoon shown here on KP. No sleeves and so the baby easily wriggles down but because it is firm not as much chance of an air space as with a blanket. And often a hood- total no-no for sleeping in. Perfectly OK outside as will have an adult near by to keep an eye on the child. Elizabeth has turned her head to sleep for a long time- and with a hood she would turn into the hood as the hoods are not firm fitting.
> ...


~~~They will get the blankets. Blankets are good on the floor, in strollers, etc. So I think they will still be useful. I have made a "sleep sack", but I think of it more as a travel bag, for carrying the baby. Having the baby in a "sack" reduces the loss of booties, etc. and keeps other warming blankets contained as well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh no, maybe I should send you a mouth guard too to prevent you from biting your tongue so hard.


~~~I'm practicing now...hoping to build up callouses! My DH has already started in with the "now, Carol......":roll: :lol: He knows me!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~They will get the blankets. Blankets are good on the floor, in strollers, etc. So I think they will still be useful. I have made a "sleep sack", but I think of it more as a travel bag, for carrying the baby. Having the baby in a "sack" reduces the loss of booties, etc. and keeps other warming blankets contained as well.


I made quite a few little baby blankets and none were used except in the carriage and on the floor.

my dil kept the baby in a zippered 'bag' when she was tiny, I always worried that it would get twisted,and then one with sleeves (no legs) when she got older. I found shestepped on the bottom and I felt she could hurt her neck when she started standing in her crib. I guess I am old fashinioned. I like the freedom of pajamas with feet for little ones as they have more freedom. just my opinion.

That was 12 years ago and it has likely changed again.

I just started at the end so am going to read back. Answers might be out of order


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~They will get the blankets. Blankets are good on the floor, in strollers, etc. So I think they will still be useful. I have made a "sleep sack", but I think of it more as a travel bag, for carrying the baby. Having the baby in a "sack" reduces the loss of booties, etc. and keeps other warming blankets contained as well.


I've done a mix of what Vicky has asked for and what I have wanted to do. Know she wears/uses most of what I have knitted as I see her it- even when we don't know I will be seeing her when she is dressed. 
But while I love to see her in the things I knit it is up to them not me what she wears (well unless I am looking after her of course) or they use.
I have doen a couple of blankets and am working on another one (this one at Vicky's request).


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've done a mix of what Vicky has asked for and what I have wanted to do. Know she wears/uses most of what I have knitted as I see her it- even when we don't know I will be seeing her when she is dressed.
> But while I love to see her in the things I knit it is up to them not me what she wears (well unless I am looking after her of course) or they use.
> I have doen a couple of blankets and am working on another one (this one at Vicky's request).


I agree with you. We raised our children our way and our children must do the same. No two generations do things the same way. I enjoy thinking of you with a little one to love and spoil Margaret.

I could use another class by the way. Think about it and a subject.

It is so NICE to be back . Shirley


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday Gagesmom!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL! It is nice to see you doing so much better. I am not caught up with everyone yet so am starting at the end and reading back. I do hope you are doing really well. How is Gage? well, I hope.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sure was Jenny is married to Ian Murray. I missed it on Sunday so will watch it tonight. I can see it online as not on regular tv.
> I think they chose the characters really well. Jamie is such a hunk mmmmm.
> And Claire is wonderful too.


I've never watched that show, guess I need to look for it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that's not near where Bonnie's son works. I hope all stay safe and it either gets contained before it gets there or goes another direction away from everything.


The evacs are north of Fort Mac & he is south, comes home today for a week. It's pretty scary that they aren't getting it controled but until there is significant rain there's no hope of that. 
My nephews inlaws have been evacuated from their acreage at Fox Creek, Alberta


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Gorse grows so prolifically here it is a real menace. It was brought out by the early European settlers and taken around as a sort of calling card. Unfortunately leading to widespread distribution.


Scentless camomile was brought here as a flower by the eastern European settlers & is now one of the most noxious weeds we have,it's a white daisy with roots 1/2 way to China & even if you pull it & shake off all the dirt it will re root, have to pull & bag is or use special herbicide, very expensive, to kill it.if only our ancestors knew what a nuisance they were bringing!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene the Scottish countryside is just gorgeous and you have such a talent for taking photographs. They look like something you'd see in a travel brochure for Scotland.



Cashmeregma said:


> They are called Gorse and are really very prickly. They truly are beautiful covering so much of the area with a bright yellow gold. The bottoms of the mountains and the hills are often covered with it and brown spots, which is Heather and will bloom and also be quite beautiful. Can you imagine the hills covered with gorse and heather in bloom with the pink/purple blossoms.
> 
> Some photos driving to and through the Highlands.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Can I come and share your garden with you Bonnie I love the idea of a raspberry patch, do you grow strawberries and blueberries too , my favourite fruit , 😋 I will gladly help you out by eating them 😄. Wild strawberries are delicious used to pick them when I was young


You could sure have lots of rasberries, always way more than we can use. My strawberries aren't doing so well, many winterkilled. I don't grow blueberries but they grow wild around here, much better than the tame ones but small & not much fun to pick but so tasty. I love them fresh.

Only up to pg 42, you guys have been chatty, will catch up later.must be off & running.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodness you are a busy bee. We have the rain today and suppose to have it all week to some degree. I'm not going to complain too much though as we've had a streak of beautiful days and I'm sure the plants need it.



Poledra65 said:


> It's a grey rainy day here, I finished the Christmas stocking yesterday, and started on the second sleeve for David's sweater, and just cast on sorry a pair of slippers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


~~~BEAUTIFUL knitting! Very adorable! :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Cute Quinn, too! Looks like he could keep you hopping!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the compliment on the top and more so on Hannah. She just got her hair cut; at least 6 inches off. Her hair grows fast and she loves the new cut. The stylish used a flat iron it it to straighten it; her hair is naturally very wavy. The cut looks good wavy too.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Daralene, what great pictures, now I really want to go to Scotland!
> 
> Agnes, all the knits are beautiful
> 
> ...


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.



oneapril said:


> That is scary, Julie. I hope the police got them sorted out quickly. I am glad you are ok.


~~~Really glad you have so many active neighbors, too! That is a plus!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, we were there. It is such a beautiful Loch with a very peaceful feeling but lots of tourists from all over the world. I'm so glad we weren't there in high tourist season. I'm sure Nessie was lurking nearby. :thumbup: . I have photos from there but had to take the car in for work today so had to wait. It's hard to see the photos on here and DH is working on the computer, but I do have a few photos from there. I'll see if I can find one on here.


~~~Great photos! I especially like the 3rd one...it shows how big the castle was!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Waiting for the Sears repair person to call. My freezer chose yesterday to give up the ghost, came home to thawed contents leaking onto the garage floor. Was fortunate to find a co-worker to cover my morning shift today so I could be home to let the repair person in. A big mess as well as food loss. It is under a repair agreement, and has been repaired twice before. A great freezer, purchased in 1979, so if this time it is not repairable, I shall get a new one.
In the meantime, I'm so enjoying all the pictures and updates here. Got a big laugh out of the church ladies with typewriters.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The one below it I thought I also posted on FB but here it is again. It is another top I've made for DD. This is DD trying it on before I blocked it.


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto. Hope the pain subsides quickly.


sugarsugar said:


> Enjoy your time at the B&B. Sounds great. I am glad the physio seems to be helping.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Haven't commented but know I have you in my prayers regarding DD living with you again. Hope DD finds her own place soon too. But don't you love mornings like this one being greeted with "good morning Nanna".


sugarsugar said:


> Sorry to hear that you MIL had that kind of opinion. :roll: My kids were fine with going to bed and sleeping by 2 so I was lucky. DD has made quite a rod for her own back for sure. Oh well., Serena slept all night at least, got up about 7.45.... said good morning Nanna... cuteness.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Happy birthday Melody!*


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know it was, there were RTD cans lying around.


~~~What are RTD cans?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What languages do they speak?


cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are anxiously counting down to August 25th. It seems soooo far away....yet close, too! A little over 3 months to go! They are finally starting to let themselves be excited more than worried. They are talking about it more...I am relieved! They do have a crib...but no mattress. I guess it's baby steps (heehee). Since they both speak several languages, they have asked for books in those languages! I hope the little girl does not get too confused! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful photos and lovely memories for you. I have read all of the Outlander books a few years ago... I need to start watching it.


I actually subscribed to STARZ to get it. Enjoying it so much that I could watch it all day long. Guess I need to get knitting again. Stopped and got some new sock needles as I was using the square metal ones with the very pointy tips and they were really starting to hurt my fingers. Think the yarn doesn't have that much give and I am using my finger tips more than usual. Hope these new ones fit the bill.

See that you are Scottish heritage too. :thumbup:


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

TNS said:


> Only just got to read this - late Sunday here - so am hoping it gets resolved. Rather frightening hearing altercations at night and close by, so hope you weren't too nervous to sleep later.


Hi Lin! nice to see you posting! I think of you and Dave a lot. We had such a nice visit with you were in Calgary.

We are out on Vancouver Island, I think I told you. Love it here. The blossoms are wonderful right now.

I am back -and still doing the workshops. Give my best to the family. How is the new veterinarian doing ? give her a hug.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Off now for my bone density test. Hope it is good but I am getting shorter, which I truly don't need. Now under 5'.


I'm the same. My doctor is arranging for a bone density test for me. I started out at 5'4" and am now down to 5'1. Not good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What languages do they speak?


My girlfriend from NYC that lived in Germany taught her one son German from 15 months and then she had a baby born in Germany and she got both English and German. She said that she felt it took a little longer for them to get to a certain point with the 2 languages but then it just took off and they excelled at both. They speak German like natives and of course, going to school helped. They then came home correcting their parents' accents. :XD: The ability to absorb language is so great at that age, it shouldn't be confusing at all, just might be a little more to process is all. My friend was amazed at how early her son could pick up the phone and use the right vocabulary with the Germans and then with the Americans who called. I should add that at an early age he could talk German on the phone and relay in English to his parents, so translation abilities just happened naturally.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

These were funny. I sent them along to my brother.



budasha said:


> Before I go, got this in my email and thought you might enjoy a morning smile
> 
> Church Ladies With Typewriters


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, top lovely and Hannah is beautiful.
Gotta run we drive to Napa today.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've never watched that show, guess I need to look for it


Once you start, you will be hooked. I had to read all the books first and will probably reread them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah....but good things come in small packages!


Cashmeregma said:


> Off now for my bone density test. Hope it is good but I am getting shorter, which I truly don't need. Now under 5'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Waiting for the Sears repair person to call. My freezer chose yesterday to give up the ghost, came home to thawed contents leaking onto the garage floor. Was fortunate to find a co-worker to cover my morning shift today so I could be home to let the repair person in. A big mess as well as food loss. It is under a repair agreement, and has been repaired twice before. A great freezer, purchased in 1979, so if this time it is not repairable, I shall get a new one.
> In the meantime, I'm so enjoying all the pictures and updates here. Got a big laugh out of the church ladies with typewriters.


Flyty1n, so sorry to hear that happened. If the food is a total loss the insurance may cover it, if you have home-owner's or renter's insurance. I never knew that but one ice storm when electricity was out for a long time, friends claimed their food loss and insurance helped. Hope the repair or new freezer lasts a long time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ah....but good things come in small packages!


Isn't that sweet. I'll try to look at it that way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The evacs are north of Fort Mac & he is south, comes home today for a week. It's pretty scary that they aren't getting it controled but until there is significant rain there's no hope of that.
> My nephews inlaws have been evacuated from their acreage at Fox Creek, Alberta


Glad that he's not in that area and that he's coming home today.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Once you start, you will be hooked. I had to read all the books first and will probably reread them.


If you mean Outlander, the acting is so great and the landscapes beautiful. It shows the old kilts when all the tartans were very muted. Not different like the clan tartans of today as they were just dyed from local natural materials. Also the kilts had way more fabric so the extra fabric going up over the shoulder and around could be used as a blanket or small tent. Quite useful. There was a scene last night that showed all the ladies sitting at a table with a very long woolen fabric and they had it wet and about 6 of them sat on each side of the table and we're having fun slamming it and rolling it on the table. At the end I'm sure they would have a great piece of felted wool and what a good time they had doing it, laughing, telling jokes and making fun of the men. Sorry Sam, not the gentlemen like you. Some interesting knitted scarves/cowls, woven kilt fabric, coats, etc. I'm thinking the felted wool would be waterproof too for the most part.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the compliment on the top and more so on Hannah. She just got her hair cut; at least 6 inches off. Her hair grows fast and she loves the new cut. The stylish used a flat iron it it to straighten it; her hair is naturally very wavy. The cut looks good wavy too.


She's a very pretty girl and her hair does look lovely.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Waiting for the Sears repair person to call. My freezer chose yesterday to give up the ghost, came home to thawed contents leaking onto the garage floor. Was fortunate to find a co-worker to cover my morning shift today so I could be home to let the repair person in. A big mess as well as food loss. It is under a repair agreement, and has been repaired twice before. A great freezer, purchased in 1979, so if this time it is not repairable, I shall get a new one.
> In the meantime, I'm so enjoying all the pictures and updates here. Got a big laugh out of the church ladies with typewriters.


Sorry about your freezer. Not very nice that you lost all your food. Glad you enjoyed the church ladies.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, hope the smoke isn't affecting your breathing. So sorry to hear about more being impacted. I read an article in the Toronto, Sun telling about what to expect after the devastation of a fire. Lots of toxins, pollution of water, possible explosions and more. Of course, there is also the emotional effect of things lost that cannot be replaced. Workers who can't work because their work burned down. The list went on and on. It also talked about people wanting to go back before it was safe. All this was about a smaller town several years ago, so the impact will be on a lot more people with this fire.

Prayers for those you know and for all impacted. Sure would be nice if Mother Nature sent some rain.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Shirley, I had just finished counting stitches on my project bag thinking I could do that with scrap yarn! Here is a pic.


I really like your bag, Joy. You are very artistic. Are you still doing watercolor? I still do cards but not much else except knit - I fell when Pat was having his heart surgery and detached the tendon in my left shoulder (I'm a lefty) . It took a couple of years before they found out what was causing the pain so can't be repaired. However I am fortunate that if I knit a slightly different way I can knit.

I also am able to watercolor. I just started another bag only not crochet - this one I crochet the bottom in sc with two strands then picked up the stitches and am limiting my colors on this one. I want to do a few up over the summer for Christmas presents. They are good for carrying my yarn and projects to the seniors center. I joined when we moved here and am quite active in the Crafts and knitting area. We sell hand knitted projects there and the funds to to help keep the center going. I am also knitting for the hospital auxiliary store. I have had 3 'visits' there since we have been here. It is a small hospital and much different than the Foothlls in Calgary which is a world class hospital, but the staff are kind and I think it is the only way I can 'payback'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Scentless camomile was brought here as a flower by the eastern European settlers & is now one of the most noxious weeds we have,it's a white daisy with roots 1/2 way to China & even if you pull it & shake off all the dirt it will re root, have to pull & bag is or use special herbicide, very expensive, to kill it.if only our ancestors knew what a nuisance they were bringing!


 :thumbdown: Exactly the problem we have with so many plants- one of the worst locally is Privet- so bad for Asthmatics.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> If you mean Outlander, the acting is so great and the landscapes beautiful. It shows the old kilts when all the tartans were very muted. Not different like the clan tartans of today as they were just dyed from local natural materials. Also the kilts had way more fabric so the extra fabric going up over the shoulder and around could be used as a blanket or small tent. Quite useful. There was a scene last night that showed all the ladies sitting at a table with a very long woolen fabric and they had it wet and about 6 of them sat on each side of the table and we're having fun slamming it and rolling it on the table. At the end I'm sure they would have a great piece of felted wool and what a good time they had doing it. Some interesting knitted scarves/cowls, woven kilt fabric, coats, etc. I'm thinking the felted wool would be waterproof too for the most part.


Yes, I did mean Outlander. I watch it every Sunday night.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the compliment on the top and more so on Hannah. She just got her hair cut; at least 6 inches off. Her hair grows fast and she loves the new cut. The stylish used a flat iron it it to straighten it; her hair is naturally very wavy. The cut looks good wavy too.


What a gorgeous photo, Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> It was scary- I didn't dare put my light on- and I didn't sleep that well even last night- but I think I have caught up now- have to get the banking done. There was more than twenty involved in the fight.
> 
> ~~~Really glad you have so many active neighbors, too! That is a plus!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I'm the same. My doctor is arranging for a bone density test for me. I started out at 5'4" and am now down to 5'1. Not good news.


Uh oh...That's not good Budasha, but does seem to be very common. I wonder if at my height now I could claim minority status. :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Waiting for the Sears repair person to call. My freezer chose yesterday to give up the ghost, came home to thawed contents leaking onto the garage floor. Was fortunate to find a co-worker to cover my morning shift today so I could be home to let the repair person in. A big mess as well as food loss. It is under a repair agreement, and has been repaired twice before. A great freezer, purchased in 1979, so if this time it is not repairable, I shall get a new one.
> In the meantime, I'm so enjoying all the pictures and updates here. Got a big laugh out of the church ladies with typewriters.


Oh dear, I can just imagine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~What are RTD cans?


Ready To Drink spirits mixes, like Rum and Coke etc.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That particular family has been very quiet since. I too hope it does not happen again- but with a family mostly young girls chances are they will want to party.


You are probably right on that one. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ready To Drink spirits mixes, like Rum and Coke etc.


Figures...Never would have guessed that. Must remember RTD.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No Scotland has many Sea Lochs that are tidal.


Yes, you could see the tidal lines and the strong current.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are probably right on that one. :roll:


From my point of view, a nuisance because their sense of noise (also what they call music?) is very heavy on bass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Figures...Never would have guessed that. Must remember RTD.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, you could see the tidal lines and the strong current.


And all would have been gouged out in the Ice Age.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, top lovely and Hannah is beautiful.
> Gotta run we drive to Napa today.


Hope it's for fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> And all would have been gouged out in the Ice Age.


I think being a geologist there would be so interesting. So many different landscapes and types of rock throughout the mainland and the islands. Of course being an archeologist on Orkney or the Shetland Isles would be fun too. Maybe later I will post some of the prehistoric finds if everyone isn't tired of photos.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From my point of view, a nuisance because their sense of noise (also what they call music?) is very heavy on bass.


Oh my, that can actually shake the foundation of your house.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ready To Drink spirits mixes, like Rum and Coke etc.


Laughing, as when I first saw this I thought you meant you were "Ready to Drink ..." Knew something bad must have happened. Glad you were just referring to the phrase RTD.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to get some work done and try out those new knitting needles.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It sure is a better alternative! And its only a number.


Don't feel bad, Bonnie- I was 3 years married when you were born! (Oh my Gosh!). I learned from watching my Dad fight old age right up until the day he died, that I was going to just not worry about it.

It happens and we are lucky we get to grow old. Many don't.

My inside is still 23 - it is the outside that is disintegrating!

I find I forget a few words (I forget now which ones, )grin, and my equilibrium is getting a bit unhinged, but I am happy and I try hard not to think about anything else.

You sound so full of life and activity. I think if we keep busy and keep our minds busy, and care about each other, life looks after itself. You are a treasure and will be next year and in 23 years. Shirley


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

budasha said:


> Before I go, got this in my email and thought you might enjoy a morning smile
> 
> Church Ladies With Typewriters
> 
> ...


~~~Thanks for the morning smile & chuckles! Someone needs to learn to proof read!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think being a geologist there would be so interesting. So many different landscapes and types of rock throughout the mainland and the islands. Of course being an archeologist on Orkney or the Shetland Isles would be fun too. Maybe later I will post some of the prehistoric finds if everyone isn't tired of photos.


I am sure it is, for both disciplines- my Cousin Jean that I made the red Guernsey for, lives close to where they discovered Strontium 90, close to the village of Strontian. (Hence the name)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, that can actually shake the foundation of your house.


As well as thumping through one's head!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Laughing, as when I first saw this I thought you meant you were "Ready to Drink ..." Knew something bad must have happened. Glad you were just referring to the phrase RTD.


Not me, thank goodness, not been tempted for a very long time!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Melody.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Quinn sleeps from about 8ish at night till 8 or later in the morning , he still ends up having a nap in the afternoon especially if he has been swimming, you could march a pipe band past him and it wouldnt wake him, he usually sings to himself for 10 mins before dropping off


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Off now for my bone density test. Hope it is good but I am getting shorter, which I truly don't need. Now under 5'.


pity my sister and I she was 4 ft 7 now 4 ft 5, I was 5ft and half an inch now 4 ft 10 am almost as much round lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> And me..... my dad was from Edinburgh. And I have a half sister who lives in a fishing village in Scotland also.


one of the east coast fishing villages?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

darowil said:


> I can understand why after seeing Elizabeth today- but she hasn't yet had wheat and is still only on puree. But if she hadn't had her first dairy today i might have suggested seeing what she did with a pizza crust!
> I think I'm enjoying her than I did mine! Nothing else to worry about with her.


That is what is so great about Grand children - you can have them for a day or two but then they go home and you can recover - so much fun.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the compliment on the top and more so on Hannah. She just got her hair cut; at least 6 inches off. Her hair grows fast and she loves the new cut. The stylish used a flat iron it it to straighten it; her hair is naturally very wavy. The cut looks good wavy too.


Beautiful lassie and her hair looks braw x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Am I too late to wish Melody happy birthday? if so belated happy birthday x


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Happy Birthday!!

~~~ :thumbup: *HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
SO glad you were born!
Happy Birthday!!*


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What languages do they speak?


~~~French, Spanish, Swahili (DS only), Portuguese, and of course, English. We did find one book...A Tanzanian folk tale...translated into Spanish. Love it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow everyone has been very chatty the last couple of days... nice. But I doubt that I will catch up properly each day. Well DD and Serena are here and we have survived 2 days... LOL. :shock: Unfortunately DD has allowed dreadful sleeping habits.... Serena has no clue how to go to sleep on her own and feel secure.... sooooo DD lies with her in DD's bed till she finally fights and eventually falls asleep! Its 9.50pm now and the screaming is still going on. :shock: This is not good. Oh well.
> 
> Serena was funny today..... she was marching around the backyard and calling to Oscar (dog).. "come on Oscar". And when he didnt she crouched down... "here puss puss" !  The other grandmother has a dog and also couple cats so I guess thats where the here puss comes from.... LOL


Oh dear, well that certainly won't help with your peace, hopefully she'll figure out that she has to let her learn to sleep on her own. 
LOL! Poor Oscar, but somehow I doubt he minds, with all the love and attention she gives him, she could probably call him bunbun and he'd be okay. :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting photos Fan. The sculpture looks like it has marijuana leaves....LOL. Sorry, just a flashback to the 60/70s observation.


 :XD:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Hello everyone how are you all? not been on TP for a very long time, have been busy getting knitting requests done and knew if I was on here it would eat into knitting time.
> Had a private message from Julie and Daralene, don't think Julie got my reply,laptop/internet connection playing up, told Daralene that I would post some pictures of Quinn, not that he stays still long enough to catch many.
> will skim through this TP to try and catch up with news of you all, catch ya all later tc xx


Welcome back, wow, he's getting so big, what a cutie. 
Love your little outfit, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Do we get to see the dress you made? I am sure you will do just fine with the booties.....
> 
> LOL... re cameras.


Here it is
IT was funny because I had just sat down and thought I would do some of the blanket while reading and the first post I saw was yours :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I've seen it- think she posted it on the main forum. White and pink if my memory can be trusted.


Your memory is still good Margaret :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Shirley, I like the colour scheme you have selected for your bag. Very nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Uh oh...That's not good Budasha, but does seem to be very common. I wonder if at my height now I could claim minority status. :XD:


You are too funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm practicing now...hoping to build up callouses! My DH has already started in with the "now, Carol......":roll: :lol: He knows me!


It's funny because I always gave my husband the talk before we go visiting " don't say this , don't say that " then I end up putting my foot in it . 
He now says maybe you should give yourself the talk :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is
> IT was funny because I had just sat down and thought I would do some of the blanket while reading and the first post I saw was yours :lol:


Sonja, this is so lovely. You are a wonder.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think being a geologist there would be so interesting. So many different landscapes and types of rock throughout the mainland and the islands. Of course being an archeologist on Orkney or the Shetland Isles would be fun too. Maybe later I will post some of the prehistoric finds if everyone isn't tired of photos.


~~~NEVER tired of photos!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You could sure have lots of rasberries, always way more than we can use. My strawberries aren't doing so well, many winterkilled. I don't grow blueberries but they grow wild around here, much better than the tame ones but small & not much fun to pick but so tasty. I love them fresh.
> 
> Only up to pg 42, you guys have been chatty, will catch up later.must be off & running.


I like the wild ones better too , think I will try to grow some raspberries although we do get a lot of fruit and veg from the people who still have allotment plots where we had ours . Every so often one of them drops of a big box


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is
> IT was funny because I had just sat down and thought I would do some of the blanket while reading and the first post I saw was yours :lol:


~~~SO cute! I am hoping I will be able to make something like that. Haven't plucked up the nerve, yet! :roll:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> My girlfriend from NYC that lived in Germany taught her one son German from 15 months and then she had a baby born in Germany and she got both English and German. She said that she felt it took a little longer for them to get to a certain point with the 2 languages but then it just took off and they excelled at both. They speak German like natives and of course, going to school helped. They then came home correcting their parents' accents. :XD: The ability to absorb language is so great at that age, it shouldn't be confusing at all, just might be a little more to process is all. My friend was amazed at how early her son could pick up the phone and use the right vocabulary with the Germans and then with the Americans who called. I should add that at an early age he could talk German on the phone and relay in English to his parents, so translation abilities just happened naturally.


I spoke Swedish and English right from the start , mother never spoke anything but English in the home , were as dad spoke Swedish to us all the time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, top lovely and Hannah is beautiful.
> Gotta run we drive to Napa today.


Have a great time in Napa Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Way, way behind this week. Just skimming through to try and catch up but thanks everyone posting photos - gorgeous family photos and great pics of Daralene's Scottish trip. Can't comment on everything but wishing everyone who needs them healing hugs.

Just wanted to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY MELODY. I hope all is well with you and Gage and you are having a wonderful day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> She's a very pretty girl and her hair does look lovely.


I agree you have a beautiful daughter Gwen , and I'm officially jealous of her beautiful hair


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbdown: Exactly the problem we have with so many plants- one of the worst locally is Privet- so bad for Asthmatics.


As soon as my breathing starts going weird and chest tightening I know there is privet about before I even see it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> Sonja, this is so lovely. You are a wonder.


Thank you Liz


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Liz, you sure had me laughing with those Church Ladies with Typewriters.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is
> IT was funny because I had just sat down and thought I would do some of the blanket while reading and the first post I saw was yours :lol:


That is so beautiful. My goodness, I think there must be smoke coming from those needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Am I too late to wish Melody happy birthday? if so belated happy birthday x


It is the 17th, so that is fine, not late at all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I like the wild ones better too , think I will try to grow some raspberries although we do get a lot of fruit and veg from the people who still have allotment plots where we had ours . Every so often one of them drops of a big box


Used to pick the wild ones up in Haliburton where the cottage was, also wild strawberries. MMMMMMmmmm. Wish I had them around here, but if one searches, we have lots of wild grapes. Had some on the barn when we had the farm. Also a quince tree and elderberry bush with regular grape vines and raspberries, a really tart berry which name escapes me, tiny and quite tart. Was thinking gooseberry but think they are larger.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I spoke Swedish and English right from the start , mother never spoke anything but English in the home , were as dad spoke Swedish to us all the time


 :thumbup: Proof that it works.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is
> IT was funny because I had just sat down and thought I would do some of the blanket while reading and the first post I saw was yours :lol:


very feminine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the wild ones better too , think I will try to grow some raspberries although we do get a lot of fruit and veg from the people who still have allotment plots where we had ours . Every so often one of them drops of a big box


That is kind of them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> As soon as my breathing starts going weird and chest tightening I know there is privet about before I even see it


 :thumbdown: Not good!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~NEVER tired of photos!


I agree with Carol never tired of pictures . Look forward to seeing lots more 
It's the only way I will get to see other parts of the world for a long time


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO cute! I am hoping I will be able to make something like that. Haven't plucked up the nerve, yet! :roll:


It was easy I just chose a stitch pattern cast on , added the lace at the beginning and went from there . I'm sure you could do it , the stitch pattern is only six rows and 3 of them are purl


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so beautiful. My goodness, I think there must be smoke coming from those needles.


Thank you . I'm trying to learn to crochet a bootie , thought I would go upstairs and have peace to concentrate while everyone was watching football
Wrong . I've got my son chatting to me on the phone , my friends also messaging me , youngest keeps coming asking me questions and husband has decided to start a conversation from downstairs . They win I give up :lol: 
Try in the morning no one else is awake at 5ish but me , the way things are going maybe mishka will try to have a conversation with me 😳


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Mel!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are anxiously counting down to August 25th. It seems soooo far away....yet close, too! A little over 3 months to go! They are finally starting to let themselves be excited more than worried. They are talking about it more...I am relieved! They do have a crib...but no mattress. I guess it's baby steps (heehee). Since they both speak several languages, they have asked for books in those languages! I hope the little girl does not get too confused! :lol:


That is my anniversary. It will be 32 years this year. I am excited for them. I understand not letting your guard down. I was like that while pregnant with Matthew.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is kind of them!


IT is I thought they would do it for a while and gradually stop but they are still doing it and I'm very grateful as everything is always so lovely and tasty


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Freezer update..not reparable. I have a Sears Master plan so in 3-5 business days they should give me an update as to how they replace it (under the agreement) and also hopefully will replace the 330.00 food I lost with it's failure. Now DS and I will have to wait and see what the freezer they replace it with will be.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> that does not bode well for the oil fields. just so they don't catch fire. --- sam


Yes, very scary if the fire gets in the oil sands, it may burn forever.
Neighbors son was on his way back to work when evacuation happened so was sent out again, they still have no place to live & 3 rd child due next month.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I couldn't wait to share this beautiful country with you where Kate and Agnes live and Julie, Darowil, and Fan have history also. I'm glad you enjoyed them. Just read that you have history there too. Amazing. Sounds like a very interesting history too. I wonder who else has Scottish roots. I think Gagesmom lives in a town that shows evidence of Scottish settlers??


Yes, Fergus has had the highland games for many years, my cousin told me it's not like it was when we were kids.
My Dads ancestors came from Scotland, the Stewarts & moms from Ireland.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am sure it is, for both disciplines- my Cousin Jean that I made the red Guernsey for, lives close to where they discovered Strontium 90, close to the village of Strontian. (Hence the name)


Perhaps where we stayed at Ballachullish and driving along Loch Linnhe were the closest we were to her. Does she overlook Loch Linnhe? I seem to remember a photo of her wearing your gorgeous guernsey in her yard possibly overlooking water.

On second thought, it looks like the Strontian River or Loch Sunart are closer to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, very scary if the fire gets in the oil sands, it may burn forever.
> Neighbors son was on his way back to work when evacuation happened so was sent out again, they still have no place to live & 3 rd child due next month.


Oh my, if it gets in the oil sands we may have smoke affecting all of us. That really would be awful and I'm sure would affect weather too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Freezer update..not reparable. I have a Sears Master plan so in 3-5 business days they should give me an update as to how they replace it (under the agreement) and also hopefully will replace the 330.00 food I lost with it's failure. Now DS and I will have to wait and see what the freezer they replace it with will be.


Hope they cover the food. Haven't read back to see if you mentioned that you have home owners or renters' insurance.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> Hi Lin! nice to see you posting! I think of you and Dave a lot. We had such a nice visit with you were in Calgary.
> 
> We are out on Vancouver Island, I think I told you. Love it here. The blossoms are wonderful right now.
> 
> I am back -and still doing the workshops. Give my best to the family. How is the new veterinarian doing ? give her a hug.


Yes, meeting you and Pat was something special, and a highlight of our trip! DD has just completed 4th year and started final year this week! They go straight into it without the usual summer break. She gets the 4th year exam results at the end of this week so is a bit anxious as you only get one chance to resit in the summer and failure means you can't continue. She's passed all of them up to now so fingers crossed.... I'll pass on the hug and send some back to you and Pat.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL! It is nice to see you doing so much better. I am not caught up with everyone yet so am starting at the end and reading back. I do hope you are doing really well. How is Gage? well, I hope.


What a beautiful wall hanging, Shirley.

Melody, have a happy birthday.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I'm trying to learn to crochet a bootie , thought I would go upstairs and have peace to concentrate while everyone was watching football
> Wrong . I've got my son chatting to me on the phone , my friends also messaging me , youngest keeps coming asking me questions and husband has decided to start a conversation from downstairs . They win I give up :lol:
> Try in the morning no one else is awake at 5ish but me , the way things are going maybe mishka will try to have a conversation with me 😳


It is good to be loved! Can't wait to see the crocheted bootie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I like the wild ones better too , think I will try to grow some raspberries although we do get a lot of fruit and veg from the people who still have allotment plots where we had ours . Every so often one of them drops of a big box


The fresh stuff tastes so much better than anything from the store. Nice your friends share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> IT is I thought they would do it for a while and gradually stop but they are still doing it and I'm very grateful as everything is always so lovely and tasty


It must be a big help!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Designer1234 said:


> That is what is so great about Grand children - you can have them for a day or two but then they go home and you can recover - so much fun.


I bet your granddaughter is becoming a young lady now. How old is she now?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, Hannahs new "do" looks great.

Sonja, what a cute little set.

Carol, glad the pregnancy is going well, hope the next couple of month fly by.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Freezer update..not reparable. I have a Sears Master plan so in 3-5 business days they should give me an update as to how they replace it (under the agreement) and also hopefully will replace the 330.00 food I lost with it's failure. Now DS and I will have to wait and see what the freezer they replace it with will be.


That is the major problem with freezer storage, when it does fail. Hoping you do get the insurance.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Perhaps where we stayed at Ballachullish and driving along Loch Linnhe were the closest we were to her. Does she overlook Loch Linnhe? I seem to remember a photo of her wearing your gorgeous guernsey in her yard possibly overlooking water.


Not actually Loch Linnhe- but very close- they do overlook an inlet- but the map was very tiny.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think being a geologist there would be so interesting. So many different landscapes and types of rock throughout the mainland and the islands. Of course being an archeologist on Orkney or the Shetland Isles would be fun too. Maybe later I will post some of the prehistoric finds if everyone isn't tired of photos.


Don't be silly Daralene!! :shock: when have we ever not wanted more photos?
Re the woven fabric getting hand processed - it would be tweed I imagine. (Eg Harris tweed). You certainly got to see a lot on your trip; wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not actually Loch Linnhe- but very close- they do overlook an inlet- but the map was very tiny.


The Strontium River and Loch Sunart are closer to her when I enlarged the map.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Don't be silly Daralene!! :shock: when have we ever not wanted more photos?
> Re the woven fabric getting hand processed - it would be tweed I imagine. (Eg Harris tweed). You certainly got to see a lot on your trip; wonderful.


In the movie it just looked plain and dark. I had to laugh as they set the dye with hot urine. Not sure if they really did that, but at least in Outlander they did.

Just looked it up and it was used in tanning and setting dyes.

I'm trying to post a video and it is taking forever. Don't know if it will work or not. We will see. Even if it posts, I will then have to keep my fingers crossed that you can open it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Daralene thank you so much for showing photos they are wonderful.
It's on my bucket list to go to Scotland, if I can persuade Stuart. His mother was from Edinburgh, his father was Irish from Belfast. Would be wonderful to see our ancestral home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

When I bought my new sock needles today I saw a magazine that featured Orkney knitting and it also has some from Shetland and talks about ancient breeds of sheep. I might make the hat they are featuring and there are some great socks too.

Speaking of sheep, they graze off in the mountains and not all together in certain areas. You can see why the working sheep dogs are so important as there is no way a shepherd could get them all back.

This goes with the second picture below.

Kelpie is a water spirit of Scottish folklore, typically taking the form of a horse, reputed to delight in the drowning of travelers.

Mind you, they told us the name but not the lore. :wink: I can see why.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The Strontium River and Loch Sunart are closer to her when I enlarged the map.


That's the name!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the compliment on the top and more so on Hannah. She just got her hair cut; at least 6 inches off. Her hair grows fast and she loves the new cut. The stylish used a flat iron it it to straighten it; her hair is naturally very wavy. The cut looks good wavy too.


Simply Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Freezer update..not reparable. I have a Sears Master plan so in 3-5 business days they should give me an update as to how they replace it (under the agreement) and also hopefully will replace the 330.00 food I lost with it's failure. Now DS and I will have to wait and see what the freezer they replace it with will be.


Oh dear, what a pain. Hope you soon get the replacement sorted out, and compensation for the food.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I bought my new sock needles today I saw a magazine that featured Orkney knitting and it also has some from Shetland and talks about ancient breeds of sheep. I might make the hat they are featuring and there are some great socks too.
> 
> Speaking of sheep, they graze off in the mountains and not all together in certain areas. You can see why the working sheep dogs are so important as there is no way a shepherd could get them all back.
> 
> ...


Keep the photos coming Daralene, they are great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Daralene thank you so much for showing photos they are wonderful.
> It's on my bucket list to go to Scotland, if I can persuade Stuart. His mother was from Edinburgh, his father was Irish from Belfast. Would be wonderful to see our ancestral home.


You would love it In Edinburgh we saw the Queen's clothes at Holyrood exhibited for her 90th birthday. Soooo beautiful!! Even showed coats and hats from her childhood. At the other end of the mile we visited the cold and windy Edinburgh Castle. We also had our photo taken in Mary King's Close, which is a preserved area underground now.
Mary King's Close is an old Edinburgh close under buildings in the Old Town area of Edinburgh, Scotland. It took its name from one Mary King, daughter of advocate Alexander King, who in the 17th century had owned several properties within the close.[1][2] The close was partially demolished and buried under the Royal Exchange, and later being closed to the public for many years, the complex became shrouded in myths and urban legends; tales of ghosts and murders, and myths of plague victims being walled up and left to die abounded.[3][4]

However, new research and archaeological evidence has revealed that the close actually consists of a number of closes which were originally narrow streets with tenement houses on either side, stretching up to seven stories high. Mary King's Close is now a commercial tourist attraction.

I hope you do get to go there and to Ireland.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That's the name!


Yay, we figured that out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Don't be silly Daralene!! :shock: when have we ever not wanted more photos?
> Re the woven fabric getting hand processed - it would be tweed I imagine. (Eg Harris tweed). You certainly got to see a lot on your trip; wonderful.


My only problem is sorting them. I have way too many and I'm not kidding either. If I can ever sort them all down I will make a book of our trip to Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

My niece Lisa and SIL Jeanette are in Portugal, they have been sight-seeing, the last two days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

crocheters alert.

http://www.stitchandunwind.com/tag/crochet-afghan-patterns/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=stitchandunwind20160517


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello, everyone. It seems like an age since I have been on here, but once again, I am turning up, as my mother would have said, like a bad penny. No real excuse for absence: we had a 10 day break, with brother in law and his wife, in Belgium and Luxembourg, then a visit from my brother and his granddaughter immediately on our return. Since then, with slightly warmer weather, we have been making a serious attempt to get the garden in order.

Our trip away was very relaxing, except that I really should have taken some of the legendary Tea Party bubble wrap - on the first day, which we spent in Gent (Ghent), a lovely city, I missed my footing on a cobbled street and fell flat on my face, cutting my mouth very badly and breaking a tooth. I had to be careful what I ate for most of the trip, and my dentist did a brilliant repair job on the tooth, once I got home, so there were no long term ill-effects, but it was my third fall in under a year, so I am a little wary about where I place my feet!

I would like to share a lovely story. About 3 weeks ago, our 2nd granddaughter, aged 12, who is a keen gymnast, took part in a national championship and came back with four medals, one gold and three bronze. Of course, we were all very proud of her. The following week, her aunt was walking in the next village to us, when she met Louis Smith, a U.K. Olympic gymnast, and also the winner of 'Strictly Come Dancing' a couple of years ago - no surprise, really, as he is a local boy, and has a house there. He said hello, and they both went on their way, but then, she began to wish that she had mentioned the medals. A few minutes later, she met him again, coming back, so she plucked up courage to ask him to record a message on her phone to congratulate our little champion! He was very happy to do that, and of course, our granddaughter was absolutely thrilled to have such encouragement. He seems to be a really nice young man, and really keen to support the younger generation.

I will try to catch up now with the news from the past few weeks - I have read the summaries, which are a great boon, so thank you to those who have worked hard to produce them, but I do need to get a more detailed account of what is going on.

Love to everyone. I will be in touch again soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The Orkney Islands. St Magnus Cathedral is the first venue in Scotland to host Poppies: Weeping Window which is presented in Orkney to mark the centenary of the Battle of Jutland.

Weeping Window is a cascade comprising several thousand handmade ceramic poppies seen pouring from a high window to the ground below. The sculpture, by artist Paul Cummins and designer Tom Piper, is part of 14-18 NOW, the UKs arts programme for the First World War Centenary.

The breath-taking sculpture, alongside Wave, a sweeping arch of bright red poppy heads suspended on towering stalks, was initially conceived as one of the key dramatic sculptural elements in the installation Blood Swept Lands and Seas of Red at the Tower of London in the autumn of 2014.

Orkney was the home of the Royal Navys Grand Fleet, and on 31 May 2016 Orkney will host the UKs official commemoration for the Battle of Jutland. The largest and most decisive naval battle of the First World War was fought at the cost of over 8,000 lives. On the 5 June 2016 events will take place to commemorate the loss of HMS Hampshire which was sunk by a mine West of Orkney. 737 men lost their lives including the Secretary of State for War Lord Kitchener.

During this period a number of commemorative events, talks and exhibitions will be taking place throughout Orkney that will allow both our communities and visitors to reflect in particular on Orkneys pivotal role in the war at sea and the great sacrifice made by both the Navy and civilian maritime communities.

As with all 14-18 NOW projects, the presentation of these sculptures across the UK brings the legacy of the First World War to life for new generations.

Image of the ceramic poppies at the St Magnus Catherdral.
----------------------------------------------
The homes are:
Radiocarbon dating in the early 1970s confirmed that the settlement dated from the late Neolithic  inhabited for around 600 years, between 3200BC and 2200BC.

Today, Skerrabra  or Skara Brae as it has become known  survives as eight dwellings, linked together by a series of low, covered passages.

Because of the protection offered by the sand that covered the settlement for 4,000 years, the buildings, and their contents, are incredibly well-preserved. Not only are the walls of the structures still standing, and alleyways roofed with their original stone slabs, but the interior fittings of each house give an unparalleled glimpse of life as it was in Neolithic Orkney.

Each house shares the same basic design - a large square room, with a central fireplace, a bed on either side and a shelved dresser on the wall opposite the doorway.

In its lifetime, Skara Brae became embedded in its own rubbish and this, together with the encroaching sand dunes, meant the village was gradually abandoned. Thereafter, the settlement was gradually covered by a drifting wall of sand that hid it from sight for for over 40 centuries.

But the elements that exposed Skara Brae to the world are also the its greatest nemesis.

The village remains under constant threat by coastal erosion and the onslaught of the sand and sea. In addition, the increasing number of visitors to the site annually are causing problems. Steps are being taken, however, to alleviate, or minimise, this damage.

The Ring of Brogdar and the houses are walking distance apart. They probably walked across the fields to the stones to have their ceremonies. There is a theory that perhaps seaweed was used as a means of transportation for the stones.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems like an age since I have been on here, but once again, I am turning up, as my mother would have said, like a bad penny. No real excuse for absence: we had a 10 day break, with brother in law and his wife, in Belgium and Luxembourg, then a visit from my brother and his granddaughter immediately on our return. Since then, with slightly warmer weather, we have been making a serious attempt to get the garden in order.
> 
> Our trip away was very relaxing, except that I really should have taken some of the legendary Tea Party bubble wrap - on the first day, which we spent in Gent (Ghent), a lovely city, I missed my footing on a cobbled street and fell flat on my face, cutting my mouth very badly and breaking a tooth. I had to be careful what I ate for most of the trip, and my dentist did a brilliant repair job on the tooth, once I got home, so there were no long term I'll-effects, but it was my third fall in under a year, so I am a little wary about where I place my feet!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: Lovely to have you back, Chris! It has been a week for people returning after absence!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Joy, so glad your rice pudding was such a hit. Flan will be great too! I'll be over in about 4 hrs. ;-) : :XD:
> 
> Wouldn't that be fun, Darlene!! Perhaps next time?
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris, what a shame you fell on your lovely time away. Never a good time but that truly isn't nice when on vacation.
A lovely story about your DGG and the encouraging call you got for her. Bravo for both of you on that. You must be so proud of her and that really is quite an accomplishment. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> My girlfriend from NYC that lived in Germany taught her one son German from 15 months and then she had a baby born in Germany and she got both English and German. She said that she felt it took a little longer for them to get to a certain point with the 2 languages but then it just took off and they excelled at both. They speak German like natives and of course, going to school helped. They then came home correcting their parents' accents. :XD: The ability to absorb language is so great at that age, it shouldn't be confusing at all, just might be a little more to process is all. My friend was amazed at how early her son could pick up the phone and use the right vocabulary with the Germans and then with the Americans who called. I should add that at an early age he could talk German on the phone and relay in English to his parents, so translation abilities just happened naturally.


I agree - at that age, children seem perfectly capable of absorbing more than one language. My brother and his wife moved to Austria when my nephew was only a few months old and he learned to speak both English and German. He lost the latter when they moved back to the UK, but retained the ability to learn languages. He did very well in German and French at school, did a degree in Arabic, then worked for several years in Egypt. We live not far from Peterborough, which has a significant South Asian population. It is quite usual to come across very small children who swap effortlessly from English to Urdu, Hindi, Gujerati or Bengali (often more than one of those).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I agree - at that age, children seem perfectly capable of absorbing more than one language. My brother and his wife moved to Austria when my nephew was only a few months old and he learned to speak both English and German. He lost the latter when they moved back to the UK, but retained the ability to learn languages. He did very well in German and French at school, did a degree in Arabic, then worked for several years in Egypt. We live not far from Peterborough, which has a significant South Asian population. It is quite usual to come across very small children who swap effortlessly from English to Urdu, Hindi, Gujerati or Bengali (often more than one of those).


Fascinating. This should certainly put anybody's mind at ease regarding small children learning more than one language. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 17 May '16

Today is World Communications Day. World Telecommunications Day celebrates the constant evolution of one of the most important factors of our lives: communication. The main goal of World Telecommunications Day (WTD) is to highlight the importance of communication and how information travels across the world. It also aims to increase awareness of how crucial communication is in our lives, and stimulate the development of technologies in the field.

The World Telecommunications Day is in tight connections with the International Telegraph Union (ITU), the committee formed in 1865 to support the emerging communication methods of the time. ITU was present throughout all the great breakthroughs in communication  the invention of the telephone in 1876, the launch of the first satellite in 1957 and, ultimately, the birth of the Internet in the 60s. Even though The International Telegraph Union has since changed its name to International Telecommunications Union, it still remains the most important entity in the field of communications, thus remaining in the spotlight at World Telecommunications Day.

Today is Pack Rat Day. Were all a little bit materialistic, and tend to buy, own and hoard more stuff than we might really need Were all pack rats, hoarders of treasures and possessions. Pack Rat Day encourages us to embrace the fact that we want to keep stuff, and suggests that you shouldnt throw your old belongings, clothes or even rubbish away as it may be useful or valuable in days or years to come.

Today is World Hypertension Day. World Hypertension Day might sound like an intensely stressful day, which causes high blood pressure, but it is in fact an educational event, designed to prevent instances of hypertension.

Created by the World Hypertension League in 2005, the day is intended to increase awareness of the condition and issues surrounding it. Awareness of hypertension is considered to be vitally important, due to the number of deaths linked with associated heart attacks, kidney disease and strokes. There is also a perceived lack of awareness about hypertension amongst the general public, which the WHL hopes to change.

The day generally takes on a specific theme. For example, in the past, one of the themes was Healthy diet, healthy blood pressure, which aimed to improve peoples understanding of how poor diets can contribute towards high blood pressure and how a more healthy diet can help to rectify the problem.

So join in, test your blood pressure, learn about hypertension and stay healthy.

Today is World Baking Day. Crunchy cookies, chewy brownies, decadent tortes, cute cupcakes, crusty baked breadbaking is an art this world would just not be the same without. Do you even know anyone who could honestly say they dont have deep, unconditional love for at least one of the above? We thought not! This World Baking Day, its time to dig out that rolling pin and prepare something delicious! Surprise a friend, coworker, neighbour or relative with a delicious sweet or savoury treat to let them know how much you care, or just make something to enjoy in your own home. However you decide to celebrate this day, make it deliciously unforgettable!

The History of World Baking Day

World Baking day was created by the folks over at worldbakingday.com, who decided it was high time to spread the joy of baking all around the world, especially to those who perhaps dont bake too often and are not particularly experienced at it. This day is meant to show people just how much fun it can be to make a cake or some cookies, and baking can be a great way to spend time with family and friends. Not to mention how much fun it is to eat what youve made once its done!

How to Celebrate world Baking Day

You dont have to be a pastry chef specializing in fancy tortes to celebrate this holiday. All you really need is a little flour, sugar and butter and a sense of adventure! One of the best things about baking is that there are thousands upon thousands of recipes to choose from, so everyone is sure to find something to suit their specific tastes. Are you a fan of all things chocolate? Why not make some brownies? Rocky Road Brownies, for example, combine the richness of chocolate with the crunchiness of walnuts and the softness of marshmallows. But perhaps the best news about brownies is that almost all brownie recipes can be made in just one bowl! If youre more of a health food buff, theres no reason for you to feel left outthere are plenty of baked goods that are decidedly good for you, like apple-cinnamon bran muffins or date and oatmeal muffins, and many more. Do you have a rambunctious child who is curious of the world? Why not share the magic of baking with them by making some creatively decorated cookies? Chocolate cherry thumbprint cookies, for example, are both easy and fun to make. Sugar cookies are also very simple to make and lots of fun to decorate with colorful icings and sprinkles. Or are you a bit more experienced at baking? If so, there are also many torte recipes that you could hone your skills making. Apricot Almond Torte, for example, requires you to make your own marzipan. And who wouldnt want to know how to make their own perfect marzipan?

If you dont have time to bake, you could visit a local bakery instead of buying yet another package of mass-produced, sugary cookies filled with preservatives but devoid of flavor. Nothing is quite as relaxing as sitting back with a cup of coffee or tea and perhaps a book, enjoying a piece of pie.

However you decide to celebrate this day, make sure you and your nearest and dearest enjoy this day and all of its sweetness to the fullest.

Chocolate Fudge Zucchini Cookies

Chocolate Fudge Zucchini Cookies
Yield: 18-20 cookies
Cook Time: 10 minutes

These Chocolate Fudge Zucchini Cookies are a great way to use up your garden zucchini! Chocolate fans will love these cookies!

Ingredients:

1 1/4 cups all-purpose Gold Medal flour
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1/4 teaspoon salt
5 tablespoons unsalted butter
1/2 cup Dutch process cocoa
2/3 cup granulated sugar
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1/3 cup plain Greek yogurt (I use Chobani 0%)
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup finely shredded zucchini
1/2 cup semi-sweet chocolate chips

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350°. Line a large baking sheet with a Silpat or parchment paper and set aside.

2. In a medium bowl, whisk together flour, baking soda, and salt; set aside. Melt butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Remove from heat; stir in cocoa powder and sugars. The mixture will be thick and resemble sand-that's ok. Add the yogurt and vanilla extract. Stir until smooth.

3. Add flour mixture, stirring until moist. Stir in zucchini and chocolate chips.

4. Drop by level tablespoons 2 inches apart onto prepared baking sheets. Bake for 10 minutes or until almost set. Cool on baking sheet for 2-3 minutes or until cookies are firm. Remove cookies from sheet and cool completely on wire racks.

Note-I squeeze the shredded zucchini in a paper towel and pat dry to remove the excess water before using.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/chocolate-fudge-zucchini-cookies/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+twopeasandtheirpod%2FrNNF+%28Two+Peas+and+Their+Pod%29

What modern sport evolved from Native American intertribal ball play?
Basketball
Volleyball
Rugby
Lacrosse

Wilford Brimley was Howard Hughes's bodyguard.

May 17
1962 - Craig Ferguson
1956 - Bob Saget
1956 - Sugar Ray Leonard

May 17, 1875
The first Kentucky Derby was run; the winner was Aristides.

Answer: Lacrosse has its origins in a tribal game played by eastern Woodlands Native Americans and by some Plains Indians tribes in what is now Canada. As a result of its origins, it is traditionally a Northeastern U.S. sport. Pre-game rituals were very similar to rituals associated with war. Players would decorate their bodies with paint and charcoal. Some early lacrosse balls were made out of wood. Others were made of deerskin stuffed with hair. James Smith described in some detail a game being played in 1757 by his fellow tribe members "wherein now they used a wooden ball, about three inches diameter, and the instrument they moved it with was a strong staff about 5 feet long, with a hoop net on the end of it, large enough to contain the ball."

What's the last letter of the Greek alphabet?

Theta
Omega
Zeta
Kappa

The Greek alphabet has 24 letters. Omega is the 24th and last letter of the Greek alphabet. As the last letter of the Greek alphabet, Omega is often used to denote the last, the end, or the ultimate limit of a set, in contrast to alpha, the first letter of the Greek alphabet. Omega is also used in Christianity, as a part of the Alpha and Omega metaphor. The Greek alphabet has been used to write the Greek language since the 8th century BC. In addition to the Greek alphabet, Omega was also adopted into the early Cyrillic alphabet.

Get Ready for the Most Exciting Two Minutes in Kentucky Derby Trivia May 17, 2016

What's that you say? We can't have Kentucky Derby trivia questions after the race has already happened? Well the very first Kentucky Derby was held May 17, 1875, so trivia questions we shall ask...

Why Do They Call it "The Run for the Roses?"

Would've preferred hay. Back when the race was just getting started, they used to pass out red roses at Derby parties. Churchill Downs president Lewis Clark saw how much enthusiasm this generated and so he made it the official flower of the race. Because, we guess, horse races are something that need official flowers. In 1896, that year's champ Ben Brush got the first garland of roses. And the tradition has been growing ever since. We're up to the winner getting a set of 554 red roses for their victory. Which is nice, though at some point it's worth asking, do horses even like roses?

Who Is the Only Kentucky Derby Winner to Ever Be Disqualified?

Which brings up the important question: do horses get to go in their own stall for privacy or are people worried that, if left unsupervised, the horses might switch the sample? For those of you who think the performance-enhancing-drug era is a recent thing, and that back in the day sports used to be a purer competitive endeavor, you may not want to read this next part. Back in 1968, Dancer's Image pulled off a dramatic last-to-first finish to win the Derby by a good 1.5 lengths. Unfortunately for the horse, they found phenylbutazone in the horse's urine test, which is shocking to us, because we had no idea they made horses take urine tests.

The drug was an anti-inflammatory that was legal at plenty of other race tracks, as well as at Churchill Downs in both 1967 and 1969, but apparently Dancer's Image was in the wrong race at the wrong time. It was enough to earn him the only disqualification in Derby history.

Who Was the Biggest Longshot to Win the Kentucky Derby?

And... we're off! In all sports, it's fun to root for the underdog. But in horse-racing it's especially fun. After all, that's the one that pays the most money. So who's the biggest underdog champ in Derby history? That honor goes to a horse named Donerail, a 91-to-1 shot who took first back in 1913. And as long as we're talking about longshots, we might as well also ask who was the biggest favorite in Derby history? That distinction goes to Native Dancer, a heavy favorite in 1953 who was so dominant that he only lost one race in his entire career. Unfortunately for him, that one race was the 1953 Kentucky Derby.

What Form of Journalism Got Its Start at the 1970 Kentucky Derby?

They call it Gonzo journalism. Where the reporter drops any precept of objectivity and launches into a subjective depiction of events, often including themselves in the story. It was pioneered by Hunter S. Thompson who gave us such great works as Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas. But the medium started in 1970, when Thompson was covering the derby for Scanlan's Monthly. Working on deadline, he submitted his notebook one page at a time in a piece titled "The Kentucky Derby is Decadent and Depraved." And just like that, a new form of writing was born. It's amazing how much can happen in the fastest two minutes in sports.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a long history. Lovely photos, Daralene,


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, we were there. It is such a beautiful Loch with a very peaceful feeling but lots of tourists from all over the world. I'm so glad we weren't there in high tourist season. I'm sure Nessie was lurking nearby. :thumbup: . I have photos from there but had to take the car in for work today so had to wait. It's hard to see the photos on here and DH is working on the computer, but I do have a few photos from there. I'll see if I can find one on here.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think i would have watched at the window - would have been entertaining don't you think. scary yes - but entertaining at the same time. like a big boxing match. lol julie - did you ever find out what they were fighting about? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Good grief! That would have been very scary... 20 stupid people fighting. I hope that never happens again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the sweater colors, Kaye. They didn't show as well in the other photos. Nice stocking, too. You are ahead of the curve, finishing Christmas projects in May! Well done! ☆


Poledra65 said:


> It's a grey rainy day here, I finished the Christmas stocking yesterday, and started on the second sleeve for David's sweater, and just cast on sorry a pair of slippers.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan your mother must have been a treasure! Thanks for sharing this photo.


Fan said:


> This is my kilt, my mother made. The material is pure wool and is over 60 years old. Too heavy to wear unless it's freezing. The tartan is the Murray clan, which is my family. Colours are dark green, deep blue, with the red stripes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks cold and desolate. hope Nessie has a warm spot to winter over. --- sam



KateB said:


> There are over 30,000 fresh water lochs and just under 100 salt water lochs in Scotland. Found a picture of Loch Ness in the winter......


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i'll join in on the chorus - happy birthday melody - hope it is a special day for you. did you ever get your dog back? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday to Melody (Gagesmom)*


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja, I saw your little dress on the forum. It is very sweet. But I understand when you have an idea in your mind and the project turns out a little different than you pictured. It can be frustrating.


Swedenme said:


> Please take a picture when it's finished so we can admire it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how many books are there - i have found nine. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Beautiful photos and lovely memories for you. I have read all of the Outlander books a few years ago... I need to start watching it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday, Mel!! Enjoy your day!!


 Lurker 2 said:


> *Happy Birthday to Melody (Gagesmom)*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very funny liz - thanks for sharing. --- sam



budasha said:


> Before I go, got this in my email and thought you might enjoy a morning smile


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

cursed gravity. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Off now for my bone density test. Hope it is good but I am getting shorter, which I truly don't need. Now under 5'.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful girl with lovely hair! You better explain to her that she can't come home from Spain married!!


Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the compliment on the top and more so on Hannah. She just got her hair cut; at least 6 inches off. Her hair grows fast and she loves the new cut. The stylish used a flat iron it it to straighten it; her hair is naturally very wavy. The cut looks good wavy too.


 :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we never get tired of photos daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I think being a geologist there would be so interesting. So many different landscapes and types of rock throughout the mainland and the islands. Of course being an archeologist on Orkney or the Shetland Isles would be fun too. Maybe later I will post some of the prehistoric finds if everyone isn't tired of photos.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja, I saw your little dress on the forum. It is very sweet. But I understand when you have an idea in your mind and the project turns out a little different than you pictured. It can be frustrating.


I'm liking it a lot better now it's finished . I think I get a bit bored with something when it seems to take forever to finish . :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this dress sonja - very cute. and the booties are great. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here it is
> IT was funny because I had just sat down and thought I would do some of the blanket while reading and the first post I saw was yours :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't there a fire burning somewhere underground and has been burning for many years? can't remember where. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, very scary if the fire gets in the oil sands, it may burn forever.
> Neighbors son was on his way back to work when evacuation happened so was sent out again, they still have no place to live & 3 rd child due next month.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> This is my kilt, my mother made. The material is pure wool and is over 60 years old. Too heavy to wear unless it's freezing. The tartan is the Murray clan, which is my family. Colours are dark green, deep blue, with the red stripes.


That is so special and meaningful. Would love to see it in person. Do you ever get freezing weather cold enough to wear it where you are?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is strontian90? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Perhaps where we stayed at Ballachullish and driving along Loch Linnhe were the closest we were to her. Does she overlook Loch Linnhe? I seem to remember a photo of her wearing your gorgeous guernsey in her yard possibly overlooking water.
> 
> On second thought, it looks like the Strontian River or Loch Sunart are closer to her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Carol on Amazon there are childrens books in all of these languages; some of them have dual languages with the 2nd language English. Saw some very reasonable prices too.



cmaliza said:


> ~~~French, Spanish, Swahili (DS only), Portuguese, and of course, English. We did find one book...A Tanzanian folk tale...translated into Spanish. Love it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Exquisite! Makes me wish I had a little one just to dress up!


Swedenme said:


> Here it is
> IT was funny because I had just sat down and thought I would do some of the blanket while reading and the first post I saw was yours :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to see you kathleendoris - i'm sending you tons of virtual bubble wrap - it seems we all could use it from time to time. look forward to your next visit. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems like an age since I have been on here, but once again, I am turning up, as my mother would have said, like a bad penny. No real excuse for absence: we had a 10 day break, with brother in law and his wife, in Belgium and Luxembourg, then a visit from my brother and his granddaughter immediately on our return. Since then, with slightly warmer weather, we have been making a serious attempt to get the garden in order.
> 
> Our trip away was very relaxing, except that I really should have taken some of the legendary Tea Party bubble wrap - on the first day, which we spent in Gent (Ghent), a lovely city, I missed my footing on a cobbled street and fell flat on my face, cutting my mouth very badly and breaking a tooth. I had to be careful what I ate for most of the trip, and my dentist did a brilliant repair job on the tooth, once I got home, so there were no long term ill-effects, but it was my third fall in under a year, so I am a little wary about where I place my feet!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thank you Sonja. All of my daughters have very very thic hair and I'm so envious of it.



Swedenme said:


> I agree you have a beautiful daughter Gwen , and I'm officially jealous of her beautiful hair


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear. Hopefully the replacement will be a good one (the freezer). Also hope they will reimburse you for the food loss too. I remember many years ago when I was a child my mom's refrigerator-freezer combo died and Sears replaced it and the cost of the food. But what a mess it was to clean up.



flyty1n said:


> Freezer update..not reparable. I have a Sears Master plan so in 3-5 business days they should give me an update as to how they replace it (under the agreement) and also hopefully will replace the 330.00 food I lost with it's failure. Now DS and I will have to wait and see what the freezer they replace it with will be.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so interesting daralene - thank you so much for sharing. the cascading poppies was quite beautiful. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> The Orkney Islands. St Magnus Cathedral is the first venue in Scotland to host Poppies: Weeping Window which is presented in Orkney to mark the centenary of the Battle of Jutland.
> 
> Weeping Window is a cascade comprising several thousand handmade ceramic poppies seen pouring from a high window to the ground below. The sculpture, by artist Paul Cummins and designer Tom Piper, is part of 14-18 NOW, the UKs arts programme for the First World War Centenary.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I feel like I'm on vacation with you; thank you for sharing all these photos and comments about them and the things you learned and saw.



Cashmeregma said:


> When I bought my new sock needles today I saw a magazine that featured Orkney knitting and it also has some from Shetland and talks about ancient breeds of sheep. I might make the hat they are featuring and there are some great socks too.
> 
> Speaking of sheep, they graze off in the mountains and not all together in certain areas. You can see why the working sheep dogs are so important as there is no way a shepherd could get them all back.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your niece is lovely and what a wonderful group of photos. Between you and Cashmeregma I am feeling like a world traveler!


Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa and SIL Jeanette are in Portugal, they have been sight-seeing, the last two days.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> thank you Sonja. All of my daughters have very very thic hair and I'm so envious of it.


Hannah does have beautiful hair - I'd love to have some of hers.

I think your hair looks pretty thick too - at least to my eyes when I have such thin stick straight hair. That's why I still have to do the perms...I do have be thankful for my Mom's genes though where I don't have many gray hairs (yet) - no need to color it -- can't both color and perm it so guess I'll be gray when it does decide to turn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well Kathleendoris it sounds as if you had quite a trip...both as a vacation and a accident. So sorry about the fall. Good that you were able to get the tooth repaired quickly upon your return. How delightful that the Olympic gymnast was so supportive and recorded the message for the granddaughter. And you are not a bad penny; delighted that you have returned to the KTP!


Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems like an age since I have been on here, but once again, I am turning up, as my mother would have said, like a bad penny. No real excuse for absence: we had a 10 day break, with brother in law and his wife, in Belgium and Luxembourg, then a visit from my brother and his granddaughter immediately on our return. Since then, with slightly warmer weather, we have been making a serious attempt to get the garden in order.
> 
> Our trip away was very relaxing, except that I really should have taken some of the legendary Tea Party bubble wrap - on the first day, which we spent in Gent (Ghent), a lovely city, I missed my footing on a cobbled street and fell flat on my face, cutting my mouth very badly and breaking a tooth. I had to be careful what I ate for most of the trip, and my dentist did a brilliant repair job on the tooth, once I got home, so there were no long term ill-effects, but it was my third fall in under a year, so I am a little wary about where I place my feet!
> 
> ...


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh dear. Hopefully the replacement will be a good one (the freezer). Also hope they will reimburse you for the food loss too. I remember many years ago when I was a child my mom's refrigerator-freezer combo died and Sears replaced it and the cost of the food. But what a mess it was to clean up.


I have put in for food loss and also for the replacement of the freezer. You are correct, what a mess to clean up. I should know something in 3-5 working days they say.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I have put in for food loss and also for the replacement of the freezer. You are correct, what a mess to clean up. I should know something in 3-5 working days they say.


I hope Sears does right by you and the warranty...I'm pretty sure they will.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KathleenDoris - good to see you.

CashmereGma - love the photos; makes me want to go see the places in person. So glad you had a great trip. Hope the next one is just as enjoyable.


SwedenMe - love the little outfit. I think you have a great eye for putting things together - they may not turn out as you had in your mind's eye, but they always turn out beautiful.

Carol - it is getting close and I know you all are very excited. Keeping the in prayers that all goes well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think that will happen. She is quite smitten with ther boyfriend of almost 3 years. I imagine there will be quite a bit of skyping between the two of them while she is gone. HIs mom has helped Hannah with getting her arrangements for this adventure. She already introduces her to family as his fiance. LOL. Here is a picture of them from about a year ago. (can't find a newer one) His hair is much shorter now.



oneapril said:


> Beautiful girl with lovely hair! You better explain to her that she can't come home from Spain married!!
> 
> :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And I've had a white streak in the back of my hair since I was a child. As a child my hair was the color of light honey then turned almost black. Now it is the color of my mom's when she was in her 60s. By the time she was in her 80s it was snow white.


RookieRetiree said:


> Hannah does have beautiful hair - I'd love to have some of hers.
> 
> I think your hair looks pretty thick too - at least to my eyes when I have such thin stick straight hair. That's why I still have to do the perms...I do have be thankful for my Mom's genes though where I don't have many gray hairs (yet) - no need to color it -- can't both color and perm it so guess I'll be gray when it does decide to turn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay I'm off to work on top #3. Play nice, knit/crochet when you can, and stay healthy, wealthy, and wise; remember wealth doesn't necessarily me $ either! {{{{{HUGS}}}}} TTYL


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And I've had a white streak in the back of my hair since I was a child. As a child my hair was the color of light honey then turned almost black. Now it is the color of my mom's when she was in her 60s. By the time she was in her 80s it was snow white.


My MIL had white hair from the time I first met her - she was probably totally white in her 40's and had beautiful thick wavy hair. FIL didn't turn very gray - he had red hair and could tell many times when he had colored it; we never said a word! Our youngest daughter takes after her grandmother and already has quite a lot of gray at the temples --- but colors it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is so special and meaningful. Would love to see it in person. Do you ever get freezing weather cold enough to wear it where you are?


Yes it is special, but really not cold enough to wear in Auckland. I don't wear skirts or dresses much anyway, but just won't part with it, being something of my heritage.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Fan your mother must have been a treasure! Thanks for sharing this photo.


My mother was amazing, she could knit, sew, crochet, tatting you name it she could do it. She taught me a lot but she was way better than what I can do.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have enjoyed seeing Daralene's pictures as well as Fan and Julie's. I am quite tired and going into work early so goodnight everyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think i would have watched at the window - would have been entertaining don't you think. scary yes - but entertaining at the same time. like a big boxing match. lol julie - did you ever find out what they were fighting about? --- sam


No I have not asked.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is strontian90? --- sam


It is a radioactive element I am fairly sure. Strontium 90.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, sorry you have had three hospital visits since move. Glad you can still watercolor and do knitting and crocheting. Bag looks lovely. Like the idea of crocheting bottom as that will be stronger. I haven't done much water coloring. Reading Julia Cameron's latest book with bipookclub so hoping to get back to it. I've missed you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your niece is lovely and what a wonderful group of photos. Between you and Cashmeregma I am feeling like a world traveler!


 :thumbup:

We have got around this week!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you. Looking forward to time with DD, and 2 DGD's. Napa is such a pretty area. Then Sunday we drive to Grass Valley and see DS's new home.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, Have a wonderful birthday. Love you and miss you. Hope you and Gage are well.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, thank you. Looking forward to time with DD, and 2 DGD's. Napa is such a pretty area. Then Sunday we drive to Grass Valley and see DS's new home.


Hope you have a fantastic time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sweet Dreams, Mary. Hope you get a good night's sleep.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I feel like I'm on vacation with you; thank you for sharing all these photos and comments about them and the things you learned and saw.


Yes, I'm making sure to give as much information as I can because I know Sam likes to know what the things are. It's good though as it makes me go back through and figure out what things were and look up the information.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Yes it is special, but really not cold enough to wear in Auckland. I don't wear skirts or dresses much anyway, but just won't part with it, being something of my heritage.


I could well imagine having it hanging on a wall as a real treasure like they do with some Japanese ceremonial kimonos. Perhaps inside one of those shadow boxes to protect it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa and SIL Jeanette are in Portugal, they have been sight-seeing, the last two days.


Great photos of poppy fields, castles, and all they have posted from Portugal. My but the colors are wonderful with the photo of the poppy fields. Your niece looks like a lovely person. I like her smile. Hope you will get to have some time with her when she returns and have a good talk about the trip.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I could well imagine having it hanging on a wall as a real treasure like they do with some Japanese ceremonial kimonos. Perhaps inside one of those shadow boxes to protect it.


Interesting idea, but really not something I would think of doing.
I still have my wedding dress and veil packed in a protective box which might be more to my liking as the kilt has a few little moth holes in it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Such a long history. Lovely photos, Daralene,


All for Sam and of course any others who are interested.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> isn't there a fire burning somewhere underground and has been burning for many years? can't remember where. --- sam


China I think, Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Interesting idea, but really not something I would think of doing.
> I still have my wedding dress and veil packed in a protective box which might be more to my liking as the kilt has a few little moth holes in it.


Oh no, those crazy moths. Seems they are a problem the world over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> so interesting daralene - thank you so much for sharing. the cascading poppies was quite beautiful. --- sam


They really were beautiful. You can see how small the man is standing next to them. Spectacular and I felt quite honored to see them.

As Orkney was a Viking settlement, it did remind me a little of the streets in Denmark more than those in Scotland. It has been given back to Scotland but still has lots of Scandinavians. Our tour guide was from Sweden.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I feel like I'm on vacation with you; thank you for sharing all these photos and comments about them and the things you learned and saw.


Glad you liked it Gwen. Would like to have taken you all along. Funny, I'm trying to catch up a little and think I responded to this one twice. I'm getting tired and think I'll just mess up at this point. Night All.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you for the compliment on the top and more so on Hannah. She just got her hair cut; at least 6 inches off. Her hair grows fast and she loves the new cut. The stylish used a flat iron it it to straighten it; her hair is naturally very wavy. The cut looks good wavy too.


Her hair looks great. The style real suits her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Her hair looks great. The style real suits her.


Are you feeling any better Darowil?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

martina said:


> China I think, Sam.


Ive just found via Google that there is a fire in Germany lasting 300 years
One in Canada several hundred years
Pennsylvania 50 years
South Africa 50 years and wait for it...
Australia 5000 to 15000 years!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Great photos of poppy fields, castles, and all they have posted from Portugal. My but the colors are wonderful with the photo of the poppy fields. Your niece looks like a lovely person. I like her smile. Hope you will get to have some time with her when she returns and have a good talk about the trip.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Freezer update..not reparable. I have a Sears Master plan so in 3-5 business days they should give me an update as to how they replace it (under the agreement) and also hopefully will replace the 330.00 food I lost with it's failure. Now DS and I will have to wait and see what the freezer they replace it with will be.


That a useful plan to have- and even more soif they cover the cost of the food.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems like an age since I have been on here, but once again, I am turning up, as my mother would have said, like a bad penny. No real excuse for absence: we had a 10 day break, with brother in law and his wife, in Belgium and Luxembourg, then a visit from my brother and his granddaughter immediately on our return. Since then, with slightly warmer weather, we have been making a serious attempt to get the garden in order.
> 
> Our trip away was very relaxing, except that I really should have taken some of the legendary Tea Party bubble wrap - on the first day, which we spent in Gent (Ghent), a lovely city, I missed my footing on a cobbled street and fell flat on my face, cutting my mouth very badly and breaking a tooth. I had to be careful what I ate for most of the trip, and my dentist did a brilliant repair job on the tooth, once I got home, so there were no long term ill-effects, but it was my third fall in under a year, so I am a little wary about where I place my feet!
> 
> ...


Good tosee you back. Congrats to your DGD. Glad you had no adverse effects from the fall.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't there a fire burning somewhere underground and has been burning for many years? can't remember where. --- sam


There are at least 5 underground fires, Sam. One has been reportedly burning for over 300 years in Germany, if I remember correctly.

Others in Australia south of Sydney, China, central Pennsylvania, and one in Canada.

Ohh Joy


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, Fergus has had the highland games for many years, my cousin told me it's not like it was when we were kids.
> My Dads ancestors came from Scotland, the Stewarts & moms from Ireland.


I am enjoying every moment of your pictures and information. We both have strong attachments to Scotland and we felt the same way you did although we didn't take as many tours etc., or visit as many places. We went out to Mallaig and Skye , and down to Oban and Inverary as well as Sterling castle where Brave heart statue is. (my Dad is suppost to be a descendent of William Wallace (which was his name. Pat's Dad was born in Aberdeen but my son got ill and we had to fly home.

I absolutely LOVED Edingburgh. I always loves the story of Mary, Queen of Scots and Holyrood castles was part of my love of Scottish History. I loved Sterling too with the cobbled streets and the wonderful castle on the hill. We stayed at a B and B in loch lomond and the lady's familly had lived in Loch Lomonmd for centuries. Mallaig was a lovely fishing village and we stayed in a beautiful seaside home - our hostess was the wife of a sea captain who had been lost at sea shortly after the war. All of it was so interesting. The road from Mallaig to Oban is very narrow and there were little areas where a car could pull in while one coming the other way passed. We were there when the Heather was in bloom. A trip back to our roots both of us. His mother was born in Belfast Ireland and was 4" tall and as Irish as can be. His dad was from Aberdeen and was 6 ft tall and he was an extremely shy man. I just loved him and he, me. Pat is 
combination of both and I am Scot and Newfoundland 3 generations back so we have a lot of interesting 'discussions' sometimes at the top of my lungs. He just gets quieter and quieter and I start laughing. We had such a wonderful trip.

It sounds like you loved it as much as I did.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't there a fire burning somewhere underground and has been burning for many years? can't remember where. --- sam


Isn't that in a coal mine somewhere in the east?

Edit, I see there are several fires, kind of a scary thing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, I hope your foot/leg is better now.

Daralene, thanks for all the great photos & history, so interesting.

Julie, thanks for sharing the great photos from your family

KathleenDoris, good to hear from you again, sorry you had a fall on your holiday but glad it didn't spoil your vacation. Congrats to your GD on all the medals.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lovely to hear from you Kathleendoris, virtual roll of bubble wrap and a gentle hug coming your way!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, Hannahs new "do" looks great.
> 
> Sonja, what a cute little set.
> 
> Carol, glad the pregnancy is going well, hope the next couple of month fly by.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Exquisite! Makes me wish I had a little one just to dress up!


Thank you Gwen and Sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Did anyone in UK see countrywatch this Sunday? First few minutes was on Alderney with our volunteer bird ringer, and gave some good views of parts of the island. I watched on BBC iplayer as I missed the broadcast.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> I have put in for food loss and also for the replacement of the freezer. You are correct, what a mess to clean up. I should know something in 3-5 working days they say.


Fingers crossed that everything is sorted in the days they say


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> KathleenDoris - good to see you.
> 
> CashmereGma - love the photos; makes me want to go see the places in person. So glad you had a great trip. Hope the next one is just as enjoyable.
> 
> ...


 Thank you . It looks better now it's all finished


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, I hope your foot/leg is better now.
> 
> Daralene, thanks for all the great photos & history, so interesting.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i wonder if daralene saw this while she was in scotland. --- sam

http://www.flixxy.com/extreme-bicycle-skills-danny-macaskill-aviemore-scotland.htm?utm_source=nl


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sweet Dreams, Mary. Hope you get a good night's sleep.


Doesn't take me long to fall asleep. Thanks. I kept nodding off while trying to catch up with the ktp last night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are second to no one when it comes to your needle point fan. --- sam



Fan said:


> My mother was amazing, she could knit, sew, crochet, tatting you name it she could do it. She taught me a lot but she was way better than what I can do.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are some long burning fires. ---- sam



martina said:


> Ive just found via Google that there is a fire in Germany lasting 300 years
> One in Canada several hundred years
> Pennsylvania 50 years
> South Africa 50 years and wait for it...
> Australia 5000 to 15000 years!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

think i best go to bed. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful photos, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa and SIL Jeanette are in Portugal, they have been sight-seeing, the last two days.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a treat for your grandaughter! Glad your tooth is repaired...be careful out there!


Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems like an age since I have been on here, but once again, I am turning up, as my mother would have said, like a bad penny. No real excuse for absence: we had a 10 day break, with brother in law and his wife, in Belgium and Luxembourg, then a visit from my brother and his granddaughter immediately on our return. Since then, with slightly warmer weather, we have been making a serious attempt to get the garden in order.
> 
> Our trip away was very relaxing, except that I really should have taken some of the legendary Tea Party bubble wrap - on the first day, which we spent in Gent (Ghent), a lovely city, I missed my footing on a cobbled street and fell flat on my face, cutting my mouth very badly and breaking a tooth. I had to be careful what I ate for most of the trip, and my dentist did a brilliant repair job on the tooth, once I got home, so there were no long term ill-effects, but it was my third fall in under a year, so I am a little wary about where I place my feet!
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Centralia PA. It is very sad because it ruined that little town.


thewren said:


> isn't there a fire burning somewhere underground and has been burning for many years? can't remember where. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I feel like I'm on vacation with you; thank you for sharing all these photos and comments about them and the things you learned and saw.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a nice looking couple, Gwen (love her beautiful hair! Like her mom's)!


Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think that will happen. She is quite smitten with ther boyfriend of almost 3 years. I imagine there will be quite a bit of skyping between the two of them while she is gone. HIs mom has helped Hannah with getting her arrangements for this adventure. She already introduces her to family as his fiance. LOL. Here is a picture of them from about a year ago. (can't find a newer one) His hair is much shorter now.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Indeed!


Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> We have got around this week!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am sorry, Daralene...I meant Scotland has such a long history! I love what you have been writing about your trip and the places you have seen. As Americans, we think 200 or 300 years is old. In Europe, the history goes back so much further! Don't stop telling us about your adventures!


Cashmeregma said:


> All for Sam and of course any others who are interested.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Ive just found via Google that there is a fire in Germany lasting 300 years
> One in Canada several hundred years
> Pennsylvania 50 years
> South Africa 50 years and wait for it...
> Australia 5000 to 15000 years!


HAd no idea we had such a fire burning. Learnt something tonight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Ive just found via Google that there is a fire in Germany lasting 300 years
> One in Canada several hundred years
> Pennsylvania 50 years
> South Africa 50 years and wait for it...
> Australia 5000 to 15000 years!


HAd no idea we had such a fire burning. Learnt something tonight.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Haven't commented but know I have you in my prayers regarding DD living with you again. Hope DD finds her own place soon too. But don't you love mornings like this one being greeted with "good morning Nanna".


Yes I do, its very cute.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.

Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


Great news Sugar, wont be too long in coming :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> one of the east coast fishing villages?


The name of the village is Port Seton.

And I love how Quinn sings himself to sleep by the way..... so adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here it is
> IT was funny because I had just sat down and thought I would do some of the blanket while reading and the first post I saw was yours :lol:


Oh wow Sonja, thats is lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Did anyone in UK see countrywatch this Sunday? First few minutes was on Alderney with our volunteer bird ringer, and gave some good views of parts of the island. I watched on BBC iplayer as I missed the broadcast.


I didn't, but I will now!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, very scary if the fire gets in the oil sands, it may burn forever.
> Neighbors son was on his way back to work when evacuation happened so was sent out again, they still have no place to live & 3 rd child due next month.


Oh my goodness, the poor family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


....and for yourself too! :lol: Seriously though, I am delighted for her and Serena.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.
> 
> Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


Never heard of that stitch Agnes, I'll need to check it out. BTW your knitting is beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Wonderful photos, Julie!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 56. I am tired and off to bed. Goodnight all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


That is excellent news, so you won't be clashing over parenting styles for very long, if tongue biting doesn't work!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I spoke Swedish and English right from the start , mother never spoke anything but English in the home , were as dad spoke Swedish to us all the time


I was the same: Hungarian and English.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, very scary if the fire gets in the oil sands, it may burn forever.
> Neighbors son was on his way back to work when evacuation happened so was sent out again, they still have no place to live & 3 rd child due next month.


Now we also have to worry about the Enbridge gas lines. I sure hope they get some rain soon. This is too scary.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> When I bought my new sock needles today I saw a magazine that featured Orkney knitting and it also has some from Shetland and talks about ancient breeds of sheep. I might make the hat they are featuring and there are some great socks too.
> 
> Speaking of sheep, they graze off in the mountains and not all together in certain areas. You can see why the working sheep dogs are so important as there is no way a shepherd could get them all back.
> 
> ...


Cute picture of the sheep. I had heard of the Kelpie but never knew much about it. The horse carving is quite something.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> My only problem is sorting them. I have way too many and I'm not kidding either. If I can ever sort them all down I will make a book of our trip to Scotland.


That will be a great keepsake and you'll have fun looking back on your trip. Wish I had been there with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


And exciting for you too. Knowing it is a limited time you can enjoy having them around now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My niece Lisa and SIL Jeanette are in Portugal, they have been sight-seeing, the last two days.


Great pictures. Nice one of Lisa.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.
> 
> Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


I've seen it here on KP and keep meaning to try it but forget when I am near a computer or if I remember I am not near a computer! Looks better than mattress stitch because it doesn't have the big seam but looks like it is as hard to see as the mattress stitch. Need to sew up a cardigan tomorrow afternoon- maybe I will remember to do it then.
For those looking it up it is Bickford Stitch (no r)- goggled it and a lot of different links so I won't post one as I don't know which is good.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Did anyone in UK see countrywatch this Sunday? First few minutes was on Alderney with our volunteer bird ringer, and gave some good views of parts of the island. I watched on BBC iplayer as I missed the broadcast.


I've just watched it, it was very interesting and Alderney looks like a lovely place. I saw houses which looked very like yours and managed to get a screenshot. Any of these yours?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Great pictures. Nice one of Lisa.


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We are now in 13 May TP not 13 Friday. Admin clearly fixed up Sam's little boo-boo.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Never heard of that stitch Agnes, I'll need to check it out. BTW your knitting is beautiful. :thumbup:


www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bickford+stitch

need to copy and paste Kate


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've seen it here on KP and keep meaning to try it but forget when I am near a computer or if I remember I am not near a computer! Looks better than mattress stitch because it doesn't have the big seam but looks like it is as hard to see as the mattress stitch. Need to sew up a cardigan tomorrow afternoon- maybe I will remember to do it then.
> For those looking it up it is Bickford Stitch (no r)- goggled it and a lot of different links so I won't post one as I don't know which is good.


I watched a few darowil but I have to say I liked the Chris Bennet video, His voice is very easy on the ears and explained it simply


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Freezer update..not reparable. I have a Sears Master plan so in 3-5 business days they should give me an update as to how they replace it (under the agreement) and also hopefully will replace the 330.00 food I lost with it's failure. Now DS and I will have to wait and see what the freezer they replace it with will be.


Sure hope they will cover the cost of your lost food.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Hello, everyone. It seems like an age since I have been on here, but once again, I am turning up, as my mother would have said, like a bad penny. No real excuse for absence: we had a 10 day break, with brother in law and his wife, in Belgium and Luxembourg, then a visit from my brother and his granddaughter immediately on our return. Since then, with slightly warmer weather, we have been making a serious attempt to get the garden in order.
> 
> Love to everyone. I will be in touch again soon.


Welcome back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene - that Weeping Window is fantastic. Keep the photos coming.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


That's fantastic - will she be able to stay in this type of situation until Serena goes to school?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.
> 
> Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


Very nice - haven't done that stitch - I do hats in the round. I'll have to look it up; I love learning new things as often as I can.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> how many books are there - i have found nine. --- sam


I believe there are 10. The last being In My Own Heart's Blood. I sure hope there is another to come.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The name of the village is Port Seton.
> 
> And I love how Quinn sings himself to sleep by the way..... so adorable.


approx 50 miles by road from me but slightly north west across the Firth


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think that will happen. She is quite smitten with ther boyfriend of almost 3 years. I imagine there will be quite a bit of skyping between the two of them while she is gone. HIs mom has helped Hannah with getting her arrangements for this adventure. She already introduces her to family as his fiance. LOL. Here is a picture of them from about a year ago. (can't find a newer one) His hair is much shorter now.


They look to be a lovely couple.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The name of the village is Port Seton.
> 
> And I love how Quinn sings himself to sleep by the way..... so adorable.


Also cant sing along to Frozen without his hands in the air


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


That's good news for your DD. The unit sounds quite nice.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr - Cute beanie and top.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Very nice - haven't done that stitch - I do hats in the round. I'll have to look it up; I love learning new things as often as I can.


so do I Rookie but specially knitted the beanie flat so that I could try it,learning new things keep my mind from wandering away and getting lost lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> so do I Rookie but specially knitted the beanie flat so that I could try it,learning new things keep my mind from wandering away and getting lost lol


I'm after a flat seam for Elizabeth's things- don't want a big seam like Mattress stitch gives on a babies clothes but it does look much better. Hoping the Bickford will achieve this.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> agnescr - Cute beanie and top.


Thanks x


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm after a flat seam for Elizabeth's things- don't want a big seam like Mattress stitch gives on a babies clothes but it does look much better. Hoping the Bickford will achieve this.


So long as you work in a good light I found it easy to do, watched the video a couple of times first,think it could vanish with some types of yarns more than others


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Did anyone in UK see countrywatch this Sunday? First few minutes was on Alderney with our volunteer bird ringer, and gave some good views of parts of the island. I watched on BBC iplayer as I missed the broadcast.


I didn't see that but a while ago watched something like Aerial America, but the European equivalent, I think it was called Sky View & it was about the channel islands, there was a bit about both Alderney & Guernsey, wonderful views.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I've never heard of that stitch before.
What a lovely little set.



agnescr said:


> I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.
> 
> Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Flyty1n,I forgot to comment yesterday about your freezer. I hope you get it sorted out quickly & insurance helps with the cost of the food. Such a horrible mess to clean too, yuk.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Designer1234 said:


> I am enjoying every moment of your pictures and information. We both have strong attachments to Scotland and we felt the same way you did although we didn't take as many tours etc., or visit as many places. We went out to Mallaig and Skye , and down to Oban and Inverary as well as Sterling castle where Brave heart statue is. (my Dad is suppost to be a descendent of William Wallace (which was his name. Pat's Dad was born in Aberdeen but my son got ill and we had to fly home.
> 
> I absolutely LOVED Edingburgh. I always loves the story of Mary, Queen of Scots and Holyrood castles was part of my love of Scottish History. I loved Sterling too with the cobbled streets and the wonderful castle on the hill. We stayed at a B and B in loch lomond and the lady's familly had lived in Loch Lomonmd for centuries. Mallaig was a lovely fishing village and we stayed in a beautiful seaside home - our hostess was the wife of a sea captain who had been lost at sea shortly after the war. All of it was so interesting. The road from Mallaig to Oban is very narrow and there were little areas where a car could pull in while one coming the other way passed. We were there when the Heather was in bloom. A trip back to our roots both of us. His mother was born in Belfast Ireland and was 4" tall and as Irish as can be. His dad was from Aberdeen and was 6 ft tall and he was an extremely shy man. I just loved him and he, me. Pat is
> combination of both and I am Scot and Newfoundland 3 generations back so we have a lot of interesting 'discussions' sometimes at the top of my lungs. He just gets quieter and quieter and I start laughing. We had such a wonderful trip.
> ...


How wonderful Designer. The fellow guest performer was from Newfoundland originally. He now runs the International Jazz Festival in Rochester and prior to that had co-run one in Europe. He had a great sense of humor and the Scottish band really enjoyed him. He went over a week earlier to golf. It must have been fun with your in-laws. What a couple they must have been with her at 4' and him at 6'.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Daralene - that Weeping Window is fantastic. Keep the photos coming.


It was so moving to see that display.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sugar sugar, great news!!!! Sounds like a lovely place too. That will be so nice for her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Also cant sing along to Frozen without his hands in the air


Sounds like quite the performer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

agnescr said:


> so do I Rookie but specially knitted the beanie flat so that I could try it,learning new things keep my mind from wandering away and getting lost lol


Think it keeps us a little sharper when we keep learning new things.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, DD and boyfriend are such a lovely and handsome couple.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, thank you for pics of Scotland.
> Kaye, pretty Christmas stocking and new socks looking good.


Thank you, I'm enjoying the nice quick projects while I'm working on the sweater.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

THE WORKSHOP IS NOW OPEN.

PFEILRAUPE SHAWL - SCARF- Workshop MAY l9/2016

PLEASE GO TO THE FOLLOWING LINK

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404166-1.html#9116719


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And after yesterdays physio it is worse again! The heel feels fine- but the rest of the leg is not feeling good. Between the leg and a stuffed up nose I am feeling sorry for myself today. For once a bad nights sleep is also making itself felt.


 :thumbdown:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That particular family has been very quiet since. I too hope it does not happen again- but with a family mostly young girls chances are they will want to party.


Maybe the police showing up will scare them quiet for a little while anyway.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Pretty colour for the sock, Kaye. It does look a dreary day.


Thank you. 
Today is rising nice and sunny and warm.  Hopefully we will enter the 70's during the days and not just jump right into hot.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe the police showing up will scare them quiet for a little while anyway.


Perhaps! Today has passed without incident.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is fabulous news. Having the private courtyard will be so nice for Serena too. Excellent. Just grin and bare it for the next few weeks. Is the place close to you?



sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is so cute; perfect for a little boy I think. Never heard of the Bricford stitch. Whill have to check it out.



agnescr said:


> I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.
> 
> Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is so cute; perfect for a little boy I think. Never heard of the Bricford stitch. Whill have to check it out.


It is Bickford, Gwen, when you come to search it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got impatient waiting for Shirley's Workshop with Jackie- I am having a rest from gloves and Guernseys. 
The Pfeilraupe scarf just the beginning!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie. I found it and bookmarked it for future use. To be honest it looks like what I have done quite by accident.


Lurker 2 said:


> It is Bickford, Gwen, when you come to search it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've downloaded the pattern for future use.



Lurker 2 said:


> I got impatient waiting for Shirley's Workshop with Jackie- I am having a rest from gloves and Guernseys.
> The Pfeilraupe scarf just the beginning!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie. I found it and bookmarked it for future use. To be honest it looks like what I have done quite by accident.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Have appointment with eye surgeon today for check up. Glad since eyes very sensitive again today. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've downloaded the pattern for future use.


It is not exceptionally difficult- but I did end up buying a whole lot more stitch markers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have appointment with eye surgeon today for check up. Glad since eyes very sensitive again today. TTYL


I do hope all comes right for you Gwen- your eyes are so important.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have appointment with eye surgeon today for check up. Glad since eyes very sensitive again today. TTYL


Hope they can figure it out and give you some relief.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is not exceptionally difficult- but I did end up buying a whole lot more stitch markers.


I found that I like using the small rubber bands that are used for little girls' hair....very cheap stitch markers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Before I go, got this in my email and thought you might enjoy a morning smile
> 
> Church Ladies With Typewriters
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found that I like using the small rubber bands that are used for little girls' hair....very cheap stitch markers.


I have a huge packet of paper clips that work fairly well, but I gave all the rubber band thingies to DGD! These ones I have just acquired come from ChiaoGoo- and I think are well worth the expenditure.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


That is good news Cathy and it sounds like a lovely place . The 3 weeks will fly past


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.
> 
> Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


Never heard of it Agnes but like you I will go and take a look .
I looked up the crochet booties on u tube . I now have two soles that I'm quite happy with just need to tidy Kitchen and I can hopefully get the top part done 
Learned the half double crochet to add to my other stitches :lol:
Forgot to say lovely outfit really like the little top


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow Sonja, thats is lovely! :thumbup:


Thank you Cathy . Took it to knitting group today and they all liked it . A few asked What pattern I had used and thought I was joking when I said I didn't use one but offered to write it out for them . Good job there is a really good printer that they can use so I only have to write it out once


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> so do I Rookie but specially knitted the beanie flat so that I could try it,learning new things keep my mind from wandering away and getting lost lol


Now you give that advice out when it's to late , think mine went walkabout a while ago :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have appointment with eye surgeon today for check up. Glad since eyes very sensitive again today. TTYL


Good luck with your appointment Gwen , hope you can finally get something sorted out . A lady at my knitting group is having the exact same problem . She had to go home early as the glare from the lights in the room had really made her eyes and head hurt . You could see the pain in her face


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Amazing the amount of new stitches you can learn even doing something as small as booties, improved my knowledge of crochet stitches doing them, like you I am a beginner,my dead strength was a granny square,but I just love youtube

the top is a free pattern just knitted it plain in self striping yarn
Melika Lacy Baby Vest Top with side buttons....wont let me post link


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Good luck Gwen, hope they can sort something out for you,I know how you feel and still have bother from time to time with my left eye


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you give that advice out when it's to late , think mine went walkabout a while ago :lol:


well it should be well occupied doing those booties lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.

version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac

still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


It's gorgeous Agnes beautiful colour . Definitely strange


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Julie. I found it and bookmarked it for future use. To be honest it looks like what I have done quite by accident.


Yes, I agree, Gwen. It is pretty much the way my mother taught me to join pieces nearly sixty years ago. She didn't have a name for it, and nor do I. It is just the way we did it. Incidentally, Saroj taught a very similar method, which she just called an invisible seam, as part of the Crisscross scarf workshop a few years ago. But for those who haven't come across it, I am sure some of the YouTube tutorials are very useful.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

I learned to knit borrowing books from the library over 45 years ago,didnt know anyone who knitted and that version was never mentioned in any book or any pattern I bought,just wish there had been internet way back then


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's gorgeous Agnes beautiful colour . Definitely strange


I agree, both strange and a bit irksome!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Not even enough to start the ribbing on the hat.....i had enough for the whole hat in the pink with just 7 inch of yarn left when sewn up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I found that I like using the small rubber bands that are used for little girls' hair....very cheap stitch markers.


I use those too.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is the one i was thinking of. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Centralia PA. It is very sad because it ruined that little town.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


That's beautiful! Some lucky baby


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope the eye doctor will get your eyes fixed up.

I've been busy planting this morning, got my pots done .
Even a few flowers blooming now


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

The yellow looks like what we call Lady's Mantle here...my bleading heart has vanished,looks like I will have to buy another


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the eye doctor will get your eyes fixed up.
> 
> I've been busy planting this morning, got my pots done .
> Even a few flowers blooming now


Is the invasive plant a euphorbia? If so, it is not only invasive, it also has sap which can be very irritating. I am also told that they can be poisonous to cats (and presumably to other creatures). I have some in my garden, which I keep for sentimental reasons, in that the original plant came from my parents' garden, but it probably is not the ideal plant!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie, we had cottonwood trees where we lived before I moved to the sorority house that used to five off so much "cotton" that our patio looked like it had snowed.

A late happy birthday Mel. Hope you and Gage are getting comfy in your new place.

Construction started Monday upstairs at the house. At this point I think it's more like DEstruction!!!! Yesterday it sounded like a giant dentist drill above me. Today I woke up to find water had been turned off! I think it's going to be an interesting summer.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, good heavens I almost tripped on stairs three times today. I'd never have the balance or upper arm strength to do that!
Agnes, never heard of stitch but love your knitting.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Quinn sitting quietly....not something he usually does


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Chances are like many others you have used it Joy without knowing what it was called

and thank you x


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the eye doctor will get your eyes fixed up.
> 
> I've been busy planting this morning, got my pots done .
> Even a few flowers blooming now


Lovely pictures Bonnie. I love bleeding heart not keen on the other one as I get a rash from it . You are right about it being invasive . It's growing at the edge of my garden which borders with my neighbours . I keep pulling it out and it keeps coming back grrr


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Shirley, scarf looks fun. I downloaded pattern and googled crochet cast on and found a YouTube video that shows it with ease.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, good for you for starting workshop scarf. Pretty colors and I see you have lots of markers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, love your bleeding heart. Grew them in NY but they don't do well on desert.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the eye doctor will get your eyes fixed up.
> 
> I've been busy planting this morning, got my pots done .
> Even a few flowers blooming now


We had Poplar 'fuzz' at Rotokawa, but it was never a fire risk- lovely to see the results of your efforts, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Quinn sitting quietly....not something he usually does


He is such a bonny lad!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Quinn sitting quietly....not something he usually does


He looks like he's thinking of what to do next. Lovely little boy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, good for you for starting workshop scarf. Pretty colors and I see you have lots of markers.


25 in all! I was eager to see how the yarn knitted up.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Thats a lot of markers Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh sonja

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Baby-Hug-Boots


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Thats a lot of markers Julie


Twice as many (50 turns) short rows! to get up to the end of the first 'row'.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 18 May '16

Today is Visit Your Relatives Day. Visit Your Relatives Day is an international holiday whos origins are uncertain, but possibly related to other days such as Grandparents Day, Mothers Day, etc. As the name implies, it is meant to encourage family visits, especially among relatives who dont get the chance to see each other very often. Historically it has been commemorated on the 18th of May.

Visiting family is something that often falls by the wayside when schedules are busy, and many people wish they could see family more often.

If a face-to-face visit isnt practical, Visit Your Family Day can be celebrated by sending cards and letters to far-away family members, or making time for a phone call or internet chat. Planning a family reunion to coincide with Visit Your Family Day is another great idea. Many websites offer free e-cards to be sent to relatives on this family-oriented holiday.

Today is Museum Day. Few places in our world are more educational than museums. After all, where else could we hope to see so many pieces of actual history that tell so many stories about our ancestors? From prehistoric spears to Egyptian mummies, from ancient Greek sculptures to medieval armor, and from the first radio to to the first planes used in war during WWI, museums have it all. Unfortunately, there are millions of people with direct access to museums that have never even visited one. There are many possible reasons for thisperhaps they think just looking at old things would be boring, or perhaps they are unaware just how different the world was in the past and see no reason to take interest. Whatever the reason for not taking advantage of the incredible amount of tangible knowledge museums offer, and regardless of age, Museum Day is the time to invest in education in its most fascinating form.

The History of Museum Day

The International Council of Museums (ICOM) created International Museum Day in 1977. The organisation chooses a different theme for the day and coordinates every year. Some of the themes include globalisation, indigenous peoples, brigding culture gaps and caring for the environment. Every year since 1977, all of the museums in the world are invited to participate in this day to promote the role of museums around in the world, by organising enjoyable and free activities around the years theme. International Museum Day has become steadily more popular since its creation, with International Museum Day 2009 being participated in by 20,000 museums in over 90 countries. In 2012, the number of participating museums had jumped to 30,000 in 129 countries.

How to Celebrate Museum Day

There is no better way to celebrate Museum Day than to take a trip down to a nearby museum, either alone, with friends, or even your children if you feel they are old enough to appreciate the place. Depending on where you live, the museums you might be closest to could be ones connected with anything from farming to fashion, from astronomy to archaeology, from art to natural history. If it turns out that the museums in your immediate area are not ones that would interest you, maybe you could consider a day trip to a nearby city to visit a museum better suited to your interests? Carpooling with a friend or two will make the trip cheaper and very possibly more interesting.

Another thing to think about is how well you tolerate crowds. Museum Day is an increasingly popular worldwide event, so it is quite probably that many of the larger and better known museums will be pretty crowded on this day, especially since many museums do not charge an entrance fee then. If you do not feel like standing in long lines to see every single thing or having to maneuver your way through crowds of people, paying more attention to not stepping on anyones shoes than the objects on exhibition, you may want to visit the museum of your choice a few days before or after Museum Day. On weekdays, museums are often quiet places where one can come to study our ancestors lifestyles and contemplate what motivated them to behave and develop as they did. However you decide to celebrate Museum day, dont let this opportunity to find out about the history of the human race go to waste!

i wonder if Kate's husband knows this?

Today is Golf Day. Its time to pull those clubs out of storage, dust them off, and get ready to hit the green again! Thats right, its Golf Day! Heralding the beginning of the more Golfer friendly part of the year, Golfers Days origin is shrouded in the myth and legend of this particular sport. Some people say its origins lay in 1916, when the first professional golf tournament was held on this day. Others claim that the first tubular steel golf club shaft was allowed to be used in championship play for the first time on this day. Whatever the case, get on your favorite Golf Sweater, its time to play hookie from work and tee off!

The history of Golf is agreed upon to a certain point, but its ancient history is as contested as your partners Birdie. The accepted history of the game goes back to 15th century Scotland, though it has the ignoble origin of being banned by James II in 1457, it would seem his majesty felt that this fine game was serving to distract his men from the more gentlemanly art of archery. But this is only the first occurrence of it being mentioned as Golf, there are games that are at the very least identifiable as progenitors coming from the Romans and Chinese, and potentially even the Persians.

The game of Golf is played upon a course that has a certain number of goals to reach. Each of these goals contains a hole precisely 4.25 in diameter. This may seem an arbitrary number, and in fact, it is! The size of a hole in golf was determined by the size of a pipe used to reinforce a crumbling hole in St. Andrews, and thus it has been such ever since! The hole is located in a special place on the course known as the green, so named for the specially tended grass that makes it stand out from the rest of the course.

Throughout the course are varying terrain and hazards, from pools of water to pits of sand, there are many areas that get in the intrepid golfers way as he tries to get from the beginning of the course to the coveted hole at the end. A golf course typically consists of 18 holes, but 9 hole courses exist, merely requiring you to play through them twice for a full round of 18 holes.

Everyone who has heard of Golf has no doubt heard of the various types of clubs, even if only in old cartoons or in off color jokes. There are three basic types of golf clubs, the first being those known as woods, which are club with long shafts and large heads, intended to drive the ball over long distances from open lies, such as a fairway or tee box.

The next type are known as irons, being a type of club with a short shaft and a head of solid metal with a mostly flat striking surface. These can be used for many sorts of shots, but are typically used for short distances when approaching the tee. The last type is called the putter, a club designed specifically for the purpose for which it was named, putting the ball across the last stretch of green into the much coveted hole.

Whether youre a seasoned golfer, or new to the sport, this day would be the perfect day to get out to the green and play a few holes. Just remember to wear your golf shoes, argyle socks, and sweater vest! A golfer needs every bit of luck they can get!

Today is No Dirty Dishes Day. Piles of dirty dishes, endless scrubbing, and careful storing in cabinets: This is what we do every day. Washing up is the mother of all chores which we love to hate. No Dirty Dishes Day helps relieve the pain and resentment we all feel towards this daily obligation. It brings 24 dishwashing-free hours during which not a single dish or other eating utensil may be dirtied. Putting off the chore until tomorrow is not the point; eliminating it altogether and enjoying a sponge- and detergent-free day is!

There are many ways to make No Dirty Dish Day happen. An obvious solution is to switch to plastic plates, but this is by far the least glamorous way to mark this innovative holiday. Going out to a favourite restaurant or planning an outing on which you bring snacks or grill some goodies outdoors are just a couple of options which easily turn No Dirty Dish Day into a true festivity.

How often is Halley's Comet visible from Earth?

Every 18-19 years
Every 44-45 years
Every 75-76 years
Every 123-124 years

The name for "piggy banks" comes from the use of family money jars in the Middle Ages made from a type of clay called pygg.

May 18
1970 - Tina Fey
1946 - Reggie Jackson
(1920-2005) - Pope John Paul II

May 18, 1980
The Mount St. Helens volcano in Washington state exploded, leaving 57 people dead or missing.

Answer: Halley's Comet is a short-period comet visible from Earth every 7576 years. Halley is the only known short-period comet that is clearly visible to the naked eye from Earth, and the only naked-eye comet that might appear twice in a human lifetime. Halley last appeared in 1986, and it is projected to return in 2061. The comet is named after English astronomer Edmond Halley, who examined reports of a comet approaching Earth in 1531, 1607 and 1682. He concluded that these three comets were actually the same comet returning over and over again, and predicted the comet would come again in 1758. Halley didn't live to see the comet's return, but his discovery led to the comet being named after him.

Which cheese is not considered a blue cheese?

Roquefort
Stilton
Gorgonzola
Gouda

Answer: Roquefort, Gorgonzola, and Stilton are all blue cheeses. Gouda is not a blue cheese. Gouda is a Dutch yellow cheese made from cow's milk. It is named after the city of Gouda in the Netherlands. Blue cheese is a general classification of cheeses that have had cultures of the mold Penicillium added so that the final product is spotted or veined throughout with blue, or blue-grey mold and carries a distinct smell, either from that or various specially cultivated bacteria. The characteristic flavor of blue cheeses tends to be sharp and salty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

there is light at the end of the tunnel - yeah. i assume this is a two bedroom unit. how far from you will she be? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely knitting agnes - that is a new stitch for me also. where did you find the pattern for the top - have not seen one like that before. would like to try knitting it. --- sam



agnescr said:


> I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.
> 
> Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my oldest daughter heather used to sing herself to sleep. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> The name of the village is Port Seton.
> 
> And I love how Quinn sings himself to sleep by the way..... so adorable.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had asked them to last friday - so glad it is fixed. --- sam



darowil said:


> We are now in 13 May TP not 13 Friday. Admin clearly fixed up Sam's little boo-boo.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely knitting agnes - that is a new stitch for me also. where did you find the pattern for the top - have not seen one like that before. would like to try knitting it. --- sam


the side buttoned top sam?

mariannas-side-button-lacy-baby-vest-top

just highlight uabve name and click search and it will come up
its on ravelry copy....wont let me post link either on here or in PM

I just knitted it plain,with self striping yarn but if you search her sire she has other versions...all free


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

budasha said:


> Daralene - that Weeping Window is fantastic. Keep the photos coming.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is fabulous news. Having the private courtyard will be so nice for Serena too. Excellent. Just grin and bare it for the next few weeks. Is the place close to you?


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Quinn is a real cutie.

Agnes, your knitting is beautiful as usual.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> oh sonja
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Baby-Hug-Boots


Thank you Sam . Im crocheting the little booties Agnes showed at the moment . I've never concentrated so much for a long time , gave myself a headache so I'm off to sleep . So it's a goodnight from me ,


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, that looks so soft!


Lurker 2 said:


> I got impatient waiting for Shirley's Workshop with Jackie- I am having a rest from gloves and Guernseys.
> The Pfeilraupe scarf just the beginning!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope he can figure out what is wrong and give you something for relief or cure it altogether. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Have appointment with eye surgeon today for check up. Glad since eyes very sensitive again today. TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope they can relieve your discomfort, Gwen.


Gweniepooh said:


> Have appointment with eye surgeon today for check up. Glad since eyes very sensitive again today. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what renovations are they doing? --- sam



machriste said:


> Bonnie, we had cottonwood trees where we lived before I moved to the sorority house that used to five off so much "cotton" that our patio looked like it had snowed.
> 
> A late happy birthday Mel. Hope you and Gage are getting comfy in your new place.
> 
> Construction started Monday upstairs at the house. At this point I think it's more like DEstruction!!!! Yesterday it sounded like a giant dentist drill above me. Today I woke up to find water had been turned off! I think it's going to be an interesting summer.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so pretty, agnescr!


agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, that looks so soft!


It is despite having the metallic thread!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute - bentley is much the same - always on the move. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Quinn sitting quietly....not something he usually does


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Your planter is so pretty. And don't you just love the bleeding heart? They seem to grow so fast.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the eye doctor will get your eyes fixed up.
> 
> I've been busy planting this morning, got my pots done .
> Even a few flowers blooming now


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is such a bonny lad!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi everyone. I see mention of KAP this year. I hope I can go. I'm still involved somewhat with Master Gardener volunteering but not as much as the first year. 
I've managed to catch a cold which is trying to get into my chest so today I'm resting, I'd rather be out because it's a beautiful day. 
The apartment where I'm living has the library next to it and they're finishing up construction on some new garages for the bookmobiles and all day they've been running a power washer which hasn't helped my headache. I'll think they'll be finished soon though it's looking pretty nice over there. My daughter and I have found living in a town is quite pleasant.Everything is in walking distance and there are several parks and the apartment owns a grassy area with a pavilion. I do miss digging in the gardens at our old house but I can go there and have a small garden and walk my dog so I guess I get the best of both worlds!
Thanks Sam for opening and the recipes and I hope you stay well with all the cold/warm weather we've been having. Take care and I'll keep reading


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

I love the pictures of the knitting. Glad that things are going well for nittergma even though she has a cold.
Good news..got a call from Sears today, they will replace my freezer for $600 which, considering that the old one was 40 years old, is great. Stopped and checked out the freezer at Sears that will meet my needs, saw one that would work, another they can get in (a Whirlpool which is what my old one was). They didn't have that in stock, but I shall check it out at another store and then decide which is the better suited for my needs. This will let me get a new freezer, energy efficient for $200 out of pocket expenses. Also delivery and hauling away the new one is free. I am absolutely amazed at the speed of this service. Thanks for your prayers in my behalf.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love the pictures of the knitting. Glad that things are going well for nittergma even though she has a cold.
> Good news..got a call from Sears today, they will replace my freezer for $600 which, considering that the old one was 40 years old, is great. Stopped and checked out the freezer at Sears that will meet my needs, saw one that would work, another they can get in (a Whirlpool which is what my old one was). They didn't have that in stock, but I shall check it out at another store and then decide which is the better suited for my needs. This will let me get a new freezer, energy efficient for $200 out of pocket expenses. Also delivery and hauling away the new one is free. I am absolutely amazed at the speed of this service. Thanks for your prayers in my behalf.


 :thumbup: That is great!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam thank you re my capabilities, We are our own worst critics aren't we?
I can see places which aren't quite right in my projects sometimes, but very good at fudging, and visiting the frog pond lol! 
My problem is I am impatient and inclined to rush things to get finished.'
I do like needlework very much, especially when it challenges me.Still haven't finished my lady in the big hat,but other things like babies in family have kept me busy doing other work. I'm needing to finish my afghan so can get onto baby things for 3 new ones coming later in year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


Very pretty set. Was this ball of yarn the same weight as the other one, or same yardage?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Bonnie. I love bleeding heart not keen on the other one as I get a rash from it . You are right about it being invasive . It's growing at the edge of my garden which borders with my neighbours . I keep pulling it out and it keeps coming back grrr


It does look like euphorbia and in our neck of the woods, it's not invasive. Strange.


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie, pretty flowers, I love the flower colors against the metal container! I never knew Poplars gave off fuz I wonder if we have the same kind here. We do have cottonwoods that give off fuzz that looks a bit like Dandylion fuzz. I never thought of any of that being a fire hazard I hope it's not a problem for you this year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> very cute - bentley is much the same - always on the move. --- sam


Love that energy that Bentley shows as we so wish that Bella could have that energy. I was always so thankful the the energy from my boys as I also watched DS#1 so lethargic most of the 1st year of his life.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't have time to catch up tonight, but I do want to share the results of the art contest that Matthew participated in. He was not a winner this year, but I know his drawing was well received. I didn't vote for any of this year's winning pieces. The art work that we enjoyed were not winners at all. There was one piece that I did find appealing that did win the judges choice so that was neat. The winners deserve the praise they are getting and the non-winners equally deserve to be praised as their work was wonderful as well. I don't feel that there were any losers in this event.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Matthew is a winner whatever the results of the contest.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner whatever the results of the contest.


Thanks


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> I don't have time to catch up tonight, but I do want to share the results of the art contest that Matthew participated in. He was not a winner this year, but I know his drawing was well received. I didn't vote for any of this year's winning pieces. The art work that we enjoyed were not winners at all. There was one piece that I did find appealing that did win the judges choice so that was neat. The winners deserve the praise they are getting and the non-winners equally deserve to be praised as their work was wonderful as well. I don't feel that there were any losers in this event.


Matthew is my artistic hero. Wonderful art and great young man.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


RookieRetiree said:


> Hope they can figure it out and give you some relief.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Agnes between you and Sonja there are sure going to be some beautifully dressed babies out in the world. I simply love this set. Simple but elegant. And of course my favorite color.



agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your garden bed and pots are going to be lovely. I really like the way you've used the bucket/tub as a flower pot with the solar light. That seems to be quite a trend lately to use old continers, etc. in the garden...at least that is what i've noticed on several sites.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the eye doctor will get your eyes fixed up.
> 
> I've been busy planting this morning, got my pots done .
> Even a few flowers blooming now


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


So glad that you have treatment for your eyes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah....and he certainly seems to be planning something! Such a cutie.
Can you imagine Quinn and Luke (Kate's DGS) together!



agnescr said:


> Quinn sitting quietly....not something he usually does


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am glad they figured it out, Gwen. Feel better!


Gweniepooh said:


> Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


I do so hope all will be well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I don't have time to catch up tonight, but I do want to share the results of the art contest that Matthew participated in. He was not a winner this year, but I know his drawing was well received. I didn't vote for any of this year's winning pieces. The art work that we enjoyed were not winners at all. There was one piece that I did find appealing that did win the judges choice so that was neat. The winners deserve the praise they are getting and the non-winners equally deserve to be praised as their work was wonderful as well. I don't feel that there were any losers in this event.


He has won the heart of all of us and to us he is already a winner!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Your garden bed and pots are going to be lovely. I really like the way you've used the bucket/tub as a flower pot with the solar light. That seems to be quite a trend lately to use old continers, etc. in the garden...at least that is what i've noticed on several sites.


It might be trendy now but I've been doing it fr years, I just like the look.

I've been having Internet problems so if I disappear for a few days, that's why, they may have to send someone out from the city to fix it

Gwen, I'm glad you got answers about your eyes, hope the steroids help.

Mary, sorry Matthew didn't win, his horse drawing is excellent & sure deserved to win.

Agnes, cute photo of Quinn.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> what renovations are they doing? --- sam


They are doing major work upstairs where the girls have their rooms. There will be a total redo for both bathrooms, laundry room (we'll be switching to free machines, ) new flooring and paint in all the girls' rooms and new carpeting , paint and cork boards in the hallways. They redid the downstairs two years ago. It's quite lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Matthew is a winner in my book also. Is there a listing of the winners somewhere?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we will definitely be looking for you at this year's kap --- sam



nittergma said:


> Hi everyone. I see mention of KAP this year. I hope I can go. I'm still involved somewhat with Master Gardener volunteering but not as much as the first year.
> I've managed to catch a cold which is trying to get into my chest so today I'm resting, I'd rather be out because it's a beautiful day.
> The apartment where I'm living has the library next to it and they're finishing up construction on some new garages for the bookmobiles and all day they've been running a power washer which hasn't helped my headache. I'll think they'll be finished soon though it's looking pretty nice over there. My daughter and I have found living in a town is quite pleasant.Everything is in walking distance and there are several parks and the apartment owns a grassy area with a pavilion. I do miss digging in the gardens at our old house but I can go there and have a small garden and walk my dog so I guess I get the best of both worlds!
> Thanks Sam for opening and the recipes and I hope you stay well with all the cold/warm weather we've been having. Take care and I'll keep reading


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i loved your needlepoint of the cat asleep on the bookshelves. --- sam



Fan said:


> Sam thank you re my capabilities, We are our own worst critics aren't we?
> I can see places which aren't quite right in my projects sometimes, but very good at fudging, and visiting the frog pond lol!
> My problem is I am impatient and inclined to rush things to get finished.'
> I do like needlework very much, especially when it challenges me.Still haven't finished my lady in the big hat,but other things like babies in family have kept me busy doing other work. I'm needing to finish my afghan so can get onto baby things for 3 new ones coming later in year.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he is definitely a winner as far as the ktp is concerned. --- sam



pacer said:


> I don't have time to catch up tonight, but I do want to share the results of the art contest that Matthew participated in. He was not a winner this year, but I know his drawing was well received. I didn't vote for any of this year's winning pieces. The art work that we enjoyed were not winners at all. There was one piece that I did find appealing that did win the judges choice so that was neat. The winners deserve the praise they are getting and the non-winners equally deserve to be praised as their work was wonderful as well. I don't feel that there were any losers in this event.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how does RA affect your eyes? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we always called containers like that 'boilers'. it was what my mother used to put on the stove to boil dad's white shirts to make sure they were whiter than white. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Your garden bed and pots are going to be lovely. I really like the way you've used the bucket/tub as a flower pot with the solar light. That seems to be quite a trend lately to use old continers, etc. in the garden...at least that is what i've noticed on several sites.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think it is going to be noisy for a while. --- sam



machriste said:


> They are doing major work upstairs where the girls have their rooms. There will be a total redo for both bathrooms, laundry room (we'll be switching to free machines, ) new flooring and paint in all the girls' rooms and new carpeting , paint and cork boards in the hallways. They redid the downstairs two years ago. It's quite lovely.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending tons of healing energy you way marikay - i am sure the ktp prayer warriors are hard at work lifting you in prayer - i know this is gong to be successful and will not be needed again. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marikay healing energy sent your way.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


I hope all goes well, I'm sure it's a relief to have it over sooner than expected


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> we always called containers like that 'boilers'. it was what my mother used to put on the stove to boil dad's white shirts to make sure they were whiter than white. --- sam


Yes, they are copper wash boilers. One was my MILs, the other is pretty banged up, DH rescued it from a rock pile in a field


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


done.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you Sam, that cat picture is one of my favourites too.
Here is another cross stitch picture I did for a cousin who named his son
for my father. This pattern is one I have done several times, for friends and family for their babies.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty set. Was this ball of yarn the same weight as the other one, or same yardage?


Same weight...cant check yardage as I dont have the band for the pink yarn any more,I know it was a different brand so maybe that is the problem


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

All these days for this that and another Sam, all Americain by the sounds of them....most I have never heard of


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

purl2diva said:


> Quinn is a real cutie.
> 
> Agnes, your knitting is beautiful as usual.


Thank you......I am getting a bit fed up with baby clothes now, just one more hat to go, then back to sweater for me


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Now you give that advice out when it's to late , think mine went walkabout a while ago :lol:


After knitting that dress without a pattern you think your mind has gone walkabout?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . Im crocheting the little booties Agnes showed at the moment . I've never concentrated so much for a long time , gave myself a headache so I'm off to sleep . So it's a goodnight from me ,


Sonja did you notice that the pattern is printed for each part under the videos?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


It's a lovely pattern and this colour is so nice. Thats a big difference- I know they say different dyes make some difference but that much amazes me.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oneapril said:


> That is so pretty, agnescr!


had hoped to deliver all the baby items today but the lilac set will have to wait till i get yarn for the hat


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is despite having the metallic thread!


Sometimes a yarn you think will knit up really soft does not and something with a metallic thread does go figure,but I have discovered that cheep hair conditioner will often soften an item knitted with scratchy yarn,a lot better than fabric conditioner


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner whatever the results of the contest.


Hear, hear!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute - bentley is much the same - always on the move. --- sam


Quinn starts running at around 7:30 and runs all day long, that laddie does not know how to walk


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh sonja
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Baby-Hug-Boots


Tonight I am going to finish some sewing up- and one of the things I will be finishing is a pair of these booties. Knitted up they look like they would be good on- will get Vicky to tell how they go. And if they are as good as they look will do more. I have knitted 5 of the booties in the last week. One pair given away with no photo (with the addition of ears etc to make a mouse. But will be doing Elizabeth a pair, the 3rd bootie is fact the first one of these) and then the pair I am finishing tonight.
Will take a photo of these when I finish.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Your planter is so pretty. And don't you just love the bleeding heart? They seem to grow so fast.


Wish could be said the same for here...seems I have to replace mine every couple of years


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ah....and he certainly seems to be planning something! Such a cutie.
> Can you imagine Quinn and Luke (Kate's DGS) together!


Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

flyty1n great news about freezer an news on spoiled contents of old freezer?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


Hope it all goes well.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

pacer said:


> I don't have time to catch up tonight, but I do want to share the results of the art contest that Matthew participated in. He was not a winner this year, but I know his drawing was well received. I didn't vote for any of this year's winning pieces. The art work that we enjoyed were not winners at all. There was one piece that I did find appealing that did win the judges choice so that was neat. The winners deserve the praise they are getting and the non-winners equally deserve to be praised as their work was wonderful as well. I don't feel that there were any losers in this event.


Have not seen any of Matthews recent work but going by the promise he showed in the pictures I remember seeing he can only be doing some fabulous work, just a pity he didnt win a prize, hopefully next time


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


Gwen it good that they have found out what the problem is and can give you some medication to help


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Gwen it good that they have found out what the problem is and can give you some medication to help


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


Real cuties....you will need to watch all the flowerbeds now as he will have to keep practising


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Marikayknits good news that this will be done soon and hope that it helps


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> the side buttoned top sam?
> 
> mariannas-side-button-lacy-baby-vest-top
> 
> ...


And the booties that Sam posted a link to are and I will be sewing up tonight are hers as well. Not done any of her tops though they do look good so likely will do sometime.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Matthew is a winner in my book also. Is there a listing of the winners somewhere?


I shared it on Facebook. The masks and an abstract painting of irises and something won the popular vote. The judges vote went to an abstract painting and the other vote went to a piece that looked like a girls playroom scene.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my oldest daughter heather used to sing herself to sleep. --- sam


Maryanne used to hum while she ate (and indeed still does sometimes). One of her kindergarten teachers called it the Yum Hum. So when Elizabeth starts 'chatting' while she eats we all get a laugh and say she is taking after her aunt.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . Im crocheting the little booties Agnes showed at the moment . I've never concentrated so much for a long time , gave myself a headache so I'm off to sleep . So it's a goodnight from me ,


The booties will be an easy relaxing knit then for you (well if you can avoid changing the pattern that is!). They are easy to do- as long as you watch what you are doing as they do have increases and decreases which do need to be in the right places.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love the pictures of the knitting. Glad that things are going well for nittergma even though she has a cold.
> Good news..got a call from Sears today, they will replace my freezer for $600 which, considering that the old one was 40 years old, is great. Stopped and checked out the freezer at Sears that will meet my needs, saw one that would work, another they can get in (a Whirlpool which is what my old one was). They didn't have that in stock, but I shall check it out at another store and then decide which is the better suited for my needs. This will let me get a new freezer, energy efficient for $200 out of pocket expenses. Also delivery and hauling away the new one is free. I am absolutely amazed at the speed of this service. Thanks for your prayers in my behalf.


That sounds like a good deal. Not sure that the new one will last 40 years though


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> And the booties that Sam posted a link to are and I will be sewing up tonight are hers as well. Not done any of her tops though they do look good so likely will do sometime.


She has a lot of lovely patterns


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


That RA is a real pain in more ways than one isn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


It will be great to get it done assuming it all goes according to plan.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> All these days for this that and another Sam, all Americain by the sounds of them....most I have never heard of


And I get a laugh each time I see them referred to as a holiday. A holiday is a day (or more) when not working not 'celebrating' something.
Like a Public or a Bank holiday is a day when most people don't need to go to work. Holidays are when you get time off work and/or go away somewhere. If all the days referred to as holidays were holidays here our economy would fall apart as no work would ever get done.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil how about this supposed to fit 6 to 12 momths

http://pure-craft.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/ruffle-baby-vest.html


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I shared it on Facebook. The masks and an abstract painting of irises and something won the popular vote. The judges vote went to an abstract painting and the other vote went to a piece that looked like a girls playroom scene.


I don't like abstract work which might explain part of why I love Matthew's work- it is clear what he is drawing.
In our Art Gallery I once saw a paining displayed. A large square of one colour with a border in a different colour. And that was meant to be art? Why?

One day when I was checking spelling I clicked in the wrong place and said add whcih to the dictionary. So now I keep finding whcih in my posts instead of which. And it sees it as an acceptable word. I must remember to ask David how to remove it from my dictionary. Why is it so easy to add it but not remove it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> darowil how about this supposed to fit 6 to 12 momths
> 
> http://pure-craft.blogspot.co.uk/2013/11/ruffle-baby-vest.html


Thats really pretty- something like that will be useful in about 4 months time when the weather starts to warm up again.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


You will be in my prayers for a successful conversion. I expect that you will be sedated for this procedure. I will be awaiting an update once you get home.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


Saying prayers!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


Looks like those two would have a lot of fun together!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, Mary.

The cattails and iris is one that I liked as is the winterberry cardinals.

My nephew is a "modern" artist and his Dad (my brother in Oregon) and I shake our heads...he had an old barn log with a nail in it win an award in New York! I like some abstract work, but usually like the more realistic pieces. Congratulations to all the winners (including Matthew) as I think the experience is so good for all of them.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Marikay healing energy sent your way.


You are in my prayers too


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is excellent news, so you won't be clashing over parenting styles for very long, if tongue biting doesn't work!


 :thumbup: So true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Nittergma, so lovely to hear from you. It must be so nice to be so near a library. It is difficult moving, but sounds like you found a nice place. Hope you soon get over that cold.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marikayknits, thinking of you and I'm so glad you can get taken care of so quickly, even if it was a bit of a shock. Please keep in touch and let us know how you are doing. May it bring you the best results possible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's fantastic - will she be able to stay in this type of situation until Serena goes to school?


That would depend if the owner of the unit keeps it available for rent and she is a good tennant. I hope so anyway. Time will tell.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> approx 50 miles by road from me but slightly north west across the Firth


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Maryanne used to hum while she ate (and indeed still does sometimes). One of her kindergarten teachers called it the Yum Hum. So when Elizabeth starts 'chatting' while she eats we all get a laugh and say she is taking after her aunt.


Too cute..the Yum Hum. I'll bet that makes Maryanne feel good when you say Elizabeth takes after her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Flyty1n, so glad they are replacing the freezer and you will get some money for the food. Amazing that it lasted 40 years. Unheard of today. Enjoy your new fridge. They may not be of the quality of the one You just had, but let's hope the new one you get is. Ours fridge is almost 30 years old. We haven't had it that long ourselves, it came with the house when we bought it. Hope it holds up another 10.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I love the pictures of the knitting. Glad that things are going well for nittergma even though she has a cold.
> Good news..got a call from Sears today, they will replace my freezer for $600 which, considering that the old one was 40 years old, is great. Stopped and checked out the freezer at Sears that will meet my needs, saw one that would work, another they can get in (a Whirlpool which is what my old one was). They didn't have that in stock, but I shall check it out at another store and then decide which is the better suited for my needs. This will let me get a new freezer, energy efficient for $200 out of pocket expenses. Also delivery and hauling away the new one is free. I am absolutely amazed at the speed of this service. Thanks for your prayers in my behalf.


That is good news.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Matthew is a winner whatever the results of the contest.


I agree. I didn't vote for any of the winners either.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope the eye doctor will get your eyes fixed up.
> 
> I've been busy planting this morning, got my pots done .
> Even a few flowers blooming now


Bonnie, your flowers look great. I love bleeding hearts and Columbine. Thinking Columbine might attract humming birds? The copper pots look so nice. How great is it that DH rescued one from a field. Bleeding heart, lily of the valley, and peonies remind me of my grandma. I have bleeding heart and lily of the valley, so I should get some peonies to complete the memory.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


Hope the drops help.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


Sending prayers your way. So glad this procedure can be done quickly and that you'll be home the same day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


Cute picture of the two of them


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is fabulous news. Having the private courtyard will be so nice for Serena too. Excellent. Just grin and bare it for the next few weeks. Is the place close to you?


Yes, not far. Maybe 10 minutes by car and close to a shopping centre for them to walk.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't have a photo of Castle Rock but I do have before and after ones of Shag Rock


The 2nd photo of Shag Rock is so beautiful. I've missed part of the conversation so I don't know why it looks so different in the 2nd photo.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The 2nd photo of Shag Rock is so beautiful. I've missed part of the conversation so I don't know why it looks so different in the 2nd photo.


The earthquake is the cause of the change I think.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


Gorgeous as always.  :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I will serve it as flan for anyone who doesn't care for the custard rice pudding. I had brown sugar from the Center's kitchen and used it with a new container of cinnamon I'd bought. Most of it floated to the top of each dish. The aroma is absolutely mind-boggling (or would that be nose-boggling?) but the custard turned a lovely brown (not chocolate) color and looks so appetizing. Can hardly wait to serve them tomorrow. We are serving corn/potato chowder because those are the only vegetables we have besides onions that aren't beans of some sort. We had seafood chowder or ham and beans with cornbread on Friday. I've prepped 2 baked hams and 2 roast turkeys with gravy and/or dressing since I began cooking there. The supply of herbs and other seasonings are severely limited unless I remember to bring more from home. I do try to serve items as tasty as if I were putting them on my own table.
> 
> Susan and I were discussing asking for menu suggestions from the folks who show up fairly regularly to lunch with us. I'm trying to get to know regulars more and help them not feel that all they are is an dam__d inconvenience, right in the middle of *my* important day.
> 
> ...


Amazing all that you do Joy. Quite a feat but it must be such a good feeling. I really enjoyed when I was volunteering 40 hrs. Health hasn't allowed that but I sure can't complain. It is a blessing to be there for others.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just had to add a special thanks to all our nurses. My feeling is that you are Angels on earth. You may not feel that but my volunteering was in various areas of the hospital and I had a very special feeling for all nurses. If my parents had allowed me to go further in education I would have become a nurse.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> there is light at the end of the tunnel - yeah. i assume this is a two bedroom unit. how far from you will she be? --- sam


Well no its actually a one bedroom. Fairly big room. They sleep in the same room anyway so I guess that will need to continue while they live there. But there is a garage attached and DD doesnt drive so that will be used for extra storage/space/play... Not manu affordable 2 bedroom units around. They will manage.

Funny you mentioning light at the end of the tunnel Sam.... I have been known to reply to that with..... I hope the light isnt a train coming..... :shock: LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Figured out....just another reaction due to the RA. Have put me back on the steroid drops for both eyes for 3 more weeks in decreasing dosage. Have to go back in 2 months so he can see my eyes not on drops and hopefully inflamation will be gone.


Glad the doctor has sorted it out for you. I hope this time this improve and stay that way. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Marikay healing energy sent your way.


From me too.....


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Vicky just shared a video of Elizabeth- up on all fours and moved herself forward- not crawling yet but most certainly on all fours and forwards. And deliberate 
And Vick was stupid enough to hope that when they went to Sicily in July for a wedding Elizabeth might not be mobile?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


Aaaww.... too cute!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Vicky just shared a video of Elizabeth- up on all fours and moved herself forward- not crawling yet but most certainly on all fours and forwards. And deliberate
> And Vick was stupid enough to hope that when they went to Sicily in July for a wedding Elizabeth might not be mobile?


Oh wow! A big milestone.... she will be very mobile by July I would think.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off for my diet appointment today. I thought I'd gained all my weight back on my trip and truly felt like it, but I only gained about 10 lbs, so now to get back on the diet and see if I can lose a little more. Then off to the new chiropractor, that I love. She doesn't do the sharp twisting of the neck but she got all the knots gone and I've had hardly any migraines. Now if she can work a little more on the sciatica. DH and I will both sleep better as the pain wakes me up and I have to change position and sometimes have to move DH. Poor guy, but thankfully he sleeps like a rock and doesn't remember my asking him to move.

Someone sent me a wonderful photo of the whole tour group. We had such a lovely group of people. I was truly amazed. I wasn't able to open the photo and asked if he could send it in another format. He didn't know how, but took the time to find out how to do it and yesterday I got the group photos. We were so fortunate to have everyone be so nice. We sure did a lot of laughing and a lot of learning.

I've signed up for the Pfeilraupe Workshop. I had loved that when I saw it on KP and excited to have some help doing it. Just need to go through stash or get some yarn. Went to buy some yesterday and they are closed for renovations. Could buy it from them online still but it says it will take a week and they are just 6 min. From here. Stopped at JoAnne's and their selection of DK was not good at all. Lots of lovely yarn but not the right one. I'm working away on socks for DH. Using Kehinkle's method as the sock needles that are square and metal have such sharp points, yikes, theory truly are a weapon if needed, :XD: :XD: :XD: Now I'm doing it with 2 needles so I don't have the tightness of the sock stitches that weren't quite fitting around with this yarn. It doesn't seem to have the give that the yarn I used last time did. I really like using the small cord and knitting them in the round, but didn't work this time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh wow! A big milestone.... she will be very mobile by July I would think.


Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sometimes a yarn you think will knit up really soft does not and something with a metallic thread does go figure,but I have discovered that cheep hair conditioner will often soften an item knitted with scratchy yarn,a lot better than fabric conditioner


That is what I have read!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
> And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


So cute Darowil, but yes, child proofing is definitely in the works. Sounds like she is ahead in everything. Won't be long now.

Lovely little sweater and booties. Like your choice of yarns!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> The earthquake is the cause of the change I think.


Spot on!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute Darowil, but yes, child proofing is definitely in the works. Sounds like she is ahead in everything. Won't be long now.
> 
> Lovely little sweater and booties. Like your choice of yarns!


If I remember rightly she's about on par with her mummy. 
Pink yarn was Maryannes choice. She bought it back from Ireland though not Irish


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
> And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


love that set,wish,lovely colour choise wish I could knit with eyelash type yarns even if only to do a pair of booties like that,but it makes me cringe,just cant bear the feel of anything like that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
> And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


Very feminine!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
> And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


She sure will be standing before long. Cute top and booties.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> Sonja did you notice that the pattern is printed for each part under the videos?


Thank you yes I've got 2 soles and one body done but I'm thinking of frogging the body part as I now understand what I was doing and THINK I can do it better :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


Cashmeregma said:


> He has won the heart of all of us and to us he is already a winner!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got my prayers Marikayknits! Glad this is going to get done soon.



Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It can cause dry eye which I have and affects inflamation. I already have been using restasis for a year to help me create more tears. RA can affect many organs of the body not just your joints. 


thewren said:


> how does RA affect your eyes? --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Perhaps he will grow up to be a fantastic soccer player or track star! LOL. Whatever he is certainly on the go!


agnescr said:


> Quinn starts running at around 7:30 and runs all day long, that laddie does not know how to walk


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delight that must have been to watch. Congrats to Luke for earning his certificate!


KateB said:


> Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is! But I truly consider myself lucky. My MIL had it (RA) and was wheelchair bound. Her hands were twisted completely backwards and her fingers all limp. She produced zero tears too. Thank God there has been so much progress in treating it now. When she passed away her body went to science to study the disease. We sometimes still laugh as when folks would ask her how she felt she sometimes would say she was like an old car and that her transmission was slipping. She always kept such a positive outlook. DH barely remembers when his mom was not wheelchair bound due to RA and when he was in high school he had to learn how to give shots so that he could give her injections of darovan (I think that was the drug) for pain.


darowil said:


> That RA is a real pain in more ways than one isn't it?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I don't have time to catch up tonight, but I do want to share the results of the art contest that Matthew participated in. He was not a winner this year, but I know his drawing was well received. I didn't vote for any of this year's winning pieces. The art work that we enjoyed were not winners at all. There was one piece that I did find appealing that did win the judges choice so that was neat. The winners deserve the praise they are getting and the non-winners equally deserve to be praised as their work was wonderful as well. I don't feel that there were any losers in this event.


Mathew might not have won that competition, but he is definitely a winner and a fabulous artist


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Agnes between you and Sonja there are sure going to be some beautifully dressed babies out in the world. I simply love this set. Simple but elegant. And of course my favorite color.


Thank you for the compliment Gwen 
Sorry there was no quick fix for your eyes but hopefully the steroids will help


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Adorable knitting you've done. Even though the face isn't viewable it certainly is a cute pic of Elizabeth. Goodness she has grown so much! Yes, she will be quite mobile by July/Aug.



darowil said:


> Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
> And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is pour down rain today; very heavy and noisy. I'm off to check out the digest and then pick up a little bit and knit a bit. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> After knitting that dress without a pattern you think your mind has gone walkabout?


It was a fairly easy idea I had , so didn't tax the brain to much 
I've got a picture in my head of a top with lacy short sleeves that I would like to see if I can knit but I'm waiting till I spot the right yarn to use maybe a creamy coloured 4ply


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


oh oh time to watch your head , Windows and flowers. I used to always say I will be the goalie a sure way of staying safe as ball never went the way they aimed :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Sometimes a yarn you think will knit up really soft does not and something with a metallic thread does go figure,but I have discovered that cheep hair conditioner will often soften an item knitted with scratchy yarn,a lot better than fabric conditioner


I just finished a cowl from some yarn I got in a grab bag at a YS in Edmonton ( that's why I left of the L of LYS) & it's kind of scratchy, I'm going. To try the hair conditioner on it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> flyty1n great news about freezer an news on spoiled contents of old freezer?


Definitely good news about your freezer and quick decision too. Lot quicker than how it works here although I won't complain about how slow things go here after the saga of Julie's water bill . Terrible that a company cannot sort a simple water bill out


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Wish could be said the same for here...seems I have to replace mine every couple of years


This one has been there for over 30 years, I dig in & give away pieces every few years but it's stayed nice. It's on the south side of the house. Maybe you need to try a different spot Agnes or have you done that?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> That sounds like a good deal. Not sure that the new one will last 40 years though


Isn't that the truth! They say we are to reduce, reuse, recycle but the new appliances are off to the dump in no time. Last summer my 8 yr old washer went on the fritz, I called a repair man & he told me go buy a new one. The previous had lasted ,25 yrs so I asked what to buy that would last that long. He told me to go buy a wash board :shock: :shock:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL; marking spot


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I don't like abstract work which might explain part of why I love Matthew's work- it is clear what he is drawing.
> In our Art Gallery I once saw a paining displayed. A large square of one colour with a border in a different colour. And that was meant to be art? Why?
> 
> One day when I was checking spelling I clicked in the wrong place and said add whcih to the dictionary. So now I keep finding whcih in my posts instead of which. And it sees it as an acceptable word. I must remember to ask David how to remove it from my dictionary. Why is it so easy to add it but not remove it?


I also don't like much of what passes for " art". If I can't recognize what it's supposed to be, I don't like it. Some of it looks like it was done by some child in kindergarden!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, your flowers look great. I love bleeding hearts and Columbine. Thinking Columbine might attract humming birds? The copper pots look so nice. How great is it that DH rescued one from a field. Bleeding heart, lily of the valley, and peonies remind me of my grandma. I have bleeding heart and lily of the valley, so I should get some peonies to complete the memory.


I can't get peonies or lily of the valley to grow tried a few times , lily of the valley is my favourite flower as it reminds me of our summer house back home in Sweden they are everywhere round it , like walking on a carpet of flowers and the smell is gorgeous


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, your flowers look great. I love bleeding hearts and Columbine. Thinking Columbine might attract humming birds? The copper pots look so nice. How great is it that DH rescued one from a field. Bleeding heart, lily of the valley, and peonies remind me of my grandma. I have bleeding heart and lily of the valley, so I should get some peonies to complete the memory.


I have some peonies, I love the look & smell of them but it seems they just get into bloom & along comes a big wind & they are flattened & gone. I was commenting just thst to my son a few years ago as we were looking at them & an hour later we had a terrible storm, I looked out & a tree limb had completely trashed them :shock:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you yes I've got 2 soles and one body done but I'm thinking of frogging the body part as I now understand what I was doing and THINK I can do it better :lol:


just cant resits changing things eh?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Vicky just shared a video of Elizabeth- up on all fours and moved herself forward- not crawling yet but most certainly on all fours and forwards. And deliberate
> And Vick was stupid enough to hope that when they went to Sicily in July for a wedding Elizabeth might not be mobile?


Doesn't seem like she should be old enough to be mobile yet. 
Funny how we can't wait for them to walk & talk& once they get there we wish they would stay still & be quiet sometimes :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
> And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


 Great picture Margaret . Eliabeth is definitely going to be mobile sooner rather than later . 
Lovely knitting too . Did you just use eyelash yarn for the top of the booties or some type of fur yarn ?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just finished a cowl from some yarn I got in a grab bag at a YS in Edmonton ( that's why I left of the L of LYS) & it's kind of scratchy, I'm going. To try the hair conditioner on it.


Bonnie let it soak for at least 10 mins use plenty conditioner and rinse really well


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have some of those sharp square needles, I really like knitting with them. I thought one of the selling points is that they were easier on the hands for people with arthritis?
I also have a set of circulars that are square, they are just about all I use now. A few years ago I bought a sample pack with 3 different circulars as I hadn't had them before, the cubics were my favorite.

I'm glad you got the photo of your tour groupin a format you could open, sometimes computers are so frustrating.



Cashmeregma said:


> Off for my diet appointment today. I thought I'd gained all my weight back on my trip and truly felt like it, but I only gained about 10 lbs, so now to get back on the diet and see if I can lose a little more. Then off to the new chiropractor, that I love. She doesn't do the sharp twisting of the neck but she got all the knots gone and I've had hardly any migraines. Now if she can work a little more on the sciatica. DH and I will both sleep better as the pain wakes me up and I have to change position and sometimes have to move DH. Poor guy, but thankfully he sleeps like a rock and doesn't remember my asking him to move.
> 
> Someone sent me a wonderful photo of the whole tour group. We had such a lovely group of people. I was truly amazed. I wasn't able to open the photo and asked if he could send it in another format. He didn't know how, but took the time to find out how to do it and yesterday I got the group photos. We were so fortunate to have everyone be so nice. We sure did a lot of laughing and a lot of learning.
> 
> I've signed up for the Pfeilraupe Workshop. I had loved that when I saw it on KP and excited to have some help doing it. Just need to go through stash or get some yarn. Went to buy some yesterday and they are closed for renovations. Could buy it from them online still but it says it will take a week and they are just 6 min. From here. Stopped at JoAnne's and their selection of DK was not good at all. Lots of lovely yarn but not the right one. I'm working away on socks for DH. Using Kehinkle's method as the sock needles that are square and metal have such sharp points, yikes, theory truly are a weapon if needed, :XD: :XD: :XD: Now I'm doing it with 2 needles so I don't have the tightness of the sock stitches that weren't quite fitting around with this yarn. It doesn't seem to have the give that the yarn I used last time did. I really like using the small cord and knitting them in the round, but didn't work this time.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> This one has been there for over 30 years, I dig in & give away pieces every few years but it's stayed nice. It's on the south side of the house. Maybe you need to try a different spot Agnes or have you done that?


Bonnie it has been all over the garden, sunny shaded, partly shaded, in a large container you name it I have tried it, no front garden to speak, not a large back garden but it faces south, really must be the soil, though I have tried to improve it over the last 12 years


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cute! I've been looking at those booties thinking I should make a pair.

Yes, looks like you will need to baby proof things soon.



darowil said:


> Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
> And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I also don't like much of what passes for " art". If I can't recognize what it's supposed to be, I don't like it. Some of it looks like it was done by some child in kindergarden!


A lot of it look like they let worms loose in the paint and chucked them on to a canvas....I like things to look like what they are supposed to be


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> oh oh time to watch your head , Windows and flowers. I used to always say I will be the goalie a sure way of staying safe as ball never went the way they aimed :lol:


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely good news about your freezer and quick decision too. Lot quicker than how it works here although I won't complain about how slow things go here after the saga of Julie's water bill . Terrible that a company cannot sort a simple water bill out


Speaking of that, Julie did you ever get the bill? Or are they still mucking around.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I have some peonies, I love the look & smell of them but it seems they just get into bloom & along comes a big wind & they are flattened & gone. I was commenting just thst to my son a few years ago as we were looking at them & an hour later we had a terrible storm, I looked out & a tree limb had completely trashed them :shock:


I have one peony in garden with at least 10 buds, I grow it up through a 3 ring support,so that helps with all the wind and rain we get here, the one i have is Sarah Bernhardt, which is pretty common,although i have planted 3 others cant remember what they are called


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I can't get peonies or lily of the valley to grow tried a few times , lily of the valley is my favourite flower as it reminds me of our summer house back home in Sweden they are everywhere round it , like walking on a carpet of flowers and the smell is gorgeous


I don't have any lilyof the valley, I was going to get some years ago but someone told DH they were poisonous so he told me no. I don't think the kids were grazers so it would have been find. I do grow castor beans & datura which have poisonous seeds but both have spiky seed pods that no child would play with anyway & both are such lovely plants. The datura smell so wonderful, you can smell them all over the yard in the evening & the flowers are somewhat like big Easter lilies


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> just cant resits changing things eh?


Always, I think Sonja just has to have a challenge. :wink: Much braver than me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Bonnie let it soak for at least 10 mins use plenty conditioner and rinse really well


Thanks, I will do that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Bonnie it has been all over the garden, sunny shaded, partly shaded, in a large container you name it I have tried it, no front garden to speak, not a large back garden but it faces south, really must be the soil, though I have tried to improve it over the last 12 years


Isn't that disheartening! I've tried the same thing with clematis vines, I have an old prairie variety down by my garden thst grows but the flowers arent near as nice as the lovely purple ones. I've tried about 6 times & finally just given up. Same with lupins & hollyhocks, they will live a year or 2 & then are gone.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have one peony in garden with at least 10 buds, I grow it up through a 3 ring support,so that helps with all the wind and rain we get here, the one i have is Sarah Bernhardt, which is pretty common,although i have planted 3 others cant remember what they are called


I should try some better supports, I have some tomatoe cages around them but they aren't really big enough.

Is anyone a dahlia expert? Last year I planted them & they started dying from the bottom up, i was told perhaps a fungus. Yesterday when I was digging up my planter, I found some of the roots, completely eaten & full of ants , was planting new ones in that flower bed so have put ant killer in there, I hope I got the little buggers & thst will be the end of it. In my reading some said, yes the ants will do thst, others said no :shock: How do you know what's right. :shock:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, better get moving, I want to put out the cabbage, broccoli etc today.& should do it now while there is a breeze as the Mosquitos are terrible St times. Can't see how there can be so many of them when it's so dry but threes is a big slough close to the garden. Usually we have lots of dragon flies move in & eat them but haven't seen any yet this year.

I started some Romanesco cauliflower, have any of you tried it. My friend was raving how good it was so though I would try some, it's yellow & has little pointy bumps on the head. DH. Won't eat it but I like it both cooked & raw.

I was looking last night, I don't see much up in the garden yet but there were beans peaking though, I was surprised as they like warmer weather & it says on the seed packet cold may "shock them" & they will never grow, I guess that's not the case, the ground was warm when I planted but then was cold for a week after.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely good news about your freezer and quick decision too. Lot quicker than how it works here although I won't complain about how slow things go here after the saga of Julie's water bill . Terrible that a company cannot sort a simple water bill out


And still tries to tell me that I am connected to a meter, that I know for sure does not control my water!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't seem like she should be old enough to be mobile yet.
> Funny how we can't wait for them to walk & talk& once they get there we wish they would stay still & be quiet sometimes :lol:


My middle son was very quiet as a baby and a toddler his older brother did enough talking for both of them . The health visitor decided he needed speech therapy over the summer , he started talking and I don't think he has shut up since :roll:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Eldest grandson didnt talk much but it was mostly because his big sister did all his talking for him and would anticipate what he wanted before he could ask


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

these just poped up on facebook anyone fancy them?

http://theknittingspace.com/knit-crocodile-mocs/


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son was very quiet as a baby and a toddler his older brother did enough talking for both of them . The health visitor decided he needed speech therapy over the summer , he started talking and I don't think he has shut up since :roll:


When my little sister was young she was real chatterbox., mom told her to please shut up My step dads mom lived with us then & could no longer talk, she wrote a note mom "she sure wished she could talk". Mom felt terrible. They thought she had a grain tumor but now know it was a type of ALS. All her sons eventually got it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> these just poped up on facebook anyone fancy them?
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/knit-crocodile-mocs/


I think that's just the non felted slipper pattern( free on ravelry) with a different cuff, I've made several pair of the nonfelted slippers with regular cuff.
They fit nicely


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Eldest grandson didnt talk much but it was mostly because his big sister did all his talking for him and would anticipate what he wanted before he could ask


My mum always insisted that that was the way it was with me and my very slightly younger brother! He would make a sound, and I would immediately announce, "He wants..." - whatever it was. He certainly manages to speak up for himself these days, so it can't have done him any long term damage!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, better get moving, I want to put out the cabbage, broccoli etc today.& should do it now while there is a breeze as the Mosquitos are terrible St times. Can't see how there can be so many of them when it's so dry but threes is a big slough close to the garden. Usually we have lots of dragon flies move in & eat them but haven't seen any yet this year.
> 
> I started some Romanesco cauliflower, have any of you tried it. My friend was raving how good it was so though I would try some, it's yellow & has little pointy bumps on the head. DH. Won't eat it but I like it both cooked & raw.
> 
> I was looking last night, I don't see much up in the garden yet but there were beans peaking though, I was surprised as they like warmer weather & it says on the seed packet cold may "shock them" & they will never grow, I guess that's not the case, the ground was warm when I planted but then was cold for a week after.


The Romaneso I have bought (not grown) has been either green or purple. It does look quite spectacular, even though some of the colour seems to be lost in cooking.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think that's just the non felted slipper pattern( free on ravelry) with a different cuff, I've made several pair of the nonfelted slippers with regular cuff.
> They fit nicely


might try them will need to get some yarn first though


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I have one peony in garden with at least 10 buds, I grow it up through a 3 ring support,so that helps with all the wind and rain we get here, the one i have is Sarah Bernhardt, which is pretty common,although i have planted 3 others cant remember what they are called


I have a Sarah Bernhart peony too, which seems regularly to be ruined by wind and rain. In a good year, it is beautiful, but it is so sad when the flowers are all beaten down by a storm. It has loads of buds at the moment, but none open yet - the end of May is quite average for it to flower, but it can vary a great deal, depending upon how warm the spring may have been.

This picture was taken a few years ago, when it was holding up fairly well to the weather!


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

When my plant reaches about 6 inches I put these ring plant support over it, keeps the stems upright gives a great display....think they only cost a couple of pounds

still upright after 3 days of heavy rain and wind, out in the middle of garden no shelter from any direction


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> just cant resits changing things eh?


That made me laugh out loud Agnes as you misunderstood what I meant :lol: 
My first try wasn't very good so I've frogged it thinking I could do better .it will be a long time before I will be changing anything in crochet


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

As we say up here...........aye right lol


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

agnescr said:


> these just poped up on facebook anyone fancy them?
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/knit-crocodile-mocs/


really must stay of these sites.........one for sonja and darowil on the same site as the adults,just need to check list right side babies/children


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely work fan. --- sam

'


Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, that cat picture is one of my favourites too.
> Here is another cross stitch picture I did for a cousin who named his son
> for my father. This pattern is one I have done several times, for friends and family for their babies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are american - sorry --- sam



agnescr said:


> All these days for this that and another Sam, all Americain by the sounds of them....most I have never heard of


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> My mum always insisted that that was the way it was with me and my very slightly younger brother! He would make a sound, and I would immediately announce, "He wants..." - whatever it was. He certainly manages to speak up for himself these days, so it can't have done him any long term damage!


Im known as the quiet one out of my brothers and sisters . My husband burst out laughing when he heard a relative say this . But I was quiet preferring my own company and reading a lot. I became more chatty as I got older


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 19 May '16

Today is Notebook Day. Theres a holiday coming to town, and its one that will definitely be one to take note of, as it strives to fill the world with anecdotes and commentaries and memoirs. There likely isnt a one of us that hasnt tried journaling at some point in their lives, especially as teenagers. Remember all that cringe worthy poetry? Yep, probably still moldering away in a journal somewhere, just waiting to embarrass you with the soppy angst-ridden days of youth.

History of Notebook Day
2016 say the inauguration of Notebook day, and sought to speak to the world about the importance of journaling and what it can do to help us. As weve mentioned, we know all the things we journaled about before, most of us kept one as a kid, and all the poetry we read in English class often filled us with inspiration to write our own. As we encountered the challenges of youth, especially first love, the journal began being filled with angry thoughts, deep emotions, and the general process of trying to figure out who we were and what the world would make of us. Time has come to reveal that journaling is a vitally important process that can have profound psychological effects on the one keeping it.

The notebook and planner community is so vibrant and alive, said Mica May, CEO of custom notebook company May Designs. If anything, our customers have become even more dedicated to paper over the past few years. Theres this amazing connection between writing something down that you cant get typing it into your phone or laptop. The power of paper has yet to decline, and in certain circles is being raised in unexpected ways. CEOs in technology driven Silicon Valley are jumping on the cellulose bandwagon, choosing paper notes over digital apps. Theres just something that comes into perspective when you see it down on paper.

How to celebrate Notebook Day
Grab yourself a notebook and bust it open, start writing down all the thoughts and worries of your day and see them put into a form that makes them manageable. Got an idea forming? Jot it in the corners or write it out in complete detail so that you never miss a beat. Idle and bored? Let your hands do the walking and doodle on the page, psychologists reveal that a lot can be shown by what a person chooses to doodle. Whatever you do, Notebook Day is the best day to open up those old journals, read our old thoughts and see how we changed, and open up a new page in our lives by starting a new one!

Today is May Ray Day. Weather permitting, May Ray Day is an excuse to get outside and enjoy the sunshine. Find ways to soak up some rays (assuming that its not raining) by inviting friends for BBQs, having picnics in the park, or taking a trip to the sea-side!

And it is definitely 'May Ray Day' here in northwest ohio. --- sam

I had this done and all of a sudden - poof - it disappeared. i had already deleted the trivia and it doesn't allow you a second chance - so this will be all the trivia for today. sorry. --- sam

4 Trivia Questions About Marilyn Monroe's Rendition of Happy Birthday May 19, 2016

If you're like most people, "Happy Birthday" is a sweet and joyful song representing a time of childhood innocence. When all that mattered was presents, birthday cakes and your friends. But on May 19, 1962, the song became a little bit more than that. Marilyn Monroe - the alleged mistress of President John F. Kennedy - sang a breathy, sultry version of the song to him on national television that one writer described as "making love to the president in direct view of 40 million Americans." So you better bet we're going to ask some trivia questions about it.

According to Actress Joan Copeland, Why Was Marilyn Monroe So Breathy with Her Singing?

Personally, when we're exhausted, we are anything but sexy. Unfortunately for those of us who like the making-love-to-the-president-in-direct-view-of-40-million-Americans interpretation, there's another theory out there. Actress Joan Copeland (who was the younger sister of Arthur Miller who was, at one time, married to Marilyn Monroe who was, we assume, then in something with Kevin Bacon) reported seeing the actress running around backstage. Monroe was nervous, had missed her cue, and couldn't seem to find the door for her entrance. Copeland claims this is why Monroe's performance was so breathy that day, and that the final, sensual product was not Monroe's original intention.

What is the Most Expensive Marilyn Monroe Dress Ever Sold at Auction?

Model representation of someone who finally took off such a dress three years ago. The dress Marilyn Monroe wore that night was the stuff of legend. Covered in 2500 rhinestones, the dress was so tight that she had to be sewn into it naked. While the original dress cost around $12,000, it sold at auction in 1999 for $1,267,500 to the fantastically-named Manhattan collectible company Gotta Have It! At the time, that was good for the title of "Most expensive piece of clothing ever sold at auction."

Gotta Have It!'s President Robert Schargen said he would have paid twice as much if he had to. It's starting to look like he was right and that Marilyn Monroe dresses are a good investment. Because that's not even the most a Marilyn Monroe dress has ever sold for (yup, if you answered the 2500-rhinestone birthday dress for this trivia question, you were wrong). In 2011, the white dress Monroe wore during The Seven Year Itch went for 5.6 million. This is fitting since that title perfectly describes roughly how long we think we'd be itching afterwards if we had to be sewn into a 2500-rhinestone skintight dress.

When Was the Last Time Monroe and John F. Kennedy Saw Each Other?

After the song, John F. Kennedy said, "I can now retire from politics after having had 'Happy Birthday' sung to me in such a sweet, wholesome way." We feel confident that he was being sarcastic. This was a significant moment in the Monroe-Kennedy history for another reason too. It is believed to be the last time the two of them saw each other. Monroe died in August of that year and Kennedy was assassinated the year after. Of course, if you're a married man and your alleged mistress does that on national television, it's probably a good idea that that be the last time you see her.

How Did Monroe Compensate for a Stutter She Had as a Child?

We started this piece with one form of speculation about why Monroe's voice was so breathy that day, and we'll finish with another. Growing up, she had a stutter that would appear when she was especially nervous or excited. She worked with a speech therapist who helped her to overcome the stutter by using a breathier tone of voice. While that doesn't sound like the method most therapists today would prescribe, it seems to have worked out pretty well for Monroe. Her breathy voice became the stuff of legend.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> really must stay of these sites.........one for sonja and darowil on the same site as the adults,just need to check list right side babies/children


One of the first things I tried to knit when I was learning to knit


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will remember that tip. thanks agnes. --- sam




agnescr said:


> Sometimes a yarn you think will knit up really soft does not and something with a metallic thread does go figure,but I have discovered that cheep hair conditioner will often soften an item knitted with scratchy yarn,a lot better than fabric conditioner


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


That is such good news for both of you. Sounds ideal! Happy dance time?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> I knew there were some underground fires burning but not that there were that many and how long they had been burning,learn something new every day.
> 
> Talking about learning something new, I have just found out about the Brickford Stitch,that a poster had mentioned in the knitting section of KP, so I went for a nosey, I am so glad that I did, just finished a beanie to go with a baby top, but had not sewn it up, used this new method, to me anyway and I totally love it, almost vanishes and no ridge on inside of hat, not as good as it could be but will improve with practice .come on fess up did you all know about it and not tell us, no mention of it in any patterns I own or found on line,what else you hiding from me lol


Thanks so much for telling us about Brickford stitch. I will check it out as sounds very useful.....Good to have you back with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks so much for telling us about Brickford stitch. I will check it out as sounds very useful.....Good to have you back with us.


When you go looking for it Lin, it is Bickford!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I've just watched it, it was very interesting and Alderney looks like a lovely place. I saw houses which looked very like yours and managed to get a screenshot. Any of these yours?


Ours is another 2 houses off from the left edge! So not our house, but our row. All the ones on the right are part of a hotel, which is very nicely done up. It used to be rather a mess before the new owners totally renovated it all.
I'm off to Alderney from Guernsey tomorrow afternoon on the Bumblebee which is a small bright yellow passenger boat, takes up to 12 and is really fun if the sea is not too rough. It's based on catamaran design and can travel quite fast, takes 1:20 for the trip. For me it's practically door to door as I'm near the harbour in both Guernsey and Alderney.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

20 of the cutest baby cardigans. --- sam

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Sweater/super-cute-knit-baby-sweater-patterns


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got impatient waiting for Shirley's Workshop with Jackie- I am having a rest from gloves and Guernseys.
> The Pfeilraupe scarf just the beginning!


Ooh this looks exciting, Julie! I can't wait to see what it's going to look like. It's such an interesting pattern, reminds me a bit of the earlier workshop on the scarf which was 'woven' at the neck (can't for the life of me remember the name tho' I've made it 4 times - CRAFT strikes again)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have appointment with eye surgeon today for check up. Glad since eyes very sensitive again today. TTYL


Hope you get something to relieve the sensitivity. Fingers crossed! (But not eyes).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

For sure!


Cashmeregma said:


> He has won the heart of all of us and to us he is already a winner!!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sweet!


Fan said:


> Thank you Sam, that cat picture is one of my favourites too.
> Here is another cross stitch picture I did for a cousin who named his son
> for my father. This pattern is one I have done several times, for friends and family for their babies.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr wrote:
so do I Rookie but specially knitted the beanie flat so that I could try it,learning new things keep my mind from wandering away and getting lost lol


Swedenme said:


> Now you give that advice out when it's to late , think mine went walkabout a while ago :lol:


Maybe it will meet mine which is also AWOL tonight! CRAFT has struck again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Little buddies! So dear!


KateB said:


> Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


Such pretty work, Agnes. How strange that you ran out of wool this time


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Dear little one will be mobile before you know it! The furry boots are adorable!


darowil said:


> Just looked at it on the bigger screen- she got right up on her legs and used her arms to pull forward. She will indeed be very mobile by August- baby proofing their place is not far away. She had her hands up on something yesterday in such a way that she looked like she might try to pull herself up. She didn't try but that may not be far away either. Actually a photo I took of her will be fine to post looking at it- she did have her hands better placed for standing before and after the photo. So I guess I can't go and leave her sitting in front of it now as it will fall over if tries to pull herself up on it.
> And now for the sewing up from tonight (not the Bickford seam, the light is not good enough to try something new by). And Sam one of just the booties as you posted the pattern today (and no I was not that quick, came across the pattern a week or so ago). No small enough needle so couldn't sew the buttons on.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Ooh this looks exciting, Julie! I can't wait to see what it's going to look like. It's such an interesting pattern, reminds me a bit of the earlier workshop on the scarf which was 'woven' at the neck (can't for the life of me remember the name tho' I've made it 4 times - CRAFT strikes again)


Was it the one I mentioned yesterday, the Criss-Cross scarf that was taught by Saroj? I have made 3 or 4 versions myself, and introduced a friend to the workshop - she has made far more, raising money for the Samaritans in the process.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Quinn sitting quietly....not something he usually does


What a cute slightly cheeky grin!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

In areas with cold winters, dahlia tubers should be taken out of the ground during winter and stored where they won't freeze. I put mine in dry peat moss and store them in a cold corner of of my garage.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I should try some better supports, I have some tomatoe cages around them but they aren't really big enough.
> 
> Is anyone a dahlia expert? Last year I planted them & they started dying from the bottom up, i was told perhaps a fungus. Yesterday when I was digging up my planter, I found some of the roots, completely eaten & full of ants , was planting new ones in that flower bed so have put ant killer in there, I hope I got the little buggers & thst will be the end of it. In my reading some said, yes the ants will do thst, others said no :shock: How do you know what's right. :shock:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how often do you Australians use the word 'furphy? --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

furphy 

\FUR-fee\ 
noun
1. Australian. a false report; rumor.

Quotes
The furphy is we're heading to Siam, but if you believed every bloody furphy we've been told, we'd've been home a dozen times by now.
-- Mark Dapin, Spirit House, 2011 

Origin of furphy
Furphy comes from the name of a brand of carts manufactured by the Furphy family of Shepparton, Victoria (Australia), and used during World War I.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a 22 day vegan meal plan.

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes_menus/menus_meal_plans/22_day_vegan_meal_plan?sssdmh=dm17.914447&utm_source=EWHNL&esrc=nwewh051916


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Having a wonderful time. Bought yarn for a cowl at Yarns On First. Off to the gym with my daughter. Fun!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have a Sarah Bernhart peony too, which seems regularly to be ruined by wind and rain. In a good year, it is beautiful, but it is so sad when the flowers are all beaten down by a storm. It has loads of buds at the moment, but none open yet - the end of May is quite average for it to flower, but it can vary a great deal, depending upon how warm the spring may have been.
> 
> This picture was taken a few years ago, when it was holding up fairly well to the weather!


Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ooh this looks exciting, Julie! I can't wait to see what it's going to look like. It's such an interesting pattern, reminds me a bit of the earlier workshop on the scarf which was 'woven' at the neck (can't for the life of me remember the name tho' I've made it 4 times - CRAFT strikes again)


 :thumbup: Thanks! I would not know the name of the woven scarf!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> In areas with cold winters, dahlia tubers should be taken out of the ground during winter and stored where they won't freeze. I put mine in dry peat moss and store them in a cold corner of of my garage.


Oh, I know that but since last years were diseased I didn't dig them


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, Bonnie, I thought you meant they were diseased after the winter. I have left them in over winter and they do rot. I don't know what would cause them to rot during the summer. That is a puzzle??


Bonnie7591 said:


> Oh, I know that but since last years were diseased I didn't dig them


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Was it the one I mentioned yesterday, the Criss-Cross scarf that was taught by Saroj? I have made 3 or 4 versions myself, and introduced a friend to the workshop - she has made far more, raising money for the Samaritans in the process.


that was a beautiful scarf. She is very talented. She is teachng a class as we speak. First kntting machine class on the workshop section and it is hand knitted as well. Beautiful afghan.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

moccasin style booties.

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Moccasin-Style-Baby-Booties/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160519

25 adorable baby bootie patterns

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/How-to-Knit-Baby-Booties-9-Adorable-Patterns


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Doesn't seem like she should be old enough to be mobile yet.
> Funny how we can't wait for them to walk & talk& once they get there we wish they would stay still & be quiet sometimes :lol:


I'm sure that I shared with most of you that Tim was totally non-verbal until he was nearly 2 years old. Once he began to speak, he's never shut up unless he's sound asleep. I should have known to be very careful what I prayed for--from past experience with Paula and Susan. I made the mistake of asking for patience, in spite of knowing the Scripture passage about testing working to bring about patience. I really should have known that prayer would be a real trial to me by the time Susan was born.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I just got an update from Bella's mom, Kristin. The family is dealing with the grieving process of their beloved dog, Ranger. Ranger has been sickly with tumors throughout the body. Today Ranger passed away at home leaving children with hurting hearts so Scott, dad, drove home to deal with the sad hearts of his children. Kristin remains with Bella as she still has many obstacles to overcome in order to come home. I have not had a chance to read today so I haven't commented on anything. I did read a few loving and caring responses to Matthew not winning the art competition this year. We so greatly appreciate the love and support that the tea party offers to each of us and our families. It is a warm day here finally. I hope Sam has enjoyed some warm sunshine today.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here is an interesting article about the Fort Mac fire, it's now into Saskatchewan.

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/watch-the-fort-mcmurray-fire-spread-over-18-days-in-may-beastly-blaze-just-wont-die-growing-to-423000-hectares


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got an update from Bella's mom, Kristin. The family is dealing with the grieving process of their beloved dog, Ranger. Ranger has been sickly with tumors throughout the body. Today Ranger passed away at home leaving children with hurting hearts so Scott, dad, drove home to deal with the sad hearts of his children. Kristin remains with Bella as she still has many obstacles to overcome in order to come home. I have not had a chance to read today so I haven't commented on anything. I did read a few loving and caring responses to Matthew not winning the art competition this year. We so greatly appreciate the love and support that the tea party offers to each of us and our families. It is a warm day here finally. I hope Sam has enjoyed some warm sunshine today.


As if those poor folks don't have enough troubles. So sad for the kids.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I spent most of today setting out plants, now only 1 big lower bed left to do, 3 done. I put all the cabbage, broccoli,& cauliflower in their little tent with some wonderful&#128561; "Help" from Kimber, she's really going to push me over
the edge! DH strung the electric fence around the flower beds by the house, since supper she was outside & there was a terrible Yelp so I'm thinking it can soon be shut off & the tape just left in place. That what we did with the old dog, just strung it up for looks most of th time, sounds mean but very effective. I'm not sure why she's here today or where Neil went but oh, well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> moccasin style booties.
> 
> http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Baby-Booties/Moccasin-Style-Baby-Booties/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20160519
> 
> ...


Some really cute patterns, thanks, Sam


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I wanted to share with you all some extraordinary news.

We attended the awards event at Tim's high school tonight. Along with the several awards he received for academic achievement, Tim was recognized for his courage by the Ohio High School Athletic Association (and he will never be an athlete).The upperclass student athletics director honored him with the Courageous Student Award for demonstrating extraordinary courage just by being himself. 

We knew that he'd made a great impact on his fellow students when they honored him by choosing him to be the King of the Junior Prom. He has 3 more days of class and he will become what is known around here as a 'rising senior'--meaning that next school term will begin his last year of school before graduating, having finished his secondary education. 

The voting was a popularity contest, I know, but the really ''cool'' kids voted for the geeky kid with the visible limitations and the strange pieces of equipment that everyone can see. (Little do they know about the unexpected pieces they can't see.)

There was a good deal of clapping and cheering as the award was announced. Susan and I wept. Tim accepted and was gracious but has little appreciation of the tremendous respect and affection the administration, faculty, staff, and student body have for him as a human being who is bright, witty, polite, and fun to be around. The autism keeps him from such awareness but the world is much better palace for his being in it.

I thought you all might like to know.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I wanted to share with you all some extraordinary news.
> 
> We attended the awards event at Tim's high school tonight. Along with the several awards he received for academic achievement, Tim was recognized for his courage by the Ohio High School Athletic Association (and he will never be an athlete).The upperclass student athletics director honored him with the Courageous Student Award for demonstrating extraordinary courage just by being himself.
> 
> ...


awesome and well-deserved!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> awesome and well-deserved!


I agree.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tim, congratulations!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Was it the one I mentioned yesterday, the Criss-Cross scarf that was taught by Saroj? I have made 3 or 4 versions myself, and introduced a friend to the workshop - she has made far more, raising money for the Samaritans in the process.


Yes, that's it! Lovely pattern to knit in various yarns and colours. My nicest one was made from Sirdar Crofter which has lovely colour changes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's wonderful, Joy.
Congratulation, Tim.



jheiens said:


> I wanted to share with you all some extraordinary news.
> 
> We attended the awards event at Tim's high school tonight. Along with the several awards he received for academic achievement, Tim was recognized for his courage by the Ohio High School Athletic Association (and he will never be an athlete).The upperclass student athletics director honored him with the Courageous Student Award for demonstrating extraordinary courage just by being himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


DHB? Who are they to override the doctor?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> DHB? Who are they to override the doctor?


District Health Board, unfortunately they hold the purse strings.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I can't get peonies or lily of the valley to grow tried a few times , lily of the valley is my favourite flower as it reminds me of our summer house back home in Sweden they are everywhere round it , like walking on a carpet of flowers and the smell is gorgeous


What a coincidence! That's two things I have never succeeded with, and I too love the scent of Lilly of the valley. I've bought many pots of them over the years, planted in gardens everywhere I have lived but they always vanished after a year or two, never thrived :-(


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Another beautiful morning here today Been out for a long walk with mishka we have come to an understanding about walking now ( well till she decides to get all stubborn with me again ) I say walk in a sergeant major voice and she walks or rightly said she marches along and I hurry my legs to keep up at least we both get exercise . 
Had really nice weather here so I have finally got my empty flower beds all dug over and weed free ( for now) they are drying out nicely but my back and legs are not happy with me and my hands and arms look like they have been in a fight with a wild cat but at least the back garden looks tidy 
I won't look at the front gardens just yet


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When you go looking for it Lin, it is Bickford!


Thanks, Julie. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> What a coincidence! That's two things I have never succeeded with, and I too love the scent of Lilly of the valley. I've bought many pots of them over the years, planted in gardens everywhere I have lived but they always vanished after a year or two, never thrived :-(


Wonder what we are doing wrong . I know that peonies can be grown here as I listen to Titchmarsh ( well known gardener ) and look in my neighbours gardens there are some beautiful ones growing . I do know that you have to plant them so the top of the root base is showing but all that got me was a few stalks no flowers as for lily of the valley like yours it just never came back


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Having a wonderful time. Bought yarn for a cowl at Yarns On First. Off to the gym with my daughter. Fun!


Glad you are having a wonderful time Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> awesome and well-deserved!


That's wonderful Joy , made my eyes all teary too . 
Well done to Tim and everyone else . Sounds like a really good school


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

R


Bonnie7591 said:


> I spent most of today setting out plants, now only 1 big lower bed left to do, 3 done. I put all the cabbage, broccoli,& cauliflower in their little tent with some wonderful😱 "Help" from Kimber, she's really going to push me over
> the edge! DH strung the electric fence around the flower beds by the house, since supper she was outside & there was a terrible Yelp so I'm thinking it can soon be shut off & the tape just left in place. That what we did with the old dog, just strung it up for looks most of th time, sounds mean but very effective. I'm not sure why she's here today or where Neil went but oh, well.


Kimber makes me laugh . I wonder if she is related to mishka :lol:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


That's a sad response from them....they should be admonished for getting your hopes up. I hope at least that they have a tolerable pain management/avoidance of future damage treatment plan for you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's a sad response from them....they should be admonished for getting your hopes up. I hope at least that they have a tolerable pain management/avoidance of future damage treatment plan for you.


No, that is not their concern, they just said go back to your GP.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I wanted to share with you all some extraordinary news.
> 
> We attended the awards event at Tim's high school tonight. Along with the several awards he received for academic achievement, Tim was recognized for his courage by the Ohio High School Athletic Association (and he will never be an athlete).The upperclass student athletics director honored him with the Courageous Student Award for demonstrating extraordinary courage just by being himself.
> 
> ...


A great night for Tim ,well done


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I wanted to share with you all some extraordinary news.
> 
> We attended the awards event at Tim's high school tonight. Along with the several awards he received for academic achievement, Tim was recognized for his courage by the Ohio High School Athletic Association (and he will never be an athlete).The upperclass student athletics director honored him with the Courageous Student Award for demonstrating extraordinary courage just by being himself.
> 
> ...


Oh Joy, no wonder you and Susan wept, I'm joining in just reading about Tim's night! Big congratulations to him, even if he doesn't realise the significance of what he is teaching these other kids just by being himself, and kudos to you and your family too for raising him so well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


That's a shame Julie since it would make a difference to your life


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


I'm so sorry to hear this Julie, you must be so disappointed. Is there any way to appeal the decision?


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder what we are doing wrong . I know that peonies can be grown here as I listen to Titchmarsh ( well known gardener ) and look in my neighbours gardens there are some beautiful ones growing . I do know that you have to plant them so the top of the root base is showing but all that got me was a few stalks no flowers as for lily of the valley like yours it just never came back


I have to admit that I "stole"  the root for mine from elsewhere,and in the 1st year only got a couple of stems,second year the same with 1 flower but each tear it has bloomed beautifully,I know they dont like having roots disturbed


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, that is not their concern, they just said go back to your GP.


Bet that would never happen to them and theirs


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

All that can be said for today so far is.....it's not raining yet,and folk wonder why Scotland is so green


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Joy, no wonder you and Susan wept, I'm joining in just reading about Tim's night! Big congratulations to him, even if he doesn't realise the significance of what he is teaching these other kids just by being himself, and kudos to you and your family too for raising him so well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


You have summed this up for me, Kate. Joy, that is such encouraging news. It is wonderful to know just what Tim can achieve. I know you have concerns about his future once he graduates, but this does give hope that he may find his place in the bigger world.

Congratulations to all of you.

Chris


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


That must be a terrible blow, Julie. I am so sorry to hear that. Is there any way you can appeal? If you could be more mobile and independent, surely there would be savings elsewhere in the system?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder what we are doing wrong . I know that peonies can be grown here as I listen to Titchmarsh ( well known gardener ) and look in my neighbours gardens there are some beautiful ones growing . I do know that you have to plant them so the top of the root base is showing but all that got me was a few stalks no flowers as for lily of the valley like yours it just never came back


My peony is the only one I have ever succeeded with, and I have had it for at least 12 years now. Lily of the Valley has never grown for me either. I plant the bulbs, and that is the last I see of them! :thumbdown:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

agnescr said:


> All that can be said for today so far is.....it's not raining yet,and folk wonder why Scotland is so green


Much the same here, Agnes. Overcast, cool breeze, but not raining. I really am beginning to feel the need of some warmer weather.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Much the same here, Agnes. Overcast, cool breeze, but not raining. I really am beginning to feel the need of some warmer weather.


I think we might have had our summer here already as we had 4 nice days last week


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> The Orkney Islands. St Magnus Cathedral is the first venue in Scotland to host Poppies: Weeping Window which is presented in Orkney to mark the centenary of the Battle of Jutland.
> 
> Weeping Window is a cascade comprising several thousand handmade ceramic poppies seen pouring from a high window to the ground below. The sculpture, by artist Paul Cummins and designer Tom Piper, is part of 14-18 NOW, the UKs arts programme for the First World War Centenary.
> 
> ...


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I agree - at that age, children seem perfectly capable of absorbing more than one language. My brother and his wife moved to Austria when my nephew was only a few months old and he learned to speak both English and German. He lost the latter when they moved back to the UK, but retained the ability to learn languages. He did very well in German and French at school, did a degree in Arabic, then worked for several years in Egypt. We live not far from Peterborough, which has a significant South Asian population. It is quite usual to come across very small children who swap effortlessly from English to Urdu, Hindi, Gujerati or Bengali (often more than one of those).


I knew a family with a four year old son, Mother was Russian, Father Italian and they were living in England. They said they worried at first because the boy seemed to be slow starting to speak, but then all of a sudden he started speaking all three languages and at four was fluent in all three.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't think that will happen. She is quite smitten with ther boyfriend of almost 3 years. I imagine there will be quite a bit of skyping between the two of them while she is gone. HIs mom has helped Hannah with getting her arrangements for this adventure. She already introduces her to family as his fiance. LOL. Here is a picture of them from about a year ago. (can't find a newer one) His hair is much shorter now.


Gwen, lovely picture of Hannah and BF. I bet he'll miss her a lot while she's away.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

TNS said:


> Did anyone in UK see countrywatch this Sunday? First few minutes was on Alderney with our volunteer bird ringer, and gave some good views of parts of the island. I watched on BBC iplayer as I missed the broadcast.


I saw Countrywatch on Sunday Lin and immediately thought of you! Lovely views of AIderney and a very interesting feature on the bird ringers. A trip to the CIs is definitely on my bucket list. I have only ever been to Jersey and that was many years ago.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Still behind a bit on here but wanted to share some news... good news for a change..... DD was approved for a unit today!! YAY. In fact she was approved for two! :shock: The one she has accepted is very nice and even has roller shutters on all the windows.... also lovely new kitchen and bathroom and a nice private courtyard out the back. Very nice.
> It is avaliable in the middle of June... so about 3 and a half weeks to go. I am very excited for her.


Yippee!! That is good news, for your DD and for you. I bet you'll be counting the days!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Sitting finishing some bits and pieces of.
> 
> version 2 of summer leaves cardi and slippers in pail lilac
> 
> still have the hat to do as I have ran out of yarn, pink set I got cardi slippers and hat out of one ball, but only cardi and slippers out of one ball,same size cardi and needles....strange


That is just beautiful Agnes. I'm always amazed at the gorgeous baby designs that you and Sonja keep on producing. I don't think I have the patience to do things like that. I just keep doing boring, straightforward stuff that I can do while watching TV.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

agnescr said:


> Quinn sitting quietly....not something he usually does


Love the pictures of Quinn, Agnes. He's such a handsome boy now, no longer a baby. Bet he keeps you on your toes!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> I love the pictures of the knitting. Glad that things are going well for nittergma even though she has a cold.
> Good news..got a call from Sears today, they will replace my freezer for $600 which, considering that the old one was 40 years old, is great. Stopped and checked out the freezer at Sears that will meet my needs, saw one that would work, another they can get in (a Whirlpool which is what my old one was). They didn't have that in stock, but I shall check it out at another store and then decide which is the better suited for my needs. This will let me get a new freezer, energy efficient for $200 out of pocket expenses. Also delivery and hauling away the new one is free. I am absolutely amazed at the speed of this service. Thanks for your prayers in my behalf.


I have been following the saga of your freezer Flyty1n. Sounds like you have a very good deal there. Even just hauling away the old one for free is worth a lot.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I don't have time to catch up tonight, but I do want to share the results of the art contest that Matthew participated in. He was not a winner this year, but I know his drawing was well received. I didn't vote for any of this year's winning pieces. The art work that we enjoyed were not winners at all. There was one piece that I did find appealing that did win the judges choice so that was neat. The winners deserve the praise they are getting and the non-winners equally deserve to be praised as their work was wonderful as well. I don't feel that there were any losers in this event.


You're right Mary, no losers here. I didn't see any of the others but if they're half as good as Matthews, they're all winners. Well done Matthew.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Marikayknits said:


> Hi all my friends at KTP! I was surprised to get the call that my cardioversion is going to be done this Friday, May 20. However I will be glad to get it done and get my life back to normal. I will go in the hospital as an outpatient at 7AM and the procedure is scheduled for 8 o'clock. I will come home the same day as long as all goes well. I ask for your prayers for a successful procedure.


Friday here now. I hope all goes well with your procedure and you are back to normal in no time.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Mayhem! Luke has been having 'Mini-kickers' sessions at his nursery (football/soccer skills) and yesterday Grandpa went in to participate in the final session and took this picture of Luke and his best pal Arran with their certificates.


Great picture of Luke. I'm sure he and Grandpa will be having some sessions in your back garden - watch out for your windows!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I can't get peonies or lily of the valley to grow tried a few times , lily of the valley is my favourite flower as it reminds me of our summer house back home in Sweden they are everywhere round it , like walking on a carpet of flowers and the smell is gorgeous


Lily of the Valley is my favourite too. Four or five years ago an old friend of mine gave me several clumps that she had dug out of her garden. I have really nurtured them and watched them and this is the first year that they have really flowered much. Sadly she passed away last year so these are a beautiful reminder of her.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> My middle son was very quiet as a baby and a toddler his older brother did enough talking for both of them . The health visitor decided he needed speech therapy over the summer , he started talking and I don't think he has shut up since :roll:


When my eldest son was about two and a half I was quite worried as he was hardly speaking at all and I was worried about his hearing. The doctor said why should he bother to talk when he has an older sister who does it all for him. They're both in their 50s now and she's still bossy and he's still lazy!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I wanted to share with you all some extraordinary news.
> 
> We attended the awards event at Tim's high school tonight. Along with the several awards he received for academic achievement, Tim was recognized for his courage by the Ohio High School Athletic Association (and he will never be an athlete).The upperclass student athletics director honored him with the Courageous Student Award for demonstrating extraordinary courage just by being himself.
> 
> ...


What an honour for Tim. Congratulations! No wonder you and Susan wept, he has achieved such a lot with all your support.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


Oh no!! So how long does that mean you will have to wait?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Phew! Caught up over more than 30 pages. I seem to have been on here all morning and taken up a whole page so I better get moving and get some work done around here. Have a whole day at home today so I better make it pay! TTYL.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


This makes me very sad. I don't understand the DHB thinking, as your doctor thought it was high priority. How can they go against what the doctor thinks, is my question. Can you appeal?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> That's a shame Julie since it would make a difference to your life


A very big difference, to be able to walk again without the sticks, and without the constant tiredness.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Julie, you must be so disappointed. Is there any way to appeal the decision?


Apparently there has to be further significant deterioration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> Bet that would never happen to them and theirs


But then they would be wealthy enough to have Insurance and go Private. They are pushing this on the tellie.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute Darowil, but yes, child proofing is definitely in the works. Sounds like she is ahead in everything. Won't be long now.
> 
> Lovely little sweater and booties. Like your choice of yarns!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> That must be a terrible blow, Julie. I am so sorry to hear that. Is there any way you can appeal? If you could be more mobile and independent, surely there would be savings elsewhere in the system?


I think I have to wait until I just can't bear the pain any more. Surely they would see that it is better that I don't need all the support that I qualify for at present?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It can cause dry eye which I have and affects inflamation. I already have been using restasis for a year to help me create more tears. RA can affect many organs of the body not just your joints.


Well I have learnt something new. I didnt realise that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Oh no!! So how long does that mean you will have to wait?


They don't give an end date- just say go back to your GP. Until I am in agony all day and night?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This makes me very sad. I don't understand the DHB thinking, as your doctor thought it was high priority. How can they go against what the doctor thinks, is my question. Can you appeal?


I am not sure where I stand- it is a problem of having a right wing government- they are busy making everything 'user pays'- and worse they have a huge housing crisis, and it's like Nero and his fiddle, while Rome burns.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Isn't that the truth! They say we are to reduce, reuse, recycle but the new appliances are off to the dump in no time. Last summer my 8 yr old washer went on the fritz, I called a repair man & he told me go buy a new one. The previous had lasted ,25 yrs so I asked what to buy that would last that long. He told me to go buy a wash board :shock: :shock:


Very true!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404416-1.html

You may want to read this. I really like that I will now send attachments to PM's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404416-1.html
> 
> You may want to read this. I really like that I will now send attachments to PM's.


Of what I read that seems the nicest feature.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

think as with everything Julie we will just have to get used to the new format, progress everywhere they tell us


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great picture Margaret . Eliabeth is definitely going to be mobile sooner rather than later .
> Lovely knitting too . Did you just use eyelash yarn for the top of the booties or some type of fur yarn ?


Eyelash but it is a bit bigger than the other and doesn't stay on her foot. Think over socks it will work so can be worn outdoors or on cold days. She loves them- they are very chewable and come off her feet easily! Working on the second of a grey pair to see if it stays on better as simply doing the rib top with no change of yarn. And see if it fits- if not plenty of sizes. And if I finish it tonight and it doesn't fit the Handknitters Guild have an Open Day tomorrow so I might be able to sell them.
Needed to get out of the place we were in as they had some paying customers. So at Vicky and Bretts again- until Wednesday most likely. David will be away for a few days so I was going to back then- but yesterday were told I needed to be away Tuesday as the main room I use is having anew ceiling put in so as I babysit Elizabeth Wednesday I will head back after that.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

agnescr said:


> really must stay of these sites.........one for sonja and darowil on the same site as the adults,just need to check list right side babies/children


Yes you really must    . 
They look wonderful- Elizabeth needs some warm socks etc. The ones in the shops are not thick enough so yet another pair to do. At least they are quick.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> how often do you Australians use the word 'furphy? --- sam


Me? never. Not heard it as far as I am aware


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm sure that I shared with most of you that Tim was totally non-verbal until he was nearly 2 years old. Once he began to speak, he's never shut up unless he's sound asleep. I should have known to be very careful what I prayed for--from past experience with Paula and Susan. I made the mistake of asking for patience, in spite of knowing the Scripture passage about testing working to bring about patience. I really should have known that prayer would be a real trial to me by the time Susan was born.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Maryanne was also late- but not this late.And now can be hard to shut up often as well.
She put her first 2 words together 1 week before her little sister. Maryanne was 2 1/2 Vicky 11 months (not really surprising that Elizabeth is quick as her mother was. Funnily enough the thing Elizabeth is slowest on is rolling- she can roll but rarely does. Her mother was crawling, pulling herself up on things and speaking before she decided at 9 months of age that she would roll over!)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> furphy
> 
> \FUR-fee\
> noun
> ...


Never heard the word before! :shock: lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I just got an update from Bella's mom, Kristin. The family is dealing with the grieving process of their beloved dog, Ranger. Ranger has been sickly with tumors throughout the body. Today Ranger passed away at home leaving children with hurting hearts so Scott, dad, drove home to deal with the sad hearts of his children. Kristin remains with Bella as she still has many obstacles to overcome in order to come home. I have not had a chance to read today so I haven't commented on anything. I did read a few loving and caring responses to Matthew not winning the art competition this year. We so greatly appreciate the love and support that the tea party offers to each of us and our families. It is a warm day here finally. I hope Sam has enjoyed some warm sunshine today.


It's great how they manage to balance the needs of the other children round Bella- always very hard to do with one so sick (let alone more than one). Hard for the children to deal with the lose of the Ranger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here is an interesting article about the Fort Mac fire, it's now into Saskatchewan.
> 
> http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/watch-the-fort-mcmurray-fire-spread-over-18-days-in-may-beastly-blaze-just-wont-die-growing-to-423000-hectares


Terrible. Amazing how they just seem to get a life of their own once they get going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I wanted to share with you all some extraordinary news.
> 
> We attended the awards event at Tim's high school tonight. Along with the several awards he received for academic achievement, Tim was recognized for his courage by the Ohio High School Athletic Association (and he will never be an athlete).The upperclass student athletics director honored him with the Courageous Student Award for demonstrating extraordinary courage just by being himself.
> 
> ...


How wonderful for you and Susan to know how appreciated he is by the school including the students even if Tim doesn't really understand it. As I said before it says a lot about Tim but also about a school that enables the students to see beyond appearances into what a person is really like.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


Does this meant you can't get it done or that you move further down the list and need to wait longer?
Here who goes on the list is a medical decision- the doctors decide who needs the surgery and then they are put on a list. People can be moved up the list if urgent but doctors reluctant to do so as it means someone else needs to wait longer. And hip replacements are a long wait. 
Can you appeal the decision? You seem to spend all you time appealing decisions.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404416-1.html
> 
> You may want to read this. I really like that I will now send attachments to PM's.


Some real improvements I think. This is a good one as is the attachments in PMs Julie mentioned but being to edit PMs will be good too. All of them I think will be good- some I won't use but I can see a reason for them for others.
Might take some getting used to it though after so many years as it is now!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, I am so sorry, Julie. Low priority for them, but not for you!

Congrats to Tim and to Mom and family.

I love Lily of the Valley too. My mom used to wear the perfume, Muguet de Bois. I had it in my wedding bouquet with white roses, and my Mom made my headpiece using them and white roses. Many memories.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, so sorry you are off the list. Do hope you can appeal decision.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Drat. Missed great shot of balloons rising over Napa valley this morning. Didn't bring camera and phone not able to do zoom. May look into buying these little lenses you get for your phone which could take that shot. One of the great joys of Napa is watching the balloons.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi all, I'm so far behind now, so reading and not commenting much in my limited time trying to catch up. Nothing much going on, I finished the first slipper, but now I need to find another 2 skeins of the yarn, the pattern was not accurate in the amount of yarn needed, oh well, it's discontinued but I can get it off of ravelry, a couple people have it stashed that are willing to sell it. 
I have started a baby bib, if I don't get the baby stuff I want to do started the girl will have had her baby and I'll be saying that I really should have made her somethings. lol She's 6 months along, sweet lady, she owns the coffee shop we love in Scottsbluff. 
And I started reading, that was a mistake, night before last I didn't want to put the book down to go to bed, so last night I limited myself to an hour, I'll finish it this evening. I'ts I left my haunt in San Francisco by Mark Everett Stone, good read. 
Okay, I need to get back to reading before Marla decides it's time to hit the gym, we've been doing the spinning, with the landscape type video that tells you to stand and run or relaxed position or whatever, Marla is doing pretty good, she can get through about 20min then she can take breaks and get back on a bit, I manage he whole 52 minutes, but it ain't easy. lol Nice thing is, I can loosen or tighten my resistance to what I need if I need to, we were in South Africa yesterday, maybe we'll go to the French Caribbean today. 
Okay, have a great day y'all, hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wonder what we are doing wrong . I know that peonies can be grown here as I listen to Titchmarsh ( well known gardener ) and look in my neighbours gardens there are some beautiful ones growing . I do know that you have to plant them so the top of the root base is showing but all that got me was a few stalks no flowers as for lily of the valley like yours it just never came back


I used to have a neighbor who had a small greenhouse & sold a few plants. She once told me sometimes your soil is just lacking or has something certain plants won't tolerate. Many people around here rave about beefsteak tomatoes, if I plant them, I get a plant 6 ft tall with no tomoatoes😳 Yet almost any other breed wil produce tons of tomoatoes.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have to admit that I "stole"  the root for mine from elsewhere,and in the 1st year only got a couple of stems,second year the same with 1 flower but each tear it has bloomed beautifully,I know they dont like having roots disturbed


Sometimes "stolen" plants are the toughest :lol: when we moved here, I stole a piece of a rose bush from our rental house, the only place around the yard with enough soil was right in front of the water tap. I have been trying to get rid of it there for 30 years as t has 1/2 inch thorns & it just comes back with a vengeance!

A friend told me peonies can take several years to establish & have having roots disturbed.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

agnescr said:


> All that can be said for today so far is.....it's not raining yet,and folk wonder why Scotland is so green


DS was just showing me his photos from his trip to Scotland at New Years & commented he expected it to be me more green & if I gett get there to be sure it's in summer.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I remember you posting those photos, it was quite spectacular.
& a wonderful charity for it to support.



angelam said:


> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> > The Orkney Islands. St Magnus Cathedral is the first venue in Scotland to host Poppies: Weeping Window which is presented in Orkney to mark the centenary of the Battle of Jutland.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They don't give an end date- just say go back to your GP. Until I am in agony all day and night?


That s ridiculous! Makes no sense as more $$ will be spent providing more doctor visits & home care & in the end you will need a new hip. Can you phone your local MP & complain? I know someone whose son needed a new hip when only about 30- hip destroyed as a complication of chemo for lymphoma-& he was told he was much to young to get it. His dad called the MP & explained he couldn't work without it & how insane this was. He was put back on the list & had a new hip within months. Maybe it would be worth a try.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Drat. Missed great shot of balloons rising over Napa valley this morning. Didn't bring camera and phone not able to do zoom. May look into buying these little lenses you get for your phone which could take that shot. One of the great joys of Napa is watching the balloons.


I'm glad you are having a great visit.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, looks like I'm the only one here & I'm finally caught up.
I forgot t tell you, yesterday while having breakfast something came on the radio to phone in & win, I won tickets to see John McDermott n Lloyd on Thursday night, DH cousin will go with me as he's not interested. He's quite famous for his Scots/Irish music.

I found the photos of my Scots Heritage


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute; have bookmarked it. Thanks!


agnescr said:


> these just poped up on facebook anyone fancy them?
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/knit-crocodile-mocs/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a wonderful award for Tim. His school must have some extraordinay young people to have recognized Tim's courage. Please give my congratulations to Tim.


jheiens said:


> I wanted to share with you all some extraordinary news.
> 
> We attended the awards event at Tim's high school tonight. Along with the several awards he received for academic achievement, Tim was recognized for his courage by the Ohio High School Athletic Association (and he will never be an athlete).The upperclass student athletics director honored him with the Courageous Student Award for demonstrating extraordinary courage just by being himself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I was thinking the same thing Bonnie. Insurance companies and the powers that be are given too much power IMHO to be able to override a doctor.



Bonnie7591 said:


> DHB? Who are they to override the doctor?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Drat. Missed great shot of balloons rising over Napa valley this morning. Didn't bring camera and phone not able to do zoom. May look into buying these little lenses you get for your phone which could take that shot. One of the great joys of Napa is watching the balloons.


That must have been a beautiful sight. I love hot air balloons.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sometimes "stolen" plants are the toughest :lol: when we moved here, I stole a piece of a rose bush from our rental house, the only place around the yard with enough soil was right in front of the water tap. I have been trying to get rid of it there for 30 years as t has 1/2 inch thorns & it just comes back with a vengeance!
> 
> A friend told me peonies can take several years to establish & have having roots disturbed.


They say if you want to know what will grow in your garden, take a look at what's growing in your neighbours garden. Bonnie, I guess your neighbours are too far away to apply that! 
It's true peonies do take several years to establish, they do not like being moved.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Another rainy day here. Need to go to the grocery store but so hate getting out in the rain. Probably will postpone and make do with what is here. Got a lot done yesterday in clearing off the work table in the craft room. Will do more in the house for a bit today; yes slow and easy is doing the trick. Do wish dishes would wash themselves! LOL Love reading to all the garden talk; we haven't even started ours which is quite unusual. DH has been working 6 days a week lately and then there is the rain. The yard needs mowing it is so unkept looking. 

Watching DD getting ready for her trip is making it so apparent how different we are in some ways. She still has put off doing some things that to me are critical to prepare for her study abroad. I tend to probably over prepare. Oh well....makes life interesting and I have to trust she knows what she is doing. 

Okay, going to check digest and then get busy...TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> think as with everything Julie we will just have to get used to the new format, progress everywhere they tell us


The avatar is going to go to the top of the post, and no-one will be able to hit quote reply to Sam, and get a full quote! (thank goodness- it is an awful waste of space quoting Sam!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (sorry Sam- this is not a comment on what you quote, just how much you quote, and then others copy!)).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Does this meant you can't get it done or that you move further down the list and need to wait longer?
> Here who goes on the list is a medical decision- the doctors decide who needs the surgery and then they are put on a list. People can be moved up the list if urgent but doctors reluctant to do so as it means someone else needs to wait longer. And hip replacements are a long wait.
> Can you appeal the decision? You seem to spend all you time appealing decisions.


To be honest I am not too sure- the letter sounds quite uncompromising- I am off the list, the Surgeon's opinion was not listened to, it was calculated by the answers I put in the questionnaire- He did say I should have answered for a bad day. 
The total water bill by the way is $2,327.57 but goes back to 2014, well before I got here. Nasir is going to have to go to court to try and get the money from the other tenant. I found out the other day they owe a similar amount to the Electricity supplier. No wonder they have gone to ground.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

agnescr said:


> I have to admit that I "stole"  the root for mine from elsewhere,and in the 1st year only got a couple of stems,second year the same with 1 flower but each tear it has bloomed beautifully,I know they dont like having roots disturbed


That's how I got most of my perennial s . Used to say I was going to my personal garden centre when I went to my sisters :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh, I am so sorry, Julie. Low priority for them, but not for you!
> 
> Congrats to Tim and to Mom and family.
> 
> I love Lily of the Valley too. My mom used to wear the perfume, Muguet de Bois. I had it in my wedding bouquet with white roses, and my Mom made my headpiece using them and white roses. Many memories.


 :thumbup: 
Lily of the Valley have such a lovely scent- so many plants are poisonous- we would grow very little if that were the only criterion.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, so sorry you are off the list. Do hope you can appeal decision.


I am not sure if I can- will have to ask the GP.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Much the same here, Agnes. Overcast, cool breeze, but not raining. I really am beginning to feel the need of some warmer weather.


And we have had another beautiful day , it's been warm all week again apart from a couple of chilly mornings . We were forecast rain but it never came 
Got all my laundry dry , now I have a pile of ironing instead


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That s ridiculous! Makes no sense as more $$ will be spent providing more doctor visits & home care & in the end you will need a new hip. Can you phone your local MP & complain? I know someone whose son needed a new hip when only about 30- hip destroyed as a complication of chemo for lymphoma-& he was told he was much to young to get it. His dad called the MP & explained he couldn't work without it & how insane this was. He was put back on the list & had a new hip within months. Maybe it would be worth a try.


It is a thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I was thinking the same thing Bonnie. Insurance companies and the powers that be are given too much power IMHO to be able to override a doctor.


It all boils back to the penny pinching of the Government.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am not sure if I can- will have to ask the GP.


I have been told by my doctor never answer questionnaires by how you feel when filling it in, but always how you feel on your very worst day because that is the day that will decide what help you will get,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And we have had another beautiful day , it's been warm all week again apart from a couple of chilly mornings . We were forecast rain but it never came
> Got all my laundry dry , now I have a pile of ironing instead


It's cloudy & very windy here, there is rain in the forcast but I think it's gong to miss us & even if it comes the drops will be blown miles away :shock:

I'm just waiting on my floors to dry so I can go outside, last load of laundry is in the machine so will have stuff to fold later. I don't iron if I can avoid it.

I will have to run to town later, I forgot to buy a 90th birthday card for DH aunt, they are having a party tomorrow & the only place in town that sells cards is the drug store & it's not open on Saturday-one of my pet peeves, city people bought it & the one in the next town a few years ago & decided if we need drugs on the weekend we can drive to Lloyd, makes it very hard on elders & those who have no transportation.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest I am not too sure- the letter sounds quite uncompromising- I am off the list, the Surgeon's opinion was not listened to, it was calculated by the answers I put in the questionnaire- He did say I should have answered for a bad day.
> The total water bill by the way is $2,327.57 but goes back to 2014, well before I got here. Nasir is going to have to go to court to try and get the money from the other tenant. I found out the other day they owe a similar amount to the Electricity supplier. No wonder they have gone to ground.


So how much of that wil you have to pay? & will they accept that you are only responsible for what is billed after you moved in?. Seems crazy.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tim, many congratulations.
Julie, please appeal via your GP this callous decision.
Pacer, my sympathies for Bellas family on the loss of their dog. They have such a lot to contend with as it is.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Oh Joy, no wonder you and Susan wept, I'm joining in just reading about Tim's night! Big congratulations to him, even if he doesn't realise the significance of what he is teaching these other kids just by being himself, and kudos to you and your family too for raising him so well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


My thoughts exactly, Kate. Well done all of you!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No, that is not their concern, they just said go back to your GP.


That's a sad disappointment after the specialist was being so helpful in steering you towards the best responses. So sad when it all boils down to cost I suppose. Hugs, dear.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> I saw Countrywatch on Sunday Lin and immediately thought of you! Lovely views of AIderney and a very interesting feature on the bird ringers. A trip to the CIs is definitely on my bucket list. I have only ever been to Jersey and that was many years ago.


Well, when you get to planning it do let me know! Sometimes the tourist brochure for Alderney has a competition for free flights and accommodation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I have been told by my doctor never answer questionnaires by how you feel when filling it in, but always how you feel on your very worst day because that is the day that will decide what help you will get,


I wish I had thought of that in time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> So how much of that wil you have to pay? & will they accept that you are only responsible for what is billed after you moved in?. Seems crazy.


I still don't know, Bonnie. I think it is between Nasir and me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Tim, many congratulations.
> Julie, please appeal via your GP this callous decision.
> Pacer, my sympathies for Bellas family on the loss of their dog. They have such a lot to contend with as it is.


I am in process working out when I can next afford to get to the Doctor- I have to get to a Gynaecology appointment first, I think.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> That's a sad disappointment after the specialist was being so helpful in steering you towards the best responses. So sad when it all boils down to cost I suppose. Hugs, dear.


Thanks so much, Lin! I was quite weepy when I first found out- after the initial shock had passed.


----------



## agnescr (Aug 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wish I had thought of that in time.


I am surprised that your doctor didnt tell you that


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

agnescr said:


> I am surprised that your doctor didnt tell you that


Only after I had filled in my responses. My stupid honesty.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

meet me here --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-404532-1.html#9126939


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

omg - ignore lists - oh please don't put me on your ignore list. --- sam


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> omg - ignore lists - oh please don't put me on your ignore list. --- sam


There were requests for being able to "block" people (ala Facebook) when there was all kinds of nastiness going on. I think it's a good idea and you will always be on my "buddy list" which I'm hoping stays the same as it is now. I also like that the "trolls" will have a harder time of creating identities just to crash certain threads.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Fun pics of your Scotch heritage.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So cute Darowil, but yes, child proofing is definitely in the works. Sounds like she is ahead in everything. Won't be long now.
> 
> Lovely little sweater and booties. Like your choice of yarns!


Indeed! My oldest was a climber--she gave me some scary moments, for sure!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

darowil said:


> How wonderful for you and Susan to know how appreciated he is by the school including the students even if Tim doesn't really understand it. As I said before it says a lot about Tim but also about a school that enables the students to see beyond appearances into what a person is really like.


Margaret, I not so certain that the administration or the students and faculty saw much beyond themselves before Tim moved into the district. The first day any of them saw him, they announced that for the next school year he would be bussed to any of a number of different districts which had ''better facilities for such students.'' Before the end of the school year, the Superintendent was asking to keep him there with them. I recognized that he had had a very positive effect on the district's meeting number of state-wide evaluations on meeting the needs of ''special'' students. They have all, including Tim, have made tremendous strides in the past 8 years.

Ohio Joy


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think I have to wait until I just can't bear the pain any more. Surely they would see that it is better that I don't need all the support that I qualify for at present?


Good grief, sorry to hear this news Julie. Would it make a difference if you rang or saw the specialist to let him know this has happened? Maybe he has authority to push you as a priority?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest I am not too sure- the letter sounds quite uncompromising- I am off the list, the Surgeon's opinion was not listened to, it was calculated by the answers I put in the questionnaire- He did say I should have answered for a bad day.
> The total water bill by the way is $2,327.57 but goes back to 2014, well before I got here. Nasir is going to have to go to court to try and get the money from the other tenant. I found out the other day they owe a similar amount to the Electricity supplier. No wonder they have gone to ground.


 :shock: well at least you don't have to pay it. I don't envy him trying to chase that up!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> omg - ignore lists - oh please don't put me on your ignore list. --- sam


Not a chance Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Good grief, sorry to hear this news Julie. Would it make a difference if you rang or saw the specialist to let him know this has happened? Maybe he has authority to push you as a priority?


I am not sure about that Cathy- probably best to hear the GP's reaction first! I dithered on Friday and didn't ring to see if they had an appointment. but there might just be a walk in on Monday when I hope to be at the Weaving class.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :shock: well at least you don't have to pay it. I don't envy him trying to chase that up!


Some of it will be what I have used- just don't know how much- maybe I should pay Nasir another visit!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some of it will be what I have used- just don't know how much- maybe I should pay Nasir another visit!?


He doesn't seem all that organized where he's on top of things; first thing he should be doing is get the average current monthly usage amount figured out so that he can start getting a monthly amount collected. Even it needs to be adjusted for the prior month's estimate/average each month, he's at least taking care of the current amounts due and you know where your expenses stand and can adjust accordingly. You are pretty lucky; if the bill was in arrears that much here, the water company would be turning off the tap.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am coming to the conclusion that he lets things run for as long as he can get away with it- I don't want to end up without water though! Just not prepared to pay until I see an invoice I know is mine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am coming to the conclusion that he lets things run for as long as he can get away with it- I don't want to end up without water though! Just not prepared to pay until I see an invoice I know is mine.


That's too bad, but he's made his own bed. I totally agree that you shouldn't be paying anything until he can demonstrate that it's for your usage. If you at least knew an estimate, you could be setting some money on the side for that expense.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> That's too bad, but he's made his own bed. I totally agree that you shouldn't be paying anything until he can demonstrate that it's for your usage. If you at least knew an estimate, you could be setting some money on the side for that expense.


That is what we are doing, me and my budget advisor.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> omg - ignore lists - oh please don't put me on your ignore list. --- sam


No danger of that!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't have any lilyof the valley, I was going to get some years ago but someone told DH they were poisonous so he told me no. I don't think the kids were grazers so it would have been find. I do grow castor beans & datura which have poisonous seeds but both have spiky seed pods that no child would play with anyway & both are such lovely plants. The datura smell so wonderful, you can smell them all over the yard in the evening & the flowers are somewhat like big Easter lilies


I used to grow caster beans and datura. Like them both. Datura are hard to find now because of the poison scare. It was felt that kids would pick the beans. I don't know what they would do with them but they seem to be a helucagenic. Haven't seen any this year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

agnescr said:


> these just poped up on facebook anyone fancy them?
> 
> http://theknittingspace.com/knit-crocodile-mocs/


They're cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Joy - how wonderful for Tim. The Association and His school mates are wonderful to honour him so.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I just got a letter from the DHB claiming I am low priority for my hip, and they have bumped me off the list.


Bad news Julie. Any idea when you might get back on?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Bad news Julie. Any idea when you might get back on?


None at all, Liz.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, looks like I'm the only one here & I'm finally caught up.
> I forgot t tell you, yesterday while having breakfast something came on the radio to phone in & win, I won tickets to see John McDermott n Lloyd on Thursday night, DH cousin will go with me as he's not interested. He's quite famous for his Scots/Irish music.
> 
> I found the photos of my Scots Heritage


Lucky you to win tickets to see John McDermott. Enjoy. So wonderful to have those photos of your Scots Heritage. The Battle of Culloden was in the Outlander.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest I am not too sure- the letter sounds quite uncompromising- I am off the list, the Surgeon's opinion was not listened to, it was calculated by the answers I put in the questionnaire- He did say I should have answered for a bad day.
> The total water bill by the way is $2,327.57 but goes back to 2014, well before I got here. Nasir is going to have to go to court to try and get the money from the other tenant. I found out the other day they owe a similar amount to the Electricity supplier. No wonder they have gone to ground.


I don't see how they would expect you to pay the bill before your arrival. If anything, it would fall in Nasir's lap. Sure hope that he is determined to find the other tenant.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't see how they would expect you to pay the bill before your arrival. If anything, it would fall in Nasir's lap. Sure hope that he is determined to find the other tenant.


I have a suspicion that the tenant is using a different name- not even the Ministry of Justice, to whom they also owe money has their correct address.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a suspicion that the tenant is using a different name- not even the Ministry of Justice, to whom they also owe money has their correct address.


Have they moved to a completely different area where no one knows them?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have they moved to a completely different area where no one knows them?


I've had relatives knock on the door, trying to find them, and the Bailiff. So who knows!?


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Julie - If you would like to see an approximate of what you may owe, try this. Count the number of months from the start of the bill to when you took rental. Then count the number of months up to the end, that should be your months, ADD the total months and divide by the money. ie; cost per month. add cost per month times the number of months you have been there. Remember this will be approximate. Yes, you want the meter to be correct also. Don't understand why they??? haven't been able to do this. I know you are very frugal with the water usage but at least you want to get this settled. Continue to do well, we're counting on you...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Julie - If you would like to see an approximate of what you may owe, try this. Count the number of months from the start of the bill to when you took rental. Then count the number of months up to the end, that should be your months, ADD the total months and divide by the money. ie; cost per month. add cost per month times the number of months you have been there. Remember this will be approximate. Yes, you want the meter to be correct also. Don't understand why they??? haven't been able to do this. I know you are very frugal with the water usage but at least you want to get this settled. Continue to do well, we're counting on you...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Thank you, Sharon- that is so obvious I don't know why I didn't think of doing it. Only snag is I've not yet seen the itemised bill for the correct meter. I'd better get onto Nasir, busy morning tomorrow, actually busy day! but I'd better fit it in!


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Julie - somewhere you quoted 2327.37, try that. Until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Julie - somewhere you quoted 2327.37, try that. Until next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


I'm not sure of the start date of that figure, and as it is about a year before I moved in, it's not accurate.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou - I just was up in the air with my health and seemed to need a change Feel better now. I will have some catching up to do. Yes Islander lives quite close to me and we had a lovely lunch awhile ago and hope to have a get together soon. She is a lovely person. There are a lot of good friends on Connections from the workshops so I am going to go there and post too.
> 
> Tami, I know you haven't had a chance to finish your sweater - if you want to do it now or in the future and have any questions just post . I will be here often now. This is such a place that I knew I could come back. It is special.
> 
> Someone mentioned how much they missed Dreamweaver, how is she doing? I hope things have settled down for her now..If you see her, say hello.


Shirley, I was working on my sweater today! We have been on the road in our RV off and on for the last few weeks, and it was just not something I was comfortable working on at the time. And I had accidentally left my note book at home, which didn't help. Mom has been given only a few months, according to her hospice nurse. So that was adding to the stress levels. Mom is doing fairly well, as my DB was comfortable enough with how she was doing to take advantage of the free to them transport back and forth to the hospice center and take a few days for himself and his family. She will be transported back home on Tuesday. Some days I can concentrate on something a little more complicated than a pair of socks or dishcloths, and some days I just need the brainless projects. It will get done eventually. I am playing with some ideas for a cardigan using my measurements. Thank you for thinking of me.

I spoke to Dreamweaver on face book a couple of weeks ago. She will be back when things settle down a little.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You can keep that there! We've had enough, time for summer to be here.


I am a little late with answering this one, but we did get snow! And hail and rain. and start with the snow again. Today it was in the high 80's.


----------

